# Please send me Cigars for the Troops!!!!!



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Please help Me help them!! :help::u :u

[email protected]


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Im in I will put a bag togather and drop it off to you this week.


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Dave, this is a awesome idea, will put together a package early next week. Take care brother, Shannon :thumb:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Will get some bundles your way on monday...


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Got ya covered. Do you want singles or boxes?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thank you Dave!


Its a Great Burden to organize this and its a time consuming deal. I love having a cooler full because of the guys here at Puff.


I welcome any and all to send to Dave or I and I WELCOME all who want to send to the troops.



Shawn


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Sweet!*

Thanks a lot!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Great job Smelvis!

PM sent.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

kellzey said:


> Got ya covered. Do you want singles or boxes?


Dude the more the merrier and whatever your heart tells ya!


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

Happy to support the members of our armed forces. Will get something out in a few days.

Ed


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Guy's don't forget to put in cards or letters, I will post photo's as they come in so we can all see them.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

OK... I picked up a box of Arturo Fuente Flor FIna 8-5-8s today from Arturo Fuente Jr. himself... no sh!t.

Weill get them, and some singles, out on Monday.

K


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

kellzey said:


> OK... I picked up a box of Arturo Fuente Flor FIna 8-5-8s today from Arturo Fuente Jr. himself... no sh!t.
> 
> Weill get them, and some singles, out on Monday.
> 
> K


Did you have him sign you a box dude? I would have had to. LOL


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Didn't think about that until heading home


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ssutton219 said:


> Thank you Dave!
> 
> Its a Great Burden to organize this and its a time consuming deal. I love having a cooler full because of the guys here at Puff.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shawn
I appreciate all who care and make a difference myself, I will not let this go on more than a couple weeks or so, I want these in Irac and Afghanistan by Christmas come hell or high water. If It doesn't get a very good showing I may have to pick one or the other, But even if I have to send mostly my own these guy's are gonna get hundreds of smokes and related items. I tend to jump in head first and have lots of time to handle this stuff, I do a lot of this stuff anyways always have always will, not really a burden though.

Thanks Bro! :thumb:


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Do we know how these will be disseminated? Are they going to a particular unit? 

Just curious, and thanks Dave (aka Smelvis).

K


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

kellzey said:


> Do we know how these will be disseminated? Are they going to a particular unit?
> 
> Just curious, and thanks Dave (aka Smelvis).
> 
> K


Tim's old unit I think was 101st he's got lot's of buds, I think he would love to talk to anyone with questions just pm me for his number and don't let the recording scare you it say's this is special agent Tim Bonnette ect, LOL he is now cid so he will send to people he knows he can trust to pass them out!

I just called to find out exactly how and who. I am hoping to disperse them to as many individual guy's as possible, I will report back the squads and unit numbers as soon as he calls back.


----------



## ericb13 (Jul 15, 2009)

I've been the recipient of some true generosity in the last week or so - especially from Smelvis and Teddles - so it's only right that I repay the kindness. I can't send a ton, but I'll send what I can.

Thanks for the opportunity Dave!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Everyone
WE will make this happen. I didn't hear from my Nephew tonight so I called my brother he was in the 101 airborne himself so he is sure we will talk tomorrow, He is traveling now, last night when he called he was in a motel. I will get the exact info as the 101st is kinda big as a whole,LOL I personally don't care what unit or country myself, I do want them to be split up evenly and I do want pictures of the fellas smoking our sticks.

I also wanted to say this is an honor to me and I am excited in doing this, I also want to say a few words to everyone! I know times are tough so don't worry if you can't afford to send cigars, I'll cover everyone who can't.* Also still please send a letter or card if you can't send cigars. I really think a crayon drawing from a kid or a letter from any of us IS a big deal.*

One other thought this is easy enough that I believe I can continue with our regularly scheduled.. lane: runs.

Thanks Again! :usa2:


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey Dave-

I'll have a package out Monday. Great idea and thanks for coordinating it.

Jeff


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Great idea Uncle! I will be sure and bring down a stack of cigars for this when I come down next week for thanksgiving and maybe have some good's shipped to you if I find some good deals on Monday.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Listen folks, I am contacting my local B&M and asking for a discount on boxes of good cigars and supplies (i.e., cutters). I am sending them this link, so they know it's a legit request.

It cannot hurt, and the more we can get, the better.

Karl


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

bump for good cause


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

kellzey said:


> bump for good cause


Thanks Karl, Everyone meet my Nephew Staff Sargent CID Special Agent Timothy Bonnette

Info to follow! Duh 101st isn't there now or at least not many, I am using Tim because I can TRUST him to get the gars where we want them, and he is uniquely qualified to know all the rules. LOL










PS I am so proud of this kid!!


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll get something out to you as soon as I can Dave. We also send to some troops as well so it may not be much. Good to cover as many as possible. I will also add that we go to Sam's Club and purchase quantities of snack cookies, powder drink mixes, cheese-its, paperback puzzle books, hand sanitizer, lotion, wet wipes, playing cards. You get the idea. It is easy to forget the things they do without. A few little things like this mixed in with the cigars will mean alot as well.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

My orders for the troops so far.

CAO Gold Robusto 10pk-bdl
10 CIGARS

Gurkha Micro-Batch VH-7 BP Toro [2/5]
10 CIGARS 
My contribution so far, all ordered on sale at good prices.

Edge Toro COROJO 10pk-bdl
10 CIGARS

La Aurora Escogidos Robusto [2/5] x2
20 CIGARS

CAO Dream Team Sampler [2/5] x2
20 CIGARS

Perdomo Grand Cru Torpedo COR 10pk-bdl
10 CIGARS (

Oliva Serie 'O' Robusto 10pk-bdl
10 CIGARS

Most of these except maybe the cao's and what I use for bombs will go as well.
























Another Humidor for anyone who really sends a shitload, ONLY for a very generous donation for the troops.
























Okay Now it's time to take a break, it's a dogs world. LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:usa: :bump: :usa: Before Work! Have a Good Day!


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

Package sent.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Muhahaha!

Smelvis, I hope you have C-17 ready to deploy cigars.

Let's just say... I have sponsors!!!!

I'm also getting all my employees to write cards and letters


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Come on brothers, let's see you pledge some sticks for Smelvis' troop cigar drive.

Think of his generosity to us all.

It's payback time


----------



## Ray (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Dave,
I ordered some gear for the troops, I should be able to get it to you by mid week, next week.
Thanks for doing this! :tu


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ray said:


> Hi Dave,
> I ordered some gear for the troops, I should be able to get it to you by mid week, next week.
> Thanks for doing this! :tu


Well Ray you and so many others have done enough, But that's what make you fellas special. Thanks Bro!

I want to thank Karl as well if we ever play any sports I want him on my team. Thanks Karl! and and everyone who pm'ed I will post photos of all packages received.

Way Cool :high5:


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

You are welcome... I will have A LOT of cigar stuff to you by Wednesday, December 2nd... Will that work?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Qball said:


> You are welcome... I will have A LOT of cigar stuff to you by Wednesday, December 2nd... Will that work?


Absolutely karl. Come on guy's letters and Cards are just as important as cigars and very cheap. Thank You all!:rockon:


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Bump...

Come on gentlemen (and ladies)... Let's see some support posted for this project.

Q


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Qball said:


> Bump...
> 
> Come on gentlemen (and ladies)... Let's see some support posted for this project.
> 
> Q


Ditto!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Quick question here, are uncello'd cigars alright to send? Got a handful of naked cigars I would like to include with some others that are cello'd but not sure if this is kosher.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Juicestain said:


> Quick question here, are uncello'd cigars alright to send? Got a handful of naked cigars I would like to include with some others that are cello'd but not sure if this is kosher.


Sure well just package more careful, see ya turkey day, Miss m say's your cooking! :faint:


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

smelvis said:


> see ya turkey day, Miss m say's your cooking! :faint:


 I hope that is not the case unless everybody wants Papa John's :der:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

First Load is in Brother Jesse dropped these off tonight, Very nice Thanks Bro! 42 and counting! :rockon:


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

Great move Dave! Thanks for putting this together. I will get a package out tomorrow - Wed. I'll post the DC# when it is on the way.

Thanks again!

Mark


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

seegarfan said:


> Great move Dave! Thanks for putting this together. I will get a package out tomorrow - Wed. I'll post the DC# when it is on the way.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Mark


Thank You so much Mark.:rockon:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:bump2:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Will get some bundles your way on monday...


In coming

0306 1070 0004 5426 8688


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Should be there....

0309 1830 0000 8680 2466


----------



## puros_aromareal (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey 

Can you guys send give me the address to were can i ship the cigars for your troops. 

It is allways good to make some person helping a country a have a good moment.

If you send me that by monday or tusday you should have some cigars.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

puros_aromareal said:


> Hey
> 
> Can you guys send give me the address to were can i ship the cigars for your troops.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dude it's in the first post but here it is again, please send a card or note for the guy's with it. Thanks Bro!

Dave Bonnette
PO Box 3563
Bellevue, WA 98009


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG they are coming in First we have these from Dafddla Thanks a bunch Guy some Great sticks that will be very much appreciated.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Omg goes double now, Jeez guy's talking about spreading some Love for the guy's, They are going to be so ticked with all this. These are from blueeyedbum Thanks Bro! very very generous. If the get half as excited as I am right now we will have completed our mission.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

More and more over the top, I just don't have the words to do these boxes justice, these are from Harley, aka The Doodle Anna and family. WTG guy's The troops be smoking some good sticks this year. Jesus Thank You so much!!!











































There is actually five cutters one didn't make it in the picture,


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Approximate count to date 177 and climbing, I think we will be doing Afghanistan, Irac and a special request for the MP's in both Countries.

WTG People I'm speechless and we all know that dosen't happen often..:high5:


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice work gentlemen.

In essence, Smelvis, (with everyone's help) is going to pull of the cigar bomb to end all cigar bombs. I don't like saying it, but we're gonna bomb our own troops!

I bet we hit over 1,000 cigars when we are finished!

Keep sending 'em boys!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Qball said:


> Nice work gentlemen.
> 
> In essence, Smelvis, (with everyone's help) is going to pull of the cigar bomb to end all cigar bombs. I don't like saying it, but we're gonna bomb our own troops!
> 
> ...


We are on a roll Karl, I thought it would be nice to invite them to join Puff, may help their day's a bit better to be around such respectful people. well most of us. LOL J/K I gotta get use to calling you Q, your not like that start trek character called Q are you, Maybe you snap you fingers and get things done? could be dude?

Great work everyone! :high5:


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

seegarfan said:


> Great move Dave! Thanks for putting this together. I will get a package out tomorrow - Wed. I'll post the DC# when it is on the way.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Mark


Dave, it will be Thursday ( at the PO drop box) or Friday before I can get my package on the way to you........it is growing and growing and growing

you get the idea.

Mark


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Way Cool Mark :rockon: Thanks Everyone!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

dave,
up for some fun?


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

Dave, the following is a copy of a letter my 14 year old daughter, Addy, wrote as a message of gratitude to the troops. I will include several signed copies of it with the LARGE box of cigars that is coming your way. Feel free to use it if you wish. 

Mark

The following is her letter in case the attachment won't open:



I would like to thank all the military men and women for all the sacrifices they have made in their lives so that I can enjoy freedoms that I take for granted. Each of you have given up time with your family and friends and risked your own health and very life so that I may spend time with my family and friends in the comfort and safety of my own home. You have lived in far away places with little or no comfort to keep our country safe and to preserve our freedoms here in the USA. Because of your dedication, services, and love for our country, I have the freedom to go to school, worship God how I choose, and text and talk on my cell phone as much as I want. You have lived your life in danger and experienced things I can't begin to understand. It's amazing you have done this for your country and for people you don't even know. As I get older, I'm realizing how great the sacrifices really are that each of you have made and want to thank you from the bottom of my heart for everything you have done and continue to do for our great country so we can continue to enjoy all of our freedoms that we take for granted. 
Sincerely,

Addy Eden 
age:14


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

seegarfan said:


> Dave, it will be Thursday ( at the PO drop box) or Friday before I can get my package on the way to you........it is growing and growing and growing
> 
> you get the idea.
> 
> Mark


Dave, "package" is on the way.
Priority Mail DC # 9405 5036 9930 0051 9911.

LMK when it arrives hopefully in one piece and everything intact.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> dave,
> up for some fun?


Sure Bro doing dinner today with family but LMK


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

seegarfan said:


> Dave, "package" is on the way.
> Priority Mail DC # 9405 5036 9930 0051 9911.
> 
> LMK when it arrives hopefully in one piece and everything intact.
> ...


Way cool Mark, Give Addy a big hug Beautiful letter dude. Hope all is having a Great Day!


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

Will do Dave! She deserves it - she came up with that all on her on, she has been paying more attention than I sometimes give her credit for. She is a good kid, good student.

Here's to a successful Full Fledged All Out Military Bombing Run!

Hope you and your's had a Happy Thanksgiving!

Thanks for giving Addy and I the opportunity to participate.

Mark


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

PM sent.

Thank you Dave.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Guy's hope you all had a Great Holiday!!

Justin dropped this off and we ate a delicious meal my niece Molly made who is living with me now, so I am eating pretty darn good!
he left 29 very nice sticks, Here they are.. Keep it up guy's great Job! :smoke2: :smoke2: :smoke2: :smoke2:


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Dave has this went out yet?

I went to a 9 pin tap turkey day bowling tournament and took second place, and i won a little bit of money. I am going to use some of that money to grab a few sticks for the troops.

Hopefully I'll get them out today! 

Crazy question but when you send, what do you tell them at the PO?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Magicseven said:


> Dave has this went out yet?
> 
> I went to a 9 pin tap turkey day bowling tournament and took second place, and i won a little bit of money. I am going to use some of that money to grab a few sticks for the troops.
> 
> ...


Hey Scott
The thread is open for at least two weeks, so plenty of time, if we need to we will send out twice for timing purposes, I tell the PO the Truth!

Hope that answers all you wanted to know?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

my PO never asks what's in the box. just if it's flammable,hazardous,or perishable.


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

On it's way Dave. Wish it could be more but we supply some other folks as well. Can't wait to see the final haul. Should be some happy campers.

DC #0308 2690 0000 1634 5232


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Hey Scott
> The thread is open for at least two weeks, so plenty of time, if we need to we will send out twice for timing purposes, I tell the PO the Truth!
> 
> Hope that answers all you wanted to know?


LOL

Sorry i didn't mean like that! I mean what kind of shipping and how do you get the tracking number?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Magicseven said:


> LOL
> 
> Sorry i didn't mean like that! I mean what kind of shipping and how do you get the tracking number?


Just like any tracking number, then when it hits the APO that takes over from the PO, the whole process takes 2/3 week maybe even a bit longer depending on when they go out. does that make any sense?


----------



## ericb13 (Jul 15, 2009)

Magicseven said:


> LOL
> 
> Sorry i didn't mean like that! I mean what kind of shipping and how do you get the tracking number?


You can print flat rate shipping online and not worry with the post office.

https://sss-web.usps.com/cns/landing.do


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

No sorry maybe I need to be more specfic.

When i send mine to you Dave. Do you say priority or first class or insurance or what?

My old job i would just run anything I had to send down to the mail room, so I haven't been to the PO in probably 7 years. Crazy huh?


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I sent out a package of 45 cigars this morning with a little note. 1 unopened bundle and 1 unopened cabinet box. DC# 0308 2690 0001 3234 1262


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Magicseven said:


> No sorry maybe I need to be more specfic.
> 
> When i send mine to you Dave. Do you say priority or first class or insurance or what?
> 
> My old job i would just run anything I had to send down to the mail room, so I haven't been to the PO in probably 7 years. Crazy huh?


Okay I get it well like Eric said above I guess, I go to the PO daily so I was flustered I guess. I would try the print online thing or just ask the guy's in the mail room. Short of that I guess just go to the PO and do it manually. sorry I'm not more help this way!

Got a huge load of cigars from Shannon (Gunhand) will post pics tonight.

Thanks everyone. I'm on and off today but as usual will be on all night, damn work this time of year I don't get a lot of day's off, I don't work very hard either but I do put the hours in. LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

MrMayorga said:


> I sent out a package of 45 cigars this morning with a little note. 1 unopened bundle and 1 unopened cabinet box. DC# 0308 2690 0001 3234 1262


Cool Thanks Bro!


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's my haul so far....

Box of Arturo Fuente 8-5-8s (25 sticks)
Romeo y Julieta Dreams (10 sticks)
H Upman Chairman of the Board (40 sticks)
Partagas Sampler (10 sticks)
International Toro Sampler (20 sticks of RyJ, Motecristo, Partagas)
Herf-in-a-Box (20 random sticks)
25-stick assortment from my humidors

150 cigars total

Good news is I have $200 more to spend on Monday.

Muhahahahaha...

MUHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Karl inappropriate or not I love ya man, we are so lucky you are here with us. Jeez dude way to freaking go.  Now check out the next post!! brother Shannon say's Hi. LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Now Shannon my new Friend from Kansas said he would send a few sticks well they must use a different math in Kansas because I count 117 from Gunhand, WTG dude just way to go. Thanks Bro, here his pics..almost all of those piles are double stacks. :smoke2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*UPDATE Cigars in my hand not counting Karls or mine just here in my humidor is 323!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Magicseven said:


> No sorry maybe I need to be more specfic.
> 
> When i send mine to you Dave. Do you say priority or first class or insurance or what?
> 
> My old job i would just run anything I had to send down to the mail room, so I haven't been to the PO in probably 7 years. Crazy huh?


Scott, I think the best way to ship is USPS Priority. You can either use your own box or one of theirs, and ask for delivery confirmation.


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

smelvis said:


> *UPDATE Cigars in my hand not counting Karls or mine just here in my humidor is 323!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Great Job Guys! Keep 'em Coming!

Mark


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

Dave, I forgot to ask you do you have need for some of the five finger cigar baggies to handle the loose cigars? I have a pretty good stash and would be glad to send some your way if it would help.

Mark


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

seegarfan said:


> Dave, I forgot to ask you do you have need for some of the five finger cigar baggies to handle the loose cigars? I have a pretty good stash and would be glad to send some your way if it would help.
> 
> Mark


You know that would help a lot dude, I was going to use the bubble wrap kind but they are way better for long haul shipping. That would be great.

I hate to admit this but I am so excited this is coming together, This is way fun guy's, I just wish i could see the troops faces as they receive these!

I am also impressed with the quality of the cigars, shit we are getting some very good sticks coming in. I am very proud to be a part of this board, Cigar guy's are just to damn cool. :smoke2:

I think we should have had a vote when Karl changed his handle, I would have suggested BULLDOG! LOL J/K Karl

Thank You all!!!


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Also... Just as important as the cigars are letters and cards for the troops.

Here are the guidelines I gave to my coworkers for them to write cards...


Try to be gender-neutral. We have both men and women serving.
Please thank them for their service and tell them that you appreciate what they are doing. Tell them that you hope that they come home soon and are able to stay safe while on their mission.
Write a few sentences about yourself and your family. Tell them what you like to do, what you do for a living, if you have any hobbies, etc.
If possible, please include a photograph of yourself, your family, and/or your pets, please do. 
If you have a child, consider having them color a picture or draw something nice for them.
Many of these soldiers do not have families back home to write to or to receive letters from. If you feel comfortable, please include your name and address, and an e-mail address. You never know, you may get a new pen-pal for life.


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Glad to see the smokes made it...Yeah, us hicks can't count, you tell us to do something, and sometimes we get a little carried away! Take it easy! Shannon:smoke2:


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

I've cross posted this on Britishspeed.com and will do so on another forum later with a link to here. I'll see if I can get some sticks from some of my buddies on the other forums I belong to.

Q


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

GunHand said:


> Glad to see the smokes made it...Yeah, us hicks can't count, you tell us to do something, and sometimes we get a little carried away! Take it easy! Shannon:smoke2:


Dang dude!!!

That was a friggin awesome donation! Holy smokes! Pun intended!


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Karl. I just remember some times when I was active duty when something like this would have made a guy feel better. So, I 'gave till it hurt'. I do think guys will dig around in their humi's and help make this thing really great. I also know ANY amont of smokes would help. I hope no one thinks I am trying to 'set the bar'. Really, if all a guy can handle is a 5er, I know it would be fine. None of my gars were 'top shelf', but just good, everyday smokes. Thanks in advance to all who have/will give. Shannon


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I had to clean a shelf in one of my humidors to make room and keep donations separate, So I found a few boxes with some age on them 3-5 years anyway. So I now have actually at least started to put some of mine in. I still have a whole bunch of five and ten packs coming in daily. my contribution so far today is 157 combine that with the 323 you guy's sent gives us a total now on one shelf of 480 fine cigars!! :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:

We still have Karls and a bunch of others coming in, still time to join in guy's if you haven't already, the more we have the more they get and that's a good thing.
*
Ditto exactly to Karl's letter advice, we are way behind in the letter/card department people, we really need help here ladies and gents! *


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi 
We have enough to start deploying some bombs, any objections to sending one out this weekend?

If no one has any I will send the first package Saturday or Monday. It will be going to LTC Kevin deployed in Afganistan. He is a friend of Tims, I can't wait to see some photos.

LMK

Dave layball:


PS also I thought I would have enough but I guess we are doing better than I thought, so if anyone has extra water pillows please send em on over. Thanks otherwise I'll buy some!


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

A Lady I know is a school teacher, I'm going to see if she will have her kids write some thank-you for the troops...Maybe some other folks out there know some teachers who would do the same? Just a thought, I think the kiddies would like it, and the guys (and gals) would probably get a kick out of receiving crayon pictures, ect...Probably Christmas themed...Shannon


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

smelvis said:


> also I thought I would have enough but I guess we are doing better than I thought, so if anyone has extra water pillows please send em on over. Thanks otherwise I'll buy some!


i will send PLENTY of water pillows when i send my package. should have it on the way next week...


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

Shipment on the way via Cigars International. Hope you have a big PO Box :heh:

Special thanks to Jill from CI for throwing in cutters, matches and a sampler pack.

I'll post the tracking number when I recieve.layball:


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

Just letting everyone know theres a large package on it's way from myself, Shuckins and Stench.
Shuckins and Stench purchased 25 cigars from me in the marketplace and decided to donate them to the troops. I also added an extra 10-11 cigars to the box so that I could donate some myself too. All together there should be 35 or so top quality stogies inbound. :tu


----------



## Ray (Jul 28, 2009)

FWIW I've written a generic note to our service members from Puff.com
If you like it, feel free to use it.


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

Ray said:


> FWIW I've written a generic note to our service members from Puff.com
> If you like it, feel free to use it.


Thanks Ray, I like it. I'm sure our service members will appreciate it too.

Mark


----------



## aquapong (Nov 18, 2009)

Smelvis...would you need some cash to help with the shipping costs?

If I send some cigars (my god I'd be a lightweight compared to the guys emptying a good portion of their collections), what's the best way to package them? Would a ziploc bag with a Humidipak and some bubble wrap in a box be good?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

smelvis said:


> my contribution so far today is 157 combine that with the 323 you guy's sent gives us a total now on one shelf of 480 fine cigars!! :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:
> 
> We still have Karls and a bunch of others coming in, still time to join in guy's if you haven't already, the more we have the more they get and that's a good thing.


that's awesome dave!

hopefully my giveaway will bring in a few. 
my package is gonna be 200+ cigars with over 100 water pillows. you should be covered on pillows...lol.
i think this can easily hit 1000 cigars!!

way to go Puffers!!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Holy crap this is awesome.

I will be dropping mine at the PO on Monday.


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

Just curious on what you think about sending a few of the humidor combo deals from CI or other cigar websites. Do you think storage will be a problem for the troops? Would humidors be a wise send? I often send these combos out to friends just getting into cigars as a way to try a few sticks with a humidor to keep them fresh.

Just wondering if the sticks will be smoked quickly when they get to the troops or will they need something to store the extras in? Thoughts?

Either way, I'll be getting a package to you ASAP.

Steve


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

You know I would bet they can come up with some coolers or other airtight containers, but I wonder if some humidity beads might be a good idea for someone to supply?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

aquapong said:


> Smelvis...would you need some cash to help with the shipping costs?
> 
> If I send some cigars (my god I'd be a lightweight compared to the guys emptying a good portion of their collections), what's the best way to package them? Would a ziploc bag with a Humidipak and some bubble wrap in a box be good?


Yes a zip lock with water pillow is fine, I will pay shipping no big deal dude, Just drop ship a fiver or two from CI and remember card and letters.

* We still need lots of cards and letters, Ray's is good and I will use it with a couple additions for the boxes themselves, I would like to see individual sealed letters or cards to the troops, Karl's guidelines are a good way to go..here they are...


Try to be gender-neutral. We have both men and women serving.
Please thank them for their service and tell them that you appreciate what they are doing. Tell them that you hope that they come home soon and are able to stay safe while on their mission.
Write a few sentences about yourself and your family. Tell them what you like to do, what you do for a living, if you have any hobbies, etc.
If possible, please include a photograph of yourself, your family, and/or your pets, please do.
If you have a child, consider having them color a picture or draw something nice for them.
Many of these soldiers do not have families back home to write to or to receive letters from. If you feel comfortable, please include your name and address, and an e-mail address. You never know, you may get a new pen-pal for life!
Thanks All
*


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Shuckins.

Brother Smelivis... What be thee current count of sticks of the devil's weed?


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

Jumes said:


> You know I would bet they can come up with some coolers or other airtight containers, but I wonder if some humidity beads might be a good idea for someone to supply?


+1

A friend who served in Afghanistan said they kept their gifted cigar stash in a refrigerator. Great to keep away the beetles, but they sure smoked dry.


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

smelvis said:


> You know that would help a lot dude, I was going to use the bubble wrap kind but they are way better for long haul shipping. That would be great.
> 
> I hate to admit this but I am so excited this is coming together, This is way fun guy's, I just wish i could see the troops faces as they receive these!
> 
> ...


Dave package # 2 on the way with cigar baggies and a "few" more sticks.

DC# 9405 9036 9930 0003 5172

Mark:smoke2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Qball said:


> Thanks Shuckins.
> 
> Brother Smelivis... What be thee current count of sticks of the devil's weed?


Okay so off work, one new package today, I am only counting whats in my hands and not those pledged, today we got 24 sticks pictures below, But I don't know who they are from First name Allan from Woodstock NH thanks bro and with those we have 504 in my humidor!

Cool:smoke2:


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

I picked up 50 more sticks today...

So I am at 200, plus whatever I get Monday...

Smelvis, we are quickly approaching 1,000... we will easily surpass it.

This is awesome.

Qball


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Now with 504 and those pledged from Qball, Shuckins and everyone else, plus probably another 100/200 from me we will easily be over 1000+

I hit up some guy's non cigar guy's for support cards and letters, I think they will come up with some. 

Sorry to be a broken record but I would really Love to have a a few dozen cards in each box sent out, with this many cigars we can expand the units we send to by quite a few. Very good job people, Thank You cards and letters are still badly needed!!!


:beerchug::rockon::kiss::thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Qball said:


> I picked up 50 more sticks today...
> 
> So I am at 200, plus whatever I get Monday...
> 
> ...


Qball very very awesome, Like you said this is going to be the bombs of all bombs!!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

When are you wrapping this up?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Stench said:


> When are you wrapping this up?


I guess never. :dance: J/K We are going to do an inventory mid week and see where we are, Karl is going to send a couple from his house. So we will see where we are as far as quality goes and try and make each box have a even assortment. Also I need Cards, Karl is sending me 50 or so next Monday/Tuesday!

This is Larger than I could have ever hoped so we are able now to send many boxes to many different units. I think the first round of boxes will start going out late next week and then continue until we run out, We have some guy's who can't send yet so we will hold back a few to send the last out as we are sure the contributions are all in.

I think a few bombs will hit target before Christmas and a few just in time for New Years!

People and this means YOU ALL we are going to make a whole bunch of Deserving Soldiers Very Very Happy!!!

Thanks All eace: :clap2: :beerchug: :kiss: You guy's be pretty damn cool people!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh Oh just wanted to add the total counts will change, since Karl is helping mail and getting cards we will both be adding to the totals, So when he does his count he will add it to my last count and then when I hit the PO on Monday I will add and so forth. 

Just didn't want to confuse anyone! And as far as it ending I will probably always be sending to the troops until they come home. I just won't be begging and pestering everyone so much after this round. :smoke2:


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Never ending bomb! I like it!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Qball said:


> Come on brothers, let's see you pledge some sticks for Smelvis' troop cigar drive.


Ditto this isn't over till it's over, keep em coming!!:boohoo:


----------



## Rollo Tomasi (Nov 23, 2009)

would like to donate need the ship to

Charlie

:wave:


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome Charlie. You can send them to Dave (Smelvis). His address is in the first post in this thread.


----------



## Ray (Jul 28, 2009)

Rollo Tomasi said:


> would like to donate need the ship to
> 
> Charlie
> 
> :wave:


Shipping info is in the first post.
Thanks for joining in! :tu


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

I just found this thread. I'm in, if it's not too late. I'll try to get some smokes out tomorrow.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Dave - my drop ship from CI should be on your porch sometime tomorrow.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank You Guy's!!


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Smelvis,

My official count is 165 tonight.

This will increase tomorrow!

Karl


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Package inbound.

0306 3030 0001 8842 9191


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Qball said:


> Smelvis,
> 
> My official count is 165 tonight.
> 
> ...


Cool
I got a stack of boxes here will post photos when I get em opened and figure out whats what.:boohoo:


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

Incoming

USPS 9101 1888 8554 0512 1114 23


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mine shall be on it's way soon, an order is supposed to arrive at my house tomorrow.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Dan Mr Mayorga we have 50 more ceegars Thanks Dan!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Terry P in GA 30536 We have 75 more ceegars, Thanks Terry DKYSName soory!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Brother Jumes we have 20 more cigars and some other goodies!
Thanks Vic


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From WestFourt in Gary IN we have 40 more cigars, sorry don't know your screen name, guy's give a shout out if you want, but if you want to be anonymous that's cools too whatever you want.

Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Mr. Seegarfan we have some stuff here folks, first a bunch of copies of the letter his Beautiful Daughter Addy wrote and Then I started pulling five packs and about ten minutes later, we had a bunch, I mean a stack, look at the picture it like 4 inches deep and takes up my whole recliner, 255 more cigars, WTG guy's Thanks to your whole Family Mark!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

A Grand Total now of Nine Hundred Forty Four That's 944 not counting Karls, Rons or anyone else who has pledged including more from me.

ainkiller: :help: ainkiller: :help: ainkiller: :help: ainkiller: :help: ainkiller: :help: ainkiller: :help: 

Thanks Guy's and Gals and Little ones and dogs and everyone!! :wave:


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

I picked up 75 more cigars tonight at my local b&m. He cut me a great deal and threw in 15 cutters and 10 water pillows.

I also have 52 cards from my staff. That makes my final count to be

240 cigars, 15 cutters, 10 water pillows and 52 cards, and a partridge in a pear tree.

Somebody needs to send me one of those hot milking maids!

Q


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Qball said:


> I picked up 75 more cigars tonight at my local b&m. He cut me a great deal and threw in 15 cutters and 10 water pillows.
> 
> I also have 52 cards from my staff. That makes my final count to be
> 
> ...


Very Cool Dude Then the new total not counting maids and such is 1,184


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Qball said:


> Somebody needs to send me one of those hot milking maids!
> Q


I can make this happen!


----------



## Ray (Jul 28, 2009)

Dave, OTW 9405 5036 9930 0055 3402 02


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ray said:


> Dave, OTW 9405 5036 9930 0055 3402 02


Thanks Ray 
It's turning out pretty good huh guy?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

GunHand said:


> A Lady I know is a school teacher, I'm going to see if she will have her kids write some thank-you for the troops...Maybe some other folks out there know some teachers who would do the same? Just a thought, I think the kiddies would like it, and the guys (and gals) would probably get a kick out of receiving crayon pictures, ect...Probably Christmas themed...Shannon


Hey Shannon any luck with the school teacher, I hit up a couple of churches, we need a shitload of thank you cards and letters. :help::help::help::help:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Zeb Zoober said:


> Just curious on what you think about sending a few of the humidor combo deals from CI or other cigar websites. Do you think storage will be a problem for the troops? Would humidors be a wise send? I often send these combos out to friends just getting into cigars as a way to try a few sticks with a humidor to keep them fresh.
> 
> Just wondering if the sticks will be smoked quickly when they get to the troops or will they need something to store the extras in? Thoughts?
> 
> ...


I am re reading this thread, I do think these would work at first I was worried about size but after talking with the PO people we can use the large flat rate boxes and they give a $2 discount so now I say, you send it and I'll get it there if takes twenty boxes. Good idea Steve!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

smelvis said:


> From Terry P in GA 30536 We have 75 more ceegars, Thanks Terry DKYSName soory!


I will claim this one Dave, because i wants to be entered in Shuckin's contest. 

Everyone here is really kicking @ss! Just awesome!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Nothing to report from the PO today, I am talking with a cigar company that may donates travel humidors, cutters and such. Waiting for the final answer, it was they who contacted me which is impressive.

I have my sister in law getting us some more cards, Had a request to ship some of our sticks to Madigan Hospital in Fort Lewis for 100 wounded men there, Speak up if you don't think it's appropriate, I vote yes but will leave it up to you all. 

Will post more as I know more. 

Thanks a Bunch guy's

Dave:wave:


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Nothing to report from the PO today, I am talking with a cigar company that may donates travel humidors, cutters and such. Waiting for the final answer, it was they who contacted me which is impressive.
> 
> I have my sister in law getting us some more cards, Had a request to ship some of our sticks to Madigan Hospital in Fort Lewis for 100 wounded men there, Speak up if you don't think it's appropriate, I vote yes but will leave it up to you all.
> 
> ...


I say go for it! If you need more, I can continue to dig in my coolador...

Jeff


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I Had a request to ship some of our sticks to Madigan Hospital in Fort Lewis for 100 wounded men there.


 I would like that very much, Dave are you thinking Road trip like me?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> I would like that very much, Dave are you thinking Road trip like me?


We could dude, Can you keep your eye's dry?


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> We could dude, Can you keep your eye's dry?


 I dont think so, but it would be pretty cool, If you want to deliver down there we could make a day of it, stop at some BandMs around there too


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> I dont think so, but it would be pretty cool, If you want to deliver down there we could make a day of it, stop at some BandMs around there too


I got the contact from the brother who suggested it, I or he will call and see what else they need and we can roll it over.


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I am re reading this thread, I do think these would work at first I was worried about size but after talking with the PO people we can use the large flat rate boxes and they give a $2 discount so now I say, you send it and I'll get it there if takes twenty boxes. Good idea Steve!


Just ordered and had sent your way the 10 cigar and humi deal from cigar.com. I would have done a couple of these, but they limit one per customer.

PM'd you the order details.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

My first donation is in transit. If this continues into late next week I'll have more to add.

DCS# 0412 2815 4000 1007 2201 & 0412 2815 4000 1007 2218


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ekengland07 said:


> My first donation is in transit. If this continues into late next week I'll have more to add.
> 
> DCS# 0412 2815 4000 1007 2201 & 0412 2815 4000 1007 2218


It appears it will as more and more people pledge, The damn cards. I 'll wait for Karl's and Rons stuff those are the two bigger pile yet to come and then we'll do some shipping, Since so many people are saying if this is still going on we will hold some back for a couple weeks after the first bombardment.

We need to shoot to try and get some to them by Christmas and I think it's doable. I have a three day weekend and will most likely ship then. I hesitate shipping until the bulk is in because of the difference in types and prices of cigars, I would really like to make the boxes even with a good mixture of stuff.

No matter what happens this has been a great success and you all should be proud of yourselves. I am honored and humbled to be allowed to do this, I can not imagine a more pleasurable chore to have!

Thanks Again and as always I will keep LOL Bumping these threads with updates so you ALWAYS know what is happening to your contributions!!


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

I've been MIA from puff for the last couple of days so I just read the last 5 or so pages that I've missed since I've been away. 

It's really great how people responded and you can really see that it comes from an appreciation for what our military men and women are doing for us. Hopefully they will feel that too; and get to enjoy some good smokes!

Dave, my stuff will go out tomorrow. There isn't much and stuff keeps on trickling in that I want to send, but I'll send the first, small lot (some of you crazy guys are seriously laying down some heavy leather!) tomorrow and hopefully there will be time for some follow up salvos. 

Thanks for getting this together and for letting me be a part of this!


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Well Guys, I've got a little update. Finally dragged my skinny old arse up to the local grade school. I spoke with the pincipal, and he said there would be a staff meeting tomorrow, and he would get the teachers to have their kiddies write thanks you's and make drawings for the guys. I was in and out in just a couple of minutes....never met this guy before, but he was 100% for it. Now granted, I live in a little jerk water town, but I have a thought (amazing, but true!). I know money is a little tight, but all the fellas who would like to help, but can't afford to send sticks: Maybe just do what I did, try to get some local kiddes to send out some 'art work', and thank you's. Won't cost a thing, other than just a little time and postage....plus, it will make the kiddies think a little! Also, even guys 'over there' who could care less about cigars would LOVE to get a cute picture or thank you for some little runts (I know I would have!). Maybe some of us guys can make this happen. Thanks in advance! Shannon


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Got my stuff in today, the package will go out in the morning.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

40 Holiday Cards completed by my staff are incoming to you.

DC 0308 1400 0000 1043 3814


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

OK. Round 1 sent. Round 2, maybe early next week? Is that ok?

crap. I'm sitting here with the cards on my desk. Should I send them tomorrow or with round 2? (there are only 3 of them, unless they're going to individuals. Then I'll write some more tonight.)

DC# 0703 3105 4900 2100 4137


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Qball said:


> 40 Holiday Cards completed by my staff are incoming to you.
> 
> DC 0308 1400 0000 1043 3814


Thanks Karl
Crazy huh I thought the cards would be easy and the cigars would be hard go figure. I may have another 25/30 to go with the note and letters we have by the end of the week.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

minicooper said:


> OK. Round 1 sent. Round 2, maybe early next week? Is that ok?
> 
> crap. I'm sitting here with the cards on my desk. Should I send them tomorrow or with round 2? (there are only 3 of them, unless they're going to individuals. Then I'll write some more tonight.)
> 
> DC# 0703 3105 4900 2100 4137


You pick dude, It's all good in the end and as long as cigars show up, I'll send em!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Got my stuff in today, the package will go out in the morning.


Cool Thanks Jeff, I'm sitting here looking at a load of boxes, but need to smoke and maybe a little nap, then I'll post pictures and counts.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Heeheeeheeeehee!!! 

That's SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!

It's-A-Lotta WORK!!!!!!!!!! :sweat:

.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> Heeheeeheeeehee!!!
> 
> That's SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Dude maybe because I'm getting older and am sick a lot, but Cigars are not work, Never say those words together is a sacrilege. J/K Bro!

It's not the cigars that is work it's the daily life (work) that is hard!

Okay opening boxes in 10 minutes, long ass nap!:boohoo:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Here we go drop shipped from CI from Tim of Gainsville Thanks Tim 191 very nice sticks, very generous Brother!! Plus cutters and the latest cigar mag!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Now we have from Arnie 48 very nice sticks, Thanks a lot Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

from Brother Ray again we have another 25 sticks a bunch of letters for the Troops some cutters and matches, Thanks for all your help Ray, Your advice has been very much needed!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Jeremy from Coolidge AZ and drop shipped from cigar.com a very nice choice of 10 prime sticks. Thanks Bro!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

And last for today, we have from Eric B from Dallas TX we have another nice selection of ten more sticks, Thanks Eric!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay fellow supporters and all around generous peeps with todays total of 284 plus the 1184 we had including Karls, we now have at grand total of 1468 

Great job guy's and remember 10 is just as important as a 100!!

Thank You All :wave:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

As a way of seeing who is donating, please claim the photos with your screen name, no necessary if you want to be anonymous that's cool. Thanks again. Bla bla bla I think we will now easily hit 2000 + :wave:


----------



## ericb13 (Jul 15, 2009)

smelvis said:


> And last for today, we have from Eric B from Dallas TX we have another nice selection of ten more sticks, Thanks Eric!


This one's mine.

Glad I could help!


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Here we go drop shipped from CI from Tim of Gainsville Thanks Tim 191 very nice sticks, very generous Brother!! Plus cutters and the latest cigar mag!


My pleasure. I wish it could be more.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Guy's not much to report today, I think the PO does the boxes later so tomorrow will be better!

I did talk to Julie from Madigan Thanks to Ray, Nice gal and very interested in our help, she is emailing me a list of items they need and I will go shopping and send other stuff with our cigars.


She agreed to take pictures and send to me or Join the site and post them herself as well, sounded a bit confused at first but when I explained pictures help where words don't she happily agreed.


I am working on another program with her and need input from higher ups before I can say more, It will be cool guy's trust me I won't be begging to much more, more like giving you info and you do with it what you want.

If the general public was as cordial and generous and cigar enthusiasts the world would be a better place, maybe we should carpet bomb Irac, oh yeah we are! :rotfl:


----------



## Ray (Jul 28, 2009)

Dave, awesome job man!!!


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

I have about 30 more cards headed your way tomorrow, Dave!

Karl


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Qball said:


> I have about 30 more cards headed your way tomorrow, Dave!
> 
> Karl


Thanks Karl and Ray you too guy!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I spoke to soon Jesse and Sean stopped by to drop off some more sticks. These are from Sean I think there are 30 very good ones, The water pillows are from sean and Jesse!

Thanks Guy's good to see you both as always!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

These are from Jesse from That weird pass trade thingy he and Ron was doing, 20 more sticks also good ones!Thanks bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

These are from Russell a friend of Sean and Jesse's 10 mighty fine sticks.
Thanks Russell very much appreciated bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hurray a new total folks 1528 and counting, I got a load in But I am not adding anymore until the end. WTG Peeps!!:wave:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay Deal hunters I need help, I need to find cheap cutters, one/two dollar type for the troops, I can't find quantity I need at least another 100 I thought JR would reduce shipping but **** them!

I will buy them just need help finding them.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Okay Deal hunters I need help, I need to find cheap cutters, one/two dollar type for the troops, I can't find quantity I need at least another 100 I thought JR would reduce shipping but **** them!
> 
> I will buy them just need help finding them.
> 
> ...


Would something like this work? They'll ship for free and you might want to ask for a bulk discount. They are a great company.

Cutters


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ekengland07 said:


> Would something like this work? They'll ship for free and you might want to ask for a bulk discount. They are a great company.
> 
> Cutters


It might Eric
I emailed them and all the usual companies we deal with all the time here and asked first for a donation and second for a break on volume pricing.

I had one company four or five day's ago pm me asking about starting something like we are doing and wanted my feedback. I said well he offered to send some travel humis and cutters and such and I told him That would be a great start for this round we are doing now, I then asked permission to post his pm to run it all by you guy's his customers.

He said he was willing to send some stuff to me but he must be a busy man because I haven't had an answer to my last two pm's to him.

I was hoping to get then down to a buck because I have to spend around another grand to add to the stuff the guy's need, some are not smokers. I don't mind spending the bucks but would like to get the best deals.

Man can I talk bla bla bla for a man, :boohoo:

I am so ready to send some stuff I am giddy with excitement, But it has to be ready I won't ship until I have all I need for the boxes. BTW this is not a begging attempt for more stuff you guy's have been great, I'll handle this, just asking for searching help and if anyone has any pull with any of these companies by all means shout em out bro's.

I don't want this to end I feel so bad for some of these troopers. jeez the guy's at Madigan are living there because they are to ****ed up one way or another to leave! These are our boy's brothers , fathers, mothers, sisters and daughters. You's have to be a cold sum bitch to ignore this now and I'm all in now I have no choice, My eye's are open at this point mine is theirs and so on.

Can it be possible to be thrilled and extremely Sad at the same time. Man to be Bill Gates. :boohoo:

Well thanks for letting me vent!

Dave


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

This might be an option for ya......

LOT OF 100 DOUBLE BLADE GUILLOTINE CIGAR CUTTER on eBay!


----------



## Ray (Jul 28, 2009)

CI Cutter 10-PAK - Cigars International

CI would probably give you free shipping if you called and talked to them. Or at least I hope they would.


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I spoke to soon Jesse and Sean stopped by to drop off some more sticks. These are from Sean I think there are 30 very good ones, The water pillows are from sean and Jesse!
> 
> Thanks Guy's good to see you both as always!!


Thats me. Now to find Dave some cutters...

Thanks Dave!!!


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

ok Found these

Six Dual Blade Guillotine Cigar Cutters SHIPS FREE - eBay (item 330377129010 end time Dec-17-09 12:00:57 PST)

I bought 2 lots a total of 12 and will drop them off when the get here.

I know Dave is not specifically asking for us to buy the cutters but I figure if we can each get a few it will help.

Also Dave let us know what they need down at Madigans. Whatever it is. and if they do some kind of thing similar to when you adopt a family for christmas, maybe some of us locals or me and the roomates can help.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I know Dave knows this, but I found them for $1.06/cutter shipped and that's before any discount/free shipping from the company. Pretty good price on them I thought.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

ekengland07 said:


> I know Dave knows this, but I found them for $1.06/cutter shipped and that's before any discount/free shipping from the company. Pretty good price on them I thought.


Do tell. Where?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Good Morning. awake again, got a good sleep and ordered Pizza, Just wanted to report I got 6 more boxes today, I have to figure out pictures, I am out of allowable space and hate going off site. I may just give a verbal description.


Or maybe start deleting the earlier pictures in this thread anyone want to save them go for it asap.

Thanks 

Dave


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

I say delete old Dave. I love seeing the new donations.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*
People Mike From Tampa Humidors has agreed to donate some cutters to us, please thank him so he knows we very much appreciate his generosity. A simple email or purchase would help!

I have bought two humidors Large one from them and couldn't be happier.

Thanks Tampa and Staff!!*


----------



## Ray (Jul 28, 2009)

Jumes said:


> I say delete old Dave. I love seeing the new donations.


I think it's really rude of you to call Dave old and call for his deletion!!!

Oh.. wait... you were talking old pictures weren't you....nm

:rotfl:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay here we go again first I am smoking a delicious Tio Pepe Thanks Mark

Now from Seegarfan Mark again third shipment we have another 115 cigars and at least 100 five finger baggies, Man dude you are one generous hombre!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Next from TW in Somerset KF we have a dozen great sticks and a couple Beautiful Pictures Thanks kids and Thanks bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Now from Scott S in Janesville WI a very nice five pack, Thanks Bro!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Eric E in Blacksburg VA we have a 12 pack very nice Bro!

Sorry I think I put the sticks away before the pick. Imagine a twelve pack


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Steve in Kearny Mo we have a cigar humidor combo, Good Idea bro and Thanks.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very Cool New Total of 1674 and going up up up but never away I hope. :help:


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

smelvis said:


> From Steve in Kearny Mo we have a cigar humidor combo, Good Idea bro and Thanks.


A few more of those are on the way. With a limit of one per customer, had to enlist some friends to join in the effort. They wholeheartedly did.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Zeb Zoober said:


> You should have at least 3 more of those coming your way from a few of my friends from work.


Cool Steve way to spread the word, now about those cards LOL We men are generous but allergic to writing, Me included. I haven't done mine yet either spend to much time asking others. :help:


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

smelvis said:


> We men are generous but allergic to writing, Me included. I haven't done mine yet either spend to much time asking others. :help:


Might be a good weekend project for my 8 and 10 year old to write and draw some pictures for the troops along with a big thank you.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Zeb Zoober said:


> Might be a good weekend project for my 8 and 10 year old to write and draw some pictures for the troops along with a big thank you.


You guy's are so good to me, The troops will Love you All, I guarantee it peeps! :wave:


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

Another idea for letters, being a father of a Cub Scout, is to try and get some of the cub scouts/boy scouts in our areas to help with the letters.

I'll try and see if we can do this at my son's next den meeting as well.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I also decided how I will donate so far I have given about 150 something!

I will round up to the next 500, that means if we hit 1999 I will donate 1 cigar, if we hit 2001 I will add another 499, if we hit 2501 same thing and on and on. 

Just another incentive to keep going, So far unless a miracle happens Mark seegarfan will be the proud owner of the limited edition Motecristo Humidor and well deserved, that is unless someone really goes nuts Mark has given a shitload around 500 give or take a Very generous man and I am so proud to have met people such as him and you all.

Thanks Again. Now go buy some damn cigars! :boohoo: J/K Not!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Zeb Zoober said:


> Another idea for letters, being a father of a Cub Scout, is to try and get some of the cub scouts/boy scouts in our areas to help with the letters.
> 
> I'll try and see if we can do this at my son's next den meeting as well.


Another good idea Steve, Time is important right now, but not over the long run, I am positive now I will not stop doing this, I will stop begging so hard but I will continue even if I am alone and I doubt I will be. :madgrin:


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

First Package is being mailed tomorrow (Saturday)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cigar-toops-box-being-mailed.html#post2753016


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Qball said:


> First Package is being mailed tomorrow (Saturday)
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cigar-toops-box-being-mailed.html#post2753016


I will follow with a couple two or three boxes on Monday, Good idea showing the load I will do the same as well as who they are going to!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

0309 0330 0002 2760 4438


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Cool Steve way to spread the word, now about those cards LOL We men are generous but allergic to writing, Me included. I haven't done mine yet either spend to much time asking others. :help:


Haha. So true. I took half an hour to write about 3 lines (though I can blabber on about cigars on this site). I gave a couple of cards to some of my female co-workers and they just went at it, filling out the thing in no time.


----------



## puros_aromareal (Nov 24, 2009)

Smelvis (Dave)

I am sorry i got your name mistaken. I have your cigars but i was trying to send them by Fedex, and they told me that seens i am from out of USA i can not send to a Po box so the question is , Do you have an address that i can send this cigars. 

By the way sorry i could not answer your private message but i am new and not to good with computer so i do not now how to answer private messages. 

Saludos Amigos Fumadores


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

puros_aromareal said:


> Smelvis (Dave)
> 
> I am sorry i got your name mistaken. I have your cigars but i was trying to send them by Fedex, and they told me that seens i am from out of USA i can not send to a Po box so the question is , Do you have an address that i can send this cigars.
> 
> ...


Jorge Thanks so much, you could send them here and put a note to Julie asking her to give them to the troops. Thanks Bro!! That's a huge thing sending to another Country.

Dave send to..

Madigan Army Medical Center
ATTN: MCHJ-PAO Julie Calohan
Tacoma, WA 98431


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Mark Seegarfan again we have another 120 cigars Thanks again Mark Just Wow dude!!!!Wow :wave:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Minicooper dude Thanks for these great sticks 65 nice ones. :wave:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

from DoctaJ a very nice 10 pack Thanks Bro!!:wave:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Eric a very nice selection of 20 sticks thanks bro! :wave:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

And from Karl who without his guidance and business skills and advice I may be in trouble. I got a pile of cards, Ron is also sending his huge load directly to the troops. Thanks my Friend :wave: Give him a RG bump people!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

To Ron you know him as just shuckins the quiet un assuming guy with my ****ing humidor and he won't give it back!! Okay back on Topic his contest to help the troops is huge folks, It is Like Ron always is very Generous and he is a friend to all. I don't want to meet Elvis I want to meet the man we know as shuckins!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Bro the troops will be smoking a lot more cigars thanks to you dude. shrug it off all you want, if you please cream his RG at least folks.

His Thread! Hi Ron :wave:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigars-troops-charitable/260689-cigars-troops-giveaway.html


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Now we have the guy with the tiny little car you do have a minicooper doncha bro!! His also deserves some RG for his help and contest. 
Richard Thank you!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/260544-open-cigars-troops-contest.html

Now everyone else I can't possibly mention, thanks people now get back to sending those gars and move over to the adopt a soldier thread and give some more! :help:

Thanks Guy's


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay all you really want to know is we now have 1889 and still going up!!

WTG Puff Peeps:spider:


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

smelvis said:


> you do have a minicooper doncha bro!!
> Thanks Guy's


haha. actually, no longer. it was a manual shift and a hellava fun drive. Now I actually have 4 doors on my car.. .sad. hahaha

back to topic, people don't forget to thank/RG bump Dave. As if we didn't already know he was a generous guy.

Note: For those who submitted or plan to for the La Aurora tubos contest, please check the thread for an update. Thanks!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Mark seegarfan won the Monte humidor, mark please pm me a physical address and give me a little time before I ship, I need to ship a dozen or so troop boxes first.

Mark donated close to 500 cigars people, This thread is not over but I need to take care of these two items as promised! Not to mention baggies, cards, poker chips, His daughter Addy wrote a beautiful letter for the troops. I'm sure we can all agree he went above and beyond on this.

Congrats and Thanks mark and Family!


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Congrats on the beautiful humi Mark! It's great how you got your family involved and it seemed like every other time I checked the thread, you had made another donation. hahaha. Good stuff!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Now from Scott S in Janesville WI a very nice five pack, Thanks Bro!!


Phew I was worried about them not getting there.!


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

smelvis said:


> Mark seegarfan won the Monte humidor, mark please pm me a physical address and give me a little time before I ship, I need to ship a dozen or so troop boxes first.
> 
> Mark donated close to 500 cigars people, This thread is not over but I need to take care of these two items as promised! Not to mention baggies, cards, poker chips, His daughter Addy wrote a beautiful letter for the troops. I'm sure we can all agree he went above and beyond on this.
> 
> Congrats and Thanks mark and Family!


Thank You, Dave! And thanks to everybody who donated to this drive and made it happen!

And special thanks to you, Dave. For all of your hard work putting this together and seeing it through. You have shown your dedication to our men and women in uniform. It will be remembered for a long time to come.

Mark:smoke:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

seegarfan said:


> Thank You, Dave! And thanks to everybody who donated to this drive and made it happen!
> 
> And special thanks to you, Dave. For all of your hard work putting this together and seeing it through. You have shown your dedication to our men and women in uniform. It will be remembered for a long time to come.
> 
> Mark:smoke:


You earned it Mark I hope you like it, Now guy's and Gal's it's not over until they are all home!! Keep em coming nothings finished. Keep em coming!

Thanks

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

It starts now, I asked Jesse and Sean if they would come and help box up the first round of cigars! Too many to go into great detail and I won't post address's. 
But two boxes to Afghanistan, 
Two to Irac, 
One to Tim my nephew in Virginia to hand out to wounded and amputee's at Walter Reed. These five go out in the morning!

Thanks Jesse and Sean I really needed the help guy's!!

Here's some pictures, We smoked and had fun while loading em up, Like Karl we added hard candy, cutters, baggies, Christmas cards, playing cards, water pillows and some other stuff you will see.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

It was nice hanging out with a young puffer fish like you Dave, me and wild7even could help you with your cigar packing skills


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> It was nice hanging out with a young puffer fish like you Dave, me and wild7even could help you with your cigar packing skills


Yeah you know I can't talk shit back because I do NEED your packing help, I may get you an autographed picture of YKW LOL

Good thing you brought extra tape. LOL 

Goodnight!


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

That's a lot of stuff! I like how you gave those NUBS some love with their own pic. hahaha.
That was great of Jesse and Sean to drop by to help put it all together.

I freezed my azz off last night trying to smoke a cigar outside. Very jealous that you can smoke indoors. hahaha


----------



## Ray (Jul 28, 2009)

Great first shipment. Awesome job guys! And yeah, I'm jealous about the smoking inside bit too!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks like some fine packages going out Dave!

Good of you guys to pitch in & give a hand Jesse & Sean!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I screwed up on the count damn got confusing last night.

2 went to Afghanistan
1 went to Irac
1 went to a place via Zitro who can vouch that picture may not be allowed but he will get it on the plane.
1 went to Tim to hand out at Walter Read

I let the two US bound go without cf's dang it but the other 3 I got numbers for. 
0308 0660 0000 7219 0369
0308 0660 0000 7219 0345
0308 0660 0000 7219 0352

From now on I am getting all with confirmation numbers, it will cut down on the chance of any theft my PO guy say's.

Still need more cigars guy's this will not end, but if anyone wants to shop for stuff like hard candy that won't melt, playing cards, poker chips, uno cards, More Thank You cards, Pens,Cutters and stuff like that. It would be cool.

I am finding out the cost is way more than the cigars, I am sorry it's in my nature to push for more, I can not ever believe they will have enough until they come home.

Then they need help to just of a different sort. Thanks Everyone!! Dave

Will send another 5 or so soon, maybe 10. damn work is getting in the way! LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

A quick note Jeff Jackson from Cigars.com took good care of me, just and FYI for any who are thinking of sending more sticks the drop shipping works well.
Thanks


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay So Ron shuckins sent a small package today it consisted of about 250+ or - 10 plus around 100 water pillows. WTG Ron you been there with us from the start Bro! Thanks friend!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Then Jeff commonsenseman sent a package of 55 cigars, and some tins of tobacco. Thanks Jeff appreciate it bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

So with our old total of 1889 and Rons 250 and Jeffs 55 and Seans additional 20 we now have a grand total of 2214 donated. This does not cover and pledged cigars but does cover Karls which he is mailing himself.

Thanks guy's


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Then Jeff commonsenseman sent a package of 55 cigars, and some tins of tobacco. Thanks Jeff appreciate it bro!


Glad you got it Dave! What are those cigars on top of the Indian Tabac box? Not sure they were from me.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm boxing up Packages #2 and #3 tonight.

Karl


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Qball said:


> I'm boxing up Packages #2 and #3 tonight.
> 
> Karl


Cool dude!

I have tomorrow off so I'm gonna try and get another five or so out. Need to get my damn cutter first, darn it. Oh BTW everyone looking. I found two sources that took care of me and would appreciate if you bought from them.

Tampa Humidor is sending free Cutters and....Thanks Mile and Teressa!!

Jeff Jackson from Cigar.com took good care of me as well please shop at these places that care for our troops!!

Dave
Plus I have more address's one of a group of Marines in Irac of 150 men and the other is from Vic here. So I now have about 8 different address's and more coming in soon. These have all been vetted and will send pictures, I want Pictures!!!!:wave:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> So with our old total of 1889 and Rons 250 and Jeffs 55 and Seans additional 20 we now have a grand total of 2214 donated. This does not cover and pledged cigars but does cover Karls which he is mailing himself.
> 
> Thanks guy's


Aw shit I'll see that and raise you 500 new total 2714

Now what people they are not coming home keep em coming folks!!!


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Pics of Pack Two...





I will prepare #3 (my last tomorrow).

Packs Two and Three are going to a pair of brothers. One is serving in Iraq and the other in Afghanistan


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

hey dave!

bet ya didn't know i was made honorary calvary...



















yep,bomb 'em enough and they ask you to join...lol


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Way cool Ron my a couple nephews sent me hats and I had to stop wearing them people in Small town mostly kept coming up and thanking me. LO

Honorary That's cool Bro!! I can understand why they would want you for your shooting skills right?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Trish from cigar International has also helped with cutters and pillows. so we should be good on cutters and pillows now. Trish I am sorry for pushing hard, Trish I am kinda tough when it comes to the troops. 

Thanks Trish




BTW People are you reading this thread now that it is a sticky?

:wave::boom:


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

The box departs today.

9405 5036 9930 0064 4544 73

I know there are 40+ in there, but maybe more. I forgot to actually count.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

smelvis said:


> Trish I am sorry for pushing hard, Trish I am kinda tough when it comes to the troops.
> 
> Thanks Trish
> :wave::boom:


No problem Dave. I'm always happy to help out for the troops.

My cousin is in Iraq right now and says that any day you wake up on the right side of the sand is a good day...

This is a beautiful thing you're doing folks. Keep up the good work!

Trish


----------



## Ray (Jul 28, 2009)

Trish, thanks for joining in on the festivities!


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Box #2 Officially Mailed to one of America's Heros...



Note: Yes, the Postal Worker has an eye patch!

Folks send LOTS of encouraging messages to Smelvis.

It's been a lot of work sending out 3 packages to the Middle east with only 240 cigars and stuff. I'm not sure how he is going to manage 2700 cigars.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Guy's
Two boxes out going to Captain Fullmer for his Troops Thanks Vic
Mail in the morning and will post dc #'s after work. Exciting ainkiller:

Plus Mark you might tell Addy That I send 50/75 copies of her and Ray's and Karls letter in each box. They will be read by hundreds and then I think thousands.

Way cool :nerd:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Hi Guy's
> Two boxes out going to Captain Fullmer for his Troops Thanks Vic
> Mail in the morning and will post dc #'s after work. Exciting ainkiller:
> 
> ...


 Dude you did it with us, its not the same without a pic of my pretty mug in the backgound, Hopeing P.H gets a look at me


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

P.H. is a personal friend I met in Sun Valley she is sending you something special. she say's you know what is fine but to much and rash may appear. Oh well have fun.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Please consider helping Dave with other supplies. Individually wrapped hard candies, playing cards, poker chips, ziplocks, pens, etc. All these are costly, but help make the packages more fun!

Thanks everybody!

My last package goes to Iraq tomorrow. It was a lot of work for three, so please continue to message Smelvis on what he needs to get more of these boxes out!!!

Thanks everyone!

Q


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

One of the Gents was kind enough to send me a couple of pictures before the package is even close, These Soldiers are what you are giving for! I think they like Cigars, Guy's if you are reading all this Thanks for your 
Service and incoming, LOL the good kind. ainkiller:


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Pictures already! Wasn't expecting that so soon. Thanks for posting this. It's great to see some of the faces that we're sending these things off to surrounded by some good smoke. Must send more.... must send more.....


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

0308 3390 0000 4834 7341
0308 3390 0000 4834 7334

Dave, letters and stuff.....:wave:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

GunHand said:


> 0308 3390 0000 4834 7341
> 0308 3390 0000 4834 7334
> 
> Dave, letters and stuff.....:wave:


Way cool Thanks Shannon

Here's two more #'s for the two boxes that went out this morning.

0309 1140 0001 5313 4692

0308 0660 0000 7215 4132


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Great pics Dave! Thanks a ton for posting those, I think it'll really help out our cause!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Great pics Dave! Thanks a ton for posting those, I think it'll really help out our cause!


I think now some of the guy's know they are coming they are excited. Ask Vic what he was told. I like the pic a lot, I asked everyone if possible to post holding a banner that say's thanks Puff.com Of course some won't be able to but I suspect were in for a lot of good pictures guy's.

I was excited to see them this morning, I have a couple more I'll try and get up later.
Sgt Chandradat They call it, Beers and cigars, a birthday ball tradition


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Comin' at ya, Dave.

0479 7634 5650 3309 9820

A baker's dozen smokes and some goodies for the guys/gals.


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

From the mother of one of the soldiers whose packages left this morning. "OMG! On behalf of my son, thank you Sue. On my son's behalf, thank you Vic. I will request that he thanks "smelvis" and "jumes" for submitting his name. I can already hear him, "AWESOME!(with that special excitement that is PRICELESS)".

P.S. This is one assignment that he could give his "Staff Sergeant" and knowing what we know now, Sue, will possibly get done "

His staff sergeant is a woman. Let's hope she doesn't keep all the smokes for herself.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

smelvis said:


> I screwed up on the count damn got confusing last night.
> 
> 2 went to Afghanistan
> 1 went to Irac
> ...


DAVE! The box arrived today, it is huge. I put the box straight in the vino. It will stay in there until we take the plane to Afghanistan for the swap out. I mentioned it to Dave already, but due to our living arrangements, cameras are just not allowed. I dont really want to go any more into it than that, I hope you can respect that request.

Ladies/ Gents, thanks you so much. We in a compound with Airman, Soldiers, Sailors and Marines so this will touch all branches, thanks again.:wave:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Merry Christmas Puff People!

It's that time of year to be with your family and take care of yours, I know by how well you care for our Troops that you are all going to have a Great Holiday!

I just wanted to Thank each and every one of you, together we raised 2700 Fine cigars, They are not stuff we do not want to smoke they are very good cigars that our troops will enjoy, when simple things like cigars are to us an everyday occurrence to them it is a treat.

You and others Ron, I can't name everyone who were so involved they gave until it hurt, Each and every person here who gave cigars should be very proud of yourselves, If you were not able to give but were cheering us on you were a big part as well!

I will continue sending boxes weekly, posting dc's and pictures as I get them, then after the holidays are over we need to continue! I hope we can do this until they come home, I promise to not badger. LOL

I will continue to ask and insist the troops will have cigars and other sundries from the people from Puff .com on such a regular basis that we are a household name. In the tents and the camps and when our guy's and gals get to sit back and take a breather, they will have a part of each and everyone of us with them at all times. Not just our Love and well wishes that goes without saying!!

But an actual part of us not from some company but from real live people who Love them and care about them so much we suffer with them until they are here to smoke With us in person.

Until that day let them have us the people of Puff.com and may they stay safe and come home soon!

Merry Christmas To you all, Thank You so much!

Dave


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for all you do, Dave. 
Merry Christmas, Happy New Year!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Arnie said:


> Thanks for all you do, Dave.
> Merry Christmas, Happy New Year!!


Thanks Arnie Same to you!

Now received some boxes today!

First from James in Cleburne TX we have a Humidor cigar combo Thanks Bro!










Then we have from Cigars International a Donation of a bunch of cutters 50 plus 2 sets of 30 humi pillows.
Thanks Trish very needed and appreciated. Be happy to send a box to your Nephew/ Nieces Unit LMK










Then I purchased with the help from Jeff Jackson a couple hundred cutters.
Thanks Jeff and Thanks for the address's to!










Plus some more I ordered before contacting these two. Thanks Trish & Jeff


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Talking to myself but, the Voices do help. LOL

Sgt Chandradat "Senator" Persaud Incoming- The good Kind. Please stay and safe! Thank You! from the people at Puff.com


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> DAVE! The box arrived today, it is huge. I put the box straight in the vino. It will stay in there until we take the plane to Afghanistan for the swap out. I mentioned it to Dave already, but due to our living arrangements, cameras are just not allowed. I dont really want to go any more into it than that, I hope you can respect that request.
> 
> Ladies/ Gents, thanks you so much. We in a compound with Airman, Soldiers, Sailors and Marines so this will touch all branches, thanks again.:wave:


No worries Joe your word is Gold, some feedback as to if they Like and stay safe bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

0309 1140 0001 5314 4929

0309 1140 0001 5314 4912


layball: ainkiller: layball:


----------



## Ray (Jul 28, 2009)

Dave, you're doing a fantastic job!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thanks Ray!

Now we got a few suprise in the mail today from John in Amarillo TX another fine humidor combo and a new copy of cigar magazine Thanks John.










Then from Eric Ekengland07 we got a 50 nice cigars and some hard candy, Thanks for being a regular supporter Eric we really need regulars. Thanks Bro!










Now from Shawn The Bayratt we got some much needed fluff to send with the gars, some very large bags of individually wrapped hard candies, Pens, zip lock baggies, very much needed Bro! Thanks










And Last but not in the least we have from my Friend Shannon Gunhand the most Beautiful bunch of grade school first editions, Bro These are way cool, I read a couple and had tears in my eye's. Take a look at what a little effort can do guy's. Shannon can I photo copy some of these i would really like to send a mess of them in every box. I bet the big Tough Soldiers will tear up reading these, WTG Dude! I know we got along for a reason.
Thanks for going the extra mike Bro!


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow, just wow guys!

Pat yourselves on the back.

Our fine men and women serving this country, and our wounded soldiers are going to have some well-deserved treats!

And thanks Smelvis for organizing this! I'm sure your house looks like the ultimate cigar bomb exploded on your premises!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Qball said:


> Wow, just wow guys!
> 
> Pat yourselves on the back.
> 
> ...


I got it figured out Karl, I am going to buy some stack able bins to separate the stuff that goes with the cigars, One bin each for cutters, cards, Candie, games, humi pillows, tape and on and on, assemble line like. This should cut the loading boxes time in half!! :rotfl:


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

We have the luxury of taking our own plane out so I was doing a little procuring myself. A friend is a manager at Starbucks and I was able to get 20 5lbs bags of coffee donated to take over there. I also threw in about another 150 stick from my stash. This is what we will be loading on the plane to take over there. The box that PUFF donated is the white USPS box in the big box. I will see if I can get a pic of us loading it on the plane, but no promises.





THANKS DAVE & PUFF!

Joe


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

You rock Joe!

Woohoo!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Good one Brother Joe


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WTG Joe those are huge boxes, have a safe trip!!!


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice one Joe!!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

wtg joe!!

of course the troops got tubes...


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, really nice Ron. They look like candy canes.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> ........ I was able to get 20 5lbs bags of coffee donated to take over there. I also threw in about another 150 stick from my stash. This is what we will be loading on the plane to take over there.
> THANKS DAVE & PUFF!
> 
> Joe


Wow! That is fabulous! Nice work Sir! :thumb:

.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

shuckins said:


> wtg joe!!
> 
> of course the troops got tubes...


Thank you Ron! That is unbe-freakinlievably cool!

:bowdown: This team is doing amazing things.......* of Epic Proportions!!!!!*

I give thanks for each and every one of you..... ray:

.


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Great tubes and great logo! Hopefully they'll be able to hang on to them, even when the cigars are smoked, to remind them that there are people back here thinking of them.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> wtg joe!!
> 
> of course the troops got tubes...


Very cool Ron!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Arnie you da man, he has gotten his friends into collecting stuff for our fellows in the field, Thanks Arnie and tell your friends we Love them!!


----------



## Poker Smoker (Dec 3, 2009)

*Cigaristan*

My friend Kevin - presently deployed to Afghanistan - apparently was favorably impressed with everyone's generosity. His note to me was titled "Uncle David's Box Arrived," and continued:

"wow. he is immediately in my pantheon of heroes. i immed put 1/2 the box on a bird for helmand. other half here in kabul."

Helmand province is a pretty tough place right now. It is good that the stogies are getting out to the guys fighting there.

I expect he'll send any photos straight to Smelvis, but if he sends any to me, I'll put them out for everyone to see.

Nice to see the generosity is getting to the right people.

Thanks, everyone!

TIM


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very Cool Tim
I'll try and get another box or two out this week to Kevin! Thanks for all the help. Off to work now. 

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Tim
Also mention puff.com to the fellas you hand them out to! Might be a good place for our brothers to hang where they are welcomed unconditionally. Work party tonight but tomorrow I will put a couple more boxes together and send to Kevin, sounds like they are landing well. Thanks Tim!


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Finally got part2 out. DC: 0703 3105 4900 2100 4380

OK. I'm an idiot. I'm sitting here typing this right after I got back from PO and on my desk are the cards. Cards will go out tomorrow. Enjoy your party Dave!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jimbo dumped on the troops, Thanks dude a very nice selection Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey where can I buy a couple corncob pipes Jeff (commonsenseman) sent some baccy for the troops and I don't want to send it without pipes, anyone want to save me the searching trouble. I'm not a pipe smoker.
Thanks
Dave

BTW I can't believe the boxes are landing and Our Guy's are smoking Our Cigars Before Christmas, Just too ****ing cool. Thanks Guy's!!

I just can't wait for pics! ray:

BTW anyone want Tims address to Bomb the Address finder and one of Our Soldiers and Now BOTL, LMK I'm gonna blow his whole block to smithereens! Shuckins of course was first, he always is isn't he. :hug:

Welcome Again Nephew, I get a kick out of saying that as he's only ten years younger than me. LOL


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Hey where can I buy a couple corncob pipes Jeff (commonsenseman) sent some baccy for the troops and I don't want to send it without pipes, anyone want to save me the searching trouble.


Dave I think I can take care of this.



> I'm not a pipe smoker.


That's your first mistake :wink:


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey Guys just wanted to say thanks to everybody who has supported this drive fro the Troops. And I wanted to thank Dave for the BEAUTIFUL & UNIQUE Montecristo humidor that he sent me for sending in a few cigars.

He was also nice enough to recognize my daughter for the letter she wrote to the troops by sending her a $25.00 Visa Card. Dave is a true Gentleman!:hail:

I put a few pics of the humidor up it fits perfect on top of my Aristocrat. I LOVE IT! 

Thanks again Dave - not just for the humidor -but for all the time and effort you have put into this - it has not gone unnoticed!

Mark:ss


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks Great Mark Thanks again for the super support of your whole family!

Now Sutton sent the rest of the cigars a huge box for the troops, Thanks Shawn quite a pile! Merry Christmas Bro!










Then Teressa and Mike from Tampa Humidor sent 25 nice cutters for the troops. Thanks Guy's, I have bought two cabinets from them and I highly recommend them!










Then One more, A Humidor cigar condo from Brian from Boise Idaho, Thanks Brian! Drop shipped from Cigars.com


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

For those sending or thinking about it after the holidays here is a cut and paste answer to what do they need from someone who's been there!
In addition to the hard candy and cards and such. 
Thanks Dave*

Back in my grunt days, I used to have really cheap electric razors that 
ran on AA batteries. They were basically disposable, and lasted a couple 
months or so. They used to sell them in the PX, but I haven't seen them in a 
long time. Those would be perfect for those areas where water is hauled in to 
the COP (Combat Outpost) by truck. That and AA batteries, or whatever the 
razor uses. I'm going to the PX today; maybe they'll have them in stock for 
holidays.

These guys out on the COPs are probably living out of rucksacks in a lot of 
cases, so whatever ends up with them needs to be pretty durable. I used to 
have (probably still do in the garage somewhere) a hard case that survived 
three tours, but those tubes I saw on the message board yesterday look like 
they're perfect. A lot of these stogies will be smoked in the rear (with the 
gear, as they say), but the guys who are forward need stuff that is tough or 
well-protected.

Also, if you send things that are completely silly - swim caps with flowers on 
them, inflatable kids' pool toys, etc. - it is pretty likely you will get some 
funny pictures back.

Anyway, a list of useful items:

Cheap, battery-operated electric razors
Batteries for the razor
Protein powder - there are always workout nuts
Protein bars that aren't too melty
Little toys that will fit in a cargo pocket for tossing to little heathens 
while on patrol
Sunflower seeds
Copenhagen in the cardboard can

I don't know why, but my dipping friends used to go nuts when they saw the 
cardboard can. They only sell plastic downrange. *


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Justin aha 
*ninjaturtlenerd*

Donated a nice 10er of greycliffs Thanks Steve!!!!


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Steve aha
> *ninjaturtlenerd*
> 
> Donated a nice 10er of greycliffs Thanks Steve!!!!


welcome but whos steve? muahahaa


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> welcome but whos steve? muahahaa


Sorry fixed it Bro Thanks again Justin!!!!!

Damn I am getting tired is December almost over. :dizzy:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi
I just learned that the troops at the front are getting some of our cigars but they need to have some sort of rugged protection storage for them, check the letter from Tim on the cigars thread.

I'm asking for help in searching for plastic tubes for cigars and five cigars plastic caddies, keep in mind I need these in quantity so retail just won't cut it, I asked our friends from the sites their advice but can only expect so much from them. So if you know of somewhere maybe from China direct or have a connection please let me know!!

I appreciate any help in searching you can do, I am drawing blanks, I did find a site but had to order 20,000 tubes, jeez! I am not asking for you to buy just help finding a great price, we need a hundred or so caddies to start and at least several hundred tubes. way more if the price is right. I will pay!

Thanks :dizzy:
Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Another Box to LTC Petit and a big ass Bomb from me to Tim for his help. Sorry Mrs. Tim he has it coming LOL


----------



## Poker Smoker (Dec 3, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Welcome Again Nephew, I get a kick out of saying that as he's only ten years younger than me. LOL


You're only 39?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Poker Smoker said:


> You're only 39?


Yeppers! :tape:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

0309 1140 0001 5314 4370

0309 1140 0001 5314 4387


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Any pics coming in from our Brothers and Sisters in Arms yet?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

MrMayorga said:


> Any pics coming in from our Brothers and Sisters in Arms yet?


Naw dammit, we know a few boxes have hit home, Tim said Kevin will work on it, I'm sure as soon as any of us get them up we'll post them. But remember guy's we are lucky any landed at all yet! I didn't think they would make it by Christmas, so though we want them now, it's likely gonna be awhile before they start coming in.

It's Christmas too, patience isn't my thing either. But we may have to be, remember we are dealing with the Government here!!!:behindsofa:


----------



## Poker Smoker (Dec 3, 2009)

Sounds like Kevin's a pretty busy guy just now:

"2d box came today. me and boys scheduled a pic for these guys but it was overcome. incredible effort and generosity"

I finally got an address for another guy, Chuck, who just got to Kirkuk, Iraq. Sent it to Smelvis, so he should have incoming pretty soon... Chuck and I were at Fort Campbell at the same time. We were both in the 101st (same Brigade, too), but at different times. He and Kevin worked together at Campbell.

Multiple poker games canceled tonight for snow. Sissies.

TIM



smelvis said:


> Naw dammit, we know a few boxes have hit home, Tim said Kevin will work on it, I'm sure as soon as any of us get them up we'll post them. But remember guy's we are lucky any landed at all yet! I didn't think they would make it by Christmas, so though we want them now, it's likely gonna be awhile before they start coming in.
> 
> It's Christmas too, patience isn't my thing either. But we may have to be, remember we are dealing with the Government here!!!:behindsofa:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

LTC Charles Freeman 
FOB Warrior, Kirkuk, Iraq 
Incoming, Be safe Guy's!!

BTW if anyone is counting we have sent 12 boxes to troops to date!
15 if we count Karl's WTG Guy's!!! Also Karl paid for everything himself in those three Large Boxes. WTG Karl!!


----------



## Poker Smoker (Dec 3, 2009)

*Awful Luck*

My luck sucks.

After digging out of a snowstorm and having to stay home from work an extra day because no one in DC has seen snow (or at least not a couple of feet) before, I had to sort through this big-ass box of gorgeous cigars from my Uncle Smelvis.

I know - they're all great cigars. I know - he spent more on my cigars than I have in my whole life. I know - I am going to become a cigar nerd and enjoy thousands of hours of learning about smokes now.

The bad luck part is that I have to buy a bigger humidor!:dude:

Bummer.

TIM


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Awful Luck*



Poker Smoker said:


> My luck sucks.
> 
> After digging out of a snowstorm and having to stay home from work an extra day because no one in DC has seen snow (or at least not a couple of feet) before, I had to sort through this big-ass box of gorgeous cigars from my Uncle Smelvis.
> 
> ...


So would that be Special Agent Cigar Nerd. LOL Enjoy, I sent Tim out of my stash and not the troops even though he is one, I smoke the stuff I sent you myself. Hope you like them.

Two boxes went out to LTC Freeman this morning, here are the numbers.

0308 0660 0000 7220 4660
0308 0660 0000 7220 4677

Now in other news on the CigarSoldier front, My sister Linda sent a box of 48 poker cards she got from a casino in Oregon, she is bonehead on here and her name is Linda, Please welcome her! Thanks Sis!









Now Richard (Minicooper) sent the 150 cigars he promised when he traded Shuckins for the humidor that shucking won and promptly donated to the Troops, Thanks to Shuckins and Richard, jeez I have said that a lot since I joined this board.


----------



## Poker Smoker (Dec 3, 2009)

I try not to put the Special Agent thing out there too much. People might get the impression that I am cooler than I really am. Really just a nerd who likes to find bad guys. Now I'm a cigar nerd, too...

Your BOTL - 

TIM


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi 
I got our first Picture from Kevin Thanks Bro! and below is his note to us, in bold.*
Thanks again for the great boxes. i am distro-ing. here is a pic of some happy guys(me included). truley the hardest thing to do is find 30-40 minutes to burn one. we just dont usually have that kind of time in the 18-20 hour day (choose sleep!). will burn one on Xmas for sure. more pics coming. love ya. kp

ps this is austrailian ARMY LTC, US NAVY CDR, and US ARMY LTC in north Kabul 
*


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Woohoo! Looks like three dudes you don't want to mess with!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Qball said:


> Woohoo! Looks like three dudes you don't want to mess with!


Yeah Bro and they are on our side! very nice to see some pics, really puts a face on such an important undertaking! Notice the puff sign people!

That is for each and every one of you, be proud of yourself as we are of those fine Looking Soldiers!

Thanks Kevin, hope you guy's and Gals get to pig out good in a couple days!

We will send a couple boxes of munchies, hopefully you can eat in your sleep, those are some long day's!

Stay Safe!! :laser:

PS
Go Austrailia


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Awesome pic!

Hey Dave, I just got my stuff in the mail today, so it won't go out to you until at least Saturday, possibly not til Monday.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Awesome pic!
> 
> Hey Dave, I just got my stuff in the mail today, so it won't go out to you until at least Saturday, possibly not til Monday.


No Worries Jeff Thanks 
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Poker Smoker (Dec 3, 2009)

*Chris Rutter*

Chris Rutter and I flew to Iraq on the same plane for OIF I. A day and a half of travel became very exciting (emergency landing, complete with crying flight attendants), and turned into a week-long trip with a few days in Crete seeing sights.

During our second tour in 2005, Chris and I used to spend some evenings smoking cigars outside our hooches in Taji, Iraq. We were in B CO, 2nd Battalion, 502nd Infantry, 101st ABN DIV.

I left the sandbox early to go to CID school. Chris stayed on and lost both of his legs - one above the knee and one below - to an IED.

I haven't seen the guy frown the whole time I've known him, before or since the injury. He's going to school in Missouri.

If anyone wants his address to bomb* him or just send him a note, please PM me. He gave me permission to give it out; I just don't want to post it out in "public."

Merry Christmas -

TIM

*In case Chris reads this - a bomb is something good. It does not go "boom."


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tim
He qualifies in my book, let me get through this weekend and I'll send one on over. both legs! from what you said to me he has a better attitude than half of the people in my city.

Thanks Tim Merry Christmas guy!


----------



## Poker Smoker (Dec 3, 2009)

Just posting my 15th post so I can PM someone who asked for Chris's address.

Merry Christmas - 

TIM


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Is it too late to send you some cigars for the troops????


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Coop D said:


> Is it too late to send you some cigars for the troops????


No way dude this is not going to stop til they are home, maybe not even then see Tim's post above a brother who loves cigars loses both legs for US!

There will always be men and women in uniform who need us! Send em on over Scott and Thanks Bro!

PS
I also have Chris's address if Tim is busy feel free to pm me as well. Thanks Tim!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Poker Smoker said:


> Just posting my 15th post so I can PM someone who asked for Chris's address.
> 
> Merry Christmas -
> 
> TIM


Hey Tim
Is that your dog?


----------



## Poker Smoker (Dec 3, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Hey Tim
> Is that your dog?


Yep - that's Kona, also known as The Best Dog Ever.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Poker Smoker said:


> Yep - that's Kona, also known as The Best Dog Ever.


Well this tough looking fella challenges Kona to a doggie duel for that honor!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Well this tough looking fella challenges Kona to a doggie duel for that honor!


 I got to put my money on my man man here


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Kevin smoking alone on Christmas! Thanks for the pic Kevin!









Promises more pics but having trouble getting people together happy enough to pose for pics, certainly understandable, Thanks for all you do Kevin!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Dave,

Got the box packed and dropped of at USPS yesterday. DC# is 03082690000151707742

I am glad I used the flat rate box for the shipment!!! Let me know when you get it

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Coop D said:


> Dave,
> 
> Got the box packed and dropped of at USPS yesterday. DC# is 03082690000151707742
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott
Will do, I also post photos of all donations.

Thanks Man!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi
Anyone looking to donate to the troops, the big need now is humidification either the pillows or the tubes, jars whatever the deal is best on!

Thanks :rockon:
Dave

PS
Ron donated a hundred and Trish from CI 50 and still almost out. The guy's who have reported back are very thankful for the humi devices, also any smaller ring gauge cigars, it appears they don't always have time for a full stogie. mg:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Coop D said:


> Dave,
> 
> Got the box packed and dropped of at USPS yesterday. DC# is 03082690000151707742
> 
> ...


Hi Scott
Got the package a very nice large selection of 60+ sticks for the troops! Thanks Bro appreciate it very much!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Didn't expect you to get it that fast!!!

I tried to do a little small, medium, and a couple larger in there for the different amounts of breaks they get. I hope they like them!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Coop D said:


> Didn't expect you to get it that fast!!!
> 
> I tried to do a little small, medium, and a couple larger in there for the different amounts of breaks they get. I hope they like them!!!


They will Love them dude, good choice on mixing em up, I'm actually looking for sales on the tins with rg of 32 and such!

Hoping for more pictures now that we know more have landed, with Karls we sent 15 boxes to date!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Bigtotoro*

Patrick Donated a nice stash of very nice cigars, Thanks Bro!! :redface:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

A small package on it's way Dave: 0309 1140 0000 4854 9211


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> A small package on it's way Dave: 0309 1140 0000 4854 9211


It better not be what I just sent you:tongue:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Coop D said:


> It better not be what I just sent you:tongue:


Hahaha! Wouldn't that be horrible of me?!?

Nope, this package is actually cigar-free.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

You can do what you want with them, but I want you to smoke that culebra by yourself and pass out!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Coop D said:


> You can do what you want with them, but I want you to smoke that culebra by yourself and pass out!!!!


Okay will do, LOL Thanks Scott and Thanks Jeff!!!! way cool guy's

Now I have some pictures to share I recieved our troop humidor from Tampa Humidors Thanks Mike & Teressa!!!
























Then I also received from Jeff Jackson from Cigar.com 20 five finger caddies and another 300 cutters! Thanks Jeff way cool guy!!!
























And last I went to costco and loaded up on baggies. :eyebrows:









Now Remember guy's anyone who wants to order for the troops and have them shipped to me can PM me for Jeff Jacksons phone number and he will give you a decent discount for the troops!!!!!

This is a big deal, but also I understand not much will happen until we recover from the holidays.

I have a five day weekend and plan on boxing up four or five troop shipments!

Thanks for all you guy's do!!! mg:

Dave


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

That is a really nice humidor!!!

Is that your box of Tat Tubos on the humidor, or is that going to the troops?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

First Donations for 2010 Happy New Year! Please Stay Safe and Come Home Troops!!!

Until then..

from Jeff commomsenseman we have some pipe and tabacco, Jeff donated both cigars and baccy before but I didn't want to send without pipes, Jeff Graciously offered to fix this problem. Thanks Jeff!!! very nice Bro!



Then I started buying lighters this is the first of many more coming!



Then Of Course there's Ron (shuckins) and he wonders why he got a humidor and is Loved by us all. He told me to expect these and to say I am thrilled is an understatement, Ron Bro! Thanks so much, I will us them sparingly as they are hard to come by and I'm sure expensive.

Now before pictures right here in front of everyone I promice if some of you big burly tough guy's start getting bombed by shuckins with weird shit like pink lingerie and other prank type stuff it is Ron doing it as I promice to use these for there inteded purpose! :lie:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Coop D said:


> That is a really nice humidor!!!
> 
> Is that your box of Tat Tubos on the humidor, or is that going to the troops?


My Tats I just got them at the same time. Damn humidor is too small but it is nice, all seasoned and loaded now.


----------



## Poker Smoker (Dec 3, 2009)

Dave,

I just heard from Chuck - he said "the team is swimming in cigars."

Watch for some pictures in your e-mail...

TIM


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Poker Smoker said:


> Dave,
> 
> I just heard from Chuck - he said "the team is swimming in cigars."
> 
> ...


Thanks Tim
Happy New Year to the Family and the dig that would be in second place. LOL

Pictures Good can't wait!! also That was fast damn boxes aren't taking anywhere near as long as we thought. cool.


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

Dave

coming your way ...............dc#04085010411038014853

Matt


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Theres alot of generosity going on here from the BOTL and the retail folks too. Dave you are doing an amazing job with this.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Morning Today we received a nice mixed box donation from Ted in Wannakee, WI
Thanks Ted nice selection, sorry don't know your handle so please shout out to us!




Then we mailed a couple boxed at Als request to the Men & Women at the Embassy! Thanks Marines and all!
Thanks Al 0308 0660 0000 7219 7242 / 0308 0660 0000 7220 3373


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Dave I just wanted to let you know that Nick, one of the guys you shipped to, just arrived back in the states for a quick visit home. Wife and I may hook up with him and his mom this week. Message he gave his mom was, "You have no idea how much those boxes made me a hero with my troops". Hope to get a pic of him to post later. This is one grateful group of guys and gals.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jumes said:


> Dave I just wanted to let you know that Nick, one of the guys you shipped to, just arrived back in the states for a quick visit home. Wife and I may hook up with him and his mom this week. Message he gave his mom was, "You have no idea how much those boxes made me a hero with my troops". Hope to get a pic of him to post later. This is one grateful group of guys and gals.


Very Cool Vic!!
Tell him when he gets back to send some of his guy's if he has the chance!
We Love the pics around don't we?


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Morning Today we received a nice mixed box donation from Ted in Wannakee, WI
Thanks Ted nice selection, sorry don't know your handle so please shout out to us!

It's me. Thank you Dave for all you do!!

Ted


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

woodted said:


> Morning Today we received a nice mixed box donation from Ted in Wannakee, WI
> Thanks Ted nice selection, sorry don't know your handle so please shout out to us!
> 
> It's me. Thank you Dave for all you do!!
> ...


Thanks Ted
Sorry I can't yet keep all the screen names matched with real names. eep:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Guy's
Got some boxes today!

First from Wayne in Deltona Fl we got a much needed 100 five finger baggies.
Thanks Wayne!



Then from M Drum from St Louis we have a nice selection of cigars. 
Thanks Bro!



Then from Eric ekengland07 another of many sent! Another nice selection of cigars!
Thanks Eric!



Then from me I found these 3 finger hard cases, thought the troops may be able to use them.
thanks Me!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

opp's also got a nice card from Kevin Petit Hope you can read it!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*
Hi
In addition to Jeff Jackson who will drop ship to me at a very nice discount PM me for his Phone!

Also Jarrod has offered to drop ship orders at wholesale + shipping if sent directly to me and it's a great discount. Please call or pm him if interested!

Jarrod PM Me or call me at the shop 405-942-0070.

Thanks guy's very nice of you!

Dave*


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Dave.. Let me know if there is anything i can do to help!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Well Jesse and Sean were over for a smoke last night and Sean dropped off some cutters and a lighter. Second picture are some more lighter I picked up!

Thanks Sean!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Speaking of Sean one of our regular supporters and a Great BOTL here is a copy of a letter he asked me to send with a couple boxes going out to a Major to share with his troops!

We have so many good people on this board, and so many boxes going to relatives, friends and people we know or who were recommended!

Thanks Everyone!!!
*
Hey John, its Sean, Danielle's brother. I am involved in a online cigar community puff.com, and my friend Dave has organized a cigars for the troops drive so I got your address from Mark and Danielle to get a box headed your way for you and your unit. I threw in a new Zippo and z-plus torch insert for you to light up some stogies with. I do have a small favor to ask though, because we tried to get some cigars to disabled vets in military hospitals here in the states and found that it is against the rules. I thought that if there are some guys in your hospital that are well enough and could benefit from a relaxing smoke, you could send some cigar love their way too, as long as it won't get you in trouble. Please also feel free to check us out on www.cigarforums.net/forums if you can, there will be a letter from Dave asking for pictures and stuff, and more involvement from the troops creates more excitement on the board and brings in more donations. This is a just small token to show our thanks and support for everything that you guys do, I do hope that you and your friends enjoy them, and hopefully a great cigar can help brighten up a hard day.

Thank you, and best wishes.

Sean

feel free to e-mail or write.*


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

Great Stuff Dave!

*Anyone who is looking to donate can give me a call at 405-942-0070. I have worked out a deal with Dave to where if you call and pay i will drop ship them to dave and charge you Wholesale + Shipping!*

I hope we can get more support for this cause in the near future!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jarrod said:


> Great Stuff Dave!
> 
> *Anyone who is looking to donate can give me a call at 405-942-0070. I have worked out a deal with Dave to where if you call and pay i will drop ship them to dave and charge you Wholesale + Shipping!*
> 
> I hope we can get more support for this cause in the near future!


Thanks so much Brother! Jarrod is sending some good items on him for the troops as well. I was just buying cigars and got to talking, Great guy can't wait to post pics.

Guy's this is a good deal and a easy and cheaper way to support our men and women that protect us!

Thanks Again Bro!


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

No problem Dave im glad i can help!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi All
Got a pile of sticks today from Ray in Muskogee OK Thanks Ray, sorry I can't remember everyone's handles!! But Thanks Ray!

On a side not before the Pics of Rays cigars I am shooting for sending four to six boxes out Monday, Not feeling well but am going to give it hell.

Now Thanks Ray!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

You are doing a beautiful thing, my brother. I'll have another shipment out to you before too long.


----------



## Padron (Dec 20, 2009)

If anyone deserves to enjoy an occasional cigar, it's our troops. I'm just glad to have an opportunity to support this cause. Thanks!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi All

Okay not feeling so hot but I managed to get four more boxes out this morning.
0308 0660 0000 7220 0563
0308 0660 0000 7220 0570
0308 0660 0000 7220 0587
0308 0660 0000 7220 0594

2x LTC Kevin Petit 2x Major John Renshaw* Task Force NED ICU*
*Irac/Afph*

*
*

*
*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Speaking of David at Heartfelt Beads, we are always talking about how we love them, Yes I have completely incorporated them in all my humis now.

Anyway I'm not to proud to beg for the troops I just ask, the worse that can be said is no, so Today I emailed David and asked for some stuff for the troops and he quickly responded with sure I would be happy to help out where do I send them!!!!

Thanks David I will post pics when it gets here!! I very much appreciate your kindness and your superior products as well.

Dave


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Feel better Dave. Sorry you're having a rough time. Thanks for keeping at it despite it all. I guess I can't use the cold weather as an excuse not to get to the post office now! hahaha

David has a great product and from what I've seen, has always been responsive to puff. It's no surprise that he's willing to participate.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

minicooper said:


> Feel better Dave. Sorry you're having a rough time. Thanks for keeping at it despite it all. I guess I can't use the cold weather as an excuse not to get to the post office now! hahaha
> 
> David has a great product and from what I've seen, has always been responsive to puff. It's no surprise that he's willing to participate.


I'm sick all the time bro just the ticket I pulled, no worries, but go read what Brigadier posted about his cousin in Irac, Make me feel just fine by reading it!!!

Makes my worries small :gaga:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

My New Prized Possessions!! LTC Kevin Petit who is BTW the only person who has actually took the time to send a couple picture has sent me a great note you all saw above in the thread.

Now he sent me these, I love them I understand I am a simple man but for some reason these mean more to me than just about anything right now.

Thanks Kevin!!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Really cool Bro.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Dave thats Hott, I know you well enough to know that made your week.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Dave thats Hott, I know you well enough to know that made your week.


Yep like a kid  I'm so happy I think I'll buy you a Gurkha!! :hurt: :hurt:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

A special Mini Bomb for Kevin a travel humi filled with my best private stock, Enjoy Kevin and Thanks for taking such good care of our guy's and gals!
Dave


----------



## jackson07 (Jan 10, 2010)

Good day everyone,

My name is Bryant. I am a Corporal in the United States Marine Corps currently deployed in Kuwait. I want to thank you all for the wonderful cigars you sent. I work with about ten Marines, and another four Marines in another office close by. Your cigars have been passed out between my Marines, the Marines next to us, and a number of other service members here in Kuwait. We work closely with Soldiers, Sailors, and Air Force men and women. I assure you that your cigars found good, well deserving homes. 

We have taken some photos with your cigars, and there are more pictures to come. I will be sure to post them here in a day or two.

Once again, a big thanks to smelvis and the kind people at Puff.com!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for your service Bryant
Please let me know who we sent them to so we may send more!

Thanks Again and stay safe!

If you have need of assistance in posting feel free to email them and I will be happy to do the posting for you, again Thanks So much! :bowdown:

[email protected]


----------



## jackson07 (Jan 10, 2010)

No problem. You guys are a god-send. You really made our day.

The package was address to 

Cpl Aspery, Conan
MCE-K
APO AE 09366

He and I work together. I am trying to introduce him to the cigar world. Katie Smarz had been sending us care packages. I mentioned to her dad our love for cigars, and here we are now.

Once again, thank you guys so much.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

cool Bro Thanks, Vics Friends, Packages will be sent next Tuesday any special request guy's other than cigars?


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

smelvis said:


> cool Bro Thanks, Vics Friends, Packages will be sent next Tuesday any special request guy's other than cigars?


Dave, Someone else must have provided that name. Nick is the guy we send to and he is stateside now. Going back soon. We are hoping to meet up with him before he redeploys. His brother has already left for Afghanistan I believe. We will try to get his contact info too.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

jackson07 said:


> Good day everyone,
> 
> My name is Bryant. I am a Corporal in the United States Marine Corps currently deployed in Kuwait. I want to thank you all for the wonderful cigars you sent. I work with about ten Marines, and another four Marines in another office close by. Your cigars have been passed out between my Marines, the Marines next to us, and a number of other service members here in Kuwait. We work closely with Soldiers, Sailors, and Air Force men and women. I assure you that your cigars found good, well deserving homes.
> 
> ...


Bryant, thank you for your service! We can all never thank you enough.


----------



## jackson07 (Jan 10, 2010)

No problem Kyle. I am actually from your neck of the woods. Yankton, SD.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

jackson07 said:


> No problem Kyle. I am actually from your neck of the woods. Yankton, SD.


I used to get up there quite a bit for hockey. Very nice part of the country, cold, but nice!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jumes said:


> Dave, Someone else must have provided that name. Nick is the guy we send to and he is stateside now. Going back soon. We are hoping to meet up with him before he redeploys. His brother has already left for Afghanistan I believe. We will try to get his contact info too.


Sorry Vic, got it from Al oh well all's well they got them and they went the right people!


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

smelvis said:


> ....and they went the right people!


Definitely


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Bryant, really cool that you stopped by Puff to say hi! Thank you so much for your service and the sacrifices you have made to be there.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Dan Mr Mayorga 
Sent a big box of handi wipes for the troops, Whats cool it they are individually wrapped so they can take them anywhere easily. and as you will see there are 8 boxes of 100!!!

Thanks Dan Great Idea!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

hey dave!
want to see something that will make you say WOW!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> hey dave!
> want to see something that will make you say WOW!!


Ron most every time you post a picture I say WOW, Come on Bro don't tease, lets see it?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

ok,but sit down,take a deep breath...

this is from a fellow tennessean that i sent a package to:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh man I just got a wet spot, BRB

Okay Bro! doesn't that make you feel so damn proud, Damn that Beautiful Ron just Beautiful.

I was already envious to see the patches you showed me but man That's really something. WTFG Brother, :hug: I am also positive you earned it Dude!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Calling you near a phone!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

That's awesome Ron.


----------



## TN22 (Nov 16, 2009)

Chill bumps, misty eyes, lump in the throat, and an overwhelming since of pride when I read that post.

Something to be VERY proud of. WTG Ron!


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

Got another package coming to you courtesy of MiniCooper. Hope these water pillows can help?! Thanks alot guys here is the pic.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks you two Jarrod and Richard. That's the one item that is kinda necessary in a desert! LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi All
On a earlier post I got 100 five finger baggies, these were drop shipped from Tim 
*itsme_timd*

Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Just a teaser
Thank You Darlene and Mr Fuente Jr for the donation of some items for our next troop drive. Mr Fuentes Jr autographed 25 items for prizes in our next drive. I am sorry I don't want to post pics until we have all the stuff together but it should be a great fun Cigar for the troops drive!

Thank You Tampa Sweethearts Darlene and Mr Fuente :hug:

Dave


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

Dave-Tim where can a newbie buy those bags?????????

Matt



smelvis said:


> Hi All
> On a earlier post I got 100 five finger baggies, these were drop shipped from Tim
> *itsme_timd*
> 
> Thanks Bro!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Just a teaser
> Thank You Darlene and Mr Fuente Jr for the donation of some items for our next troop drive. Mr Fuentes Jr autographed 25 items for prizes in our next drive. I am sorry I don't want to post pics until we have all the stuff together but it should be a great fun Cigar for the troops drive!
> 
> Thank You Tampa Sweethearts Darlene and Mr Fuente :hug:
> ...


Wow....that is way cool Dave!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi All
Today I got the box from Jarrod, remember Jarrod will drop ship troop goodies to me at wholesale plus shipping. Today he donated for the troops a nice box of cigars, 100 cutters, a case of matches and 400 baggies.

Way Cool Jarrod and Thanks for my Tats Too!

Thank You!!! here's some pics!!


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thumbs Up for the merchants for supplying items on their nickle!!!

Dave if it's not too much trouble, if we know their website, I am sure that they will get more business from us. I apologize if it's already in this thread, but the thread is 27 pages long!!!

Good work


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

My website is Zt Cigars
I cannot sell offline but would love to get a call to help the troops


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*
Thanks Everyone very generous and we very much appreciate all your help. Thank You!!!

Zt Cigars Jarrod will ship to me wholesale plus shipping and donated free stuff.
1-800-340-3007

Cigar.com - Cigars will ship to me at a discount, pm me for phone number of Jeff Jackson.

Fuente Cigars - Tampa Sweethearts Cigar Company - Don Carlos Cigars Fuente Hemingway Cigars Short Story Montesino Cigars Flor De Ybor City Cigars Casa Cuba Cigars Tampa Bay Cigars Cuban Cigars Darlene donated some free stuff.

Cigar Humidor, Glass Top Cigar Humidor at TampaHumidor Mike & Teressa donated some free stuff.

Cigars International - Accessories Trish donated some free stuff.

Thanks to these Great and Generous companies!!!

Dave * :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Really cool merchs for getting involved!

Can't wait to see the fuente pics!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I mentioned with the long hours some of the troops put in some smaller cigars might be a good idea, So Marshal sent me some!

Thanks Bro!


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I mentioned with the long hours some of the troops put in some smaller cigars might be a good idea, So Marshal sent me some!
> 
> Thanks Bro!


If I can give a couple of those guys over there a smile for a few minutes...it's all worthwhile. They got there pretty damned quick!

Marshall


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Small one's will be out to you Tuesday AM


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Got a letter from the ICU staff today, here it is I will e-mail back and ask them for pics. Dave, thanks for letting me be a part of this. You are the best!!!

Sean, 

My name is Doug McNett, I am stationed at Bagram Afghanistan and work on the ICU with John (Dr. Renshaw). As I'm sure you're aware we are pretty busy here. Between our coalition forces and local nationals we constantly have trauma patients. The majority of our patients are blast injuries with amputations, burns, and a good amount of gunshot wounds. Obviously our stress level is a bit elevated. 

Recently, to helps us unwind and try to find some type of peace in the middle of this war zone we go onto the roof of the hospital and we enjoy the relaxation of a good cigar. There's nothing like sitting on a roof looking over a military flightline watching the fighter jets, "heavy" cargo planes, rescue helicopters taking off, and the occasional enemy mortar attack while smoking a great stogie. 

I wanted to personally write to say thank you for your gift to us. There are about 7 or 8 of us that go atop the roof twice a week to clear our heads of the death and trauma. So tonight we are going to make a trip up there and smoke the cigars you sent. You have contributed to increasing the morale and comraderie of the nursing staff here and for that we are very grateful! 

Thank you so much! 

Staff Sgt. Doug McNett and the ICU crew


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool Sean!!! And Thank You and so many others who keep helping on a regular basis. Great call another successful address, Thanks for getting it Bro!


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

Just wanted to let you know there are 10 boxes of Ashton Cigarillos coming your way courtesy of X2187.

I appreciate everyones support and am honored to be able to help!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jarrod said:


> Just wanted to let you know there are 10 boxes of Ashton Cigarillos coming your way courtesy of X2187.
> 
> I appreciate everyones support and am honored to be able to help!


Thank You Both!

Dave


----------



## X2187 (Sep 25, 2009)

Dave, there's also 5 tins of H. Upmann and 5 tins of Macanudo headed your way in addition to the 10 tins from jarrod.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

X2187 said:


> Dave, there's also 5 tins of H. Upmann and 5 tins of Macanudo headed your way in addition to the 10 tins from jarrod.


Thanks Mike will post photos when they get here, Jarrod wtg Brother!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Wild 7EVEN said:


> Got a letter from the ICU staff today, here it is I will e-mail back and ask them for pics. Dave, thanks for letting me be a part of this. You are the best!!!
> 
> Sean,
> 
> ...


 thats cool


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's another from LTC K Petit

as a side not the letter about taking care of cigars was written By Karl (Qball) about how to care for the cigars in a desert setting. Thanks Karl.

Thanks for keeping in touch and keep you and your guy's safe Bro!

*
Dave, sorry tardy in my reply. just got back from trip down in south. its pretty hot down there but the boys doing well and Stanley has good focus and i thnk given the resources (and time) he will, as he says, win this.

brought almost a box of Pigs down and passed them out to boys along with your letters. i love your leter which says how to smoke cigars cause the kids dont know, but they LOVE smoking them as an event, mor than the enjoyment. hardest part they say is finding the 30-40 minutes rquired to burn one. there just inst that kind of discretionary time. they choose sleep. but as said they love the 'event' of getting together and buring one and BSing about the day, they say. ...in the words of an infantry Sergeant, "That's some manly shit right there"

most guys in remote sites don't have internet but i am figuring how to get pics for you and i can give you all you want but you don't need them from me...Ioffered Stanly one the other day but he doesnt smoke. MG Mayville (the OPs officer does) and we have not sat down to burn one but we will

thanks for your generosity and i hope you guys at puff have a great NY! love, kp

*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

TN22 Brady ordered and sent a couple hundred tubes, problem is they don't have caps. Go figure huh Brady!

So they won't hold big gar but they are heavy, Great gesture Bro! Now we need help getting caps, I tried the 16oz and 20 oz caps and they don't fit!

We need two litre caps, anyone have a source for a couple hundred of these thing.

here the pics, I guess this is what a two Litre bottle looks like before it's blown up.

Thanks Brady!


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Dave, I think any botller of soft drinks would give you a couple hundred. I don't have any contacts at Pepsi anymore, but maybe someone here does. Also, maybe a area recycler, but that would give sanitary issues....


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

smelvis said:


> TN22 Brady ordered and sent a couple hundred tubes, problem is they don't have caps. Go figure huh Brady!
> 
> So they won't hold big gar but they are heavy, Great gesture Bro! Now we need help getting caps, I tried the 16oz and 20 oz caps and they don't fit!
> 
> ...


I think these are what they call baby soda bottles, they are a type of fat test tub, plus people use them for this sort of thing.

Caps for Baby Soda Bottles - White


----------



## TN22 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah, did not realize no caps until they arrived and at that point it was too late.:frusty: 

Oh well.....one thing about them though is they are virtually indestructible. Hopefully they can be used.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.stevespanglerscience.com/product/1401

found a source for caps, how many total do you need and what ring gauge/length will fit in those tubes?


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

sorry double post - pc hiccuped


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Stench said:


> Soda Bottle Caps at Steve Spangler Science
> 
> found a source for caps, how many total do you need and what ring gauge/length will fit in those tubes?


Maybe Brady can post a link to where he got them, That way we will be sure and my tape measurements won't make it worse.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I would appreciate it if someone else could take this on, my energy/time is maxed at the moment! I think we need 200 caps!
Thanks
Dave


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

Dave,

I'll be happy to see if I can come up with something to help out with the caps.

Marshall


----------



## TN22 (Nov 16, 2009)

Up to 54 R/G, some 56's will fit but not all??? Tube is 6" long but really needs about an 1/8 of inch less due to rounding at the bottom.


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

I've got emails out to 3 different suppliers for caps. So far, no response. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Brother Razz, let me know when you get a response and I'll help put in.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Al sent a bunch of smaller rg smokes.

Thanks Bro!




Richard sent 50 water pillows!
Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jesse and I smoked all night and loaded a few boxes for the troops, I should get them labeled and mailed either Saturday or Monday!

Thanks Jesse!! Biggest load yet guy's WTG!! Puff!!!


----------



## hillikus (Jan 17, 2010)

This is truly an awesome gesture. I know when I was deployed we would have loved something like this.

I'll try to get something together and shipped out.

-H


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Dave I had a great time, next time Sean is coming too, you f**king F**cker lol


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

2 boxes to Special Agent Dave Thomas Unit 931003/TFTPT

2 boxes to CPT Joseph B. Pennella HHC 501st BSB, 1/1 AD FOB Warrior


0308 2040 0000 7708 5345
0308 2040 0000 7708 5314
0308 2040 0000 7708 5307
0308 2040 0000 7708 5291

Four more boxes going out Monday to many to carry at once.

Enjoy Guy's!!! :thumb:


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Dave, what's the main thing you need in addition to cigars?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

This was posted in another thread, I am not amused and will pay big bucks to the person who can find the coward!!!

damhippos 
Newbie in the ocean

damhippos's Profile 
Join Date: Jan 2010
City: sdasdf
State: Washington
Real First Name: *adfadf*
Posts: 1 
Gameroom cash: $530
Ring Gauge: *10*
Trader Feedback: 0 trades

damhippos's Icons

*Re: If anyone cares, F40 Delivery.* 
Jesus smelvis tries to swindle everyone body to send him some cigar's for the "troops".. I know the man personally I wont say my name but he keep's 80 percent of all cigar's sent to him..yeah smelvis u got caught i bet u can guess my name


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> This was posted in another thread, I am not amused and will pay big bucks to the person who can find the coward!!!
> 
> damhippos
> Newbie in the ocean
> ...


 This is just WRONG! Somebody fix this please.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Dave,

I wouldn't worry, just some low life troll that has nothing better to do. Keep doing what you're doing. Great Job. :thumb:

Matter of fact, I will put together another package and send it your way.

Let me know what you need the most... besides those damn bottle caps.... 

Take care - jeff


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Stench said:


> Dave, what's the main thing you need in addition to cigars?


This cocksucker name damhippos


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

dave I pmed ya....but turn him over to the mods.



That kind of behavior is not tolerated here..to anyone.


I dont know which mods are on but find one and voice your concern.



Shawn


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Dave is working on it, I appreciate the words fellas, but you got to understand questioning my troop love is fighting words to me!

I want the ****er,


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

WTF is up with this damhippos guy? I hope he dies in a car fire. :boxing:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

harley33 said:


> Dave,
> 
> I wouldn't worry, just some low life troll that has nothing better to do. Keep doing what you're doing. Great Job. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Yes he is but he has to have a main handle, and damhippos was started to talk shit, Both need to be banned, Multiple handle are against the rules.

No one not already on the board is going to start off with his first post attacking me if he is not already here under a different name.

Dave


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Jesse and I smoked all night and loaded a few boxes for the troops, I should get them labeled and mailed either Saturday or Monday!
> 
> Thanks Jesse!! Biggest load yet guy's WTG!! Puff!!!


Great job guys! Keep up the great work!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> This was posted in another thread, I am not amused and will pay big bucks to the person who can find the coward!!!
> 
> damhippos
> Newbie in the ocean
> ...


 Oh Shit, Where have I been all day, dont even sweat that guy dave wow, what kind of low shit that. Not that i need to, But Dave is one of the best guys Ive ever met and puts more in to this troops thing, then just about anything, I have loaded boxes for the troops a lot of times and I can assure you that He gives more sticks then anyone, This is stupid and Dude you want some come get some, Dont talk out your neck about anyone who is true BOTL and is as great of a guy as Dave.


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Oh Shit, Where have I been all day, dont even sweat that guy dave wow, what kind of low shit that. Not that i need to, But Dave is one of the best guys Ive ever met and puts more in to this troops thing, then just about anything, I have loaded boxes for the troops a lot of times and I can assure you that He gives more sticks then anyone, This is stupid and Dude you want some come get some, Dont talk out your neck about anyone who is true BOTL and is as great of a guy as Dave.


Yeah, What Jesse said. Exactly. Whoever this damhippos is if you wanna man up, come out with it and reason this thing through, then do it. But if you wanna start a fight than I'll go put on my boots right now...

Sheesh you see what happens when I leave town for a couple days!!

Anyways I'm sure the mods will handle this in the most appropriate manner.

Also Great job with the packages on Friday guys!!. I wish I hadn't been busy, but there really is nothing quite like watching my nephew and a bunch of other 3-4 year old run around trying to play basketball. LOL.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

There is always one JACKASS around, that will try to put a stop to people who are willing too do good things!!

Dave keep up the good work and I am working on some smokes for the troops from my end!!

Well now the cat is out of the bag, everyone now knows that I am not Swedish but an American living in Sweden!!:banana:


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Man, it's crazy what some people will do for attention. Screw that guy Dave. Everyone here knows what you've put into this. Besides, who makes another account to accuse someone of something. That's some cowardly BS.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

All is well, Thanks Brothers, Sisters and our Great Mods/Admin

Below is cut and pasted from my other thread, it pretty much sums it up. Thanks All!!! :hippie:

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Blaylock*  
_That person, is no longer with us, David, and your reputation here was never in doubt by those who have had any contact with you.

I've been here almost 4 years, and I've seen many members come in here just to stir up trouble. Our members will not tolerate this. They'll let them know about it, and if they keep it up, we'll show them the way out.

Please, don't take this incident personal. Sometimes it just comes with the territory.

We've got your back brother! :wink:_

Thanks Dave it was a long day for both of us! I see you took care of it and I thank You!, I however can't not take it personal because it's about the troops. I know it's the internet I've been around and know the game. There are people behind these keyboards, as someone said cowards will always be there, I dislike anyone who has to create a new handle to have his say!

Anyone can talk to me just don't hide behind a fake names and lie, Thanks everyone for having my back, it may seem like a small thing to many but it was huge for me!

You can even accuse me by saying you think I steal the troops smokes, I can argue that and prove you wrong, but don't lie and say you know me personally or I may just get to know you personally.

Thanks everyone, it is still a good topic, I can't imagine leaving Puff, but this did make me think about it! not really hard but it did work it's way into my thoughts, while I was trying to figure out who it was. I do have a thick skin but not on this subject!
Dave
http://bit.ly/8N8956 http://bit.ly/8N8956


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Update, I found the person in question and against board policy I decided to post his picture.

I understand now!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Update, I found the person in question and against board policy I decided to post his picture.
> 
> I understand now!


I thought it was him!!! Dave keep up the good work!!


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

Hey Brother you still need some cigars for the troops, I have a bunch of smokes I am willing to send that way, they are not high dollar cigars but they are all good enough to smoke.


----------



## BriBoy01 (Jan 3, 2010)

I think I may have found some unused caps I can purchase. Can you please confirm if they are still needed and if so can you confirm that a cap from a standard soda bottle will fit? I would assume color/branding doesnt matter as long as they are unused?


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

BriBoy01 said:


> I think I may have found some unused caps I can purchase. Can you please confirm if they are still needed and if so can you confirm that a cap from a standard soda bottle will fit? I would assume color/branding doesnt matter as long as they are unused?


I'm still talking with a supplier for the bottle caps and possibly some more "baby soda bottles", but haven't nailed anything down yet. We may be getting them donated or can purchase them at a discounted price. My contact is still working that out with upper management. Please don't purchase anything yet, because if we can get them discounted or free from another supplier, that may be the best deal. Let's focus our efforts so we can maximize impact where it counts, to the troops on the ground!

Marshall


----------



## BriBoy01 (Jan 3, 2010)

Razz, Gotcha! I was just trying to see what I could find. Unfortunately as it turns out these caps would be much too small anyway. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help. I am too much of a newbie to trust my cigar shopping to send but would love to help!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

RazzBarlow said:


> I'm still talking with a supplier for the bottle caps and possibly some more "baby soda bottles", but haven't nailed anything down yet. We may be getting them donated or can purchase them at a discounted price. My contact is still working that out with upper management. Please don't purchase anything yet, because if we can get them discounted or free from another supplier, that may be the best deal. Let's focus our efforts so we can maximize impact where it counts, to the troops on the ground!
> 
> Marshall


Marshall
Just t0 be sure only the 2 litre coke bottle caps fit!

Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

The other four boxes sent.....
2 more to LTC Kevin Petit because he gets them to the guy's on the line.
0308 2040 0000 7705 6659
0308 2040 0000 7705 6864

1 to Pastor Scot McCosh Tims old pastor!!
0308 2040 0000 7705 6840

1 to ASPERY, CONAN A.all are Irac/ Afghanistan
0308 2040 0000 7705 6857

Pictures are a few threads back!

Stay Safe Brothers and Sisters,


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

RazzBarlow said:


> I'm still talking with a supplier for the bottle caps and possibly some more "baby soda bottles", but haven't nailed anything down yet. We may be getting them donated or can purchase them at a discounted price. My contact is still working that out with upper management. Please don't purchase anything yet, because if we can get them discounted or free from another supplier, that may be the best deal. Let's focus our efforts so we can maximize impact where it counts, to the troops on the ground!
> 
> Marshall


Hey Bro, I was just wondering what the need for the caps are ?? I may be able to ask around and find some caps in my area, I have a bottling company in the area and they may have caps you could use there. 
Let me know what and why and all that good stuff and I will see if I can put in some leg work for you to help out.

Ron1369


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

First, I want to thank Dave (Smelvis) for all the hard work he puts in on the Cigars for the troops effort. And for allowing me the opportunity to help him.

Secondly, I want to thank the folks at www.testtubesonline.com. They just sent me an email informing me that they are going to donate 300 caps to our efforts. (They are in the mail to you, Dave)

Thirdly, I want to thank everyone who contacted me offering to help pay for the caps. (You guys know who you are) Fortunately, we found a company that is willing to donate and no cash outlay is needed.

Marshall


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

RazzBarlow said:


> First, I want to thank Dave (Smelvis) for all the hard work he puts in on the Cigars for the troops effort. And for allowing me the opportunity to help him.
> 
> Secondly, I want to thank the folks at www.testtubesonline.com. They just sent me an email informing me that they are going to donate 300 caps to our efforts. (They are in the mail to you, Dave)
> 
> ...


WTG Marshall
Thanks Bro! a and Thanks www.testtubesonline.com What a forum huh!


----------



## BriBoy01 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats great Razz!


----------



## TN22 (Nov 16, 2009)

RazzBarlow said:


> First, I want to thank Dave (Smelvis) for all the hard work he puts in on the Cigars for the troops effort. And for allowing me the opportunity to help him.
> 
> Secondly, I want to thank the folks at www.testtubesonline.com. They just sent me an email informing me that they are going to donate 300 caps to our efforts. (They are in the mail to you, Dave)
> 
> ...


Great news! Marshall. Does this mean I need to send another 100 unblown bottles to Dave? Or should I leave well enough alone (as someone put it) with those "Damn bottles & Caps".


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

TN22 said:


> Great news! Marshall. Does this mean I need to send another 100 unblown bottles to Dave? Or should I leave well enough alone (as someone put it) with those "Damn bottles & Caps".


Brother, if you've got another 100 to send to him then Git R Done! He will shortly have 100 caps without bottles. Thanks for helping out!


----------



## TN22 (Nov 16, 2009)

RazzBarlow said:


> Brother, if you've got another 100 to send to him then Git R Done! He will shortly have 100 caps without bottles. Thanks for helping out!


Don't have them in hand. But I will begin the process tomorrow of obtaining 100 more.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Guy's now about my yard work.


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

Hey Dave, I got a tracking Number for you for the package of cigars to give to the troops, it is

D C # 0309 2880 0000 6919 0117 , I hope they get to you in good shape and the troops are able to enjoy them. :smoke2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ron1369 said:


> Hey Dave, I got a tracking Number for you for the package of cigars to give to the troops, it is
> 
> D C # 0309 2880 0000 6919 0117 , I hope they get to you in good shape and the troops are able to enjoy them. :smoke2:


Thanks Ron!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I just wanted to Thanks Darlene the Cigar girl from

Fuente Cigars - Tampa Sweethearts Cigar Company - Don Carlos Cigars Fuente Hemingway Cigars Short Story Montesino Cigars Flor De Ybor City Cigars Casa Cuba Cigars Tampa Bay Cigars Cuban Cigars and The Fuente Family

I won't say what but for the next cigar drive for the troops first off remember I already had some autographed Fuentes things, Yeah well so what Huh! 

Now we have some cigars with not one, not two but Three Fuentes signatures together made out to a great troop supporter for some lucky giving soul to add to his collection!!

:cheer2: Thanks TampaSweethearts!! :cheer2:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is great dave


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I just wanted to Thanks Darlene the Cigar girl from
> 
> Fuente Cigars - Tampa Sweethearts Cigar Company - Don Carlos Cigars Fuente Hemingway Cigars Short Story Montesino Cigars Flor De Ybor City Cigars Casa Cuba Cigars Tampa Bay Cigars Cuban Cigars and The Fuente Family
> 
> ...


 Let me see let me see let me see, I know you have been working on that and Im very it came togather


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Let me see let me see let me see, I know you have been working on that and Im very it came togather


Yeah okay but I'm not sure I should have had them sign Gurkhas though?


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Any way you could snap some pics of that for us all to see?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> Any way you could snap some pics of that for us all to see?


Nope LOL It's in the mail and I'm keeping prizes quiet until we get closer to the next contest! sorry bro! Maybe when the grand prize is ready we can start showing some of the stuff, It's gonna be cool though trust me!

My Dilemma is I got two one to keep for me and I may use that as a prize too, I don't know it's gonna be pretty special!

Sorry for being a tease but I can't I made a deal not to show until the big prize is here! or I would!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh boy Humi Pillow all over!
Thanks to

Juisestain
Tashaz
ninjaturtlenerd
unsafegraphics
ekengland07
Magnate
me

If I left anyone out forgive me, I got the first two boxes today, I think we will have between 600/700 before it's done.
















Thanks so much guy's!!! This was an very expensive necessity to every box!

Dave


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Oh boy Humi Pillow all over!
> Thanks to
> 
> Juisestain
> ...


 I'm getting tired of saying it Dave, your welcome! *LOL*. BTW, I have yet to see a member named "me". Must be a troll methinks. :boink: Either way I spose we should thank him too. Thanks to Me!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's more pillows by

Juisestain
Tashaz
ninjaturtlenerd
unsafegraphics
ekengland07
Magnate


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

These are from Michael in Regency Lakes, CT
Thanks bro!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

These are from Jimbo
Thanks Bro!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

These are from Butch AKA McCleod
Thanks Bro Lots of sticks here!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

These are from Rex AKA BWS
Lots of great sticks, Thanks Bro!!


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> I'm getting tired of saying it Dave, your welcome! *LOL*. BTW, I have yet to see a member named "me". Must be a troll methinks. :boink: Either way I spose we should thank him too. Thanks to Me!


Great job to everyone that has put in a helping hand sort to speak, I know the boys over there appreciate all the effort everyone is putting in with all of the sticks and assessories going to them over there.

God Bless Our Troops and God Bless the USA.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Glad i found this thread, ill put together a package Smelvis so u can send it to the troops. Would love to contribute to the cause. These guys are making huge sacrifices for us, i can certainly make a small one to show my support!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Jenady a very pretty box of maduros and a couple tag alongs. Thanks Bro!


----------



## Poker Smoker (Dec 3, 2009)

Ladies and Fellas,

I've been a travelin' fool lately - Georgia, Florida, Nevada, California & Colorado in a ten-day stretch. I had a nice long drive from Georgia to Florida in a rented car with a sunroof, good weather, and two long smokes.

Need any more names for the project? I can see who else I know who's downrange.

TIM


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Poker Smoker said:


> Ladies and Fellas,
> 
> I've been a travelin' fool lately - Georgia, Florida, Nevada, California & Colorado in a ten-day stretch. I had a nice long drive from Georgia to Florida in a rented car with a sunroof, good weather, and two long smokes.
> 
> ...


Welcome back Tim
We always need address's of Soldiers deployed in remote area's where if it were not for us they would be smokeless!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Kym sent $25 via Thanks Bro!!!

*kym g sent you $25.00 USD*


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Smelvis! Package headed your way with some stogies for the troops. I also included a 5-er for you. You should get it this week.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bilingue23 said:


> Smelvis! Package headed your way with some stogies for the troops. I also included a 5-er for you. You should get it this week.


Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Andrew AKA Flux some more pillow plus goodies for me. Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Ron aka Ron1369 a box of nice sticks!
Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From BlueWaterStogie
A big bag of cigars!!
Thanks Bro!! Don't know your handle?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Landis a couple nice fivers!!

Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

RazzBarlow said:


> First, I want to thank Dave (Smelvis) for all the hard work he puts in on the Cigars for the troops effort. And for allowing me the opportunity to help him.
> 
> Secondly, I want to thank the folks at www.testtubesonline.com. They just sent me an email informing me that they are going to donate 300 caps to our efforts. (They are in the mail to you, Dave)
> 
> ...


Way cool they have arrived, can we send them back and get black ones? :tsk:

Just kidding, Thanks Marshall :beerchug: thanks for taking the bull by the horns bro!


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Marshall :beerchug: thanks for taking the bull by the horns bro!


Cool! Thank you for giving me an opportunity to help out you and help the troops in the same process. Let me know if we can use more of these and I'll see if we can persuade them to part with the blue ones!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Josh (Bilingue23) a whole mess of nice cigars!!
Thanks Josh


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Dave
Should be able to get another package to you by Wed.....

Stay the course !


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Dave
> Should be able to get another package to you by Wed.....
> 
> Stay the course !


I will always accept them but guy's...

We are going to have a contest in awhile 2/3 weeks so I would save up for then and get in on winning Ed Beautiful RED/White and Blue Humidor and a bunch of other cool prizes.

I have enough cigars to last until then! I know you are not doing it for the prizes and I Love you for it, But why Not get in on the chance to win something?

Thanks Everyone!!! :beerchug:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Another load from Steve aka Zeb Zoobler! :rockon:

Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From David @ heartfelt Industries The best beads and service out there!! IMHO

We have 2 pounds of 65% beads and a bunch of tubes. Thanks Bro!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice to see some more companies getting behind this cause. Yet another reason to support Heartfelt & David there. Well done!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Nice to see some more companies getting behind this cause. Yet another reason to support Heartfelt & David there. Well done!


I think he has always been a big supporter and also has free shipping to the troops or something like that. If all companies were like Davids the world would be a better place!


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I think he has always been a big supporter and also has free shipping to the troops or something like that. If all companies were like Davids the world would be a better place!


Kudos to him for being a troop supporter. 
Marshall


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Marshall not really cool to dis a man on this thread!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Marshall not really cool to dis a man on this thread!!


I agree!


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

Point taken, post edited


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Marshall not really cool to dis a man on this thread!!


Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Wanted to update this thread! since David from Hreatfelt Industries made a generous donation. I recommend shopping at these retailers who have contributed to our troop efforts.

Thanks
Dave

*Thanks Everyone very generous and we very much appreciate all your help. Thank You!!!

Zt Cigars Jarrod will ship to me wholesale plus shipping and donated free stuff.
1-800-340-3007 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 1-800-340-3007 end_of_the_skype_highlighting

Cigar.com - Cigars will ship to me at a discount, pm me for phone number of Jeff Jackson.

Fuente Cigars - Tampa Sweethearts Cigar Company - Don Carlos Cigars Fuente Hemingway Cigars Short Story Montesino Cigars Flor De Ybor City Cigars Casa Cuba Cigars Tampa Bay Cigars Cuban Cigars Darlene donated some free stuff.

Cigar Humidor, Glass Top Cigar Humidor at TampaHumidor Mike & Teressa donated some free stuff.

Cigars International - Accessories Trish donated some free stuff.

Heartfelt Industries, Heartfelt Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, Humidors, Quality Cigar Accessories 
Donated a bunch of beads! Thanks David

Thanks to these Great and Generous companies!!!

Dave*


----------



## bigd618 (Dec 10, 2009)

Is the collection ongoing or do we have to have things to you by a certain date? I'm sure I have some singles I can send.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bigd618 said:


> Is the collection ongoing or do we have to have things to you by a certain date? I'm sure I have some singles I can send.


It's on going but we are going to have a raffle in a few weeks with some good prizes, First place being a VERY VERY Beautiful Humidor handmade by Ed at Waxingmoon!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Fuente/Tampa Sweerhearts, CI and Heartfelt allready get 90% of my business, glad to know they are supporting the troops= They will continue to get my business!!! :thumb:


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I just got an email for these. I've never had them, but at $0.50/stick shipped it's a pretty good deal. Plus, they are small and I remember requests for shorter smokes. Just an idea.


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

Sorry i have been out of touch for a few weeks Dave.. had alot of family issues going on and wasnt in the shop much.. give me a call if you guys need anything!


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that has gotten behind the Cigars for troops deal, We have them and they can use them so why not give what you can to help out our fighting brothers and sisters.
It could be you over there so do them the favor and give as much as you can. 

God Bless all our fighting men and women and God Bless all of the BOTL for sticking by them in this time of war.

:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jarrod said:


> Sorry i have been out of touch for a few weeks Dave.. had alot of family issues going on and wasnt in the shop much.. give me a call if you guys need anything!


Hang in there Jarrod
Call if you need any support Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Gunhand we have some fine cigars and a t shirt!

Thanks Shannon!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

You get enough cigars Dave so I sent you some Peepal funds to buy packaging or pillows or whatever you need. *S* Keep up the good work.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Warren sent 30 via you know who!

Thanks Warren!! appreciate it Bro!


----------



## lilwing88 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey Smelvis,

Just sent a pack out today. Keep an eye out for it. 

Marty


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

lilwing88 said:


> Hey Smelvis,
> 
> Just sent a pack out today. Keep an eye out for it.
> 
> Marty


Thanks Marty!!!


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

0309 2880 0000 6846 5483


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> These are from Michael in Regency Lakes, CT
> Thanks bro!!


Correction the are from X2187 otherwise known as Mike!!!

Thanks Again bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tonight Justin and Sean came over to have a herf and work, We loaded some tubes but soon realized about a 46 rg x 5" is about as big as they will take. We got that done and the guy's demanded Pizza and then we loaded a few boxes. Pictures below, will mail tomorrow and post destinations and numbers.

Thanks Sean and Justin!!!

Troops incoming!


----------



## bigd618 (Dec 10, 2009)

I sent out some singles today. Should be there by mid-week.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bigd618 said:


> I sent out some singles today. Should be there by mid-week.


Thanks Dave
I will post photos when it get here.

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

follyrocks (terri)
Sent $100 big ones via poopay for our endeavors, very generous Terri!!

Thanks so much! :hug:

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Damn Smelvis always asking for more beggar beggar beggar!!!

The last 8 boxes we loaded depleted the goodies supply, I think we have a few pounds of coffee, plenty of cutters and playing cards but that's it!

Anyone who wants to shop for hard candies that don't melt, jerky and anything else you think they would like it would be cool.

If you don't want to shop or ship but want to donate my poopay account is [email protected] and I will buy the stuff myself we just can't send cigars without treats and such, it's freaking un American. so there you are donate or don't. There are people here who donate who can't afford it, guy's stop for awhile and let others pick up the slack.

We have some seriously unselfish people here, so any help would be great my checking account is not un limited! lately it is very limited!!!

Thank You :hug:

Dave

Dave Bonnette
PO Box 3563
Bellevue, WA 98009


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

DC #'s for the 8 boxes above

0308 2040 0000 7705 6178
0308 2040 0000 7705 6185
0308 2040 0000 7705 6192
0308 2040 0000 7705 6208
0308 2040 0000 7705 6215
0308 2040 0000 7705 6222
0308 2040 0000 7705 6239
0308 2040 0000 7705 6246

3 x LTC Kevin Petit
2 x Major John Renshaw
1 x CPT Joseph B. Pennella
2 x CPT Sweet Wade Hatzinger

Enjoy  and be safe!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Today we have some great sticks from lilwing88 or Marty
Thanks Bro!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From David in Ashford CT we have some more great sticks!!

Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Ron who won the contest for the baccy tins some more, he bid 20 sticks and got 3 tins. 

Thanks Ron for bidding and a real BIG Thanks to teedles915 or T.W. for offering up his prized tins in support of our troops. Thanks you both Brothers!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From harley33 we have quite a load!!  Thanks Bro!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Appears my camera is sucking right now, Sorry I will try and figure it out!


----------



## blkhors (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry if this has been asked already. Is there a "cigar for troops - Canadian version"?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

blkhors said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already. Is there a "cigar for troops - Canadian version"?


Canadian troops are in Irac, I would ask Brigadeer, I'll try and find his name, or hold it he posted a thread in this section look there and he could tell ya!


----------



## Poker Smoker (Dec 3, 2009)

Word on the street is that the Canadians are pulling their weight and more in Afghanistan.

[insert Olympic Hockey dig here]

Thanks, Canadians -

TIM


----------



## blkhors (Jan 21, 2010)

Poker Smoker said:


> Word on the street is that the Canadians are pulling their weight and more in Afghanistan.
> 
> [insert Olympic Hockey dig here:* Gold - Canada, Silver - USA*]
> 
> ...


That is definitely the word!!! Thanks Tim and added the hockey dig...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

blkhors said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already. Is there a "cigar for troops - Canadian version"?


Like Tim said Canadians are in Country with us and also share in our packages, but if you want to donate directly here is a thread very heartwarming and posted by a guy that can direct you how to donate Canadian if you want to.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...little-description-what-goes-afghanistan.html


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Great job Dave-

It would be nice if we had a wholesaler that had access to Nuts, Hard Candies, Jerky or Gum that would ship to you... Anyone??? :clap2:

I could do the poopal thing, but if it would take some burden off of you, that would be better.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

harley33 said:


> Great job Dave-
> 
> It would be nice if we had a wholesaler that had access to Nuts, Hard Candies, Jerky or Gum that would ship to you... Anyone??? :clap2:
> 
> I could do the poopal thing, but if it would take some burden off of you, that would be better.


That would be cool Bro, My sister did a letter writing campaign and they all seem to have their own charities. I do get 10% plus cost unless the nes manager screws me at at Bartell drug in our mall. That helps during the Christmas rush for the troops two trips totaling around $800 was knocked down to around $500 or so.

I might check out costco mail order to they offer free shipping, plus they have one a few mile from me here.

Any wholesalers want to help Holler!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

In case you didn't see them In the thread below the troops charities thread!

Ron shuckins domated these very cool cigar pouches complete with cigars.

Thanks my Friend!!


----------



## blkhors (Jan 21, 2010)

Dave

Ordered a few and you should be getting them by end of the week.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Jose!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Ferry and company Degiri - Home for Smoking Pleasure

More cigars for prizes for the upcoming contest, Thanks Ferry and Company!
Very Very Much Appreciated!!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

420980099405503699300156037331


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> 420980099405503699300156037331


Thanks Patrick!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Brad aka KetherInMalkuth we have sone nice nubs.

Thanks Brad!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Amit aka blkhors we some nice sticks. PS Amit I'll make sure there are Canadians and get them a couple boxes Bro!

Thanks Amit!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Steven in San Diego some more great smokes.

Thanks Steven!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Kym aka Cigarloco a big surprise, Thanks bunches Bro, we will use them wisely!!!


----------



## blkhors (Jan 21, 2010)

smelvis said:


> From Amit aka blkhors we some nice sticks. PS Amit I'll make sure there are Canadians and get them a couple boxes Bro!
> 
> Thanks Amit!!!


Thanks for the great job man!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

tambo_cigars and Balibob

Welcome to Tambo Premium Cigar Official Website

Has pledged 100 of his finest cigars and after his first shipment is going to send some straight to our Troops! What a great donation, Bob we can't thank you enough.

Please support those that support our Troops!!!

Thanks Bob a little about his cigars!!!

Tambo Cigars are the brand new ultra premium cigar from Indonesia and the first and only Indonesian cigars made utilizing all of the following:

1. 100% Indonesian grown and processed tobaccos
2. Fully hand made construction
3. Long Leaf fillers
4. Up to 5 year old vintage tobaccos
5. Vintage tobaccos grown and aged using 100% organic methods


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Richard (MiniCooper) We have quite a pile here bro!

Thanks Richard


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Chris aka Magnate we have some nice smokes.

Thanks Chris!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Scott aka Magicseven we have a very heavy box of candy and gum.

Thanks Scott!!!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Dave, did the suckers not make it?

I sent 2 boxes.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Magicseven said:


> Dave, did the suckers not make it?
> 
> I sent 2 boxes.


Just one box today Scott, I'll check tomorrow and post it here if it shows.

Thanks


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Just one box today Scott, I'll check tomorrow and post it here if it shows.
> 
> Thanks


Got here today Scott!!
Thanks Again Bro!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Not only did Patrick Bomb the **** out of me, He also sent a whole bunch of very good smoke for the troops!!

Thanks Patrick aka Bigtotoro!!!!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I freakin' love this thread!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Roy aka ruralhipster sent via POOPY $50 big ones.

Thanks Roy!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jeff aka harley33 sent $50 big ones too, as well as a bunch of gars recently!
Thanks Jeff!!


Guy's the money really helps it offsets my wallet and it needed a break after the last 4/5 months, You would not believe me if I told you how much was spent!


Thanks So Much to all of you but especially the regular donors, You all know who you are, we are making good people happy and doing good things. In this sometime shitty world that's about as good as we can hope for!!!

Dave


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

You are doing all the work, my brother. We are just along for the ride.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> You are doing all the work, my brother. We are just along for the ride.


Well nice of you to say but not really true, It is work and I am blessed to have several people to call on when I need the help, Justin, Jessie and Sean have been invaluable to this old fart!!!

Thanks Guy's


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Coming at you, Dave:

0309 1830 0000 5466 5826

My apologies, Bro. I've been out of the loop for a couple months. But things should settle down here soon, so hopefully I can participate regularly.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Arnie

Now here a puzzle, Warren sold me some cigars I think it's the Padillas and the rest are for the troops, but had to empty my mailbox again and don't know who? so Warren pm me so we can trade feedback and I know your screen name. 

Pics


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Arnie
> 
> Now here a puzzle, Warren sold me some cigars I think it's the Padillas and the rest are for the troops, but had to empty my mailbox again and don't know who? so Warren pm me so we can trade feedback and I know your screen name.


Wasnt me! LMAO.:fencing:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Doug aka slowburn sent this package in place of someone wish is some maw or pif.
Thanks Doug


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Side note all candies need to be need to be individually wrapped and not mely easy as temps can get to 130 over there! I'm sure none will go to waste but I think the troops like to carry and pass out to the local kids!!

Thanks


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Also From Doug, Who by the way ran a first class superbowl contest and he has my props for doing all the work thanks Doug, Hope you do it again next year!!

Well we split the winning and the troops one all four quarters total should have been around 400 so two for stogieman and two for our effort!

All but a few have paid two Doug is working with and are communicating and one I took the debt myself and paid his 24 sticks, This guy is gold to me and if he hasn't paid there is a very good reason and if he doesn't I don't care he's covered!!!!

So here's the pile missing 60 or so sticks.

Thanks again Doug and everyone who participated!! :smoke:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Also From Doug, Who by the way ran a first class superbowl contest and he has my props for doing all the work thanks Doug, Hope you do it again next year!!
> 
> Well we split the winning and the troops one all four quarters total should have been around 400 so two for stogieman and two for our effort!
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm willing to bet most members don't even have that many cigars!


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Arnie
> 
> Now here a puzzle, Warren sold me some cigars I think it's the Padillas and the rest are for the troops, but had to empty my mailbox again and don't know who? so Warren pm me so we can trade feedback and I know your screen name.
> 
> Pics


Feedback left.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Warren jeez who would have thunk your screen name was Warren as well duh. 
Thanks Bro!!!


Now From Arnie a whole bunch of goodies.

Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Bill aka Slowpokebill A very large load of goodys and I might add Bill a great choice of stuff, Also Bill sent me a few very nice cigars that happen to be some of my favs!!

Thanks Bill


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Late Night Outgoing 

2 to Captain Joe
2 to SGT Robert Spry 
1 to one of our own Jimmy no rank for security more to come once you receive.

Stay safe and Enjoy Brothers and Sisters!!!:kiss:

will post DC Tomorrow!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Dave, I'm asking a favour. Can you send me the top layer in the second last pic? LMAO. I am a trooper after all! Just kidding. Now, to answer the actual thread title : No I cant. But I can buy cigars donated by Jesse & ZebZoober, add some of yours, bomb the crap out of some BOTL & send some money for the troops. Oh hang on, I just started that process! ROTFLMAO.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Dave
I have been away, but will get you a care package within the next couple days..............
Thanks for all you do.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Warren and Al and all!!!

DC #'s for the above boxes.

0308 2040 0000 7708 8032
0308 2040 0000 7708 7998
0308 2040 0000 7708 8018
0308 2040 0000 7708 8001
0308 2040 0000 7708 8025


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Richard aka Minicooper sent a huge box of goodies and cigars for the troops.

Thanks Bro!



He also snet me a few smokes Thank Richard


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

BaliBob From Tambolaka Natural Tobaccos donated four Very nice boxes of Tambos in various sizes. I like them myself very much!

Thanks Bob!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Doug aka Slowburn sent the rest of the superbowl smokes,

Thanks Doug.


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

smelvis said:


> BaliBob From Tambolaka Natural Tobaccos donated four Very nice boxes of Tambos in various sizes. I like them myself very much!
> 
> Thanks Bob!!!


 Hi Dave,
Glad the boys arrived. Looks like they passed by without any customs delays. You got the magic touch man. Just let me know if I can help in any other way...Balibob


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Bob
You all ready helped in a big way Bro!!

Thanks Again!!

Dave


----------



## Poker Smoker (Dec 3, 2009)

*Combat Footage: Helmand Province*

pbs[dot]org/wgbh/pages/frontline/obamaswar/view/ (add http, www, etc.)

Some good footage of perhaps some of Smelvis's beneficiaries.

TIM


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Combat Footage: Helmand Province*



Poker Smoker said:


> pbs[dot]org/wgbh/pages/frontline/obamaswar/view/ (add http, www, etc.)
> 
> Some good footage of perhaps some of Smelvis's beneficiaries.
> 
> TIM


Hey Tim
Try a link can't see it, even adding the other stuff! Hey I will be on the east coast check out my road herf trip thread. may28 june 12


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tim asked me to post this he doesn't have enough posts yet!

FRONTLINE: obama's war: watch the full program online | PBS


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

These items officially qualify as needed if your wife's and GF's want to help? Shout out to magnates GF and Chris for bringing this to out attention! Thanks Chris and GF.

Chocolate
-Jelly Beans
-"Girly" body wash
-Scented Lotion
-Tampons
-Women's magizines (Glamor, Cosmo, Womans Health, People, and other
gossip magizines)
-Hair Clips and Hair Ties (neutral colors)
-Clear or Neutral nail polish (light pink or beige, etc)
-nail files
-Pumise Stone / Foot care products
-Luffas (or shower sponge type things)
-Face Cleaner


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

And no putting tampons in the tubos!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Magnate said:


> And no putting tampons in the tubos!


and why not?


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> and why not?




^^ Tampon smoker


----------



## ACMartz (Mar 2, 2010)

What is the address I send them to you? I will send smokes and chick thingies


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ACMartz said:


> What is the address I send them to you? I will send smokes and chick thingies


Hi Angelo
Usually look at the first post in a thread for address's, here it is and Thanks!

Dave Bonnette
PO Box 3563
Bellevue, WA 98009


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

HAHA!! Wait til you see today's load!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Dave aka Blaylock.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Here's how it's done!! [posting here for those that didn't see it]

We built 10 Lady Troop Care Packages. There are no cigars in this load, but I think we have lots of cigars going out already. We got EVERYTHING they asked for except Jelly Beans because we couldn't find them in small bags...

Here's what goes in each package.

1: 5x Ghirardelli Chocolates - individually packaged, in case they melt
2: Acrylic Pumice Stones with Handles - for foot care
3: Aloe Vera Lotion
4: St Ives Face Scrub/Cleaner
5: Caress Girly Body Soap
6: Nail Polish (clear or natural) (guys, makeup is EXPENSIVE, HOLY CRAP)
7: 2x Emory Boards (nail files)
8: 4x Hair Ties (natural or black)
9: Body Puff / Loufa things
10: 16x Tampax Pearls (8x Regular, 8x Super)

And we also grabbed 7 female interest magazines.

Here's the stuff, all divided up (except the tampons in the upper right and left corners).










Here's the stuff in 10 Gallon Ziplock bags.










So, I'm gonna hit up Smelvis a little later today to see if we can bring this stuff by his house today... or to make other arrangements.

Also a GIANT public thank you to my girlfriend who put most of this together, and had the insight to ask what the ladies might like.

For those of you that also want to make a small thank you to my girlfriend, check out her website! Chakabox Also show it to your wife/gf/whatever... it's hella funny and informative! Get some.

We had a great day shopping. We went to Costco, Bartell's (a drug store) and QFC (a grocery store). Costco wasn't as helpful as we had hoped... we wanted to buy cases of travel size stuff, and they only had the 10 gallon sizes.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Well done Chris & gf! That ought to make some of our women in arms very happy!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WTG Chris and Thanks to you GF what's here name, sounds funny saying Thanks GF?

Dave


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Chris-

That is great! Dave if you want more, my wife loves to go shopping...

Jeff


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> WTG Chris and Thanks to you GF what's here name, sounds funny saying Thanks GF?
> 
> Dave


Let's call her Chaka. Since she runs Chakabox.com

:tape2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Chaka :first:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

harley33 said:


> Chris-
> 
> That is great! Dave if you want more, my wife loves to go shopping...
> 
> Jeff


Hey Jeff,

Please do get your wife involved.

Show her the response from the troops on what the women want and how appreciative they were to be thought of... Chaka got all squishy and we went on a shopping spree!

Plus, I got to open my first box of tampons this weekend! :dunno: I'm talkin' once in a lifetime experience here!! :crazy:


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice work! 

Dave - if womens mags are something you are including in a shipment to the troops, I can collect a pretty decent batch by the next smokey joes get together. My wife subscribes to us, people, etc and they show up just about every week, along with assorted cosmos, etc. And my wife loves buying chocolate.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey Dave I sent you some cigars they should arrive in a few days.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Suzza said:


> Hey Dave I sent you some cigars they should arrive in a few days.


Thanks Chris!!

And Russ sure bring them along Thanks!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Lady Soldiers Only

Thanks Chris and Chaka  Figured it was important to get these out right away! These are filled with stuff our Courageous Lady Troops Requested, not a cigar in the box. LOL

I'll tell CPT Joe to stand aside or be trampled. LOL


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Suzza said:


> Hey Dave I sent you some cigars they should arrive in a few days.


SWEET!! :usa:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

PS my email to CPT Joe

Hi Joe
Great letter thanks Bro! Two boxes filled to the brim with stuff for the ladies, not a cigar in the bunch. Hope it puts a smile on their faces and more to come, thought it best to get some on the way. I think their lists were filled should all be in gallon bags one bag per lady.

Thanks and stay safe Brother! :usa:

Dave

PS
If you tell them what it is you might want to stand aside for your own safety. LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

DC's
0309 3220 0000 3194 7153
0309 3220 0000 3194 7146
0309 3220 0000 3194 7160

:usa: :usa: :usa:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From a Lurker some great sticks, I will leave it up to him if he wants to identify himself, but Bro some great sticks!!!
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## jkvindekok (Aug 10, 2008)

smelvis said:


> From a Lurker some great sticks, I will leave it up to him if he wants to identify himself, but Bro some great sticks!!!
> Thanks a bunch!


My pleasure, Dave. 
Thank you for your efforts giving some comforts of home to our men and women downrange and for making it easy for the rest of us to help.

I'm really impressed with the USPS service. 2 days to get the package across the continent for less $$ than it would take UPS over a week to do.

Cheers,
J.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jkvindekok said:


> My pleasure, Dave.
> Thank you for your efforts giving some comforts of home to our men and women downrange and for making it easy for the rest of us to help.
> 
> I'm really impressed with the USPS service. 2 days to get the package across the continent for less $$ than it would take UPS over a week to do.
> ...


Thanks I almost posted your name but you said you were a lurker, LOL

USPO is way faster than UPS way faster!

Great selection of sticks Bro very nice.

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

from Suzza Thanks Chris!!

http://s305.photobucket.com/albums/nn230/gunder999/?action=view&current=donations001.jpg


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

smelvis said:


> from Suzza Thanks Chris!!
> 
> http://s305.photobucket.com/albums/nn230/gunder999/?action=view&current=donations001.jpg


That was supposed to say "Here's some smokes for the troops". I don't know what happened there. And you got all 15 cigars right?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry bro wanted to get the wording in, It was a full bundle of very nice cigars. Thanks


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Sorry bro wanted to get the wording in, It was a full bundle of very nice cigars. Thanks


Haha ok. Too bad the wording sucked though. Must have gotten cut off


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Suzza said:


> Haha ok. Too bad the wording sucked though. Must have gotten cut off


It's funny I saw troops. LOL So assuming is okay sometimes! :mrgreen:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bought some smokes from Joe Bazooka That is and he sent a bag for the troops.

Thanks Joe


----------



## Hoagiehoag (Mar 24, 2010)

Dave,

Hope this is ok, tried to PM you but I need more posts hehehehe...

I just sent you some smokes for the troops. They should get there soon.

William


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hoagiehoag said:


> Dave,
> 
> Hope this is ok, tried to PM you but I need more posts hehehehe...
> 
> ...


Thanks William!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Sean aka Kasper23


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

when is this care package going to be shipped out? me and jolyrogger want to put together some goodies for the troops. and when will the next one be so we can start to save up?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

kRaZe15 said:


> when is this care package going to be shipped out? me and jolyrogger want to put together some goodies for the troops. and when will the next one be so we can start to save up?


Hi
All the time it does not stop. Next boxes to go will be Monday, We average 1 to 3 boxes a week give or take.

It is and ongoing thing!!!

Thanks

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Re - the Raffles for the troops!!

Scott aka s_vivo won the guess a number contest and had this to say!!

*Redonate the prize to raffle number 1 as another bonus prize if it gets past 35 entries.*

Thanks Scott the drawing is this weeked for number one, well see.

Dave


----------



## SOTF-chaplain (Apr 2, 2010)

Smelvis et al,

This is the SOTF-chaplain getting in touch. My unit has been a benefactor of these wonderful gifts and we REALLy do appreciate them!

The previous shipments were sent to my predecessor and we have almost exhausted them all! We have a weekly "Smoker and A Movie" night each Sunday. We have about 10-20 come by any given night to smoke cigars around a big fire, and to top it all off- we watch a couple movies!

The guys and the chain of command appreciate this event and your gratitude. Please continue sending these wonderful gifts our way. The guys surely need an opportunity to "blow off some steam!" 

Cigars of all varieties are always appreciated, but many prefer the milder types. Not many cigar aficionados- yet! We could also use a nice, low maintenance humidor and cutters. The cutters often disappear, so I need to tie them down somehow. The humidor is a must to keep these great smokes at the proper tempurature- we have had a few dry & soggy cigars lately, and nobody should have to suffer that way!

Thanks again for your support,
SOTF-chaplain


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

SOTF-chaplain said:


> Smelvis et al,
> 
> This is the SOTF-chaplain getting in touch. My unit has been a benefactor of these wonderful gifts and we REALLy do appreciate them!
> 
> ...


Dave, 
I have a bunch of mild smokes I can send for these fellas. Give me a week or so and I'll pack them up for you. 
I love the feedback!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

SOTF-chaplain

Pm or email me at [email protected] your name and well get some more on the way, But we do send humi packs and gallon and quart baggies with every box as well as cutters. I was also told the PX is raided for tupperware pretty regular.

Nice to finally hear from you Thanks for your service and stay safe!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Raffle one drawing tonight all Entries stop at 7:00 pm tonight PST the final tally will be sent the our BOTL who will use a random number generator and shortly after I will announce the winner.

Still a little over five hours to get in. 

Thanks :bowdown:

Dave


----------



## Carpe Diem (May 21, 2006)

Hi Dave...

Per my PM`s to you, cigars will be shipped to you this coming Monday.

Thanks for your fine service in this effort!

:tu


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Carpe Diem said:


> Hi Dave...
> 
> Per my PM`s to you, cigars will be shipped to you this coming Monday.
> 
> ...


Thanks John!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks ? Sorry don't know who these are from!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks ? Sorry don't know who these are from!


----------



## Hoagiehoag (Mar 24, 2010)

Dave,

Did the cigars I sent arrive yet? 

DC#03070020000124545320

Thanks!

William


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hoagiehoag said:


> Dave,
> 
> Did the cigars I sent arrive yet?
> 
> ...


Hi William
Sorry I don't check dc numbers to many packages, I haven't received it yet? My PO is always a day behind so if it say's deivered I would get it the next day.

Thanks

Dave

If it was a package for the raffle It would only be posted there. I am only going to take one big picture for the raffle donations.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Dave, just recieved the box from you with the smokes and a note of thanks for supporting the troops. Waaaay too generous, my friend! I will enjoy the heck out of those cigars.


----------



## Hoagiehoag (Mar 24, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Hi William
> Sorry I don't check dc numbers to many packages, I haven't received it yet? My PO is always a day behind so if it say's deivered I would get it the next day.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Actually the USPS says that the notice to pick up has been left. And the package is sitting at the post office for you... And the package was just for the troops, not the raffle...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hoagiehoag said:


> Actually the USPS says that the notice to pick up has been left. And the package is sitting at the post office for you... And the package was just for the troops, not the raffle...


Okay cool that means that I will get it tomorrow I go twice a day they are always saying that and it just means they scanned it. no notice was left today last check around 3:30pm my time.

FYI I post picture here everyday after work for any that I got that day, I have never waited a day ever.

Thanks


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Okay cool that means that I will get it tomorrow I go twice a day they are always saying that and it just means they scanned it. no notice was left today last check around 3:30pm my time.
> 
> FYI I post picture here everyday after work for any that I got that day, I have never waited a day ever.
> 
> Thanks


Your dedication is absolutely incredible. I wonder what people think regarding the humidor? Could we all donate to get one from Ed?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Your dedication is absolutely incredible. I wonder what people think regarding the humidor? Could we all donate to get one from Ed?


_I appreciate the thought but the only one that would help me is very expensive and I would rather the troops get the donations Bro!

I am ordering another Pienza, Just have too need the room and no where for more coolers.

But thanks for the thought Bro! 
_


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> _I appreciate the thought but the only one that would help me is very expensive and I would rather the troops get the donations Bro!
> 
> I am ordering another Pienza, Just have too need the room and no where for more coolers.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I should have clarified. For the troops. 

(As much as you deserve a new humidor)


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

One Box today from Pat, Very nice Pat Thanks !!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From William aka Hoagiehoag the lost box appears and what a box it is. very nice William Thanks so much the Troops are gonna Love em Bro!!


----------



## Hoagiehoag (Mar 24, 2010)

Glad they arrived safe and sound!!!! I hope the troops like them!!! I will probably send some more in a little while, after school is done and I get the inventory done!

William


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hoagiehoag said:


> Glad they arrived safe and sound!!!! I hope the troops like them!!! I will probably send some more in a little while, after school is done and I get the inventory done!
> 
> William


Thanks William very generous Bro!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Dc#

0479 7634 5650 3310 7358


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi All
Finally some more out going.

Two to CPT Chaplin Luis A with pipes and such as requested.

One to Kevins brother LTC Brian brother who commands a couple hundred Special forces guys in south. Test one box more once we know he gets it.

One to LTC Bill who now commands 800+ in eastern Afgh another test box more once confirmed.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Glad to see more going out!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Glad to see more going out!


I know been feeling guilty but been hard to keep up lately. More soon I hope, finally got to send the pipe and baccy you sent Jeff :lock1:


----------



## SOTF-chaplain (Apr 2, 2010)

Smelvis,

I attached some pictures from last Sunday's smoker. Please share with your fellow bloggers. The size of the group expands and contrasts throughout the night, while we hang out, relax and enjoy some cigars over a 3-4 hour period.

Had a great time and love to host this event. Thanks again for all your support!

Luis G.
BN Chaplain


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Chaplin Luis 

Now here some from Arnie 

Thanks Arnie


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

That's a thing of beauty, Dave.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

dc's for above boxes

0309 0330 0001 3151 9798
0309 0330 0001 3151 9804
0309 0330 0001 3151 9811
0309 0330 0001 3151 9828


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From *Shane and cusanocigars.com & cuveecigars.com

Thanks Shane!!

*


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Wow. Just... WOW!

One good thing about the ongoing Middle East conflict -- it sure wiped away a lot of bad taste from Viet Nam (unless yer a foamin' lib, 'course...)


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Those tins are sumthin' else, Round here, what with the punitive taxes, those'd be darn prohibitive!

I wonder if bulk Lane Q1 would do the trick - high quality, reminiscent of grandad, but pleasing to all... can buy bulk by the pound, too...


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the pics Dave! It's always nice to be able to give faces to the people we send our thanks, prayers and cigars to.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks B
From Kingsport TN

Very nice, I love the band on the cigars and the saying on the letter!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Jeff
Sorry for the crappy picture camera problems!!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks John R

Dave


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL, I'm bout to have to bomb smelvis with a tripod if this keeps up!! 

(Just messin' wit' ya, bro!)


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Magnate said:


> LOL, I'm bout to have to bomb smelvis with a tripod if this keeps up!!
> 
> (Just messin' wit' ya, bro!)


What that was on purpose a new contest guess what they are.  If you do I expect top quality and a camera too. LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Jeff Common sense guy!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Since NO one wanted these in exchange for Raffle #1 entries Troops get em!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Since some of the money I spend for the troops was donated, I though it fair to show some of the harder to fine stuff.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't really tell by the picture, what exactly is that rubbermaid container full of?

And really, I'm kind of glad the troops are getting that Penzance, hopefully there are some pipe aficionados that will really appreciate it amongst them.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks we should be sending CSI: SVU over to your house! :biglaugh:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> I can't really tell by the picture, what exactly is that rubbermaid container full of?
> 
> And really, I'm kind of glad the troops are getting that Penzance, hopefully there are some pipe aficionados that will really appreciate it amongst them.


Lighters, sorry I have tremors in my hands sometimes and just can't do better.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

9101148008600750431226

You've been PayPoo'd.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Charlie aka thegoldenmackid #3

Thanks Charlie!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Charlie aka thegoldenmackid #3
> 
> Thanks Charlie!!


I think I'm at four, unless that was for a package just getting there?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I think I'm at four, unless that was for a package just getting there?


Yep that's four but you and I posted in the wrong thread, but you started it. :tease: :tease: :fish:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Yep that's four but you and I posted in the wrong thread, but you started it. :tease: :tease: :fish:


Just be thankful it gotten in this thread as opposed to any of the third one...

Thanks Dave.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Sam in TX a fne batch of smoke even an opus x 

Thanks Sam!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Gator-79

Thanks Robin!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

rlaliberty and some puff pipers donated $236.87 in cash to the troops!!

Thanks Ryan and Crew a very nice geture~:bounce:
Dave


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> rlaliberty and some puff pipers donated $236.87 in cash to the troops!!
> 
> Thanks Ryan and Crew a very nice geture~:bounce:
> Dave


I saw that thread where they discussed it. Nice work to all the Puff pipe guys. Excellant gesture!eace::rockon:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> I saw that thread where they discussed it. Nice work to all the Puff pipe guys. Excellant gesture!eace::rockon:


+100% on the above, great job guys!! :clap2: :usa2: :clap2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Outgoing 

To CPT Joe and his men and Women


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

0309 2880 0002 0225 6281
0309 2880 0002 0225 6274
0309 2880 0002 0225 6298
0309 2880 0002 0225 6304 :tease:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Just got a note from LTC Brian Petit the brother of Keven who we have sent a lot of boxes to, Anyway Brian commands a couple hundred special force guy's and are in the thick of it. Thought you would like to see it.

This is why we try to help!! :usa2:

Thanks

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Out going to LTC Brian Petit and his special forces Warriors. be safe Brothers!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Love to see that letter and some of my sticks going out. Thanks again Dave. You are incredible.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

To LTC Brian Petit and his special forces guy's!

0309 3220 0000 3192 6073
0309 3220 0000 3192 6080
0309 3220 0000 3192 6097
0309 3220 0000 3192 6103

:usa2:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't usually quote pictures, but if you didn't read this the first time, you get s 2nd chance.

Wow, huh?

Who knows, that could be a cigar that you, yourself, sent that will be with that soldier forever. Isn't that a really cool thing to imagine? 
:sad:

:usa:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Matt aka kinglish very nice!

thanks bro!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Raph very nice brother!

Thanks  sneaky :dance:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Tom!

Thanks bro!!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

smelvis said:


> From Raph very nice brother!
> 
> Thanks  sneaky :dance:


I am always happy to help a Brother and a sister out!! :smoke2:


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> From Matt aka kinglish very nice!
> 
> thanks bro!!


Glad you got it! Thank you for what you are doing!! Keep it up!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Jerry aka veteranvmb so very good and aged sticks!

Thanks Brother!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

smelvis said:


> From Tom!
> 
> Thanks bro!!


Glad they got to you safe and sound. I appreciate your support of our troops.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Thad :usa2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Ron aka Mr. Shuckins

500 5 finger baggies, Thanks Bud!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Mark S in Albany Oregon a whole bunch of seegars, 

Thanks Bro!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Nicholas P in Lawrenceville GA

Another big bunch of cigars!!

Thanks Bro!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Joseph O in Tucson AZ

Another bunch of cigars!!

Thanks Bro!!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

WOWOWOWZERS!! Nice fellas!!!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

smelvis said:


> From Nicholas P in Lawrenceville GA
> 
> Another big bunch of cigars!!
> 
> Thanks Bro!!


Dave,

Terry (ejgarnut) but two samplers off of me and donated them - 66 cigars. I filled the box with what ever I could, I think it came out to 34 more cigars.

That was this package, thanks for doing this.

Joe


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Joe and Terry
I am lost without our screen names. LOL so I figure if I post first names and towns people would come forward.

Thanks Guy's!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

50 for the Troops.

Thanks Al


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Mr Smitty

Thanks Josh!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Yan of Sultan Cigars.

Thanks Yan!!

Yan @ Sultan Cigar
http://www.sultan-cigar.com/


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

A bunch from bigslowrock d

Thanks Bro!!


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Just so I can send to the correct address, the PO box listed on the front page is the correct address for this?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

CopGTP said:


> Just so I can send to the correct address, the PO box listed on the front page is the correct address for this?


Hi Jason
Yes it is and Thanks!

PS
I sent 8 or so boxes before my vacation and am caught up so back to work again. Anyone who has friends or family in the desert deployed and wanted to send them cigars and stuff, Just pm me their APO addy, Rank and details and we'll take care of them!

Thanks Everyone

Dave


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

DC # 9405 5036 9930 0284 2753 22

Goin out monday AM


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

A couple to the Chaplin Jim Mitchem the two on the right!

Be safe guy's!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

DC #'s for above packages
0309 3220 0000 3196 5256
0309 3220 0000 3196 5249


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Chris aka Suzza


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Jason!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I was doing some rough math if anyone is interested and so far not counting Jerky, Candy, mags and such we have sent out around 6/7 thousand cigars since we started this journey!!

Thanks everyone this has been a great success and with what I have on hand we are good for quite awhile yet after the amazing results from the last raffle.

I am so proud to be here and know there are such generous and Patriotic people, It very much adds a great sense of joy and meaning to my otherwise boring life!!

Thanks Again You all!! 

Dave


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I was doing some rough math if anyone is interested and so far not counting Jerky, Candy, mags and such we have sent out around 6/7 thousand cigars since we started this journey!!
> 
> Thanks everyone this has been a great success and with what I have on hand we are good for quite awhile yet after the amazing results from the last raffle.
> 
> ...


Wow that is amazing considering that this whole thing started last nov/dec. Thank You, and great job to everyone!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks to Zitro Joe for adding five sticks to these sampers when purchased for the troops.

Kym aka Cigar Loco

Phil aka Fiddlegrin

Warren aka Tashaz

Thanks Guy's


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Awesome! one more box on the way.


smelvis said:


> Thanks to Zitro Joe for adding five sticks to these sampers when purchased for the troops.
> 
> Kym aka Cigar Loco
> 
> ...


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I was doing some rough math if anyone is interested and so far not counting Jerky, Candy, mags and such we have sent out around 6/7 thousand cigars since we started this journey!!
> 
> Thanks everyone this has been a great success and with what I have on hand we are good for quite awhile yet after the amazing results from the last raffle.
> 
> ...


 damn, that is so cool, and dave i know your pretty happy about that too, thanks for all this Dave and the guys who give


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

This is one of my favorite things about Puff. 

Thanks Dave!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

To Master Sargent Roger and mates, Enjoy and Stay Safe Brothers!!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

man, i just love this thread!

:dude:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Me to Terry BTW Chris supplied the mags, anyone else have maxims or any such you can spare please send them on over, shipping with the book rate is pretty cheap to. Oh also could use volume #1 of Playboy :nod: J/K

Thanks

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

DC numbers for above two packages to MSgt

0307 0020 0001 4688 2267

0307 0020 0001 4688 2274


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From and many Thanks to....

Zitro Joe

Stench

Saigon 68

anonomous


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

I have just become a subscriber to Maxim Dave, so they are all yours.

Let me get a couple under my belt and i'll throw a little care package you're way.

Edit! Hey bro let me know I can show you a free way to get maxim! LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Eric a huge sack of cigars.

Thanks Bro!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From anonymous a small humidor a few cigars a puck and Hygrometer!
Sent by Cheaphumidors, Sam is this from you? or who?

Whomever Thanks Bro!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

smelvis said:


> From Eric a huge sack of cigars.
> 
> Thanks Bro!!


It had been too long between donations. Glad they arrived safely.


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Me to Terry BTW Chris supplied the mags, anyone else have maxims or any such you can spare please send them on over, shipping with the book rate is pretty cheap to. Oh also could use volume #1 of Playboy :nod: J/K
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


Got a handfull of Rolling Stones I can bring over, and I'll try to get more and some Maxims too


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

That's from Bermac! He won our contest and wanted to contribute it to the troops and we were happy to oblige. Bermac is a good guy that wanted to send a little extra morale overseas.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

CheapHumidors said:


> That's from Bermac! He won our contest and wanted to contribute it to the troops and we were happy to oblige. Bermac is a good guy that wanted to send a little extra morale overseas.


Well cool
It is a good size to send to the troops, I thank the both of you very much!


----------



## Bermac (Feb 9, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Well cool
> It is a good size to send to the troops, I thank the both of you very much!


I hope it finds a good home. Thanks again Sam for putting on a great Contest!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bermac said:


> I hope it finds a good home. Thanks again Sam for putting on a great Contest!


It will brother they always love to get a real humidor, Mighty Generous of you to offer it to the troops,
Thanks a bunch and watch this thread and you will see it going out soon!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Another Fine Donation!!

Thanks Bill or bhuang61


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

Gentlemen, my name is GySgt Contreras and I have a few Marines out here that could use a good stog. I have Marines from all over the world stopping through Kuwait on their way to Afghan and coming back from Iraq. Nothing says "Mission Accomplished" more than a nice drag from a celebratory cigar. I was referred to you from another Marine, and he told me just ask and you shall receive... If at all possible, would like to have some of your donations make their way out to Kuwait in support of Marines and other troops passing through or unfortunatley stuck in the state of Kuwait. Thank you and Semper Fidelis!

The Gunny


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Gunny Contreras said:


> Gentlemen, my name is GySgt Contreras and I have a few Marines out here that could use a good stog. I have Marines from all over the world stopping through Kuwait on their way to Afghan and coming back from Iraq. Nothing says "Mission Accomplished" more than a nice drag from a celebratory cigar. I was referred to you from another Marine, and he told me just ask and you shall receive... If at all possible, would like to have some of your donations make their way out to Kuwait in support of Marines and other troops passing through or unfortunatley stuck in the state of Kuwait. Thank you and Semper Fidelis!
> 
> The Gunny


Hi Gunny
Please email me your info apo addy and anything you see as relevant and we get you taken care of brother, the more info the better!!
Thank You for your Service!

Dave  email [email protected]


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I bought a couple boxes from Mark/seegarfan and he sent a pile of sticks for the troops.

Thanks Mark and Thanks for the Chat the other night I enjoyed it brother!

Dave


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks smelvis!

In reply, we have about 35 Marines that run the day to day ops within Kuwait. Our primary mission is getting people to and from the fight, along with getting a bit dirty ourselves. I have found that since a few of us started sparkin up what we had, more and more Marines wanted to join us. Seeing some of the posts on this thread, I see there are some very nice sticks being sent out and a wide variety of brands and flavors. We would appreciate anything you send us. Some of the favorites around here have been Romeo y Julieta, Acid, 5 Vegas, Padron, CAO, Bahia and others. I will get others locked on with puff.com and get some pics posted when we get some cigars sent out. Thanks again, Semper Fidelis!

My mailing address is:

GySgt Contreras J.M.
MARCENT Kuwait
APO/AE
09366



smelvis said:


> Hi Gunny
> Please email me your info apo addy and anything you see as relevant and we get you taken care of brother, the more info the better!!
> Thank You for your Service!
> 
> Dave email


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Gunny Contreras said:


> Thanks smelvis!
> 
> In reply, we have about 35 Marines that run the day to day ops within Kuwait. Our primary mission is getting people to and from the fight, along with getting a bit dirty ourselves. I have found that since a few of us started sparkin up what we had, more and more Marines wanted to join us. Seeing some of the posts on this thread, I see there are some very nice sticks being sent out and a wide variety of brands and flavors. We would appreciate anything you send us. Some of the favorites around here have been Romeo y Julieta, Acid, 5 Vegas, Padron, CAO, Bahia and others. I will get others locked on with puff.com and get some pics posted when we get some cigars sent out. Thanks again, Semper Fidelis!
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying Gunny
Sorry for the hassle but one of my vetting methods is to receive this info by email, if that is possible I appreciate it.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I will have a package in the mail to you tomorrow


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks a bunch Bunker!

Semper Fi,
The Gunny



Bunker said:


> I will have a package in the mail to you tomorrow


----------



## Carpe Diem (May 21, 2006)

smelvis said:


> Thanks for replying Gunny
> Sorry for the hassle but one of my vetting methods is to receive this info by email, if that is possible I appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Hi Dave...

I`ve got more cigars that are ready to go to the troops.

I`m interested in learning your post-vetting thoughts on Gunny`s request, though, for I trust your advice on matters like this.

And Gunny, no disrespect meant. It`s just that Dave is "Our Man" in this troop-support process. Best wishes to you and your fellow warriors!

 :usa2:


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

No problem Sir. I just got the chance to e-mail Dave on his e-mail address provided. I'm new to this whole thing and want to make sure I'm doing the right thing. I do appreciate the outpour of support from puff members. It is a great feeling to know that we are not forgotten. Thank you for your reply!

Semper Fi,

Gunny Contreras



Carpe Diem said:


> Hi Dave...
> 
> I`ve got more cigars that are ready to go to the troops.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carpe Diem (May 21, 2006)

We thank YOU, Gunny!

And fear not...you`re doing everything totally correctly here at Puff.


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for the response. Just as an FYI, I just joined the Puff Forum group on Facebook. If you have a Facebook account, go on and become a part of the group. Just another way for people to get more info out there.

Semper Fi,

Gunnny Contreras

ainkiller:



Carpe Diem said:


> We thank YOU, Gunny!
> 
> And fear not...you`re doing everything totally correctly here at Puff.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bunker said:


> I will have a package in the mail to you tomorrow


Thanks Bro
Does this mean I can cross Gunny off the list and move on to the other 25 or so address's?

Thanks LMK

Dave


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry, I tried to pm but I do not have enough posts yet.

I will send a package to the address Gunny posted, I thought that might be simpler the sending them from MA-WA first.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bunker said:


> Sorry, I tried to pm but I do not have enough posts yet.
> 
> I will send a package to the address Gunny posted, I thought that might be simpler the sending them from MA-WA first.


Heres my email so we don't duplicate items, if you are just sending cigars no sense because they can always use more of them. [email protected]om

Thanks for helping!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

To Gunny Contreras
Be Safe Brother!!!


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow! You guys are freakin awesome!! :whoo:
Thanks so much : smelvis, Bunker, Carpe Diem and others for your support on this. Anything needed from the Middle East other than confiscated AKs and gold bullion please let me know... Haha! Thanks again gentlemen, for the best care package ever. You guys rock! :dude:

Semper Fidelis,

Gunny Contreras



smelvis said:


> To Gunny Contreras
> Be Safe Brother!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

DC #'s for above two boxes
0309 3220 0000 3194 9737
0309 3220 0000 3194 9720


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

0309 3220 0000 3194 9737\
0309 3220 0000 3194 9720


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

good stuff.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Gunny Contreras said:


> Wow! You guys are freakin awesome!! :whoo:
> Thanks so much : smelvis, Bunker, Carpe Diem and others for your support on this. Anything needed from the Middle East other than confiscated AKs and gold bullion please let me know... Haha! Thanks again gentlemen, for the best care package ever. You guys rock! :dude:
> 
> Semper Fidelis,
> ...


Let us know when you get the Gunny and post some photos if ya can if not email them to me and I will.

Be Safe and Give our best to your Men and Women!

The Puff Team!


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

smelvis, I may have to send the pics to you. For some reason it doesn't allow me to post some on the "troop pics" thread. I'll let you know as soon as I get them. Thanks!

Semper Fi,
Gunny Contreras



smelvis said:


> Let us know when you get the Gunny and post some photos if ya can if not email them to me and I will.
> 
> Be Safe and Give our best to your Men and Women!
> 
> The Puff Team!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Gunny Contreras said:


> smelvis, I may have to send the pics to you. For some reason it doesn't allow me to post some on the "troop pics" thread. I'll let you know as soon as I get them. Thanks!
> 
> Semper Fi,
> Gunny Contreras


There are many of us that support the troops, from many different countries & forces. Be well mate and if you see an Aussie Trooper slap him & let him know there are people thinking on him too. :wink:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Gunny Contreras said:


> smelvis, I may have to send the pics to you. For some reason it doesn't allow me to post some on the "troop pics" thread. I'll let you know as soon as I get them. Thanks!
> 
> Semper Fi,
> Gunny Contreras


 Gods speed my friend and thanks


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

Tashaz,

I've had the great opportunity to hang out with a few Aussies and some Kiwies for that matter, when I was in Aghanistan. Great group of guys! I do believe support for your troops doesn't end with whatever nation you're from. We are all in that same boat, fighting the same fight when we are all deployed together. Take care, and keep the posts coming! Cheers, mate!

Semper Fidelis,

Gunny Contreras



Tashaz said:


> There are many of us that support the troops, from many different countries & forces. Be well mate and if you see an Aussie Trooper slap him & let him know there are people thinking on him too. :wink:


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Jesse! Keep the posts coming!

Semper Fi,

Gunny Contreras



jessejava187 said:


> Gods speed my friend and thanks


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Gunny Contreras said:


> Tashaz,
> 
> I do believe support for your troops doesn't end with whatever nation you're from. We are all in that same boat, fighting the same fight when we are all deployed together.


 I could not agree more! Stay safe!:yo:


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Dave, all is well in Afghanistan. Is there anyway I can get some water pillows?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> Dave, all is well in Afghanistan. Is there anyway I can get some water pillows?


Sure Joe PM or Email me your apo, Is that all you need Joe?


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

Dave, just received one of the packages you sent us! I really appreciate you guys putting so much thought in this package and the smokes are awesome! I took some pics, but I'm gonna have to send them to your e-mail to post on the troops pics since it doesn't allow me. It's kinda hard to take some really good pics where I am... secured area you know. I am going to gather the rest of the Marines for a photo op tomorrow. You have made this small group of Marines very happy and extremely grateful for your support!

Semper Fidelis,
Gunny Contreras


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Gunny Contreras said:


> Dave, just received one of the packages you sent us! I really appreciate you guys putting so much thought in this package and the smokes are awesome! I took some pics, but I'm gonna have to send them to your e-mail to post on the troops pics since it doesn't allow me. It's kinda hard to take some really good pics where I am... secured area you know. I am going to gather the rest of the Marines for a photo op tomorrow. You have made this small group of Marines very happy and extremely grateful for your support!
> 
> Semper Fidelis,
> Gunny Contreras


Thank You for the Letter and your Service Gunny!

There should be another box any day as two were mailed at the same time, The Photos would be very cool and I don't mind posting them at all.

You all stay safe please and hope to hear from you soon.

Dave :usa2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

For Zitro Joe and his troops! I would have done more but my back wouldn't let me, maybe a couple more in a few days?


----------



## Beanz-n-Bullets (Aug 7, 2010)

If someone would like to support or donate Cigars to my detachment, I know it will be appreciated by many. Please respond to this and I will get you the info. Thanks for the Support

SFC Vincent Browning
TPDD NCOIC
Afghanistan


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Beanz-n-Bullets said:


> If someone would like to support or donate Cigars to my detachment, I know it will be appreciated by many. Please respond to this and I will get you the info. Thanks for the Support
> 
> SFC Vincent Browning
> TPDD NCOIC
> Afghanistan


Hi Vince
I responded to your other post, email me all the info you can, the more the better!! To [email protected] and we'll figure it out.

Thanks for your service and Stay safe!!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Scott aka guitar7272

Built us this Beauty for on site events, Thanks Bro!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

A Post Card from Some of our finest Special Forces!!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Dave:
I know you're busy with the golf tourney. 
Do you know when you are going to send out another box to the troops, aside from the tourney? I'd like to send some out, but it won't be till the first of the month. 

George


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

grumpy1328 said:


> Dave:
> I know you're busy with the golf tourney.
> Do you know when you are going to send out another box to the troops, aside from the tourney? I'd like to send some out, but it won't be till the first of the month.
> 
> George


Just almost every week George, Missed yesterday and the whole week before with pneumonia, We try to average once a week, times two boxes if we get behind much I ask Jesse and Sean to come over and help box. But I think since November of last year we are pretty close to this goal.

Right now we have more address's than time to send to so I hate to say it but some of the guy's are gonna have to wait. I think the word is out we get more requests now than usual.

Does That Help answer Bro?


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Just almost every week George, Missed yesterday and the whole week before with pneumonia, We try to average once a week, times two boxes if we get behind much I ask Jesse and Sean to come over and help box. But I think since November of last year we are pretty close to this goal.
> 
> Right now we have more address's than time to send to so I hate to say it but some of the guy's are gonna have to wait. I think the word is out we get more requests now than usual.
> 
> Does That Help answer Bro?


Hope you're feeling better. I'll send some out as soon as I can.

George


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Just almost every week George, Missed yesterday and the whole week before with pneumonia, We try to average once a week, times two boxes if we get behind much I ask Jesse and Sean to come over and help box. But I think since November of last year we are pretty close to this goal.
> 
> Right now we have more address's than time to send to so I hate to say it but some of the guy's are gonna have to wait. I think the word is out we get more requests now than usual.
> 
> Does That Help answer Bro?


 How bout after the herf we put some sttick in 5 fingers and get ready for the golf tourny, Im sure sean is down


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Not begging we are doing just fine from our last raffle but if anyone is looking to spend a $20 spot some of these lighters shipped free to me is what is costing me the most now, of course that's because we stocked up on everything else, Ok and maxin and other mens magazines.

Anyway these are very decent $2.00 lighters if ya buy 10 or so make sure you click bulkrate shipping it seriously reduces the cost per lighter. I send 8 to 10 per shipment.

Thanks not an emergency so if ya can't afford it no worries, and Thanks to all!

Dave link to the lighter I like best below.

DealExtreme: $2.69 Compact 1300-C Butane Jet Lighter


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

Dave,

I know we greatly appreciate you sending us our packages and at the same time would like to give back... I would like to help out with the lighter thing, so should I have them shipped to your address?

Semper Fidelis,
Gunny Contreras



smelvis said:


> Not begging we are doing just fine from our last raffle but if anyone is looking to spend a $20 spot some of these lighters shipped free to me is what is costing me the most now, of course that's because we stocked up on everything else, Ok and maxin and other mens magazines.
> 
> Anyway these are very decent $2.00 lighters if ya buy 10 or so make sure you click bulkrate shipping it seriously reduces the cost per lighter. I send 8 to 10 per shipment.
> 
> ...


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Dave we returned from a mission last night and there was a package from you...just waiting for us! 

Thanks so much! I passed some smokes out to the crew that came back with us and I handing some out at our camp. 

Cigar, lighters and cutters and pillow to keep them in good condition. Life is a good we can have out here for now. 

I wish we could take pics but cameras arent allowed at our camp for security reasons. We are trying to find a way to get a pic though.

Thanks!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Not begging we are doing just fine from our last raffle but if anyone is looking to spend a $20 spot some of these lighters shipped free to me is what is costing me the most now, of course that's because we stocked up on everything else, Ok and maxin and other mens magazines.
> 
> Anyway these are very decent $2.00 lighters if ya buy 10 or so make sure you click bulkrate shipping it seriously reduces the cost per lighter. I send 8 to 10 per shipment.
> 
> ...


THESE LIGHTER ARE MONEY$$!

I have had one for 9 years and has had every type of fluid abuse possible. Still lights first try everytime.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Gunny Contreras said:


> Dave,
> 
> I know we greatly appreciate you sending us our packages and at the same time would like to give back... I would like to help out with the lighter thing, so should I have them shipped to your address?
> 
> ...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Gary aka Hermit

He decided to clean out his humidor and sent a few sticks, LOL Look at that stack and some good ones too!! 

Gary Kind Sir Thanks a bunch this will go a long way Brother!

Dave :usa2:


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

This is really a wonderful idea. I'm going to start putting a few aside so I can hopefully send a small package eventually for yah.

I'm just curious, do you have an estimate on how many sticks you've sent over or are going to be sending over?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

So far somewhere between 6000 and 7000 give or take and an equal amount of cutters goddies lighters ect...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry no pictures for awhile til I get a new computer, 

Anyway Thanks to Eric aka piperdown for a nice 20 od pack of great sticks.

Thanks Bro!

also

Thanks Warren and Tash for a sneak buy dropship from Thomas of another great sampler,

Thanks Guy's


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Howdy
Hey I kinda ruined my laptop and while I have some of your APO address's on email, I had most on my dead laptop and it will take some time to get it out,

Those that emailed recently lucked out as they are the only address's I have avaliabe now to ship to!

So please anyone we are shipping to pm or email me your name, info and APO again Please! [email protected]

sorry for the hasle

Dave


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Sorry no pictures for awhile til I get a new computer,
> 
> Anyway Thanks to Eric aka piperdown for a nice 20 od pack of great sticks.
> 
> ...


My pleasure. Work with quite a few retired and non-active duties military personnel. Stand up people doing a hard, exhausting and demanding job.
We appreciate the initiative Dave.


----------



## bigd618 (Dec 10, 2009)

Dave - if you still have the laptop you take take out the hard drive and put it in a working machine to get all your data back. If you're not that tech savvy I'm sure someone on here can help.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bigd618 said:


> Dave - if you still have the laptop you take take out the hard drive and put it in a working machine to get all your data back. If you're not that tech savvy I'm sure someone on here can help.


Yep got it covered, my tech guy is coming down in a week or so,

thanks


----------



## wlay1980 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dave, 
my friend Pat(phager) told me about your little program. I served in Baghdad, Iraq 2004-2005 with the National Guard. When I was there I had the chance to smoke my first Cuban at least I think it was a Cuban, it could have been a fake. It was dry and harsh, so I can tell you that as a former soldier a good quality cigar would be so nice compared to the dry cracked ones we had access to. Please keep up the good work, the troops need all the support they can get.

thank you from me and all those abroad.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been in touch With Gunny aka Juan who we send to you guy's know him, Anyway he sent a note and a load of very cool stuff for me today, I wish I could post pictures but until I get the comouter moved or buy another laptop no pics.

Thanks Gunny very Cool of You!

Stay Stay Safe!!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

wlay1980 said:


> Dave,
> my friend Pat(phager) told me about your little program. I served in Baghdad, Iraq 2004-2005 with the National Guard. When I was there I had the chance to smoke my first Cuban at least I think it was a Cuban, it could have been a fake. It was dry and harsh, so I can tell you that as a former soldier a good quality cigar would be so nice compared to the dry cracked ones we had access to. Please keep up the good work, the troops need all the support they can get.
> 
> thank you from me and all those abroad.


Thanks you Stay Safe brother and Thank You For Yor Service!!


----------



## ChappyJack (Aug 21, 2010)

ALCON,

Started a cigar ministry in Kabul, Afghanistan - the New Kabul Cigar Czars. Any offerings gladly distributed to Soldiers, Sailors, Airmen and Marines


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ChappyJack said:


> ALCON,
> 
> Started a cigar ministry in Kabul, Afghanistan - the New Kabul Cigar Czars. Any offerings gladly distributed to Soldiers, Sailors, Airmen and Marines


Posted on your profile!


----------



## ChappyJack (Aug 21, 2010)

> Posted on your profile!


 Thanks, tried emailing u, got returned error message. Will try again.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ChappyJack said:


> Thanks, tried emailing u, got returned error message. Will try again.


Maybe I typed it wrong it's [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Got it Thanks!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Package was address'ed to Suzanne H

Please identify yourself!

Thanks for the lighters Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Outgoing Ten Boxes Sean and Jesse came over and we got busy! past caught up actually ahead for once. LOL

5 to Chappy with 3 for his Women Warriors
2 to CPT Vincent
1 to Gunny
1 to CPT Jim
1 to anon LOL

Thanks a bunch to Sean and Jesse RG guy's they earned it.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Great work Jesse & Sean!!!! :first: ..... oh...... and you Uncle Dave. :third::cheeky:ound: LMAO.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Great work Jesse & Sean!!!! :first: ..... oh...... and you Uncle Dave. :third::cheeky:ound: LMAO.


Yeah a load off my feeble mind now I can relax, Making our Troops happy is a good thing guy's. Now next I can work on the other work load Uncle W oke:arren


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks good! Great work guys. I wish I was close enough to help out.


----------



## ChappyJack (Aug 21, 2010)

Dave, U DA MAN...the lady warriors will enjoy!!! :whoo:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ChappyJack said:


> Dave, U DA MAN...the lady warriors will enjoy!!! :whoo:


Enjoy and tell em we Love em Chappy, also not as many cigars as should be, loaded weird lots of goodies though and more cigar heavy boxes to follow. And a humidor or two!

Just needed to get stock to you guy's fast.


----------



## ChappyJack (Aug 21, 2010)

Sorry...Sean and Jesse...U de MEN, too. Seriously, thanks fellas for the support...folks here in Kabus will be singing your praises. Promise to send pictures of Troops enjoying your kind and generous ministrations.


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Sean Jesse and Dave...you guys are awesome! Great work!!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

grumpy1328 said:


> Sean Jesse and Dave...you guys are awesome! Great work!!


 You know its hard out here for a Pimp

No really, had a good time and got to spend some time with my good buddy elvis


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Great work Guys!!!!! :thumb:

Thanks so much!!!!!!!!!!!






.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

The time and effort is well appreciated and I love what Im seeing here!!!!! Are you still accepting cigars for the troops????? I would love to get involved and send some gars to the troops!!!!


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah elvis is my dude, also it was cool to send out some of the rolling stones my dad saved up for me. I hope someone over there likes Jay-Z LOL



jessejava187 said:


> You know its hard out here for a Pimp
> 
> No really, had a good time and got to spend some time with my good buddy elvis


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> The time and effort is well appreciated and I love what Im seeing here!!!!! Are you still accepting cigars for the troops????? I would love to get involved and send some gars to the troops!!!!


Yes we are we have been going since last November and no plans on stopping!

Thanks


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow Dave... I just read that we have a box coming to the Marines. You guys are awesome! It's great to hear that others are enjoying some of the packages you are sending out as well. I just can't thank you guys enough for taking care of us like this. The outpour of people wanting to help out and send stuff is great as well. You guys totally rock! 

Semper Fidelis... you guys remain, Always Faithful to your men and women in uniform. Thanks so much!

Juan Contreras, GySgt, USMC


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

DC number for above load. 

0307 0020 0001 4687 6716
0307 0020 0001 4687 6761
0307 0020 0001 4687 6679
0307 0020 0001 4687 6693
0307 0020 0001 4687 6709
0307 0020 0001 4687 6686
0307 0020 0001 4687 6747
0307 0020 0001 4687 6754
0307 0020 0001 4687 6730
0307 0020 0001 4687 6723


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Dave - You're the man! Outstanding. :dude:

Jesse and Sean too!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Gunny Contreras said:


> Wow Dave... I just read that we have a box coming to the Marines. You guys are awesome! It's great to hear that others are enjoying some of the packages you are sending out as well. I just can't thank you guys enough for taking care of us like this. The outpour of people wanting to help out and send stuff is great as well. You guys totally rock!
> 
> Semper Fidelis... you guys remain, Always Faithful to your men and women in uniform. Thanks so much!
> 
> Juan Contreras, GySgt, USMC


More to follow just didn't wan't you to run out and needed to take care of these first runs first. Also have a special little package for you Brother Gunny LOL

Thanks Harley
Sean and Jesse caught me up, whew now I can take a short breath and then move forward again.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Finshed filling late last night, early this morning around 150 five finger baggies, maybe another 100 baggies worth of cigars to fill. officially not full of cigars since mailing out ten boxes, Lets see how many more come in the last 40% of the mass bombing for the troops go.

My guess is a month and an half to two months worth of cigars left.

Just an FYI

Dave


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

Cool Dave! I'll let you know when it arrives... Stay motivated gentlemen, Ooh-Rah!

Semper Fidelis,

Gunny Contreras



smelvis said:


> More to follow just didn't wan't you to run out and needed to take care of these first runs first. Also have a special little package for you Brother Gunny LOL
> 
> Thanks Harley
> Sean and Jesse caught me up, whew now I can take a short breath and then move forward again.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks John M drop shipped fromHK to me.

Thanks Bro!


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello Dave,

Have some crazy news! I heard of a former Marine, Matt Booth, that owns his own label with Camacho Cigars, Room 101 Cigars. A friend of mine sent me some of his cigars and we really enjoyed them, so he (Matt) had a shipment of them sent to us. I mean he really hooked us up, over 300 Room 101 Camachos so there shouldn't be a need for another shipment for a while. I am planning on sending the majority of these to a SgtMaj out in Afghan to distribute them to the troops as well. The other news is that I finally received orders to be departing here in October... after a year, so I have to get another POC for you out here to carry on the torch. 
From here I go back to Okinawa, but unfortunately I continue being away from my family back in California. I'm sure I'll be in contact with you from out there, but for now I just wanted to let you know the scoop. I'll send you some more pics when I get them. Thanks Dave! You guys are awesome!!! :usa:

Semper Fidelis,

Gunny Contreras



Gunny Contreras said:


> Cool Dave! I'll let you know when it arrives... Stay motivated gentlemen, Ooh-Rah!
> 
> Semper Fidelis,
> 
> Gunny Contreras


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Gunny Contreras said:


> Hello Dave,
> 
> Have some crazy news! I heard of a former Marine, Matt Booth, that owns his own label with Camacho Cigars, Room 101 Cigars. A friend of mine sent me some of his cigars and we really enjoyed them, so he (Matt) had a shipment of them sent to us. I mean he really hooked us up, over 300 Room 101 Camachos so there shouldn't be a need for another shipment for a while. I am planning on sending the majority of these to a SgtMaj out in Afghan to distribute them to the troops as well. The other news is that I finally received orders to be departing here in October... after a year, so I have to get another POC for you out here to carry on the torch.
> From here I go back to Okinawa, but unfortunately I continue being away from my family back in California. I'm sure I'll be in contact with you from out there, but for now I just wanted to let you know the scoop. I'll send you some more pics when I get them. Thanks Dave! You guys are awesome!!! :usa:
> ...


Great News Gunny, Been a pleasure meeting and dealing with you, Sucks you don't get family time though!!

Keep us in the loop and God Bell You Brother!!


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm sure i'll be in contact with you Dave! Still have a bit of time out here though so I don't want to lose focus... haha!

Semper Fi Dave!

Gunny C



smelvis said:


> Great News Gunny, Been a pleasure meeting and dealing with you, Sucks you don't get family time though!!
> 
> Keep us in the loop and God Bell You Brother!!


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Thanks John M drop shipped fromHK to me.
> 
> Thanks Bro!


Sweet...glad they made it okay!


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

Gunny Contreras said:


> I'm sure i'll be in contact with you Dave! Still have a bit of time out here though so I don't want to lose focus... haha!
> 
> Semper Fi Dave!
> 
> Gunny C


Stay safe Gunny! I hope you are reunited with your family soon. All the best to you and the rest of Uncle Sam's Misguided Children!


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

Ooh-Rah! Thanks Mr Bill! You guys at Puff have made all the difference in the world throughout the last few months of this deployment.

Semper Fidelis,

Gunny Contreras



bhuang61 said:


> Stay safe Gunny! I hope you are reunited with your family soon. All the best to you and the rest of Uncle Sam's Misguided Children!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Gunny Contreras said:


> Ooh-Rah! Thanks Mr Bill! You guys at Puff have made all the difference in the world throughout the last few months of this deployment.
> 
> Semper Fidelis,
> 
> Gunny Contreras


Gunny 
We deal with some pretty cool guy's but I have to admit it has been a pleasure talking with you, many are so busy they don't have time to post here and it's very cool when you guy's do.

Stay Safe and talk soon brother!


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Keep your head down dave!!! Incoming strike!!!!


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

Dave,

Thanks for another awesome package! It arrived just in time. I was putting another package together of other cigars we received, to send to some Devil Dogs out at Camp Leatherneck, Afghan. I was able to include some of the goodies you sent here. I also attended a gathering with the Marine Security Guards at the Embassy tonight and was able to smoke some nice stogs with them as well. They say thanks, again for your support. Maybe we should send the Puff Platoon out to the fight... you guys are winning the hearts and minds of US Servicemembers all over the world! Haha! Well, another great display of appreciation from these great people at Puff. Thanks Dave, you guys are amazing!!:rockon:

Semper Fidelis,

Gunny Contreras



smelvis said:


> Great News Gunny, Been a pleasure meeting and dealing with you, Sucks you don't get family time though!!
> 
> Keep us in the loop and God Bell You Brother!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Well Guuny
That's great news, I don't know about the rest of the Puff Platoon is? my body is busted up but my aim and trigger finger still is pretty good. But if the day come ya need us we be in big trouble.


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah, I guess we should both continue what we're doing... Haha!



smelvis said:


> Well Guuny
> That's great news, I don't know about the rest of the Puff Platoon is? my body is busted up but my aim and trigger finger still is pretty good. But if the day come ya need us we be in big trouble.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Gunny Contreras said:


> Yeah, I guess we should both continue what we're doing... Haha!


Yep unless I get my own personal medic and maybe a harley with a sidecar I guess your right

Don't forget to introduce your replacement if you can brother! hopefully he will be a cigar smoker?

Dave


----------



## ChappyJack (Aug 21, 2010)

Dave,

Just got back from a sad occasion, the memorial ceremony of the first chaplain killed in action in 40 years, CH (CPT) Dale Goetz. The troops who remembered their chaplain and the others killed in the blast were outstanding. So after traveling for about 40 hours for the ceremony, I got back yesterday...and when mail call came, I got you're awesome cigar bombing! Wow, O Wow. The Lady boxes were swarmed, and I took a box full of stogies to the smoke pit! The Troops were overwhelmed - cutters, lighters and smokes, O My! We got some pictures and we will send them out as soon as they are sent to me. I'm encouraging each to email you all as well. You guys ROCK. So Dave and friends, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS. :target:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ChappyJack said:


> Dave,
> 
> Just got back from a sad occasion, the memorial ceremony of the first chaplain killed in action in 40 years, CH (CPT) Dale Goetz. The troops who remembered their chaplain and the others killed in the blast were outstanding. So after traveling for about 40 hours for the ceremony, I got back yesterday...and when mail call came, I got you're awesome cigar bombing! Wow, O Wow. The Lady boxes were swarmed, and I took a box full of stogies to the smoke pit! The Troops were overwhelmed - cutters, lighters and smokes, O My! We got some pictures and we will send them out as soon as they are sent to me. I'm encouraging each to email you all as well. You guys ROCK. So Dave and friends, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS. :target:


Jack 
I am so sorry brother CH (CPT) Dale Goetz will be in my prayers and so will His Family, you and all he has touched helped and ministered giving the ultimate sacrifice for us all. He is with God Now!!!

I do not have the words. I am so so sorry my Friend!! I am sorry I overlooked that others were also KIA they will also be in my prayers!!!

Dave


----------



## ChappyJack (Aug 21, 2010)

Very, kind, as always. Dale was a fine chaplain, good man, great husband and father. We miss him sorely, keeping his family, friends and battalion in our prayers always. But, like Dale, I have faith in One infinitely greater than what this world can throw at us. As we grieve, we will also serve well, that God may be glorified. Pro Deo Et Patria


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Well said Jack
This is why we try to do what little we can, we can never do enough. I am not ashamed to be teary eyed as we type. We Love you guy's never forget that!!

Dave


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I am one of the "Others" Jack & I support troops all over the world through Dave. My heartfelt thanks for what you guys do to make our world a better place & please give my condolances to the families left behind. A sad day that to me was made a little brighter by knowing I helped you guys get through it. Be well mate, strive to be happy.:hail:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Thoughts go out to the family. I lost a friend in Afghanistan a couple of years ago,the family is still trying to get back to normal. Thanks to you Gunny and chappy for what you do and to all the others as well.


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

Jeff,

Thanks for your support, warm thoughts, and never forgetting about the men and women that have chosen to serve their country. God bless!

Semper Fi,
Gunny Contreras



jeepthing said:


> Thoughts go out to the family. I lost a friend in Afghanistan a couple of years ago,the family is still trying to get back to normal. Thanks to you Gunny and chappy for what you do and to all the others as well.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Gunny Contreras said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Thanks for your support, warm thoughts, and never forgetting about the men and women that have chosen to serve their country. God bless!
> 
> ...


Anytime. Thank you


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Dave I was wondering what are your plans now that the war is over? Are you still gonna sent stuff out there?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

louistogie said:


> Dave I was wondering what are your plans now that the war is over? Are you still gonna sent stuff out there?


Hi Louis

I don't think the war is over Bro. Still I think 50,000 in Irac unless the article was wrong then there is always going to be Troops deployed.

Short answer is Yes there will always be places where Soldiers need cigars and our support. If you guy's need to quit I understand and am willing to continue on my own.

Hope that answers you. if not ask..

Thanks

Dave


----------



## ChappyJack (Aug 21, 2010)

ALCON,

Things have tipped, and Afghanistan has more than 98K soldiers, and more than that of DOD Civilians and Contractors. Not quite over yet. Chaps


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ChappyJack said:


> ALCON,
> 
> Things have tipped, and Afghanistan has more than 98K soldiers, and more than that of DOD Civilians and Contractors. Not quite over yet. Chaps


Thanks I knew it was high but had no clue, their is also embassies and hot spots, barren posts ect.


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

Gents,

The war is definitely not over in Afghanistan or in Iraq for that matter. As for the Marines, not many left in Iraq, most are in Afghanistan.

Gunny C



smelvis said:


> Hi Louis
> 
> I don't think the war is over Bro. Still I think 50,000 in Irac unless the article was wrong then there is always going to be Troops deployed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I dont give a crap where the soldiers of the world are based, they still deserve my support & will get it through Dave's fine work. :amen::hug:


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I dont give a crap where the soldiers of the world are based, they still deserve my support & will get it through Dave's fine work. :amen::hug:


+1 (Could not have said it any better)


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> I dont give a crap where the soldiers of the world are based, they still deserve my support & will get it through Dave's fine work. :amen::hug:


Agreed


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Yup, gotta keep this up. There are many thousands who are stationed all over the world, who may not be in a combat situtation, but still need and deserve our support.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

smelvis said:


> Hi Louis
> 
> I don't think the war is over Bro. Still I think 50,000 in Irac unless the article was wrong then there is always going to be Troops deployed.
> 
> ...


I just heard the war was over so I wasn't sure if people were still going to be down there for much longer. And I in no way meant to stop helping our troops. I just thought they were pulling out for good.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I dont give a crap where the soldiers of the world are based, they still deserve my support & will get it through Dave's fine work. :amen::hug:


 No matter what service,where they are, or what they do they need our support, how can I get involved??:usa2:


----------



## Carpe Diem (May 21, 2006)

Hi Dave...

PM has been sent to you. I`m shipping another box of cigars for the troops to you tomorrow.

Thank you again for letting us participate in this worthy venture.

:usa2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Guy's 
It is and always has been a pleasure doing this Troop stuff WITH you al. 

Dave


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

You guys are awesome, man. Great bunch of Americans!!!

Semper Fi



smelvis said:


> Thanks Guy's
> It is and always has been a pleasure doing this Troop stuff WITH you al.
> 
> Dave


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Troop Cigar Contest ... sign up!!! 

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/275677-cigars-troops-contest.html


----------



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

Sadly the war zone and hot spots around the globe will continually keep our troops in harms way. It's a constant in the world we live in today.

My nephew has done two tours in Iraq and about to ship off to Afghanistan. I'm down with supporting the cigars for our troops!

Mucho thanks to Dave for coordinating this herculean effort. :beerchug:


----------



## Rasor (Jul 29, 2010)

Dear Mr. Smelvis,

I was given a humidor and several cigars for fathers day this year. I don't think they are the best quality cigars, but they are yours if you like. I have seven left and the humidor is still in tip top condition.

I know you said in your original posting that you only wanted cigars and cigar related items, but 7 cigars and a humidor won't go very far. My wife however, can knit the socks off of anyone alive and I make a cookie that will bring tears to your eyes. We want to help, but we are on a fixed income and just can't afford to send the types of items you requested (other than what I previously posted). We would be more than happy to send anything that might help them stay warm at night and cure the sweet tooth cravings.

If you would like to private message me, I would be more than happy to follow any/all rules you might have... I know where to check for private messages, just not how to send them yet.

OH and also! I was just reminded that we have LOTS of books! tons and tons! and more hunting and fishing magazines than you can shake a stick at. Would you be interested in those?

We will be waiting to hear from you very soon

Your friend

B. Rasor


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rasor said:


> Dear Mr. Smelvis,
> 
> I was given a humidor and several cigars for fathers day this year. I don't think they are the best quality cigars, but they are yours if you like. I have seven left and the humidor is still in tip top condition.
> 
> ...


Hi
The humidors and cigars are great bro and we always need magazines and such. Not sure about baked goods never did that sometimes it takes awhile to get to them so I doubt that would work.

Thank You B and thanks your wife for us as well Please!

Dave


----------



## ChappyJack (Aug 21, 2010)

Dave and gang...just handed out 25 sticks to some very appreciative Soldiers and Civilians on THURS night smoke. You guys are the best. More Pictures to follow. Chaps :wave:



smelvis said:


> Thanks Guy's
> It is and always has been a pleasure doing this Troop stuff WITH you al.
> 
> Dave


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Glad Puff et all could make your life a little easier.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ChappyJack said:


> Dave and gang...just handed out 25 sticks to some very appreciative Soldiers and Civilians on THURS night smoke. You guys are the best. More Pictures to follow. Chaps :wave:


Hows your stock holding up, the last load was loaded heavy for the women troops?


----------



## ChappyJack (Aug 21, 2010)

Whew! Just back from chapel and preaching...full house (and bunch of cigar smokers!). We're doing well...have about 1/2 of shipment left, which we'll push hard this week. Don't go on R&R for a bit, so will try to push down box before I leave. Thanks. Chaps.


smelvis said:


> Hows your stock holding up, the last load was loaded heavy for the women troops?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ChappyJack said:


> Whew! Just back from chapel and preaching...full house (and bunch of cigar smokers!). We're doing well...have about 1/2 of shipment left, which we'll push hard this week. Don't go on R&R for a bit, so will try to push down box before I leave. Thanks. Chaps.


Hi Jack
You leaving I forgot? Do you have a replacement yet? also anyway you could also post the pics in the Troop picture thread, it's in this section a few links down.

Thanks Bro!


----------



## ChappyJack (Aug 21, 2010)

No, Smelvis, not leaving anytime soon. I'll get some R&R in November, but will be here til next summer. Chaps


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Chappy :wave:



:usa2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bump facebook link for free cigars for the troops!

Thanks

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank You


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

Everything alright Dave?

Gunny C



smelvis said:


> *Hello *
> *With the exception of whats already in the works for the time being we are no longer accepting donations for the troops. This will be updated at a later date as more news is available.*
> 
> *Thank You*
> ...


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Dave,

I have only been here a short time, but I doubt anyone could say that you don't deserve a break after all the hard work you have done.

That said, I do hope you are able to pick up the torch again at some point.

You have done an amazing job with this.

Rick


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bunker said:


> Dave,
> 
> I have only been here a short time, but I doubt anyone could say that you don't deserve a break after all the hard work you have done.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rick
Just know the troop packages will continue no matter what!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Rick
> Just know the troop packages will continue no matter what!!


Dave here
If you want outside of puff contact please email me so I have a way to get a hold of you. [email protected] The troop supplies are still being sent, if you want to follow the photos and letters email me for how you can do that!

I love and miss you guy's!
[email protected]
Dave

Thanks to those still sending contributions!

Thanks also for your continued support. I am email only contact! or phone if you have it or email if you want it!

Dave


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Dave here
> If you want outside of puff contact please email me so I have a way to get a hold of you. [email protected] The troop supplies are still being sent, if you want to follow the photos and letters email me for how you can do that!
> 
> I love and miss you guy's!
> ...


I just wanted to bump this for anyone wishing to continue to support Dave's efforts to send Cigars to the Troops.

Please send him an email at [email protected]


----------



## ChappyJack (Aug 21, 2010)

You're all still the best, folks. Troops here have their morale lifted when handed a hand-rolled cigar.
:thumb:


smelvis said:


> Dave here
> If you want outside of puff contact please email me so I have a way to get a hold of you. [email protected] The troop supplies are still being sent, if you want to follow the photos and letters email me for how you can do that!
> 
> Dave


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Dave put a post up on the BCP FB page this morning:



smelvis said:


> The first round of cigars donated by BCP has been shipped and will be in the hands of our troops by now or shortly, another round goes out Tuesday.
> Thanks BCP.com for allowing me to be your shipper in this great and very generous endeavor.
> 
> Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

14 boxes shipped since my last post in this section, just and FYI, Hope most are well!


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello Dave,

Are you back?!? It's great to hear from you. Take care brother!

Semper Fi,
Gunny Contreras



smelvis said:


> 14 boxes shipped since my last post in this section, just and FYI, Hope most are well!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Gunny
Hope your R & R is going well and the family time is long overdue!

Now talk about fair weather friends shit if you are donating for glory or to be a big shot you are doing it for the wrong reasons, I am still sending cigars to the troops as fast and as many as I can. If you want me out of the picture no worries I do care but that doesn't seem to make any difference so ya all do what you want.

If you are a friend and want to continue supporting my efforts you have my address, phone and know they are ALL getting to the troops.

I can prove every single box, I can also show you the two flags sent to me flown in combat and the one that is on it's way, Thanks to Zitro Joe for his it is Beautiful bro, and I Thank You.

If you are mad at me for not being as active because of stuff I am not allowed to talk about, email me and I will tell you the truth.

But one thing remains constant if you donate for glory or to be a big shot then shame on you, if you are trying to start trouble again shame on you.

I care about the troops what is your motivation.

Dave/smelvis

[email protected]


----------



## Rasor (Jul 29, 2010)

If it's gonna get said... might as well get said now. Go ahead mods, I understand.

Dave,

Thank you for what you do. 18 pages of Thank you letters from the troops tell me one thing.

You are doing the right thing and takin care of business. Sadly, because of that, human nature takes over.

See the guy's that have a problem with you don't really think you are skimming,( Funny how I know what has been said without even having been told huh? Its that human nature thing) Its that they are just mad because they didn't "think" of it first. While you are bustin your hump they are fuming cause they aren't getting the "recognition". or dare I say, "the spoils of war".

I also find it funny that you have proof(pictures, the troops themselves!) yet all they have are whispers and sad little accusations.

Sadly though, folks still think that their 8th grade psychology will still work today. Maybe they think if they raise a big enough stink they can take over. Hell who knows.

But the saddest thing is that this will impact the troops and while I am sure that, that never entered their minds when they started it... It will.

So for the guys still stuck in the 8th grade; I'm sorry you don't have enough drama in your life and feel the need to bring it here. If you want drama, go sit on the couch by your wife and watch general hospital.

To Dave: Again, thank you for what you do. But please don't let them win. Stay here! Let _them_ leave.

B. Rasor


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Swany
Two out of three one more flag on the way.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice!

Those are some happy faces right there!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Nice!
> 
> Those are some happy faces right there!


 Here Don


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Dave (smelvis), I'd like to send some cigars and cutters for the troops. Can you PM me your addy?


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Rasor said:


> If it's gonna get said... might as well get said now. Go ahead mods, I understand.
> 
> Dave,
> 
> ...


+1 What he said! Hope you stick around Dave. And keep doing what you're doing!


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Dave: 
Glad to see, your still around and kicking. I miss your presence here on puff. Its not the same without you. Please forgive us. LOL
Your buddy Jerry


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

veteranvmb said:


> Dave:
> Glad to see, your still around and kicking. I miss your presence here on puff. Its not the same without you. Please forgive us. LOL
> Your buddy Jerry


You have done nothing that needs forgiving Jerry, we will always be buds!!

For everyone else I never stopped sending to the troops, I just stopped posting much, Don't expect to see me much out of this or the charity thread. some people I just choose to not associate!


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Dave, Thanks for the pics. I always enjoy those. Thanks for sticking with the cause. 

Not the same place since your gone. We got a raw deal. Lost a good member and had to keep some clowns.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Puff, Jon and the Mods asked me to continue.

Being the support guy for the troops and I agreed. Nothing has changed since my posting slowed down I still mailed 14 boxes.

Just a FYI the rest will be in the Troops threads any questions just ask, my address is in my profile for anyone wishing to donates, the list of Troops is never ending and we can never send enough.

Thanks Puff


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Rasor said:


> If it's gonna get said... might as well get said now. Go ahead mods, I understand.
> 
> Dave,
> 
> ...


 Nice post, But Not to be a Dick, unless im missing somthing, Ive never hread any BS thoughts or under tones that he was skiminmg, So I like the fact you support this, But really that didnt need to be said. Kind of a given and Pics and stuff Dave does that cuz he likes it and to make sure no one can say anything, So im with you But I dont see any of that going on here, People chose to get involed how and as much as they want, so its pretty fair to all, and the best part is we are doing great things, and we are all apart of it.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I had to share this!! Thanks Sarge!!

We at the 328th truly enjoyed the support we recieved from Smelvis (the snacks, the lighters, and, oh yeah, the stogies)! As a token of our appreciation on Tuesday, the 328th will be flying a flag over our base camp here in Iraq and sending the flag to Smelvis. Thanks to you and your donators. You brought a lot of smiles to me and my brothers-in-arms.

P.S. I finally figured out how to resize my photos, so they are now finally online.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Going to use this thread for all this unit I am working on send the people she mentions travel humis filled I bought a couple cases plus a few I have left from the monster. Letter below...

Dave


Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
Caveats: FOUO

Sir, 

I am not sure if you received this picture or not, but here it is.

This is a group of our task force enjoying the cigars you mailed them.
I will also be using this picture in our monthly magazine which will be
coming out soon, and I will send it to you then.

There are a few more pics on the facebook and flickr sites listed below.

Our task force commander and sergeant major are serious cigar lovers, so
I may have to find out what ones are good and we can give them a
Christmas gift that we know they will love. I myself am not familiar
with them all yet, as I just smoked my first cigar on this deployment.
I was surprised that it was actually very pleasant! Lol.

Well, thanks for making our fusion cell smile. They were like little
boys with new toys! 

Very Respectfully, 


CPT Michelle Lunato


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thought I would share this from chappyjack and his LTC

Thanks Guy's


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow... that looks great Dave.

You deserve it.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

WTG Dave :thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> WTG Dave :thumb:


Thanks Jeff
BTW in full disclosure I have not found one pipe smoker since that one Chaplin a long time ago so I traded all the pipe stuff including my 7/8 penzance for 50+ cigars and also for some cc's for some special gifts.

Just was driving me nuts I kept asking so now I can send the cigars.

I didn't think anyone would mind as long as the Troops benefit!

BTW about that other issue no more problems after that one pack, I will send photos just so you can see but they are tasty!

Dave


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Thought I would share this from chappyjack and his LTC
> 
> Thanks Guy's


Dave, congrats and well deserved!!!


----------



## SFC Jeff (Sep 20, 2008)

After personally being fortunate to recieve one of Dave's packages of smoky goodness, I'd just like to commend him and all of you for what you have done and continue to do for all of us military members in Iraq and Afghanistan. I have been in the 10th Mountain Division for 5 years and have spent 12 months in Afghanistan and 15 in Iraq during that time. Suffice it to say that cigars have helped me keep my sanity during that time to say the least! Now, several of my brothers who served with me on those two tours are once again in Afghanistan....I feel lost without them and empty for not being there with them this time. I miss the daily (or sometimes 2-3 times daily) cigar smoke breaks that helped bring us all closer together. I would like nothing more than to be able to help provide them with some good smokes to help ease their "troubled minds" and help make at least a part of their day better. I am more than willing to take on the task of assembling the packages and mailing them if anyone is willing/able to donate cigars, accessories, snacks, etc. Speaking from experience, these packages DO make a difference! Thanks again for all the support from all of you Brothers of the Leaf!

SFC Jeff


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Jeff
Thanks for serving bro and great that the cigars were helpful, Send me the APO of the unit and any info and I will include them in our Christmas mailing. We are starting a raffle soon, hopefully tonight or soon.

You can can join the raffle that's the best way to help at this point.

Thanks Again.

Dave


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

SFC Jeff said:


> After personally being fortunate to recieve one of Dave's packages of smoky goodness, I'd just like to commend him and all of you for what you have done and continue to do for all of us military members in Iraq and Afghanistan. I have been in the 10th Mountain Division for 5 years and have spent 12 months in Afghanistan and 15 in Iraq during that time. Suffice it to say that cigars have helped me keep my sanity during that time to say the least! Now, several of my brothers who served with me on those two tours are once again in Afghanistan....I feel lost without them and empty for not being there with them this time. I miss the daily (or sometimes 2-3 times daily) cigar smoke breaks that helped bring us all closer together. I would like nothing more than to be able to help provide them with some good smokes to help ease their "troubled minds" and help make at least a part of their day better. I am more than willing to take on the task of assembling the packages and mailing them if anyone is willing/able to donate cigars, accessories, snacks, etc. Speaking from experience, these packages DO make a difference! Thanks again for all the support from all of you Brothers of the Leaf!
> 
> SFC Jeff


Thank You SFC Jeff for all that you done for this wonderful country. The troops of the United States are always in our prayers. The members of Puff do what we can to contribute to the happiness of our soldiers thanks to Dave and others leading the charge.


----------



## SFC Jeff (Sep 20, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Hi Jeff
> Thanks for serving bro and great that the cigars were helpful, Send me the APO of the unit and any info and I will include them in our Christmas mailing. We are starting a raffle soon, hopefully tonight or soon.
> 
> You can can join the raffle that's the best way to help at this point.
> ...


Will do in the very near future Bro! I'm waiting on an email reply from them with their current APO address. How do i go about joining the raffle?

SFC Jeff


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Well go to the troop section and when it gets going it will be hard to miss, We are working with Puff to get it going now so hopefully it will be started pretty soon. We hope to make this the biggest Christmas for you guy's ever from Puff and have some pretty exciting packages going out, there is even a contest I started guessing the number of boxes we will send out by the 10th of December. Go make a guess and maybe win something!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Raffle will be going tonight in the troops Section, Hoping for lots of support for our Troops.

Thanks Puff!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Guy's
You can guess what I told him 


Mr. Bonnette,

Thank you and the crew for the cigars! Our Marine team and Army buddies are incredibly thankful to all those that provided us with the abundance of cigars! Not only has it made my OIC incredibly happy (cigar addicionado), but it literally helped us all out in this joint environment with getting things accomplished(hahah!) and has made the time here go by quickly as the troops go out and smoke a cigar a few times a week. It is an honor to have patriots like yourself support the boys and girls over here!
I was hoping to post something to request more cigars for my Marines and fellow soldiers out here since we are out of stock. I don't know how to post a thread (I'm very new to this ******), but if possible, are you able to pull some weight?
I will be deploying to another area, but I want my MArines and fellow soldiers to be taken care of when I leave, so if there are any packages of cigars patriots want to send, please send it CWO2 Lamson, MCE-K, APO AE 09366

Thank you again for your package! The cutters, lighters, and cigars were thoroughly welcomed and enjoyed by all!

Semper Fidelis,

Capt Care Compton Martelo
"Eazy E"
Pilot Extraordinaire, Mighty Hercules


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Hi Guy's
> You can guess what I told him
> 
> Mr. Bonnette,
> ...


Woo! Looks like we have some men and women to take care of folks! :rockon:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


>


Nice going Dave! Just a few more cigars and we may have world peace! :gossip:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah Veerall my Friend these notes no matter how short are in a book I will keep. They make a shitty cold day better. I only hope the stuff we send has a similar effect.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Yeah Veerall my Friend these notes no matter how short are in a book I will keep. They make a shitty cold day better. I only hope the stuff we send has a similar effect.


That's exactly what I was thinking. You and I already know they appreciate the cigars and more, but receiving a note of thanks can always brighten up an otherwise dull/cold day. ipe:ipe:


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Coming your way Dave, courtesy of a bet I made with Deep.

:fencing:

0309 1140 0001 6895 0256


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks KP 
Keep on betting  LOL


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. You and I already know they appreciate the cigars and more, but receiving a note of thanks can always brighten up an otherwise dull/cold day. ipe:ipe:


The only thing better than that is the note that says they are on their way home. :usa2:


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Thanks KP
> Keep on betting  LOL


Haha, well since I know they're going to a good cause I will. Haha!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Just a heads up with the raffle and Christmas haven't been shipping but firing up for a big Bang!!!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I got this email this morning from a Marine Captain Carrie Martelo in Kuwait (Gunny Contrera's former post):



> UNCLASSIFIED / NONEiv class=WordSection1>
> 
> Rick and Jodie,
> 
> ...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool Rick Gunnys guy's!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

A letter I thought I would share. Thanks Vincent!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Good Stuff Dave! Just my opinion, I think you're an okay guy, just my opinion....:drinking:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Out going for December! Stay Safe brothers and Sisters!


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

Absolutely awesome Dave! You never cease to amaze us. Keep up the great work of supporting the troops.

Semper Fidelis,
Gunny Contreras



smelvis said:


> Out going for December! Stay Safe brothers and Sisters!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Man the mail is fast these day's a letter from ChappyJack *

Dave,

Once again you've astonished me with the generosity and support from
both you and folks like you at Puff. I received 4 boxes
crammed with stuff two days ago and am pushing hard to distribute them
before Christmas. Sending the humidors packed with cigars to sites down
range that I keep resupplied with good smokes - a box is leaving tonight
for Herat. The hygiene stuff went in about an hour, with great thanks
being given.

You have helped to make a season separated from loved ones a little
brighter. May God richly bless you as we rejoice in the greatest Gift of
all.

In Him,

ChappyJack

Jack Shedd
John W. Shedd
Chaplain (LTC), USA
Operations Chaplain
US Forces, Afghanistan*


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome Dave. I will be sending you some supplies after Christmas for the next time.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Jeff

BTW This guy I saw posted on another site a single Marine who hasn't had a letter from anyone for four months, can some of you please write this guy a letter! maybe send some treats or something. I am sending a box but some letters would help. I hate to see this PLEASE!!!


LCpl Yernin Bonilla Marine need letters
1/8 C. Co. 1st Platoon
Unit 73215
FPO AE 09510-3215


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From SGT Z*
Well, Smelvis (Dave) strikes again! I just got 3 big boxes of cigars, food and cool stuff to share with my fellow soldiers JUST IN TIME FOR XMAS! I can't wait until formation tomorrow to annouce to my guys the generousity of Dave and his crew. Thanks to everyone who donated and to Dave again for his incredible generousity and friendship!

By the way, its his **** on Tuesday, so please shoot him a message. Dave, you truly rock! *

Hi Sarge
In a few words we can never ever send enough to offset what you all do for us, Just knowing you is an Honor to me. God Bless you all Stay safe and come home soon!

Dave


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Jeff
> 
> BTW This guy I saw posted on another site a single Marine who hasn't had a letter from anyone for four months, can some of you please write this guy a letter! maybe send some treats or something. I am sending a box but some letters would help. I hate to see this PLEASE!!!
> 
> ...


I got this Dave, I can pack up a small boxes of smokes with a letter and get them out tomorrow.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Rick
I am sending a mixed box as I don't know if he smokes so it will be a little of everything,

Thanks Puffers!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Rick
> I am sending a mixed box as I don't know if he smokes so it will be a little of everything,
> 
> Thanks Puffers!


Nice, I just wrote a quick letter and added 10 smokes and some matches to a small flat rate.

If he doesn't smoke I am sure he can find a cigar smoking Marine in his unit without looking too hard


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Does anyone have any problem waiting for their prizes from me until after Christmas!

Let me know if there is and I will work harder on getting them out. I will add stragglers to all who are willing to wait!

Thanks 

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

CPT Michelle
Is a public relations officer we sent a bunch of boxes too, including half of the remaining Womens stuff. We have become friends via email as I have with many Troops. I let it slip I collected Patches and she sent me her present one for her present tour and her older one from her last deployment I think from 2006/6

Thank Michelle I love them and Hope you have a Great Christmas Playing Mrs. Claus handing out our goodies!

Dave


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

cool stuff


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey David!

The boxes came just the other day! Just in time too. I was running low on baby wipes and our Christmas Party is coming up - so I can share. So far, the cigars are a HUGE hit with the guys, and a few gals. I had to limit them to 2 packs as they wanted the whole box! Lol

There was practically a fight over the humidors too. It was pretty funny. 

I am glad you like the patches. It is the least I can do for you. Thanks for supporting us.

One good thing. I am not as crabby as I was last week. 

CPT Michelle Lunato


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
Caveats: FOUO

Mr. Bonnette,

Thanks-a-Million for the cigar. I'm not a smoker; but, I definitely
will light up this baby when we leave Afghanistan. Happy Holidays to
you.

V/r

LTC Orville Jennings
359th TTSB, S-1 Adjutant


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
Caveats: FOUO

Mr. Bonnette,

I just wanted to take the time to thank you for the cigars you provided
to CPT Lunato. It was a nice treat to receive such a nice gift on
Christmas Eve. When I smoke mine I will think of all of the great folks
like you that provide us with support and encouragement. May you have a
Blessed Holiday Season. 

Once again, we appreciate your kind gifts.

Sincerely,

George

George R. Brady
LTC, SC
S4, 359th TTSB


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't or don't know how to put a pdf on here but if anyone wants to see the magazine or follow them on FB email me and I will just forward the email, real techy I know 

Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
Caveats: FOUO

Attached is the December issue for Operation Care.

CPT Michelle Lunato
Public Affairs Officer
Operation Care, and
Task Force Thunder


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
Caveats: FOUO

Mr. Bonnette,

Season's greetings! I had the pleasure of a good cigar Christmas night
and I am told you were responsible for that. I can't tell you how nice
it was to smoke a cigar that wasn't bone dry and falling apart. As hard
as they try the PX just can't seem to get fresh cigars, and of course
the altitude and lack of humidity in the air does not help.
My Christmas night was a little bit brighter because of you and a fine
cigar.

Thank you,
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.

Ken Doyle

Kenneth Doyle
SFC, USA
359th TTSB, JNCC-A


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I can't or don't know how to put a pdf on here but if anyone wants to see the magazine or follow them on FB email me and I will just forward the email, real techy I know
> 
> Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
> Caveats: FOUO
> ...


Dave,

Happy holidays. E-mail it to me and I'll put it up.

Glad to see these messages from the troops.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

coming up, Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
Caveats: FOUO

Sir,

I received your kind gift of Cigars the other day. Thank you very much
for your considerate action. I enjoy one every other day. Thanks for
making a difference in my time away from my family at home.


V/R
Vincent C. Cooper
1LT, SC
Resource Managment POC
359th Theater Tactical Signal Brigade


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
Caveats: FOUO

Greetings Mr. Dave Bonnette,

I would like to Thank You for thinking of us here in Afghanistan with
your Holiday Gifts of Cigars. Your thoughtfulness will not go unnoticed
by those of us deployed to Afghanistan. Happy Holidays to you and your
family and a prosperous New Year. My wife and family live in Everett, WA
just a piece down the road. Again Thank You!!

V/R

William R. Wood SR
CW4, OD
359th TTSB
Brigade Maint. Officer


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
Caveats: FOUO

Sir,



We got your stogies for Christmas. Thanks for sending them. We have quite a cigar thing going on around here, so it’s much appreciated. I also live in Seattle, and thought it was a pleasant surprise that these came from there. 



Thanks again.



Damon Pipkin

Taskforce Thunder


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Two more ready to go out, just need to get them addressed:



One for the ladies, one for the guys.

By the way, those little Rubbermaid containers I found make the perfect little traveldor. I was able to get 12 cigars (1/2 of them churchills or torpedos) with a humi pillow in there.

I think is was like $3.50 for a 3-pack at wallyworld :thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very Cool Rick! WTG


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

This is a great thread to read everyday! We're doing our part!


----------



## Coda79 (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm glad that I noticed this thread, this is a great thing that you've done.

I didn't read the whole thread yet, but can I assume that you are constantly sending packages over, and that I could send you some to include with your shipments?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Coda79 said:


> I'm glad that I noticed this thread, this is a great thing that you've done.
> 
> I didn't read the whole thread yet, but can I assume that you are constantly sending packages over, and that I could send you some to include with your shipments?


Yes Sir That would be correct.

Thanks


----------



## Coda79 (Dec 23, 2010)

Excellent, thanks for the fast reply!

I've had many friends deployed overseas, and they all noted how much of a morale boost it was to receive care packages.

I'll try to get something together this week, thanks again for organizing this, I know it's a lot of work but I know everyone over there really appreciates it!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Bunker said:


> Two more ready to go out, just need to get them addressed:
> 
> One for the ladies, one for the guys.
> 
> ...


On the way :usa2:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

nicely done rick!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> nicely done rick!


Ditto
We talk in PM I forget to say it in public, way cool brother


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Got the in Today, not sure who sent them the return address was ripped, Thanks??



Got this in Today from Matt aka hoosiers2006

Thanks bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Out going as Promised to one of our very own Jordon aka FridayGT since he is doing such a great Job sharing with the hard to get to troops another four boxes!!

Thanks Jordon, Stay Safe and give our love to the Guy's and Gals Brother!
:usa2: :usa2: :usa2:


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

Dave! Awesome as usual!! Thanks for all the support you have always shown to all our troops deployed. You are great American Sir! I hope you have the very best New Year!

Semper Fidelis,
Gunny Contreras



smelvis said:


> Out going as Promised to one of our very own Jordon aka FridayGT since he is doing such a great Job sharing with the hard to get to troops another four boxes!!
> 
> Thanks Jordon, Stay Safe and give our love to the Guy's and Gals Brother!
> :usa2: :usa2: :usa2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Gunny Contreras said:


> Dave! Awesome as usual!! Thanks for all the support you have always shown to all our troops deployed. You are great American Sir! I hope you have the very best New Year!
> 
> Semper Fidelis,
> Gunny Contreras


Hi Juan
Same to you Brother and great to hear from you! are you in a post where you need cigars bro?


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Dave. Well i'm in Okinawa now, and have a little more access to cigars than I did out in the desert, but thanks. I should be home for good ( I hope) by the end of February. You have my address at home if you ever want to keep in touch. I just wanted to thank you for keeping this great thing going man. I know how great a feeling it is to open one of your packages and I'm sure whoever is getting them is very deserving and appreciative. God bless you Brother!

Juan



smelvis said:


> Hi Juan
> Same to you Brother and great to hear from you! are you in a post where you need cigars bro?


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Out going as Promised to one of our very own Jordon aka FridayGT since he is doing such a great Job sharing with the hard to get to troops another four boxes!!
> 
> Thanks Jordon, Stay Safe and give our love to the Guy's and Gals Brother!
> :usa2: :usa2: :usa2:


 :hail::bowdown::hail:
Thank you kindly friend! I'll get these bad boys spread far and wide! Thanks to you and the folks here on Puff.com, I was able to spread another small bundle of cigars out today. There was a handful of Engineering troops doing some wood work outside my office. These are the guys that get down and dirty, doing construction work out here in far less than comfy conditions. I went back to my desk to crank out some work that folks had been screaming for when about twenty minutes later I didn't hear anymore hammers clanging away or saws pulling. I peaked out the door to find these guys sneaking a nice afternoon cigar with a bunch of laughter. It was really a great sight. I'll be sure to try to snap as many pictures as folks are willing, and definitely get some of the next Herf!!hoto:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Jordon, Happy New year and Thanks for serving Brother!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Got the in Today, not sure who sent them the return address was ripped, Thanks??
> 
> Got this in Today from Matt aka hoosiers2006
> 
> Thanks bro!


Matt, thanks for the donation! Everything helps brother!!



FridayGt said:


> :hail::bowdown::hail:
> Thank you kindly friend! I'll get these bad boys spread far and wide! Thanks to you and the folks here on Puff.com, I was able to spread another small bundle of cigars out today. There was a handful of Engineering troops doing some wood work outside my office. These are the guys that get down and dirty, doing construction work out here in far less than comfy conditions. I went back to my desk to crank out some work that folks had been screaming for when about twenty minutes later I didn't hear anymore hammers clanging away or saws pulling. I peaked out the door to find these guys sneaking a nice afternoon cigar with a bunch of laughter. It was really a great sight. I'll be sure to try to snap as many pictures as folks are willing, and definitely get some of the next Herf!!hoto:


That's awesome Jordan! We're all glad that we could help. Stay safe over there Brother!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Got some nice premiums from Lenny aka Team Fuente

Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

That's what its all about!!!!!:third:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

That's it karl!!


----------



## ltcal94 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Dave,
I sent in the CAOs and RyJ. I hope that the troops will enjoy them. I am planning on sending some more out next week. Did they arrive ok?


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

DAMN Bro you take generosity to a whole new level glad I could be a part of that! I just wish you didint have to send a single one,May all of our men and women get home safe so we can all smoke together.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Team Fuente said:


> DAMN Bro you take generosity to a whole new level glad I could be a part of that! I just wish you didint have to send a single one,May all of our men and women get home safe so we can all smoke together.


I see ya found it Bro, Yeah it's quite the thread! sorry i didn't get back to ya sooner had company for a couple cigars. :yo: I hear ya they can't get home soon enough for any of us!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ltcal94 said:


> Hi Dave,
> I sent in the CAOs and RyJ. I hope that the troops will enjoy them. I am planning on sending some more out next week. Did they arrive ok?


Hey Guy
Check the raffle thread everything was posted there with pictures, now that the raffle is done I will post everything here again. sorry I don't have a quick answer just not possible for me to know, we just have to look. But we haven't lost one yet so I am sure it's there.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you very much Sir. Your generosity was greatly appreciated over in Bagram. 


WO1 Washington Wanda
359th TTSB
Bagram Afghanistan


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
Dave,

Thanks for the quick reply and please forgive my slow one. My unit is 3-8 CAV 3HBCT 1CD. We are made up of two tank companies and two infantry companies. We have around 20 or so women in our unit and 75 or so smokers in our BN.

As for me. I am a Chaplain and will be the only chaplain on the COS we will be heading to (I should be at the location below by late Feb.):

CH (CPT) Robert Holsinger
COS Gary Owen, Iraq


I plan on having cigar nights at the chapel. I believe cigars to be a great tool for allowing community to happen (i.e Soldiers opening up and sharing the frustrations of life). Thank you for helping this to take place.

Robert


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
Caveats: FOUO

Dave:

My name is Patrick Lee. I'm in the U.S. Army in Afghanistan right now,
and got some cigars from SSG Jordan Bonds. My friends and I love them!!
We smoke them at the end of our day, and it certainly gives us something
to look forward too. Thank you.


Patrick Lee
101st Sustainment Brigade


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
Caveats: FOUO

Dave,

A few pictures attached from <<Xmas cigars, Kabul 1.png>> <<Xmas cigars, Kabul 3.png>> <<Xmas cigars, Kabul 5.png>> <<Xmas cigars, Kabul 6.png>> Christmas smoke after 'gift giving'; have some more en route to me.

Thanks once again. Have a wonderful new year.

Vr,

Jack
John W. Shedd
Chaplain (LTC), USA
Operations Chaplain
US Forces, Afghanistan


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
> Dave,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply and please forgive my slow one. My unit is 3-8 CAV 3HBCT 1CD. We are made up of two tank companies and two infantry companies. We have around 20 or so women in our unit and 75 or so smokers in our BN.
> ...


Great stuff Dave!

That quote right there is reason enough to fill another box or two. :amen:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
> Caveats: FOUO
> 
> Dave:
> ...


Glad to hear he enjoyed those smokes. I'll be passing some more his way here soon to get handed around. He's one of those folks that are in the middle of nothing up here. You guys here do great things!!!:thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

recieved 2 boxes from smelvis on the 23rd right before i took off on the CLP to go on leave. I grabbed a few smokes to smoke on christmas with some of my buddies on FOB Delta. where i will be waiting for my flight out of country. I Passed the boxes off to my LT to pass out to the troops at COP Shocker. I hope you all are having a wonderful christmas as you have made the christmas for the troops at cop shocker that much better. thanks again to everyone here for all the support. Brave Rifles!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> Glad to hear he enjoyed those smokes. I'll be passing some more his way here soon to get handed around. He's one of those folks that are in the middle of nothing up here. You guys here do great things!!!:thumb:


Thanks Jordon
You should be a Chaplain  :smokin:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bunker said:


> Great stuff Dave!
> 
> That quote right there is reason enough to fill another box or two. :amen:


He's on the list Bro!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Jordon
> You should be a Chaplain  :smokin:


Hahaha, that could be trouble. But thank you! I'm going to load these guys up with the next batch that gets out here. They're at that base I was telling you about where they're trying to organize drives in countries to get them those little necessities. So, those guys arriving from my AO with that big tub of cigars and goodies apparently went over REALLY well. lol. Thanks again for allowing me to be an instrument!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> Hahaha, that could be trouble. But thank you! I'm going to load these guys up with the next batch that gets out here. They're at that base I was telling you about where they're trying to organize drives in countries to get them those little necessities. So, those guys arriving from my AO with that big tub of cigars and goodies apparently went over REALLY well. lol. Thanks again for allowing me to be an instrument!


It's our Pleasure Brother, whats very cool is your an active member so everyone gets to see what this is all about up close and personal. And can you imagine were well over 10,000 cigars since we started. hard to calculate but that's what I keep coming up with. Some day's this stuff keeps me going!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

smelvis said:


> It's our Pleasure Brother, whats very cool is your an active member so everyone gets to see what this is all about up close and personal. And can you imagine were well over 10,000 cigars since we started. hard to calculate but that's what I keep coming up with. Some day's this stuff keeps me going!


Damn it Dave, 10,000 is beyond my grasp! I mean, I can see how the folks here on Puff and various other places might be able to raise that over time. But, 10,000 cigars is a logistical nightmare that is just beyond my means of comprehension! Especially when you consider the high turnover rate of POC's out here as they redeploy.

That number starts to become very real when you consider the impact it has. How many cigars would you say off hand I received in those packages you sent out for Christmas? Say add another 40 tops for packages I've received from others. We'll say just for numbers sakes I've received and passed about 100 cigars, roughly. You guys have all heard the reactions I get and how happy it makes folks out here. Can you imagine that multiplied out?! I mean, that is MASSIVE change that you all are responsible for making in people's lives! That's the difference in, if nothing else, at the very least a happy phone call home for once.

Dave, I don't know how you do it, but having been able to pass a small fraction out, I now see why you do it. You and everyone on here that participates and helps in such a big way should be damn proud of youselves. Thank you so much for such a big effort to make a small change on such a large scale.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Well a non Holiday box, One meant to include all, food stuff, personal care and misc + 60/120 per box. We averaged 2 per week. with the exception of this last month which we did 56 + another 4 to you and well it just adds up.

Yeah it's pretty obvious why, I really do kinda get into it, I wish I was wealthy and could go crazy but we are limited to what we can do. we have to let the raffles go awhile in between so we don't Raffle/Beg the guy's to death. 

It is still never enough, I fret a bunch that we are not doing enough!!! I know we do what we can but still 

:spammer: :nono: :spammer: :nono: :spammer: :nono:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Well went to work this morning, made it long enough to hit the PO before I had to hall ass home still sick.

Anyway got this nice box of stuff from Jeff St C from Reynoldsburg OH

Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

BTW
I got the 1st ever APO box returned something wrong with the address, It was meant for Vincent Browning, Sorry Bro. I'll figure it out repack and send another with it!

Figure I would share another email, some are kinda private this is not.

Dave

Thank you for sharing your story with me. Just so you know, You make a bigger difference than you think. The constant deployment schedule does not alway allow a Soldier to manage the stresses of combat. The things that most people consider small lavishes mean the world out here. 

You truly help out in ways you dont even see. Thank you so much for the support. Feel free to email me whenever you want. Tell your brothers that theri sacrifices were never forgotten by any Soldier and that they have laid a Solid foundation for todays Fighting Force.

My Father and Step Father both fought in Vietnam and never got the respect they deserved. Hopefully one day they will see how much they really meant to this Nation.

Take care

Vince

Vincent A. Browning
C Co., 9th POB


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

smelvis said:


> BTW
> I got the 1st ever APO box returned something wrong with the address, It was meant for Vincent Browning, Sorry Bro. I'll figure it out repack and send another with it!


Nothing back from the few I sent there but I will keep my eyes open.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bunker said:


> Nothing back from the few I sent there but I will keep my eyes open.


Go figure the fastest reply ever, and great news he is home safe with his family.

Dave

I was snet back a month early to attend a needed school. So I am officially back home as of a week ago. That may be the reason it was sent back.

Did you get the Flag I sent. It should have arrived mid to late December?

Let me know so I can try and track it down.

Thanks for all your support to the Troops. I hope you had a good holiday season.

Vince

Vincent A. Browning
C Co., 9th POB
PDD NCOIC

"The object of war is not to die for your country, but to make the other bastard die for his."


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

So I guess I should expect the other boxes back?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bunker said:


> So I guess I should expect the other boxes back?


Did you check the return to sender, I sometimes do, but also write in give to chaplain. so maybe maybe not. in either case Soldiers will get them. That's the hardest part keeping track of their movements.

I wouldn't worry about it Rick.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

It's a long shot, but if the destination was in Northern part of the country, I may be able to help track it down. Let me know if you need me to try to look into it for you guys.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> It's a long shot, but if the destination was in Northern part of the country, I may be able to help track it down. Let me know if you need me to try to look into it for you guys.


Well the name and address Jordon is on the letter above you have my permission to take them and pass Them out if you find them, Thanks

I suppose they made it to the Chaplain though but if you can check sure wouldn't hurt brother!

Thanks

I think there was several maybe 4/6 if we count Ricks.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

If it was marked for the chaplain as well, chances are that the unit still picked up the box and distributed it. I'll ask my postal buds to see if they can make a call or two and just make sure it gets to the right folks, but it's probably already seen it's way into good hands.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> If it was marked for the chaplain as well, chances are that the unit still picked up the box and distributed it. I'll ask my postal buds to see if they can make a call or two and just make sure it gets to the right folks, but it's probably already seen it's way into good hands.


Yeah the one I got returned wasn't marked the return box was checked. I think I got lazy after writing 56 customs forms it was easier to check the box than write:bolt: anymore dang it!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I love reading these letters. It never gets old seeing the appreciation in their words. And Dave, you're wealthy where it counts brother and that's what matters most. Sometimes the richest in material possessions lack the most simplest human needs. Good Stuff Rick, Dave and you Jordan!:thumb:

Edit: Why is that I can't ever give a bump often enough to the people that deserve it the most? Gotta spread it around....


----------



## Hatattack (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a question. Can we send cutters/punchs as well? Im going to commit to one box/bundle of cigars a month and hopely toss in a few cutters too. I will be sending you my first bundle Friday.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hatattack said:


> I have a question. Can we send cutters/punchs as well? Im going to commit to one box/bundle of cigars a month and hopely toss in a few cutters too. I will be sending you my first bundle Friday.


Yes Sir we sorta need to to complete the package along with humi paks and such.

Very Kind of you to jump on board.

Thanks Leo

Dave


----------



## Hatattack (Jan 5, 2011)

Im in a shortage of Boveda packs right now in the local area but I will come up with one to pack in there with a cutter or two. 

Can I just ship them in a USPS flat rate box? No special licenses are anything are needed for shipping? I hate to grill you like this but this forum won't allow me to send you a PM.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hatattack said:


> Im in a shortage of Boveda packs right now in the local area but I will come up with one to pack in there with a cutter or two.
> 
> Can I just ship them in a USPS flat rate box? No special licenses are anything are needed for shipping? I hate to grill you like this but this forum won't allow me to send you a PM.


Are you sending to me? if so a flat rate box is fine, just send to my po box and don't worry about the humi paks I buy em when they are on sale by the hundreds.

if you want to ship straight to the troops email me and I'll tell you how and all the tricks. either is cool bro, just good on ya for stepping up.

[email protected]

Dave


----------



## Hatattack (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah I don't have time to jump through hoops and everything so Im going to just send them to you and let you send them to the right guys over there. 

Thanks alot for the help and doing this for the troops.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Hatattack said:


> Yeah I don't have time to jump through hoops and everything so Im going to just send them to you and let you send them to the right guys over there.
> 
> Thanks alot for the help and doing this for the troops.


Thanks for your contribution! :thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hatattack said:


> Yeah I don't have time to jump through hoops and everything so Im going to just send them to you and let you send them to the right guys over there.
> 
> Thanks alot for the help and doing this for the troops.


Cool sounds good bro, Thanks a bunch :thumb:


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

> Richard,
> 
> Thanks! We just opened up the two boxes you sent us. We have mail call at the end of the day, so it was a great way to finish up a long Thursday. I opened up the boxes and put them out for the Marines, and they came gathering around grabbing up the goods.
> 
> ...


:usa:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool Rick!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

tpharkman aka Thad sent some cigars for us.

Thanks Bro!


----------



## Hatattack (Jan 5, 2011)

You have a package on the way


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Very cool Rick!!


Very cool indeed Rick!



smelvis said:


> tpharkman aka Thad sent some cigars for us.
> 
> Thanks Bro!


Nice package Thad!



Hatattack said:


> You have a package on the way


:dance::dance:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Great Letter!.....and the state of NJ! lol.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

You never get tired of reading those.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Great Letter!.....and the state of NJ! lol.


Where do you get NJ. Granted I loved visiting NJ just curious. If I could afford it I would move just to be closer to Holts and the great garage herfs there 

I agree Rick never get tired. I hope you are keeping yours!


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey Dave, I just got through reading this whole thread (whew!!) and while my husband is the cigar afficionado in the family, I would love to help out. Do you still need cady/hygiene products/things of that nature? And what about letters? I know that was asked for in the beginning but I haven't seen much of it lately. Most of my best friends are teachers, and I can get them to have the kids write a bunch out if that is something that you would like to send. I can also have my co-workers write some so they can get some adult letters too... I don't have PM privileges yet, as I mostly lurk, but I will be checking back in this thread for your reply.
All of you on here are wonderful, wonderful people. I have been amazed at the community here since my husband has joined. It is unlike any other community or group I have ever seen. So hats off to all of you.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

BOTLwife said:


> Hey Dave, I just got through reading this whole thread (whew!!) and while my husband is the cigar afficionado in the family, I would love to help out. Do you still need cady/hygiene products/things of that nature? And what about letters? I know that was asked for in the beginning but I haven't seen much of it lately. Most of my best friends are teachers, and I can get them to have the kids write a bunch out if that is something that you would like to send. I can also have my co-workers write some so they can get some adult letters too... I don't have PM privileges yet, as I mostly lurk, but I will be checking back in this thread for your reply.
> All of you on here are wonderful, wonderful people. I have been amazed at the community here since my husband has joined. It is unlike any other community or group I have ever seen. So hats off to all of you.


Hi
Welcome we got a lot of letters over the Holiday but they are generally in short supply so yes please if you could that would be wonderful 

Also Thanks for the kind words we do have a great group here there is no doubt about it, as far as products, personal care is the hot item now and ladies products. You might have seen the list but it included all the usuals with stuff like nail polish being in neutral colors, same with hair berets all neutral colors. handy wipes are always running out of as well as hand sanitizers.

Candy is heavy and I can buy that at Costco in bulk pretty cheap especially since shipping it to me is expensive 

Here is my email if you have any other questions [email protected]

Thanks and again welcome! :usa:

Dave


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

The latest request I have from guys in Afganistan is for Hothands/Hotfeet. You can sometimes find these in bulk at BJs/Costco but they are also usually at the checkout aisle of walmart.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bunker said:


> The latest request I have from guys in Afganistan is for Hothands/Hotfeet. You can sometimes find these in bulk at BJs/Costco but they are also usually at the checkout aisle of walmart.


What is it Rick, some kind of spicy slim jims? :der:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hahaha, yeah, those are awesome when out in the wind and snow trying to have a cigar. Hand warmers Dave! lol

Now, if I may thread jack...
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigars-troops-charitable/282200-smack-down-stan-part-duex.html


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Where do you get NJ. Granted I loved visiting NJ just curious. If I could afford it I would move just to be closer to Holts and the great garage herfs there
> I agree Rick never get tired. I hope you are keeping yours!


LOL! If the letter sent was partially in regards to the Cigars from Troops, then it would be mean it was more than the state of Washington caring...hence I mentioned NJ. I was trying to be funny, but when I have to explain it, it probably wasn't! :tongue1: Say, when is the next time you're coming this way?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> LOL! If the letter sent was partially in regards to the Cigars from Troops, then it would be mean it was more than the state of Washington caring...hence I mentioned NJ. I was trying to be funny, but when I have to explain it, it probably wasn't! :tongue1: Say, when is the next time you're coming this way?


Naw I get it now, I'm just slow at times


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Dave,

Hey Bro, what's going on? I wanted to see how your holidays were and to see how you’re doing. Haven't talked with you in a while. Been crazy busy, but that's no excuse. You always should make time for your friends.

My unit is getting ready to go home in about 2 months or so. I'm thinking about volunteering to go to Afghanistan. Haven't made up my mind though.

I appreciate the humidor you gave me and that 5-finger had some great smokes in it. I've gone from being a casual cigar smoker to a full-grown addict (not that that's a bad thing!). I'm even thinking about taking up a pipe when I get home.

You and your contributions have turned many a soldier into Brothers-Of-The-Leaf. I was treated like a hero when I passed out the cigars you sent even though I had nothing to do with it. You’re a good man and I hope we continue to be friends.

Peace

Steve


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

HeatMax HotHands Self-Activating Hand Warmer Value Pack


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
Caveats: FOUO

Mr. Bonnette,

Thanks for all the good cigars that you have been sending to us up here
in Afghanistan. I work in a liaison office and I take them to one of
the guys you send cigars to, if they are into cigars. A lot of these
soldiers are quite happy to get such a nice item to enjoy in this part
of the world. Thanks again for your support.


NATHANAEL PHILLIPS
CPT, TC
MARMAL LNO


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hahaha, too funny. I guess I'm "One of the guys you send cigars to" now. lol.



smelvis said:


> Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
> Caveats: FOUO
> 
> Mr. Bonnette,
> ...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Jeff 

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Al

Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> Hahaha, too funny. I guess I'm "One of the guys you send cigars to" now. lol.


A friend of yours Jordon?


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

smelvis said:


> A friend of yours Jordon?


 I believe that's one of the guys I distro to. I'm too young to be this bad with names... lol. I'll have to take a peek at his name tag next time he comes by for stogies. If it's the one I'm thinking of, he's brought a couple of VIP's by here before and I've sent him and co-workers off with cigars.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> I believe that's one of the guys I distro to. I'm too young to be this bad with names... lol. I'll have to take a peek at his name tag next time he comes by for stogies. If it's the one I'm thinking of, he's brought a couple of VIP's by here before and I've sent him and co-workers off with cigars.


No worries bro
Just nice to see all the notes, we still haven't heard from half of the units we sent to! :hail:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Thought I would share a typical email exchange in meeting new troops and setting up how and when to send them bombs from us at Puff, Kinda funny and you need to read from the bottom up. just bored and thought you might want to see what goes on behind the scenes. much more involved than you see on Puff.

Dave*

*From:* "Holsinger, Robert CPT MIL USA FORSCOM" 
*To:* [email protected] 
*Date:* Thu, 13 Jan 2011 12:33:04 -0800 
_ This message is not encrypted, and is not digitally signed by . Invite [email protected] to join Hushmail! _ 
Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
Dave,

Excellent, I really do appreciate your heart to serve our Soldiers.

Thanks again,
roberT

On 01-13-11, [email protected] wrote:

> Sounds good Robert, I'll send them to arrive about the same times 
> as you do, I'll note on the APO to hold for the Chaplain. I will 
> include a humidor or two.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave
> 
> On Thu, 13 Jan 2011 09:06:54 -0800 "Holsinger, Robert CPT MIL USA 
> FORSCOM" <[email protected]> wrote:
> >Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
> >Dave,
> >
> >I will be leaving at end of this month but won't be at AO until 
> >middle/end of next month. We will make sure to send the photos of 
> >our Soldiers enjoying what you send, I understand the need to see 
> >proof that what they are doing is making a difference.
> >
> >I don't have any special requests at this time. I also don't have 
> >a humidor.
> >
> >Thanks again for serving our Soldiers,
> >Robert
> >
> >
> >On 01-12-11, [email protected] wrote:
> >
> >> Thanks Robert
> >> So you will be in Country by the end of this Month? If so I will 
> >
> >> send a couple starter boxes and once you confirm you got them I 
> >can 
> >> send some more. We don't ask much but we love photos for 
> >puff.com I 
> >> will include letters with my address and email and such to share 
> >
> >> with any that want to reply.
> >> 
> >> The more we hear from you the more people donate LOL I guess 
> >it's 
> >> just they love to hear from and see you guy's enjoying cigars, I 
> >
> >> know I do.
> >> 
> >> Take care and stay safe, Thank for serving and your well wishes 
> >I 
> >> do not like being sick all the time.
> >> 
> >> I put your address on the top so you will be the next shipment 
> >> going out next Tuesday and the mail has been pretty fast these 
> >> day's, I hope it doesn't beat you there! Any special requests? 
> >just 
> >> say and if we can we will brother!
> >> 
> >> Do you have humidors?
> >> 
> >> Dave
> >> 
> >> On Wed, 12 Jan 2011 13:58:51 -0800 "Holsinger, Robert CPT MIL 
> >USA 
> >> FORSCOM" <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> >Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
> >> >Dave,
> >> >
> >> >I pray you feel better soon.
> >> >
> >> >Here is the email I sent:
> >> >
> >> >Dave,
> >> >
> >> >Thanks for the quick reply and please forgive my slow one. My 
> >> >unit is 3-8 CAV 3HBCT 1CD. We are made up of two tank 
> >companies 
> >> >and two infantry companies. We have around 20 or so women in 
> >our 
> >> >unit and 75 or so smokers in our BN.
> >> >
> >> >As for me. I am a Chaplain and will be the only chaplain on 
> >the 
> >> >COS we will be heading to (I should be at the location below by 
> >
> >> >late Feb.):
> >> >
> >> >CH (CPT) Robert Holsinger
> >> >HHC 3-8 3HBCT 1CD
> >> >COS Gary Owen, Iraq
> >> >
> >> >
> >> >I plan on having cigar nights at the chapel. I believe cigars 
> >to 
> >> >be a great tool for allowing community to happen (i.e Soldiers 
> >> >opening up and sharing the frustrations of life). Thank you for 
> >
> >> >helping this to take place.
> >> >
> >> >Robert


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Got some small ccigars from John Moss

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Got a Postcard from my Nephew Tim and being the Proud Uncle I have to post it 

Hi Tim call when ya get a moment!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you for sharing Dave!

:high5:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks to Ed WaxingMoon who sent me this link, Jo Ann just called me an we talked for a long time she is a lovely woman with a beautiful voice, she is sending me 50 cd's of her music she wrote and sings. What a delightful and generous Lady.

Thank You Ed and a special Thanks to Jo Ann for donating to our troops they will love it I am sure!

Dave










YouTube - Jo Ann Biviano-I'll Always Remember (9/11 Song)


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From our own Board member. Thanks Jerry!

As I said in the post, I have never thanked you personally for all you have done for us service members and would like to take that opportunity to do so now.

Since I have joined the forum, I have really admired what you and other great BOTLs have done for the troops that have been put in harm's way and would like to let you know my sincerest appreciation of doing so.

Many really can't comprehend how much it means to those members that are separated from friends, family, loved ones and country, how a generous token of appreciation from someone (and in most cases, a complete stranger) is a HUGE morale booster!

Usually, when someone comes up to me and says " thank you for serving", my reply is, "Sir/Ma'am, thank YOU for your support!" Many don't remember how our past vets did not get the support that they deserved. I do. It is people like you that make serving this great country worthwhile. Once again Dave...Thank you.

Jerry
GERALD MEREDITH, Master Sergeant, United States Air Force


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow! I didn't realize that Jerry was in the Air Force. A very nicely put letter. Thank you Jerry for serving our country and keeping us safe.:usa2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Wow! I didn't realize that Jerry was in the Air Force. A very nicely put letter. Thank you Jerry for serving our country and keeping us safe.:usa2:


Me either, it is a great letter I can relate to what Jerry say's about earlier vets not getting the respect I have talks with Troops about this, my brothers were in that group so to hear it from our guy's today is very cool.

Thank for the nice letter Jerry and for Serving!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Warren aka JustOneMoreStck

A bunch of cigars, candies, cards and magazines

Thanks Brother!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Brother!!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Update for you Dave and Bunker, I checked with my postal buddies on those packages and haven't gotten any word yet. Assumption is that they went to more than likely the Chaplains hands if you haven't gotten them back yet. Sorry I couldn't be of more help!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> Update for you Dave and Bunker, I checked with my postal buddies on those packages and haven't gotten any word yet. Assumption is that they went to more than likely the Chaplains hands if you haven't gotten them back yet. Sorry I couldn't be of more help!


Thanks Jordon
It's cool better to stay there with you all than come back and pay shipping again. Cool bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sprintcars11 said:


> So I was going to send this in a private message to Dave, but I thought maybe it'd be good to past it here on the group buy thread. The mods could also double post it on the troops thread if they like.
> 
> Dave, what besides cigars do you need for the troops? I know that you will use whatever is provided, but do you need more bags, or water pillows, or other things? Please let us know!
> 
> Joe


Hey Joe and Thanks everyone for thinking of the Troops.

Really the list doesn't change much I I just ordered six dozen Lighters a week or so ago and 500 baggies so with these you guy's are sending we should be good there so we are back to the basic need being cigars that's the one that never changes.

The rest are the usual maxim and guy types magazines, goodies, jerky, peperoni and candy.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> Update for you Dave and Bunker, I checked with my postal buddies on those packages and haven't gotten any word yet. Assumption is that they went to more than likely the Chaplains hands if you haven't gotten them back yet. Sorry I couldn't be of more help!


Thanks for the update Jordan, as long as someone got the stuff over there it is all good.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Derek aka Domer

Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Don in Hopewell, VA

Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I think this is a first but Shawn aka Oldmso54 sent in 16 nice cigars and the PO hasn't delivered them, not your fault Bro and Thanks You did your part.

I think this is the first time we ever lost one so it may still appear!!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I think this is a first but Shawn aka Oldmso54 sent in 16 nice cigars and the PO hasn't delivered them, not your fault Bro and Thanks You did your part.
> 
> I think this is the first time we ever lost one so it may still appear!!
> 
> Dave


Ah ha here it is Shawn, Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Jo Ann

50 cd's


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome! Way to go Derek, Don and Shawn!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Please could someone change my RG numbers it gives me the creeps. sorry and Thanks! *

Join Date: Sep 2009
City: Troop Donations
Real First Name: Dave Bonnette PO Box 3563 Bellevue, WA 98009
Posts: 7,418
Gameroom cash: $7935
Ring Gauge: 2666


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I tried but out.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> I tried but out.


Thanks Veeral


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

smelvis said:


> *Please could someone change my RG numbers it gives me the creeps. sorry and Thanks! *
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2009
> City: Troop Donations
> ...


Got you off that crazy number. Running the super bowl squares contest again. Hopefully another big win for the troops again this year.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Slow Burn said:


> Got you off that crazy number. Running the super bowl squares contest again. Hopefully another big win for the troops again this year.


Thanks Brother!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Ah ha here it is Shawn, Thanks Bro!


Thanks for posting Dave. These took over 2 weeks in the mail to get there but glad they finally made it. They may need a little refreshing after that long of a truck ride. Best wishes to the troops.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Lighters and 500 bags from Me LoL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From John aka Reino

Thanks Bro!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

What size priority box was used for those 500 baggies?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Kevin aka KtBlunden

Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> What size priority box was used for those 500 baggies?


Medium Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From no name no return address!!

Thanks ????


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice donations everyone 

Great to see those letters from the kids!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

smelvis said:


> From no name no return address!!
> 
> Thanks ????


Dave, this box of stuff was from me along with the letters. The other picture is something someone else sent. Glad it got there ok!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ktblunden said:


> Dave, this box of stuff was from me along with the letters. The other picture is something someone else sent. Glad it got there ok!


Sorry Bro
So the other one was the anonymous donor.  :usa:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Brothers and Sisters

We have had our January break after such glorious huge shipments for Christmas. I think we did 56 one week and then another 4 to Jordon so that's 60 boxes. Not to shabby. we are well stocked and ready to start shipping again in the next week or so and then carry on as usual about 2 per week on average. I have been so touched by the continued generosity here from my Friends, yes you are my Friends!

I would like to continue to be free to speak my mind begging or not and try for awhile to make this self contained for awhile while I move forward in my health issues.

The only thing we need now is cash, I will of course always cover whatever we need I will not stop or slow but I would like as I said this to be self sufficient for a little while. So if you are going to donate anything that you have to purchase I would prefer if you just sent cash instead.

If you are donating out of your humidors then by all means send what you will, and if you can not afford it that is fine, your well wishes are important as Prayers are to us all!

Cash donations can be sent to my PO or paypoo at [email protected]

The need is not dire I can cover but would like to not to have to for awhile, I hope you understand and if not and have questions just ask and I will answer.

Thanks and again I love you all! :usa:

Dave  :usa:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

smelvis said:


> From Kevin aka KtBlunden
> 
> Thanks Bro!
> 
> Im the genius that not only forgot to include a note but also forgot a return label....yep i am so smart S-M-R-T smart


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Kevin
There was a lot of good stuff bro!

Dave


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i know none of it will go to waste.... sorry to send a bunch of stuff when youre full at the moment next time ill send a quick pm to see what you need


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Hi Brothers and Sisters
> 
> We have had our January break after such glorious huge shipments for Christmas. I think we did 56 one week and then another 4 to Jordon so that's 60 boxes. Not to shabby. we are well stocked and ready to start shipping again in the next week or so and then carry on as usual about 2 per week on average. I have been so touched by the continued generosity here from my Friends, yes you are my Friends!
> 
> ...


Just a bump to the top.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Hi Brothers and Sisters
> 
> We have had our January break after such glorious huge shipments for Christmas. I think we did 56 one week and then another 4 to Jordon so that's 60 boxes. Not to shabby. we are well stocked and ready to start shipping again in the next week or so and then carry on as usual about 2 per week on average. I have been so touched by the continued generosity here from my Friends, yes you are my Friends!
> 
> ...


Comin' at you, Bro.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Arnie!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Brett in Saratoga Springs NY

Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Got a whole bunch of finger bags and humi pillows. I am sorry I don't know who all donated but they came through the hard work of Ray and his bulk buying thread.

Thank all you Bro's we have enough finger bags now to probably last I would guess a year or more, way cool guy's.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From John Moss some more cigars Thanks John!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Hi Brothers and Sisters
> 
> We have had our January break after such glorious huge shipments for Christmas. I think we did 56 one week and then another 4 to Jordon so that's 60 boxes. Not to shabby. we are well stocked and ready to start shipping again in the next week or so and then carry on as usual about 2 per week on average. I have been so touched by the continued generosity here from my Friends, yes you are my Friends!
> 
> ...


I got a $100.00 donation From Arnie. Way cool bro that will ship about 8 boxes! Thanks You Brother!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dave I will send you names for the donations, I have them all laid out at home...sorry brother!

Glad the bags and pillows arrived, it's over 1k baggies and 120 pillows I believe.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Dave I will send you names for the donations, I have them all laid out at home...sorry brother!
> 
> Glad the bags and pillows arrived, it's over 1k baggies and 120 pillows I believe.


Very cool Ray, I tried to RG bump you but again it said I had to wait. I will bump and Thank everyone when you post the list.

Thanks for all the counting Trust me I know how hard it was for you. 
:beerchug:

Dave


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This is all open in my thread so I figured I will just post here for Dave:

Batista30: 500 baggies 
Reino - 100 bags + 50 pillows
ktblunden - 100 bags + 20 pillows
jbrown287 - 300 bags + 50 pillows
ekengland07 - 100 bags
ptpablo - 100 bags
sprintcars11 - 100 bags
Rock31 - shipping & counting 

Thanks everyone! Put them to good use Dave!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Well Ray Thanks!!

Batista30: 500 baggies
Reino - 100 bags + 50 pillows
ktblunden - 100 bags + 20 pillows
jbrown287 - 300 bags + 50 pillows
ekengland07 - 100 bags
ptpablo - 100 bags
sprintcars11 - 100 bags
Rock31 - shipping & counting 

All you misfits Thanks a bunch brothers we have a shitload of baggies and a bunch of pillows now, I think we have more now, wow than ever! I also bought 500, so we probably have more than a years worth. very cool. I will give you all RG as soon as it will let me ans...

Everyone else bump these guy's will ya.

Also Arnie he sent a much needed check for $100 for shipping and treats or incidentals.

You guy's all Rock!

Dave


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I bumped as much as I can for today.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Dave I hit the second quarter square over in the 2nd annual squares contest. Just a heads up as you will be getting 100 cigars for the troops. I bought five squares in the contest and decided to donate a couple to the troops.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Dave I hit the second quarter square over in the 2nd annual squares contest. Just a heads up as you will be getting 100 cigars for the troops. I bought five squares in the contest and decided to donate a couple to the troops.


Very Cool David and Thanks
I think I won a couple last year for them, we won all but one last year I think?

Dave


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey Bunker!

It's been a while since I've been on puff, just been busy getting ready to leave Okinawa. I see my old boss LtCol Andrews is still getting that great support from you guys which is absolutely awesome. I'm glad you guys were able to keep the ball rolling there. Thanks again for everything you guys do to make things good for us wherever we are. God bless you guys man! 

:usa2:

Semper Fidelis,
Gunny Contreras


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Gunny


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Hi Brothers and Sisters
> 
> We have had our January break after such glorious huge shipments for Christmas. I think we did 56 one week and then another 4 to Jordon so that's 60 boxes. Not to shabby. we are well stocked and ready to start shipping again in the next week or so and then carry on as usual about 2 per week on average. I have been so touched by the continued generosity here from my Friends, yes you are my Friends!
> 
> ...


:cheer2: :ask: :mod: :sorry:


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey Dave! Hope all is well with you brother! It's been a while man, but I'm finally leaving Okinawa and heading home to be with my family for good!! Very excited about it man! I've been away from home for two years... yes it's time! Haha!

You made this past year and a half endurable for us out there and i'm sure you continue touching the lives of many service members currently deployed. I hope god blesses with you twice as much as you have given to the troops. Thanks again for your supportive words and of course the fine cigars. Take care my friend.

Semper Fidelis,
Gunny Contreras



smelvis said:


> Hi Gunny


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

Gunny Contreras said:


> Hey Dave! Hope all is well with you brother! It's been a while man, but I'm finally leaving Okinawa and heading home to be with my family for good!! Very excited about it man! I've been away from home for two years... yes it's time! Haha!
> 
> You made this past year and a half endurable for us out there and i'm sure you continue touching the lives of many service members currently deployed. I hope god blesses with you twice as much as you have given to the troops. Thanks again for your supportive words and of course the fine cigars. Take care my friend.
> 
> ...


A hearty congratulations Gunny!

I'm so happy to hear you're heading home safely!

I hope your family reunion lives up to your expectations. Let me be the first to thank you and your fellow Marines for your sacrifice and service.

Best,
Bill


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Gunny Contreras said:


> Hey Bunker!
> 
> It's been a while since I've been on puff, just been busy getting ready to leave Okinawa. I see my old boss LtCol Andrews is still getting that great support from you guys which is absolutely awesome. I'm glad you guys were able to keep the ball rolling there. Thanks again for everything you guys do to make things good for us wherever we are. God bless you guys man!
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Gunny, glad you're coming home for good!

I am glad we were able to send a little more comfort to the Marines at MARCENT.

I sure you have something tasty picked out for a homecoming smoke :thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Gunny Contreras said:


> Hey Dave! Hope all is well with you brother! It's been a while man, but I'm finally leaving Okinawa and heading home to be with my family for good!! Very excited about it man! I've been away from home for two years... yes it's time! Haha!
> 
> You made this past year and a half endurable for us out there and i'm sure you continue touching the lives of many service members currently deployed. I hope god blesses with you twice as much as you have given to the troops. Thanks again for your supportive words and of course the fine cigars. Take care my friend.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gunny
Sure hope you stay home for a long time, you did your part brother. We are the better for knowing you. God Bless You Brother!

Dave


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

Amen!!!!! :usa2:

.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Joe in Gilbert AZ

Thanks Bro!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Alright folks, I'm getting ready to head out in a couple of days. I should be starting my long journey home on Monday and hopefully I'll make it back to the beloved US of A by Sunday. I found this site about half way through my deployment, and not only has it made my deployment, but in all honesty, it's made a big change in my life. Beside the fact that I got bombed, more than Charlie Sheen on another bender, with cigars from the generous folks here, I've made more friends than I ever knew possible.

I'd like to take a moment to thank Dave and so many countless others on here for what you guys do. Through here I've learned more than I had in years before dabbling back and forth in cigars. If you could ever quantify or put a price on knowledge, you're a better man than I, but this alone is pretty amazing to me. I've found the hidden enclave of where all the good people left in the world seem to hide out. Because of you guys, I've never been short of a smoke to just try to cut some of the stress that just occurs out here. Because of all of you, hundreds of cigars for the troops have made their way out here allowing me to be blessed enough to see their faces when handing them out. Let's not forget the countless thousands that have been sent everywhere else.

You guys, through your countless efforts, seek out some of the most stressed, home sick, tired and frustrated of our countrymen. You actively seek them out, and put a cigar in their hands. For those of you that are new, let me go ahead and scratch the myth right now, it's not the cigars that cheer us up. It's knowing that there are so many kind, generous, caring people back home that want to remind us that we're in their thoughts. People that could care less if they know the person, they just want to make some happy for a brief moment if nothing less. 

You all are just amazing people, and I'm damn glad to have met you. I hope all is well in your worlds and that happiness finds you in whatever forms it deems necessary. I'll probably not be able to be on here as much while I'm traveling, but rest assured that I will be back when I get home. Leaving friends like you all is never a forseeable idea, so plan to be stuck with me for quite a while. 

Jordan


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Travel Safe Jordon
We look forward to hearing from you once you reach home again. Thanks Again for all you do.

Dave


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> Alright folks, I'm getting ready to head out in a couple of days. I should be starting my long journey home on Monday and hopefully I'll make it back to the beloved US of A by Sunday. I found this site about half way through my deployment, and not only has it made my deployment, but in all honesty, it's made a big change in my life. Beside the fact that I got bombed, more than Charlie Sheen on another bender, with cigars from the generous folks here, I've made more friends than I ever knew possible.
> 
> I'd like to take a moment to thank Dave and so many countless others on here for what you guys do. Through here I've learned more than I had in years before dabbling back and forth in cigars. If you could ever quantify or put a price on knowledge, you're a better man than I, but this alone is pretty amazing to me. I've found the hidden enclave of where all the good people left in the world seem to hide out. Because of you guys, I've never been short of a smoke to just try to cut some of the stress that just occurs out here. Because of all of you, hundreds of cigars for the troops have made their way out here allowing me to be blessed enough to see their faces when handing them out. Let's not forget the countless thousands that have been sent everywhere else.
> 
> ...


WOW!!! What a post.

Dave,
You should be very proud of the efforts you have made and continue to make on behalf of the troops. I know I speak for all my fellow Puffers when I say that it is an honor to be a small part of this. But Dave, you are like a superhero in this. If it weren't for your tireless effort for the troops none of this might have happened. Good work Dave! You are a special BOTL.

Jordan,
Thanks for your service. You and your brothers/sisters in arms have my deepest gratitude. Well done!! Glad you are coming home.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very well said Jordan and thank you for your service.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Arnie said:


> WOW!!! What a post.
> 
> Dave,
> You should be very proud of the efforts you have made and continue to make on behalf of the troops. I know I speak for all my fellow Puffers when I say that it is an honor to be a small part of this. But Dave, you are like a superhero in this. If it weren't for your tireless effort for the troops none of this might have happened. Good work Dave! You are a special BOTL.
> ...


Wow
Thanks Arnie
I am again running behind but will catch up soon. Since Jordon shared so much I will share a quick reason, I have been down with the back again and this morning I fell in the shower I could not get up no matter how hard I tried. I will get some boxing done soon as I am moving around a bit better now. Only to be young again, I paid a man at work to go to the grocer and get my mail today. Go figure. and well said everyone.

We have some special Troops on this Board and off as well.

Thanks for the kind words brother!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Wow
> Thanks Arnie
> I am again running behind but will catch up soon. Since Jordon shared so much I will share a quick reason, I have been down with the back again and this morning I fell in the shower I could not get up no matter how hard I tried. I will get some boxing done soon as I am moving around a bit better now. Only to be young again, I paid a man at work to go to the grocer and get my mail today. Go figure. and well said everyone.
> 
> ...


Jordan, have a safe trip back. All of us at puff appreciate and thank you for what you have given us and this country.

Dave, as always, I wish you the best in health and wealth brother. Take care of yourself.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hope you get to feeling better soon Dave, take it easy on yourself, you deserve a rest!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Dave, as always, I wish you the best in health and wealth brother. Take care of yourself.


Thanks
I think I should get an award for the most embarrassing story posted in public. If I would of had a phone I would have called my guy at work to help this fat naked older guy up. I can laugh now but that morning Elvis was hiding as the words coming out of my mouth very not pleasant. poor little guy. You know animals know when something is wrong he spent a great amount of time with his head on my lap with them big eye's looking up at me as if he was trying to help.

He did just by being there! I really need to get this fixed. I mean really bad like!

Well Thanks :tea:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> Alright folks, .......... so plan to be stuck with me for quite a while.
> 
> Jordan


Wow!

Thank you very much Jordan for your high words of encouragement for Dave and all of us and even more for your service and fellowship!

Best wishes for a smooth journy. :usa2:

.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Dave, :wave:

I'm sure sorry to hear that you had another episode of extreme pain... out:

I'm sending my best wishes, thoughts & prayers that you will get some relief!

:thumb: _Dafiddla_

.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> Hope you get to feeling better soon Dave, take it easy on yourself, you deserve a rest!


Thanks Brother
But I really need to box at least three boxes for guy's that are soon to be heading home as well, I promised and tomorrow come hell or high water it is happening. I also have some super bowl payments and some empty boxes to mail. I appreciate the thought though!!

Have a safe trip home you deserve it and we are thrilled you are going to hang with us on your return home. do you have a date you think you will arrive home? :biggrin: just curious.

Also when you get a chance PM me your replacement cigar Santa 

Dave :nod:

Thanks Phil sorry to always be the whiner, you guy's are kinda my support ya know


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Rick and Group, I have added these Troops to our list and moved them to the top since they do not have a PX, Just an FYI Rick if you want the APO LMK brother!*

Hello,

I hope you don't mind, I got your info off of puff.com. My name is Sgt Blaine Howell, and I am currently deployed to Afghanistan with 2-4 INFANTRY, 4TH BDE, 10TH MTN.

We are stationed at COP Sayed Abad and do not have a PX or Shopping facility here. I have tried a couple of different sites ordering cigars offline and one of them never made it and the second one made it but the cigars were in a humidor bag that had not been sealed properly and they had dried out.

Im not asking for free cigars, I was just wondering if there is a list of reliable places I could order a good cigar online?

Im in HHC and we have around 115 soldiers in the company. Im not trying to order for the whole company, but if there are reliable sites where I could order for the 20 guys in my platoon, then I would greatly appreciate any information you could give me.

Thanks,

SGT Howell, Blaine


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay I got it boxed up, but have to wait til Tuesday when my guy works to carry them into the PO for me.
I think except for the empty tubes I promised this brings me up to date and will try and send a couple more troops later in the week.

Dave


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

Awesome pic Dave!! Haha! I got a sneek peak at that nice looking guidon on the wall... thanks for rep'ing it. Hope you're getting better brother! Take it easy on yourself and take it all a day at a time. I'm sure the troops understand you taking some time for yourself to recover.

5 days and a wake up!!

:usa2:

Semper Fidelis,
Gunny Contreras



smelvis said:


> Okay I got it boxed up, but have to wait til Tuesday when my guy works to carry them into the PO for me.
> I think except for the empty tubes I promised this brings me up to date and will try and send a couple more troops later in the week.
> 
> Dave


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

smelvis said:


> *Rick and Group, I have added these Troops to our list and moved them to the top since they do not have a PX, Just an FYI Rick if you want the APO LMK brother!*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I hope you don't mind, I got your info off of puff.com. My name is Sgt Blaine Howell, ..........


*Sa-weeeeeet!*

This is gonna be good! :handsrubbingtogether:

pm sent

:biggrin:

.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Got a bunch of stuff and $100 bill from Matt P from Corona CA

Thanks Bro!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

WOW Matt Nice!!! Dave please keep up the good work and THANKS.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

That $100 spot sure is nice


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> That $100 spot sure is nice


Yeah it is and with Arnie's that will ship around 16 boxes give or take, Thanks All!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Good to see that you got it. I was afraid that the weight from the hand warmers would mess up the sticks. I figure the cash would help get 'em out.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> Good to see that you got it. I was afraid that the weight from the hand warmers would mess up the sticks. I figure the cash would help get 'em out.


Ah ha now I know who sent such a nice selection and the cash.

Thanks Matt!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

A bunch of nice sticks from Firedawg

Thanks Bro!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Good to see that you got it. I was afraid that the weight from the hand warmers would mess up the sticks. I figure the cash would help get 'em out.


Great job on the cigars and money Matt! Much appreciated!



Firedawg said:


> WOW Matt Nice!!! Dave please keep up the good work and THANKS.


That goes for you as well, nice cigars Todd!

Keep up the good work Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Got a nice pack of cigars from Mike sorry deleted your pm so I don't have your screen name, and no picture but some nice cigars.

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Got some nice cigars from Phil

Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Out going to.....SGT Howell, Blaine
HQ PLT, HHC 2-4 INF, TF Warrior 
FOB Shank, COP Sayed Abad
and...
CH (CPT) Robert Holsinger
HHC 3-8 3HBCT 1CD
COS Gary Owen, Iraq


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hoping to get a couple more to this guy tomorrow along with getting everyone I promised prizes to.

GySgt Randal Southern
MACS-1 ATC
FOB Ramrod


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Suzza stubborn man had to send these because we wouldn't take shipping back for the liberties.

Thanks brother!! great sticks to send to our Troops!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Dave,

I just wanted to say thanks so much for the care packages and the cigars
that came over the holidays. The timing was great, and we have really
been enjoying getting out for a smoke.

I attached some photos that we went out and took yesterday. We made up one for Puff.com, and one for you to use as you
desire.

Also, I only have about one more month here in Kuwait. As I leave,
please change the name of our POC to the following for the guys that
will still be here for months to come:

Mr Dustin Whitely
MCE-K
APO, AE 09366

Appreciate all that you do to support us out here!

Semper Fi!
Max

LtCol Charles M. (Max) Andrews, Jr., USMC Deputy, MARCENT Coordination
Element-Kuwait Camp Arifjan, Kuwait


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Out going to.....SGT Howell, Blaine
> HQ PLT, HHC 2-4 INF, TF Warrior
> FOB Shank, COP Sayed Abad
> and...
> ...


_That.... Is A BEAUTIFUL THING!!!!!!!!!_

:dance::dance::whoo: :banana::dance::dance:

Thank you Sir!!!! :high5:

.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Shucks Phil Thank You:car:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Dave - Heads up - incoming fiver from a nube puffer - keep up the good work! If you need it here's the DC 0309 2880 0001 3349 9696.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad to see you joining in the fun dav0


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Can think of no better cause than our kids serving.



Rock31 said:


> Glad to see you joining in the fun dav0


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

dav0 said:


> Can think of no better cause than our kids serving.


Thanks Dave!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From William S

Thanks Bro!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

dav0 what is that middle stick?

Great job guys!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Famous Smoke house brand called Siboney Reserve, blended (and rolled I assume) by DPG. Not as peppery as most Garcia blends, but not bad for a $4 smoke.



Rock31 said:


> dav0 what is that middle stick?
> 
> Great job guys!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

No problem Dave, thanks for doing the work to get em' to the men & woman serving. Expect something from me around once a month.



smelvis said:


> Thanks Dave!!


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

I just found this thread. Dave, I am assuming that you send out packages monthly?


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> dav0 what is that middle stick?
> 
> Great job guys!


I think it is a Siboney.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From RGRTim

Thanks Bro!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Four going to CH (CPT) Robert Holsinger -COS Gary Owen, Iraq this is one for the lady and 3 for everyone.

And one Cigar heavy starter box to skydvejam just helping owaindav


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ignite223 said:


> I just found this thread. Dave, I am assuming that you send out packages monthly?


Hi Ryan
Sorry I missed your question, yeah try to do weekly but it tends to run a couple times a month give or take sometimes it depend on their stock and my ability to get stuff boxed up. we try to average a couple boxes a week and overall I think we are close to that in the long haul, with Christmas we probably went way over this number.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Funny timing I was emailing with CPT Robert Holsinger -COS Gary Owen letting him know more were soon on the way and he sent some more pictures, Thanks Brother and stay safe!!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Nothing quite like being one of those smiling faces! Dave you and everyone here do amazing things for us when were out there!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Aw, Hell.

After seeing these fine young men enjoying one of lifes few pleasures, I'm not gonna be able to wait a month. 

Expect some ordnance soon Dave.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

A couple more from this morning.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Dave, incoming - DC 0310 2640 0000 6273 1690 .... :usa:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Dave appreciate the help brother!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Trust issues so here's some dc's

0310 2640 0002 3293 0755
0310 2640 0002 3293 0672
0310 2640 0002 3293 0779
0310 2640 0002 3293 0786
0310 2640 0002 3293 0793


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Trust issues so here's some dc's
> 
> 0310 2640 0002 3293 0755
> 0310 2640 0002 3293 0672
> ...


Trust issues?? Someone is questioning your integrity? That is just wrong.

After all youve done for our service men & women? Not to mention all you have done for Puff members.

Dave you have my trust & Im sure the trust of everyone else that sent you supplies for our troops.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Trust issues so here's some dc's
> 
> 0310 2640 0002 3293 0755
> 0310 2640 0002 3293 0672
> ...


Ok, I don't want to turn this thread into something it's not, and I understand I'm a little biased, but I can't leave this alone. On two seperate occasions on this deployment I ran into people who told me they were recipients of cigars from folks on here by way of Dave. One of them was an Army Major who said he had received cigars from Dave while he was in Iraq. The other was an Army SFC who said that he had gotten cigars from his Chaplain, who had received them from "Some guy in Washington State, not the city." I know that me and my folks had received a fair number of those cigars, so it's probably not the best coming from me, but really, what are the chances? I mean, I was at a remote camp in Afghanistan, and I was running into people that knew of Dave through folks he had sent cigars too. It's not so small a world when your reach is that far. Don't let it get you down Dave, and try not to hold it against them either I suppose. I'm a fortunate individual that was on the receiving end of these packages so I can speak from experience of the impact they have. Either way buddy, I'm proud of you and I'm DAMN glad to have made a friend in you.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Trust issues so here's some dc's


Dave, you tell whoever has trust issues to KISS MY BIG FAT @SS!

BTW, just for some of those who may not have a clue, every once in a while you can package up a little "M80" for Dave, with a note NOT to send this particular gift on. After all, he's earned it in so many different ways that they can't be listed. (stepping down off soapbox)

Ok, had my say.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

No worries Guy's Thanks for all the Love, Just posting DC's again to cover my ass. Lets keep it off the board but I Thank You!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Rick aka Bunker

Thanks brother! Bell well!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Dave aka DavO

Thanks brother!


----------



## nova69400 (Mar 3, 2011)

Very cool, I was medically unable to serve, so I try to do what I can for our boys that serve...

Package will be in the mail soon. I assume I can just send it to the address under your avatar?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

nova69400 said:


> Very cool, I was medically unable to serve, so I try to do what I can for our boys that serve...
> 
> Package will be in the mail soon. I assume I can just send it to the address under your avatar?


Correct, Thanks Tony!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

heading your way will post dc later (if i remember)


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

kapathy said:


> heading your way will post dc later (if i remember)


Thanks Kevin!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

0310 2640 0000 9598 4766

hopefully this time i included a name, return address, note ya know something in with the stogies.......my luck i remembered all that and forget the stogies


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

kapathy said:


> 0310 2640 0000 9598 4766
> 
> hopefully this time i included a name, return address, note ya know something in with the stogies.......my luck i remembered all that and forget the stogies


No worries I will remember now it takes awhile old age I guess. LOL


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

smelvis said:


> No worries I will remember now it takes awhile old age I guess. LOL


i wish i could blame it on age...... ill blame the last 10 yrs of shift work instead


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Chaplain Holsinger, Robert CPT

Tell me you guy's don't make a difference, look at those happy Cigar faces


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Kapathy some nice cigars and some for me too!

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Ed F Austin TX a whole bunch if nice cigars, sorry don't know your handle?

Thanks Bro!


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, he was not kidding that it was a cigar heavy load that hit out here. I wish that I could take pictures at this location, but we are not even allowed to have a camera at the camp that I am at.
I might be jumping locations, and I might be able to have a camera there, if so I will acquire one and get some pictures on here for all to share, as well as the thread on the pipe side of the house since that is where I tend to spend my time at. Although I am working the pipe side of the house and enjoying it, my first deployment about 10 years ago I got started on cigars, now on my 6th rotation, and still enjoy a nice cigar, and I have taught several soldiers the fine art of cigars. 
Thank you everyone for helping us have a reason to sit around and converse for a period of time with other troops. We do appreciate it more then you will know.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Will be sending along a small package for you to pass along tomorrow...thanks for doing this, it is a great idea.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Will be sending along a small package for you to pass along tomorrow...thanks for doing this, it is a great idea.


Thanks Kipp!!

James glad they got there so fast enjoy brother


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Kipp!!
> 
> James glad they got there so fast enjoy brother


Going out today Dave...sorry for the delay. I did come across a few sticks that might need a little jolt of humidification (a half box of small sticks, a gurkha and a 3 pack of something else...can't remember)..the rest should be fine and ready to go. You can decide if they are worth sending, and if not you can just disgard them. 25ish sticks, a Cigar Mag, and some \
matches (don't know if you can send those or not). Thanks again for doing this!
-Kipp


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Going out today Dave...sorry for the delay. I did come across a few sticks that might need a little jolt of humidification (a half box of small sticks, a gurkha and a 3 pack of something else...can't remember)..the rest should be fine and ready to go. You can decide if they are worth sending, and if not you can just disgard them. 25ish sticks, a Cigar Mag, and some \
> matches (don't know if you can send those or not). Thanks again for doing this!
> -Kipp


Thanks Kipp
No worries all donations get put in coolers and cycled so they have time to stay at 70% for enough time so our Men and Women get them in good smoking condition.

Thanks Bro!

Oh and yes we can send matches and mags, I really appreciate the extra's!!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> thanks kipp
> no worries all donations get put in coolers and cycled so they have time to stay at 70% for enough time so our men and women get them in good smoking condition.
> 
> Thanks bro!
> ...


dc 0310 0480 0003 3433 7700


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Dan R Alexandria, VA a nice load of Cigars.

Thanks Bro


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Dave
Will got more to you next week..........


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Dave
> Will got more to you next week..........


Thanks Al


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Bob aka 68-Lotus some nice cigars and yes Bob Thanks I did light and am now smoking the Casa Magna belicoso. Thanks Bro!

PS sorry for the bad pic and also more important to me is, Thank You for your service!!!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> dc 0310 0480 0003 3433 7700


Got em Brother Kipp, a nice load of cigars and stuff for our Troops.

Thanks Bro!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Any time man...what you do is awesome! Hope they hit the cooler and arrive perfect for the troops! God Bless the USA!!



smelvis said:


> Got em Brother Kipp, a nice load of cigars and stuff for our Troops.
> 
> Thanks Bro!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Any time man...what you do is awesome! Hope they hit the cooler and arrive perfect for the troops! God Bless the USA!!


Correction Brother, What WE do is awesome and it's puff and it's great members that make it happen. I am just the lucky guy that gets a lot of the credit when it just would be oh so small without you all!!!!!!!!

Thank You all, I Love my Country and I Love and respect our Armed Forces!


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Dave, you have a package heading your way for the troops. 

Dustin


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Dustin


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

0309 3220 0002 1209 9442

More to follow. Brainstorming a idea right now.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow Jim said he was going to send some cigars he didn't say it was a big box of great cigars some punches and cutters aka avo-addict Thanks Bro way cool!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Got some nice cigars from Titlowda

Thanks Bro!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

smelvis said:


> From Bob aka 68-Lotus some nice cigars and yes Bob Thanks I did light and am now smoking the Casa Magna belicoso. Thanks Bro!
> 
> PS sorry for the bad pic and also more important to me is, Thank You for your service!!!!!!


I'z kinda hoping your'd grab the Casa & Anejo!....:mrgreen:

And.......you are Most Welcome!!!!!! :usa:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

The Casa was delicious bro, I put the Anjeo in the premiums box I'm building for a Special Troop thingamajig. 

Thanks Again.

PS
About the Honorary Troop thing do I get VA benefits? LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

smelvis said:


> The Casa was delicious bro, I put the Anjeo in the premiums box I'm building for a Special Troop thingamajig.
> 
> Thanks Again.
> 
> ...


O Man!..:faint:..:doh:...Been thinking all this time you was in the service!..:lol:...Guess it was the Avatar! :laugh:

Keep up the good work!! :thumb:

And maybe not VA.:lol:....But sure Hope your Benefitting in other ways!! :ss


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

68 Lotus said:


> O Man!..:faint:..:doh:...Been thinking all this time you was in the service!..:lol:...Guess it was the Avatar! :laugh:
> 
> Keep up the good work!! :thumb:
> 
> And maybe not VA.:lol:....But sure Hope your Benefitting in other ways!! :ss


Oh Yeah I benefit Daily being in the company of people like you. :amen:


----------



## ChappyJack (Aug 21, 2010)

Happy recipients all, Dave. Nice to see some other chaplains working it. Thanks for the support and all you do. I will hand over the torch in less than 30 days and head to the 5 sided building. Blessings,

ChappyJack


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ChappyJack said:


> Happy recipients all, Dave. Nice to see some other chaplains working it. Thanks for the support and all you do. I will hand over the torch in less than 30 days and head to the 5 sided building. Blessings,
> 
> ChappyJack


Hi Jack
Congrats and Thanks for all you do for us, Please send me your replacements name and address if you don't mind. Thanks for letting me know you would be surprised how many don't LOL

Keep in Touch Brother!

Dave


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just finished packing up my first shipment of cigars for the troops. Going to send them out tomorrow!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bc8436 said:


> Just finished packing up my first shipment of cigars for the troops. Going to send them out tomorrow!


Thanks Bryan!!


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sent them out today ... should arrive on Wednesday

dc 0310 3200 0000 1727 8426


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I am no longer accepting PP I am setting up an Amazon account.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-discussion/287605-screw-paypoop.html#post3177162


----------



## Hatattack (Jan 5, 2011)

Pay al sucks!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hatattack said:


> Pay al sucks!


Big time talk about big brother!

I have set up an account with Amazon Payments same email [email protected]


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Posting this here as a way to keep track of where we are! Very Impressive People!

Congrats to all the Winners!

The Grand total posted is $1130 plus about $60 from mail that guy's didn't want credit means $1190
$$$$$$$$$$$$WOW$$$$$$$$$$$

Thanks You All

Plus about $80 I still had left from the last two donors brings it to $1270

Thanks Ron LOL Great Job my Friend


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Paypoop has frozen my account please do not send any money to it, if you are sending money use amazon or snail mail, no worries I withdrew all monies before they did this, Screw them!

Thanks

Dave*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Four boxes to William Barrett Camp Marmal, ie Jordons Friend

DC's Tomorrow


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice work gentleman!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks guy
I mailed them today and didn't buy DC's they are going to Jordon's Friend so no reason to waste the money, I will get dc's on stuff sent to people you don't know this time I am sure we will here about it so just silly!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

A bog donation of some nice Cigars from Bryan aka bc8436

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Eric aka EricF a huge bundle

Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Leo aka Hatattack a very big load of cigars, lighters and cutters and a premium CRA set for the Officers.

Thanks Bro very very nice!


----------



## Hatattack (Jan 5, 2011)

A big thanks to Robbie from Cordova Cigars he helped make it possible for my to get the boxes of cutters/lighters and he gave me a great deal on the cigars. So support a great retailer that cares about the troops. 


Other than the CRA pack the rest of those cigars have around 6 years of age on them.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hatattack said:


> A big thanks to Robbie from Cordova Cigars he helped make it possible for my to get the boxes of cutters/lighters and he gave me a great deal on the cigars. So support a great retailer that cares about the troops.
> 
> Other than the CRA pack the rest of those cigars have around 6 years of age on them.


I'll check out Cordova when I saw the box with their name I was unsure what to expect, well you certainly sent the biggest in a long time brother, we will get them to the right people.

Thanks Again Leo WTG brother and People check out Cordova Cigars for helping in such a generous donation!


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0060 9433 08
9405 5036 9930 0060 9433 22

Should be there Friday ...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bc8436 said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0060 9433 08
> 9405 5036 9930 0060 9433 22
> 
> Should be there Friday ...


Thanks Bryan


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Also I have a request of support and the answer is obvious LOL

Here I will share the letter. Thanks Guy's!!

Dave/Smelvis, you guys supported my platoon a few years back through the troop support program (back when puff.com was Club Stogie) and I was wondering if you guys were willing to do it again. I am a company commander now (if you stick around long enough, they will continue to promote you) and am back in Afghanistan in the Garmsir District. Once again we are in the middle of no where. Not living out of ruck sacks thank god but still living on cots in the middle of the desert with no post exchange or chow hall in site. Well we have a chow hall but it serves delicious MREs and tray rations. Anyway I hope you are doing well and are still in the troop support business. My new mailing address isn’t up and running yet but I have a friend who is letting me use his until mine hits.

Capt Byron Owen


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

A resounding YES, perhaps? LOL Makes it all worth while...if we can provide a few soldiers with a sense of normalcy and relaxation I am all for it!



smelvis said:


> Also I have a request of support and the answer is obvious LOL
> 
> Here I will share the letter. Thanks Guy's!!
> 
> ...


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Also I have a request of support and the answer is obvious LOL
> 
> Here I will share the letter. Thanks Guy's!!
> 
> ...


Hopefully the cigars can help them to unwind a bit.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I am sure it will!! Funny I was not here when it was club stogies but that doesn't matter. I'll get some packaged this weekend for them.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Also I have a request of support and the answer is obvious LOL
> 
> Here I will share the letter. Thanks Guy's!!
> 
> ...


Dave, you got the cigars handled I'm sure. You want me to put together a couple pipe starters but mostly do some personal care items? I've still got lots of those. And a guy at work brought me 2 big bags of assorted candy. PM me if that's something I can do with ya!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sure Dave I'll pm the APO

Thanks!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Four boxes to William Barrett Camp Marmal, ie Jordons Friend
> 
> DC's Tomorrow


LOL. I hadn't checked this thread in a while but Bill e-mailed me with the funniest e-mail after having gotten this. I gave him your e-mail Dave, and was thankful that he now understood why my office was always a mess while I was there... lol.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh good he got them okay Jordon, I didn't use DC's knowing he would report in LOL Thanks for confirming this!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Oh good he got them okay Jordon, I didn't use DC's knowing he would report in LOL Thanks for confirming this!


Not a problem Dave! lol. I was laughing pretty damn hard about that e-mail. He's probably one of the people that is the best with words I've met in a while. The e-mail seemed as though he was at a loss for words... lol.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

To Captain Byron Owen he used to get support when Puff was club stogie and somehow found me LOL I went cigar heavy with food and personal care as well.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Scion | Military Care Package


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Hatattack said:


> A big thanks to Robbie from Cordova Cigars he helped make it possible for my to get the boxes of cutters/lighters and he gave me a great deal on the cigars. So support a great retailer that cares about the troops.
> 
> Other than the CRA pack the rest of those cigars have around 6 years of age on them.


Cordova's a great place! I've only met Robbie once but his dad is pretty cool. We're going to have to meet up over there Hatattack! Since I found out about the place I've tried to get over there about once a month so play dominos and smoke some cigars.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

owaindav is a good guy he is mainly on the pipe side of Puff please welcome him as he is helping to Take care of our Troops. It will take a load off me and we can work as a team in making sure our troops are taken care of.

Here is his thread!!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...one-interested-helping-some-our-military.html

I trust and encourage those who don't already send to me to send to him, or split it up whatever you feel comfortable with, all I know is it's a good thing having help as it can be overwhelming at times to keep up.

And he has a good name how can you not like a guy with a name like Dave 

David Bowles
5300 Halls Mill Road, Ste H203
Mobile, AL 36619

I am in no way stopping or slowing down but rather asking him for his help and we need it as we can never send enough, plus he has friends that I do not know and visa versus.

Thanks Dave and great job brother!!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

0308 2040 0001 8788 7549
0308 2040 0001 8788 7556
0308 2040 0001 8788 7563


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm sending a box of personal care/snack items tomorrow.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Holsinger, Robert CPT MIL USA FORSCOM


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I heard from Yan and Ferry and they are sending some boxes for the troops with the next group buy. Just a heads up to some pretty cool friends we have in another Country.

Thanks Yan and Ferry oh okay Ron too 

*Please buy Sultan Cigars a great cigar from some great People!!*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I got an email from Robert.

"Holsinger, Robert CPT MIL USA
FORSCOM" 
Dave,

>> We are starting to run low on our supply of cigars. I wanted to
>> check if you had any more. As you can see from the pictures,
>> Soldiers love them!
>>
>> Thanks again,
>> Robert


DC's Tomorrow or Monday!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

What's up Dave, keep up the good work Bro!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

salmonfly said:


> What's up Dave, keep up the good work Bro!!


Hey Bro
Where you been, damn sure is good to see you back. Hope all is well with you!

Dave


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Hey Bro
> Where you been, damn sure is good to see you back. Hope all is well with you!
> 
> Dave


I've been home with baby girl no2 and it's all pretty good here for now, 
thanks for asking Bro.


----------



## msgtjeb (Apr 22, 2011)

How do I get cigars sent to our unit? We're the Rule of Law Field Force-Afghan (NKL) at FOB Finley-Shields. There are only 13 of us but expect to grow to 42 soon. At least half of us enjoy smoking cigars and would love to have some sent to us. Please let me know if there is a special way to get our unit included, thanks. 

Yes I'm military but your not supposed to put rank on our mail. I'm a Master Sergeant (E7) in the United States Air Force. Our unit is a combined joint task force with their headquarters in Kubal Afghanistan.

John Butcher
FOB Finley-Shields 
via FOB Fenty
APO AE 09310


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

msgtjeb said:


> How do I get cigars sent to our unit? We're the Rule of Law Field Force-Afghan (NKL) at FOB Finley-Shields. There are only 13 of us but expect to grow to 42 soon. At least half of us enjoy smoking cigars and would love to have some sent to us. Please let me know if there is a special way to get our unit included, thanks.
> 
> Yes I'm military but your not supposed to put rank on our mail. I'm a Master Sergeant (E7) in the United States Air Force. Our unit is a combined joint task force with their headquarters in Kubal Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


Hi John
Sorry I was going to reply then spaced, can you email me at [email protected] and we'll see what we can get going.

Thanks Brother stay safe and Thanks for Serving!!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I made email contact with John and will send him some boxes of cigars this weekend!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad to see the Troops being taken care of!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> owaindav is a good guy he is mainly on the pipe side of Puff please welcome him as he is helping to Take care of our Troops. It will take a load off me and we can work as a team in making sure our troops are taken care of.
> 
> Here is his thread!!
> 
> ...


Just want to remind everyone that David is helping, Also just in case I get hit by a truck or something it would be great to have David take over. Just like a will best to have stuff in place ya never know what will happen in this crazy world.

Again Welcome David and Thank You so much for caring about our troops and jumping in head first  Hard not to Huh 

Thanks

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Jordon and a little extra from Shane!

Thanks Guy's


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Rob
Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tim is my Nephew and I will be sending him some cigars to hand out to our wounded warriors anyone who wants his address to contribute just pm me. Tim is a SGT in CID 
*

On May 13, there's a function at the Pentagon for Wounded Warriors. I have volunteered to help out. I can distribute a few sticks if anyone wants to send some along. It's a big event - buses full of wounded guys touring the Pentagon and going to a ceremony.

Spread the word - I will be giving out some of my own stuff, and I'm happy to carry more. I might be able to sneak a few pictures, but officially there's no photography allowed on the Pentagon property.

A couple of us from the office are going to help out with this. We'll collect the sticks - two or two thousand Warriors - and deliver them with Puff's compliments. I'll make sure any notes that are sent go with 'em.

Thanks, Dave -

TIM aka kiddo...
*Tim is the one in the helicopter lower right bottom.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

That's awesome man! I've had someone ask about the Wounded Warriors program.


----------



## i2rule (Apr 21, 2011)

How many cigars in total you are trying to raiseoke:?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

i2rule said:


> How many cigars in total you are trying to raiseoke:?


I don't know I'll send some never really thought of a number, just thought I would post it and see what happens. sounds like a big shin dig how many they can pass out is hard to tell.

Tim are you reading this?

I'll email him and see if he can pop on he's pokersmoker here on puff


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

owaindav said:


> That's awesome man! I've had someone ask about the Wounded Warriors program.


We have some address's to them but they don't all take cigars. if anyone wants them just ask. I think the sticky is still here to but without being able to send cigars it got sidelined.


----------



## i2rule (Apr 21, 2011)

You may want to send a request via facebook to Cigars International for a donation. I remember them doing something similar for our troops. It does't hurt to ask.


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Man where were you guys while I was deployed lol....... Good on you for taking care of our troops.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

i2rule said:


> You may want to send a request via facebook to Cigars International for a donation. I remember them doing something similar for our troops. It does't hurt to ask.


I send to all the big boy's a couple times a year so far except for BCP.com and a few I don't even get replies back. cigars.com sells me cutters cheap, sultan donates some once in awhile. if I missed anyone sorry but that's about it for companies.

They all have a lot of requests so I understand but would at least like a form rejection no LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Tim is my Nephew and I will be sending him some cigars to hand out to our wounded warriors anyone who wants his address to contribute just pm me. Tim is a SGT in CID
> *
> 
> On May 13, there's a function at the Pentagon for Wounded Warriors. I have volunteered to help out. I can distribute a few sticks if anyone wants to send some along. It's a big event - buses full of wounded guys touring the Pentagon and going to a ceremony.
> ...


bump


----------



## Poker Smoker (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi, ladies and gents -

My plan is to carry as many singles as I can fit in a backpack and give them to anyone in the (very large) group who'll take one. If there's someone who's obviously a cigar guy, I would like to have some fivers or more premium smokes ready to hand out (with some kind of recognition that they came from Puff.com's troop drive). Maybe we can recruit some of them and see them on here...

Anyway - two or two thousand - I will distribute all of them. If there are leftovers, I will find a way to get them into the hands of other wounded guys/gals. They're easy to find around here, unfortunately.

Thanks for supporting the troopers -

TIM

PS - thanks to Uncle Smelvis for doing so much for our men and women downrange. I talk him up to my friends quite a bit!



smelvis said:


> I don't know I'll send some never really thought of a number, just thought I would post it and see what happens. sounds like a big shin dig how many they can pass out is hard to tell.
> 
> Tim are you reading this?
> 
> I'll email him and see if he can pop on he's pokersmoker here on puff


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tim
I hope you are talking about a couple thousand people because the chance of getting that many cigars is nil. we don't usually get that many after a big raffle a few hundred maybe Brother!

Now BTW I am looking to fulfill a promise I made to Alex the Torano rep in our area who was Special Forces and I am looking for some deployed SF units if anyone knows any please pm me. anyway I was just pm'ing to Jordon and quoted this note I got from the last SF guy's we took care of for there entire deployment. well it speaks for itself.

*Tell me we don't make a difference!!! *


----------



## Poker Smoker (Dec 3, 2009)

Understood, Dave - thanks. Just saying no quantity is too small or too big.

'Preciate it.

TIM



smelvis said:


> Tim
> I hope you are talking about a couple thousand people because the chance of getting that many cigars is nil. we don't usually get that many after a big raffle a few hundred maybe Brother!
> 
> Now BTW I am looking to fulfill a promise I made to Alex the Torano rep in our area who was Special Forces and I am looking for some deployed SF units if anyone knows any please pm me. anyway I was just pm'ing to Jordon and quoted this note I got from the last SF guy's we took care of for there entire deployment. well it speaks for itself.
> ...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Poker Smoker said:


> Understood, Dave - thanks. Just saying no quantity is too small or too big.
> 
> 'Preciate it.
> 
> TIM


No worries Nephew just didn't want your hopes to high for reality, Now when you tell all them collage women you showed me how debonair and handsome your Uncle is now that's reality 

PS
We'll do our best Soldier!


----------



## Poker Smoker (Dec 3, 2009)

That made me think if when we were in DC and we "accidentally" drove through Georgetown. Some people in the car nearly broke their necks...



smelvis said:


> No worries Nephew just didn't want your hopes to high for reality, Now when you tell all them collage women you showed me how debonair and handsome your Uncle is now that's reality
> 
> PS
> We'll do our best Soldier!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Poker Smoker said:


> That made me think if when we were in DC and we "accidentally" drove through Georgetown. Some people in the car nearly broke their necks...


accidentally ROTFLMAO

Bump because I Love my Nephew!!!


----------



## Mortanis (Jul 12, 2009)

Dave, there anything in particular you're looking for these days you are low on? I've spent a pretty penny on myself this month and would love to send some stuff down with Justin next time he heads that way.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Mortanis said:


> Dave, there anything in particular you're looking for these days you are low on? I've spent a pretty penny on myself this month and would love to send some stuff down with Justin next time he heads that way.


Hey Josh
Missed you the last few trips bro! I am tight on most stuff maybe slim Jims, Tabasco sauce and jerky type stuff, oh and popcorn in individual packs, just got this note from one of our troops!

Thanks Bro!

*Hey Dave! I got two boxes in the mail today with slim jims, snacks and Tabasco, always a winning combination. I don't know how long that puts us at, maybe three weeks to get here? I am assuming the other two will be in shortly. Do you know if he stacked two of the boxes with cigars and the other two with food? Tabasco was a big hit, I did get some requests for Tapatio and Cholula which apparently are popular here. I told the Marines I would pass those requests along. I distro-ed the snacks to the Marines and everyone was happy to get them. One note; we don't need any hygiene gear here, we are lucky enough to have overflowing boxes here in the chapel with soap and etc. Popcorn is a big hit here by the way, as is jerky and the slim jims. Thanks again Dave, I will send photos when I can get to a morale line.

Capt Byron Owen
Intelligence Officer *


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Slim Jims, Popcorn and Hot Sauce, that's easy enough


----------



## Mortanis (Jul 12, 2009)

That's an unusual request, but I'll nab a crapton of Slim Jims and Tabasco and drag it down next herf


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Mortanis said:


> That's an unusual request, but I'll nab a crapton of Slim Jims and Tabasco and drag it down next herf


Yeah The slims and jerky have always been popular but the Tabasco is new I guess the food needs help 

Thanks Josh and Ray!!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Dave, I'm assuming it's unpopped popcorn like the Act stuff that you put in a microwave? Next box I send to whomever is going to be snacks and smokes! I talked to a security guard where I work who spent some time over there and he said ANY kind of snack was huge over there. He also said any time anybody gets a package, they all share it with everyone they can.

The only problem I have is the Little Debbie cake boxes don't fit in the flat rate boxes well. I'm assuming it doesn't matter if they're not in the box, just in the individual wrappers. What are your thoughts?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Dave
Yeah the individual microwave kind and yes I always take the stuff out of the boxes it helps and I use it to fill all the little holes so the box is really full LOL. I just sent you a couple new address's too 

Nice letter BTW 

Dave


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Got the addy's. And yeah, I was pumped to get the letter! If you want to see it, go here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...one-interested-helping-some-our-military.html post 168


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Two boxes starter boxes for two new guy's/Units

Johnson, Steven C. 
CPT, LG
G Co 334th BSB

John E. Butcher, MSgt 
FOB Finley-Shields


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey guys sorry I have not been on much, this new location is keeping me way beyond busy. Tried to read up some but have not even had the time for that.
P.S. smelvis sent you a PM about a question you asked, hard one to answer though I tell you.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

skydvejam said:


> Hey guys sorry I have not been on much, this new location is keeping me way beyond busy. Tried to read up some but have not even had the time for that.
> P.S. smelvis sent you a PM about a question you asked, hard one to answer though I tell you.


Thanks James replied to it, Stay Safe Brother!


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

I am sure you have all heard the news, but I am so glad that we got bin laden


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

skydvejam said:


> I am sure you have all heard the news, but I am so glad that we got bin laden


Yes good Job brother and all your mates, I am smoking a 05 Forbidden X to celebrate!!!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

skydvejam said:


> I am sure you have all heard the news, but I am so glad that we got bin laden


Thank you for a job well done!
God Bless and keep safe the Men & Woman of the US Armed forces. They make me proud each day to be an American. :usa:

Stay alert, evil can never be totally banished.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Yes good Job brother and all your mates, I am smoking a 05 Forbidden X to celebrate!!!


Am at work.... Intend to do something similar when I get home, maybe I will tap into the stash you sent me! Best cigars I have!

God bless all the soldiers that protect America!:usa2:


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

I know it is a little late, but I have a Habbana that I have been holding on to, time to light that up later.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Mortanis said:


> That's an unusual request, but I'll nab a crapton of Slim Jims and Tabasco and drag it down next herf


Coffee, creamer and hot sauce were always at the top of the list of things the deployed could not get enough.

I have been told some of the forward guys have their own microwaves which would explain the popcorn.

As for the smoke, I think the year-old Anejo Shark I got from Shuckins is getting burnt tonight in honor of swarm of sea scavagers that hopefully tore that bastard into pieces as soon as he hit the water.

I am hoping that proper burial at sea involved two sailors simply heaving him off the fantail.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bunker said:


> Coffee, creamer and hot sauce were always at the top of the list of things the deployed could not get enough.
> 
> I have been told some of the forward guys have their own microwaves which would explain the popcorn.
> 
> ...


Right? LOL Two guys, one on each leg swinging him back and forth. "one.....two.....HEAVE!"


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Think I'll be lighting up a gifted Boli CC in honor of Navy Seal Team 6. My coworkers son was a Navy Seal and worked with those guys and knows them well - GO USA :usa2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

0310 2640 0002 3293 5378
0310 2640 0002 3293 5385


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Dave I will get another package out to you within a day or so.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

deleted


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

titlowda said:


> Dave I will get another package out to you within a day or so.


Thanks Man, I got the one from Rick and you just need to take a pic and post it.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Titlowda and Bunker!

Thanks Guy's


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Dammit Byron didn't get the cigars boxes*

Dave
For some reason I cannot access puff.com Can you relay that message for me? The best way for me to post on puff will be for me to send you emails. I have a picture of the care package but have to wait to get on a civilian internet connection to send it. My new address is up and running (actually both addresses work now). I got another package with hygiene gear in it a couple of days ago. We actually have more hygiene gear than we can use over here from some USO donations but everything is appreciated. Did you guys send any cigars? There weren't any inside and I wanted to make sure they didn't get removed during inspection or something.

Capt Byron Owen
Hotel Company Commander
Unit 44015
FPO AP 96607-4015

Thanks again!

Byron


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

They took them out of the box? Are they not allowed?

That sucks!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Cigars boxes, as in multiple boxes of just cigars? If so then it has to be intentional at some level, for some reason.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

That really sucks.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know he didn't say they were opened and I do not write cigars on the boxes, Two boxes with cigars one almost all cigars and one with treats and some cigars. Then one food and one hygiene stuff. It may still be good he said in an earlier email that they showed up at different times, I think David B or Bunker aka Rick sent to him as well so he should have had six boxes total if I am remembering the right time.

This so far is the first I have heard of that may not have shown up, though there has been a few here and there where I hear nothing at all we send so may like at Christmas it's impossible to keep track of who's who!!

Sorry guy's I just thought it best to share everything but I am kinda pissed because a cigar heavy box is somewhere between 100-150 cigars or more, lighters, cutters, humi packs and all related items. what a waste if they get lost or stolen.

The bad part is I don't feel comfortable re sending knowing they might not get there


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> They took them out of the box? Are they not allowed?
> 
> That sucks!


Yes they are allowed!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

* Okay now I am sending more cigars until he get them and very soon, what a classy Marine. Man are we lucky to have these guy's on our side!*

Dave, no need to be sorry I was surprised myself when I saw how much hygiene stuff we had here. We are pretty darn remote, we are the southernmost Marine infantry battalion in the Helmand Province. We don't have access to a PX or chow hall but the guys before us did a good job of stockpiling all the hygiene necessities. Our Marines are mostly living in teams of four to a dozen in Afghan Army camps throughout the battlespace. You can't get more remote than that! The Marine Corps has a PX truck that they stock with hygiene gear at one of the main camps up north and it swings through every position here twice a month. We also utilize the USO and other organizations to provide hygiene gear for our Marines. They also buy stuff at the local bazaars and markets. War is all about logistics! I know care packages can be tough because you never know what the guys need since its so different.

Last year I couldn't get a bar of soap to save my life! We certainly appreciate all the packages, I just wanted to let you know what we have a lot of and what we don't. I haven't gotten your package yet just the three from Dave Bowles. I will send you emails so you can post them on puff. I have no idea why I can't access the site on the deployed server. I am sure that the box will show up, sometimes it just takes a little more time. Don't worry about resending, I would just ask Dave Bowles if he put cigars in the boxes so I can ascertain if they were pilfered or not. They were full of goodies to the brim so I am hoping that he forgot to put them in there because the shipping slips said they contained tobacco. If he did mail out some cigars I will talk to NCIS/CID to investigate our mail distro point at Camp Leatherneck. I know I got the humidor and cigars I ordered from Thompson Cigar and that one had been opened but no one took anything out. I never had any problems when you were sending me cigars back in 2008-2009. I think the main bomber was MACMS/Fred and some of his buddies. That was back in the Club Stogie days though. Thanks again Dave, and I will let you know when that last package gets here. I'll check the addresses on the boxes and report back.

To Puff: "Hey guys, I got three packages today and passed them out to our Marines. All of the Marines liked the snacks and drink mixes. We don't have access to a PX or chow hall so it's nice to add some flavor to the bottled water. I don't drink sugary drinks but the junior Marines intake more sugar than kids after Halloween. They tore into the seeds, macaroni etc. I can't access puff.com from here for some reason so Smelvis is going to have to relay my comms for me. Thanks again for all of your support, I'll send pictures when I can access a civilian internet line."

Capt Byron Owen
Intelligence Officer and
Hotel Company Commander
1st Battalion, 3rd Marines


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Man guy's this is making me sick, I wish I could just jump in the car and take a load right over. I don't have the energy tonight but right after work tomorrow I am packing some serious cigars and going to use some of those premiums I have been saving as well. I can't take this laying down just makes me sick. dammit all!!!

I hate not having control. sh*t guy's!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for persevering Dave!

<snicker>.......someone actually stole from a US Marine Intelligence Officer? I'd hate to be that guy.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Blue_2 said:


> Thanks for persevering Dave!
> 
> <snicker>.......someone actually stole from a US Marine Intelligence Officer? I'd hate to be that guy.


I hope not but he did if I remember he used a friends APO while he was on his way so it went in care of, I hope that didn't mess it up, I also print donate to Chaplain if they can't be located I might stop that. Sorry for the dram it's kinda personal to me and this is very serious undertaking!

They will probably show up but as I said after reading his last email I am not going to make these guy's wait they deserve better than that!!!

Thanks for listening I probably should have kept this private but thought maybe you guy's would like to see the whole meal deal 

God Bless Our troops!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

It's always nice to keep us updated on what's going on with care package Dave. We certainly appreciate it and I'm sure there are others that send cigars to troops on their own so this could affect them as well.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

* What a nice guy, also he has the capabilities to get our stuff to the sticks. I am feeling a little better about this. he just got Davids not long ago so for some reason things are slowing up. it was going way faster than I expected before may his local is just harder to get to!*

From Byron

Dave, that's the thing, the boxes still had the shipping labels on them and they were untouched. I don't think they were opened, so I am assuming that there were no cigars inside to begin with just lots of goodies. Forgot to mention that the Marines loved the slim jims and nuts by the way. I am the Headquarters and Services Company commander so the logistics assets reside in my company which is nice because I can get cigars out to the 40-50 different patrol bases that we have in our battlespace by sending them out on the daily logistics convoys. We are spread all over the place.

Capt Byron Owen
Intelligence Officer and
Hotel Company Commander
1st Battalion, 3rd Marines


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> It's always nice to keep us updated on what's going on with care package Dave. We certainly appreciate it and I'm sure there are others that send cigars to troops on their own so this could affect them as well.


Thanks Veeral, I am now thinking they just haven't got there yet! still sending a couple more early Thursday come hell or high water!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Just an FYI, I didn't send cigars or tobacco to Byron. I don't know why I put it on the customs form. Just habit now I guess. It was all personal care and snacks. When you said you were sending some cigar heavy boxes I figured I'd go with non cigar stuff. So, no cigars got stolen.

He said he got 3 boxes from me? I sent 3 boxes out that day but I sent them to 3 different people. James being one of them. The other two boxes I sent that day definitely had cigars and pipe tobacco in them. So maybe he got my box and the snacks boxes you sent Dave?

After reading his communications, I'm going to get a box of drink mixes, slim jims and other snacks together now!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

It is really nice of you to send the package again! And thanks much for the updates!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

djangos said:


> It is really nice of you to send the package again! And thanks much for the updates!


We have Marines in the boondocks without cigars how could we not


----------



## Mortanis (Jul 12, 2009)

Dave, I'm going to be hunting for large amounts of Slim Jims and Tabasco tonight. Are glass bottles for the Tabasco a problem to ship? If not, I should have some stuff for you this Saturday.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

smelvis said:


> We have Marines in the boondocks without cigars how could we not


Dave I am waiting to get my package. Will hopefully ship to you later this week or early next week! But yeah great job or coordinating All this for us lesser mortals!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's another in case the others don't get there for CPT Byron Owens Hotel Company Commander!!

I stuffed as many cigars as I could in this box


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Mortanis said:


> Dave, I'm going to be hunting for large amounts of Slim Jims and Tabasco tonight. Are glass bottles for the Tabasco a problem to ship? If not, I should have some stuff for you this Saturday.


Hey Josh
Plastic is best but glass works I just have to wrap them better.

Thanks see you Saturday!

Dave


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Hey Josh
> Plastic is best but glass works I just have to wrap them better.
> 
> Thanks see you Saturday!
> ...


If you leave the Tabasco in the box and put it in the middle it works pretty well so far for me. I just bought a variety since someone mentioned Cholula and Tapatia. I'll have to wrap those pretty well though since they have no box. (man I love Cholula!)


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

When Amazon has there Slim Jim sale I pick more up....they usually run 100 for $12 or so....I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

owaindav said:


> If you leave the Tabasco in the box and put it in the middle it works pretty well so far for me. I just bought a variety since someone mentioned Cholula and Tapatia. I'll have to wrap those pretty well though since they have no box. (man I love Cholula!)


Do you put them in a ziplock? might be a good idea, and I will try putting them in the middle I haven't shipped any yet.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> When Amazon has there Slim Jim sale I pick more up....they usually run 100 for $12 or so....I'll be on the lookout.


No Sh*t Ray? That's cheap very cheap. I am going to look right now they love those things!

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

You guys rock.... i just shipped a bunch of cigars and Skoal to my buddy in Iraq. I guess they have been without for a few weeks so he called me for a resupply. I really dont know how the blow up doll got in the box but im sure he will get a kick out of it.......


God bless you guys for looking after our troops


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Do you put them in a ziplock? might be a good idea, and I will try putting them in the middle I haven't shipped any yet.


Uh....sure....I'll put them in a ziplock from now on! Can't believe I didn't think to do that! So far, nobody has said they broke so I think I lucked out on the 5 or 6 that I've shipped so far.

Seriously, sometimes I just really need a keeper.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

dr.dirty said:


> You guys rock.... i just shipped a bunch of cigars and Skoal to my buddy in Iraq. I guess they have been without for a few weeks so he called me for a resupply. I really dont know how the blow up doll got in the box but im sure he will get a kick out of it.......
> 
> God bless you guys for looking after our troops


I was warned that if we got silly to expect some silly pictures if you get any please post them. That's funny!


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

smelvis said:


> I was warned that if we got silly to expect some silly pictures if you get any please post them. That's funny!


Def will do.......:thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

owaindav said:


> Uh....sure....I'll put them in a ziplock from now on! Can't believe I didn't think to do that! So far, nobody has said they broke so I think I lucked out on the 5 or 6 that I've shipped so far.
> 
> Seriously, sometimes I just really need a keeper.


Dude we all do, look above what Ray posted about slim jims, well lets just keep it between us but I paid a hell of a lot more at the Grocer, we all need tips working together this troop things work, alone none of us could do it. Puff is one with the troops, (Yoda) okay he should have said it at least.

Ray

Thanks man, I am ordering in a second I am to excited I wanted to post what I found after you lead me to them 

Amazon.com: slim jim - Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Costco has been my choice for pogie bait resupply.....


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Man Amazon Guy's I thought Costco was cheap, I just spent a $60 bill and got a ton of slim jims, peanuts, toaster pastries and something else I already forgot but it looked like they would like it. oh sh*t I have to go look to Tabasco. BRB


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Dude we all do, look above what Ray posted about slim jims, well lets just keep it between us but I paid a hell of a lot more at the Grocer, we all need tips working together this troop things work, alone none of us could do it. Puff is one with the troops, (Yoda) okay he should have said it at least.
> 
> Ray
> 
> ...


Dave, used the link to order a 100 box and sent directly to you from Amazon.

Pass em' on - thanks to you for all the trouble you go through, and thanks to Ray for the great idea. :smile:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool guy's! 
0310 2010 0002 5450 7718


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Just got a call from one of my buddies he is home on R&R so im gonna send him back with a load of smokes. Im gonna load him up from the local B&M as well as some form my stash..........


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Dave, another package coming your way...

0309 3220 0002 1211 0536


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dave please PM me when you are doing another shipment and what you need, I am caught up now so I can give back a bit! Or just an updated list here in the thread when you know what we need for the next shipment.

Thanks man!


----------



## Poker Smoker (Dec 3, 2009)

Got three fivers from Dav0 - thanks! I've been given my assignment for the big day. I'll be an escort, which means I'll have a little contact with a lot of guys and a lot of contact with one guy. Plenty of opportunity to give out sticks.

Anyone else?

Thanks again, Dav0 - 

TIM


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Justin aka Juicestain

Thanks Nephew!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Josh aka Mortanis

Thanks!


----------



## gravebelly (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelvis,

Hey do I use the P.O. Box to donate cigars? PM if not. I have some I will send as long as they are going to the troops. Some of the troops may like them and others may not. I will gather what I can becasue this is for a good cause imo. Thanks for your service and all those that have served.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

gravebelly said:


> Smelvis,
> 
> Hey do I use the P.O. Box to donate cigars? PM if not. I have some I will send as long as they are going to the troops. Some of the troops may like them and others may not. I will gather what I can becasue this is for a good cause imo. Thanks for your service and all those that have served.


Hi Terrence
Yes the PO is the best shipping address, if you use anyone else but the PO let me know and I can give you a physical address.

Thanks Bro!

Dave


----------



## gravebelly (Apr 17, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Hi Terrence
> Yes the PO is the best shipping address, if you use anyone else but the PO let me know and I can give you a physical address.
> 
> Thanks Bro!
> ...


Dave,

Thanks man for the information. I get my next shipment Monday and will add to the collection I ship. I know that I am going to throw in some Cuba Libre "The Brute" and some V.S. Vintage right off the top of my head. I should be able to ship no later than Friday and will send you a message once I get them in the mail to the P.O. address. You should expect about 20 to 25 different sticks. Thanks again as I feel good knowing I can contribute something for our troops.

Terrence


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Terrence
Thank You the troops deserve so much it is humbling to me to be able to help in this small way. Brothers like you and the others make this happen and should be proud I know I am! check out some of the pictures and see the smiling faces of them all smoking cigars it all makes it worth it.

Dave


----------



## gravebelly (Apr 17, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Terrence
> Thank You the troops deserve so much it is humbling to me to be able to help in this small way. Brothers like you and the others make this happen and should be proud I know I am! check out some of the pictures and see the smiling faces of them all smoking cigars it all makes it worth it.
> 
> Dave


No problem. I am more excited about shipping cigars then ordering them. Many of the brave folks out there deserve better. While I am on a budget I will share what I have for this cause. After this shippment at the end of this week you will get more from me next month. I enjoyed the pictures I have seen so far. I have many old friends in the military at the current time. I will also get my 3 year old to draw something for the troops in the package. He calls them "Army Men" lol. I will also put a card from my family in the package. Maybe I can score some Herf's to send next month with more cigars. The people that donate for such a cause is the people that we need more of to make the world go around. Thanks again for all you do take care brother.

Terrence


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

The picture will be cool bro, I know who to send that to. Have a great week Bro!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tim
I have a medium flat rate box heading your way in the morning!



smelvis said:


> Tim is my Nephew and I will be sending him some cigars to hand out to our wounded warriors anyone who wants his address to contribute just pm me. Tim is a SGT in CID
> *
> 
> On May 13, there's a function at the Pentagon for Wounded Warriors. I have volunteered to help out. I can distribute a few sticks if anyone wants to send some along. It's a big event - buses full of wounded guys touring the Pentagon and going to a ceremony.
> ...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

9505 5000 2381 1129 0000 12


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

David,

Wow what a wonderful package you sent us. It came last night and it is
greatly appreciated. We'll be smoking this Friday evening and playing
cards, etc. I'll be sure to take pictures and then post on the puff
page.

v/r

John E. Butcher, MSgt USAF
Paralegal - J4 NCOIC
RoLFFA- Afghan (NKL)


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Rick aka Bunker, Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Dustin aka titlowda, Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Me buying from Amazon using your donated money!! aka all us peeps  Thanks us!!


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks like the makings of a good package.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Hey Dave, great job on this service. Being a 14yr. Army vet and still serving, my hats off to you. Anyway, gonna put together a package tonight and get them out to you tomorrow.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice Hinson! We have 2 Dave's that do Troop packages now 

Not sure who needs more supply at the moment!


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

So which Dave should ne next shipment go to? I have added a little to my recent order and will be forwarded soon.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Guess I'll hold off till we get an answer on which one.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Go ahead and send some to the other Dave for now, my regulars can continue shipping to me. we are running two threads one in the pipe section so I would send to Dave on the other thread and maybe win something 

Thanks for asking!

Dave


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ahh yes I forgot about the contest on the other thread! 

Just glad to see more goods getting shipped over to them.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Ahh yes I forgot about the contest on the other thread!
> 
> Just glad to see more goods getting shipped over to them.


Yeah we are working together and shipping to the same people so it's all good


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Sounds good, thanks for the help.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hinson said:


> Sounds good, thanks for the help.


My Pleasure, Hey Man Thanks for your Service!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From the Man with the cool name Thanks Dave!! OOO


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

smelvis said:


> From the Man with the cool name Thanks Dave!! OOO


Mmmm, makes me want to get another box for ME!! Good thing they are young Men and Woman in a hot climate and can use the sodium! :couch2:

Only wish I had the resources to send "100 sticks" made of baccy! (ah, one day)


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


>


Is that duct tape on his hat and glasses?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

MSGT John Butcher


----------



## Poker Smoker (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the box of stogies, Uncle Smelvis - tomorrow's the day. Between you and Dav0, that's a lot of cigars!

I am already thinking of plan B (if necessary) - how to distribute the ones I can't give out tomorrow. We have well over 100 sticks, and I haven't thrown mine in yet.

I'll let you know how it goes - pictures if possible, but there are some pretty strict rules.

Thanks again -

TIM



smelvis said:


> Go ahead and send some to the other Dave for now, my regulars can continue shipping to me. we are running two threads one in the pipe section so I would send to Dave on the other thread and maybe win something
> 
> Thanks for asking!
> 
> Dave


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Poker Smoker said:


> Thanks for the box of stogies, Uncle Smelvis - tomorrow's the day. Between you and Dav0, that's a lot of cigars!
> 
> I am already thinking of plan B (if necessary) - how to distribute the ones I can't give out tomorrow. We have well over 100 sticks, and I haven't thrown mine in yet.
> 
> ...


Thank you Tim for getting them to these very deserving Brothers and Sisters! :yo:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Dave, finally my first package for the troops is on its way!! I can't believe it took so long with all the shipping mishaps!

DC: 3010 0480 0002 3837 6317

Thanks for everything!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Another one to Msgt John Butcher, The other Dave sent one to John to.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

You guys are off the hook!

Told my wife I want to deploy again and this is all I got:rant:. I'd jump all over Afghanistan.


----------



## msgtjeb (Apr 22, 2011)

Dave,

Looking forward to the boxes. The cigars have been wonderful as well as the other items. I'll be sending pictures soon and will help out once I'm home from deployment end of August.

John


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

msgtjeb said:


> Dave,
> 
> Looking forward to the boxes. The cigars have been wonderful as well as the other items. I'll be sending pictures soon and will help out once I'm home from deployment end of August.
> 
> John


Hey John
Good to see you here brother, Stay Safe and enjoy the cigars!

Dave


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

We love pictures! Nice job all.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

titlowda said:


> You guys are off the hook!
> 
> Told my wife I want to deploy again and this is all I got:rant:. I'd jump all over Afghanistan.


I bet she kicked your ass  But if it ever happens again we would be there for ya bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Pictures courtesy of CPT Johnson, Steven C Camp Dubs - Base Defense Commander

Thanks Brother Glad you liked them, more later!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tracking info for the humi/cigar combo from CI for the troops!

9101969008224517144184


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Sandeep, Thanks bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

0308 2040 0001 8789 0082


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad to see this thread moving along nicely!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Glad to see this thread moving along nicely!!


As it always has


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I am glad that it finally got there!!:smile:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

djangos said:


> I am glad that it finally got there!!:smile:


Thanks for your persistence brother, you worked hard on this one


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Tracking info for the humi/cigar combo from CI for the troops!
> 
> 9101969008224517144184


Thanks Kipp


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Please Please Please someone tell Puff it is not working right, email me if it starts working til then I just lost my patience. [email protected] I say this because it took me ten minutes to post this and I did everything on my end up to and including completely turning off my firewall. Been doing this all day at least to me,*

Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
Caveats: FOUO

Hi Dave, thanks for the reply! Little bit about me....I'm from Indianapolis, IN and have been in the Army for almost 9 years. I had a 3 year break in service and worked in medical sales for J&J but decided to come back into the Army last year. I am a logistics Officer and this is my 3rd deployment. I went to Iraq in 2003 with the 3rd Infantry Division for the "attack" and then went back to Baghdad for 2005-2006.

We are part of the 1st Infantry Division but for this deployment we are attached to the 10th Mountain Division from Fort Drum, NY. We have been here for a little over a month, so we have roughly 11 more months to go.

I am the FSC (forward support company) Commander. I have 213 in my company that I am responsible for and we support our Infantry battalion (consisting of 4 combat companies and one HQ company) with all forms of sustainment. We are currently the most forward unit in the country. Living conditions here are "primitive" at best. We make due, but it is definitely a challenge.

I am fairly new in the cigar world. I have smoked for a few years but not on a regular basis. There are about 8 other Captains in the battalion who are much more experienced than I am. Two of them brought their humidors with them. They are definitely passing on some good info to me and I'm looking forward to experiencing more this year.

Pictures are absolutely no problem. My plan is to return the support in any way that I can. I am keeping track of every single person or company that supports us over the next year. I will compile a list and will add everyone to the monthly flyer that I produce and send back to the States. I am also planning on getting individual certificates made for everyone as well.

Thanks again for the support, let me know if you have anymore questions.

V/R
Jeff Swinford


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Steve in OK that's all I know, Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay didn't open any but you know who you are that sent the humi packs five of them, Thanks Guy's


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Okay didn't open any but you know who you are that sent the humi packs five of them, Thanks Guy's


Any time brother...and THANK *YOU*!


----------



## msgtjeb (Apr 22, 2011)

Dave,

Does anyone know why the pictures don't always show up? There's the box with a red X which you can click and it asks if you want to open but doesn't open. Just wondering ... I seen my picture and then the group of pcitures but then on future threads the pictures don't show up.

v/r
John E. Butcher, MSgt USAF
Paralegal - RoLFF-A NKL


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

There is a humi combo heading your way.
CI3276947


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

msgtjeb said:


> Dave,
> 
> Does anyone know why the pictures don't always show up? There's the box with a red X which you can click and it asks if you want to open but doesn't open. Just wondering ... I seen my picture and then the group of pcitures but then on future threads the pictures don't show up.
> 
> ...


Go through photobucket instead...that works best for me, anyway. You just copy and paste the image code and it works and gives full sized pics, no clicking on a picture involved at all!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Two more, Thanks Guy's


----------



## msgtjeb (Apr 22, 2011)

Dave,

Enjoying the last batch of cigars; thanks :high5::high5:

As promised here are some pictures. Yes the sergeant has a cast on!

:cheer2::banana:

John E. Butcher, MSgt USAF


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks John
That looks like the box the other Dave sent. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Abe!!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Dave for getting those to the people that really deserve a few minutes to relax!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Three more, Thanks that makes ten total very cool


----------



## msgtjeb (Apr 22, 2011)

Dave B.,

Received you box of cigars and WOW is all I can say. You guys are the best. We're enjoying them. Here are pictures of what was sent. I'll take some more of us smoking later.

John E. Butcher, MSgt USAF
Paralegal - RoLFF-A NKL :director::gaga::boxing:


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Three more, Thanks that makes ten total very cool


Great job once again.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

msgtjeb said:


> Dave B.,
> 
> Received you box of cigars and WOW is all I can say. You guys are the best. We're enjoying them. Here are pictures of what was sent. I'll take some more of us smoking later.
> 
> ...


AWESOME! Enjoy those sir...you all deserve all of those and more! Thank you all for your service!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome pictures! Thanks for posting them, glad you are all enjoying them.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

msgtjeb said:


> Dave B.,
> 
> Received you box of cigars and WOW is all I can say. You guys are the best. We're enjoying them. Here are pictures of what was sent. I'll take some more of us smoking later.
> 
> ...


Cool John
Glad they got there, enjoy and Stay safe!!

Dave


----------



## Poker Smoker (Dec 3, 2009)

dav0 said:


> Thank you Tim for getting them to these very deserving Brothers and Sisters! :yo:


Ladies and Fellas -

Sorry for the delay in updating folks on the Wounded Warrior event. Busy.

This event went off beautifully. I could not take pictures, but the guests of honor could. The guy I was privileged to escort around did take some pictures. If he or his wife send them to me, I will ask for permission to post some of them here.

Thanks, Daves, for the cigars. I have leftovers, though. I have put the word out to see who I know overseas who can use them. Otherwise, gimme an address and I'll send them from here to there.

Best wishes -

TIM


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Address coming Tim

Also 1 each to CPT Jeff Swinford Task Force Spartan and CH (CPT) Robert Holsinger COS Gary Owen, Iraq Same as the other Dave


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Dave, it is great to see you are still at this. I had to disappear for awhile with work, just returned. I actually returned on Memorial Day which was neat. Now, I just want/need a smoke.

Joe


----------



## msgtjeb (Apr 22, 2011)

Dave,

Any more cigars being sent out to us? The reason I'm asking is I've had a request for LaGloria Cubana, Jabak Especials, and Para Tabacos Tarcidas (Honduras). Thank you for the previous cigar shipments that have brought us great comfort and enjoyment.

John E. Butcher, MSgt USAF
Paralegal - ROLFF-A NKL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

msgtjeb said:


> Dave,
> 
> Any more cigars being sent out to us? The reason I'm asking is I've had a request for LaGloria Cubana, Jabak Especials, and Para Tabacos Tarcidas (Honduras). Thank you for the previous cigar shipments that have brought us great comfort and enjoyment.
> 
> ...


Hi John
We just sent to you just before the boxes we sent early this week bro, we have to take care of everyone bro. When we send the next batch we can try and find those cigars but we get donations and put them in baggies with fingers it would be very hard to do this but we will try.

Stay Safe.

Dave

Here the dates we sent to you brother MSgt John Butcher starter 5-2-11 again done 5-11-11


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> Dave, it is great to see you are still at this. I had to disappear for awhile with work, just returned. I actually returned on Memorial Day which was neat. Now, I just want/need a smoke.
> 
> Joe


Hey Joe
Great to see you back I have often wondered what kind of trouble you have been getting into without us  we missed you around here! Welcome back my Friend :dance:

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

opp's forgot the dc's
0310 2640 0002 3293 6726
0310 2640 0002 3293 6733


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Please help Me help them!! :help::u :u
> 
> Smelvis, as a army infantry teamleader i want to thank you for the suppurt you give us! one of the biggest pick me ups i have had downrange was the random care packages i would receive with letters and goodies. never received a cigar package but im sure the soldiers that do love them! you are a great man and if i can do anything to help get my fellow soldiers more cigars let me know. thanks


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Craig Wildknight Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Clifford in Springville AL

What a great donation. Thanks brother!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Dave, here is a picture of all the company commanders and the battalion commander having a "commanders cigar conference". Thanks again for the smokes, everybody loved them! Each of the company commanders took 50-75 sticks back with him to distribute to their companies. The humipaks and Ziplocs were really useful for this. I gave the battalion commander one of the Gurkhas you sent and he was a big fan. Everyone else had a 5 Vegas or a Rocky Patel that you had sent out. Thumbs up all around! I will send you some more pictures as I get them in from the guys down south. They have really shoddy internet though so it may take awhile. I am going to herf with some corpsmen today and I will send you some pictures of that. Thanks again

Byron

Capt Byron Owen
Intelligence Officer and
Hotel Company Commander
1st Battalion, 3rd Marines


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Sweet! It's good to see our boys enjoying something we sent for just that purpose!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Dave,

Hopefully in a few more days I'll have my PM up and running. By that time I should have some shipping confirmations for you. Thanks for doing what you do.

Thom


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ShortFuse said:


> Dave,
> 
> Hopefully in a few more days I'll have my PM up and running. By that time I should have some shipping confirmations for you. Thanks for doing what you do.
> 
> Thom


Thanks Thom!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Mr_mich aka Krystian stopped by the house and had a cigar and dropped some cigars for the troops, Nice to meet ya bro and Thanks!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FYI
I hope my regular donors are not leaving me I have noticed a slowdown on donations the last couple moths.

Thanks all who have donated.

Dave


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Ask and you shall receive. :bowdown:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

smelvis said:


> FYI
> I hope my regular donors are not leaving me I have noticed a slowdown on donations the last couple moths.
> 
> Thanks all who have donated.
> ...


Dave, thought you posted that we should send some stuff to Owindave, so that's what I did. I guess I could alternate between you two.

Figured you desereved a bit of a break, I can't imagine all the work that goes into getting then sending this stuff out. When you add up the man hours it's a sizable donation on your part.

July's package will go to you, in any case.

Keep up the good work! :first:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

dav0 said:


> Dave, thought you posted that we should send some stuff to Owindave, so that's what I did. I guess I could alternate between you two.
> 
> Figured you desereved a bit of a break, I can't imagine all the work that goes into getting then sending this stuff out. When you add up the man hours it's a sizable donation on your part.
> 
> ...


Hey Dave
Dave and I are working as a team of course with Ron, we are both sending one box per week or more as we can to the same person. It's all good I am still fine just putting it out there thinking ahead bro as always. I would be devastated if I ran out ( I am not running out ) and our men and women needed cigars. This is pretty important to me.

Now on the cash side of things I still have about $900 from Ron's Raffle so all cash donations for awhile should go to Dave.

It's all good bro I am very happy working with Dave between him Ron and me, with all you guy's helping I think we are doing some good bro. It's kinda what keeps me alive I think ya know a reason to live and all that stuff!

Dave


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Hey Dave
> Dave and I are working as a team of course with Ron, we are both sending one box per week or more as we can to the same person. It's all good I am still fine just putting it out there thinking ahead bro as always. I would be devastated if I ran out ( I am not running out ) and our men and women needed cigars. This is pretty important to me.
> 
> Now on the cash side of things I still have about $900 from Ron's Raffle so all cash donations for awhile should go to Dave.
> ...


And you do gret work bro! Hold on, I think that ZK is due for another attack on the troops...look for the post! We will make sure that you do not run our bud...as long as their are troops that want to have a smoke and relax we will make sure that you have cigars to send out.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Hey Dave
> Dave and I are working as a team of course with Ron, we are both sending one box per week or more as we can to the same person. It's all good I am still fine just putting it out there thinking ahead bro as always. I would be devastated if I ran out ( I am not running out ) and our men and women needed cigars. This is pretty important to me.
> 
> Now on the cash side of things I still have about $900 from Ron's Raffle so all cash donations for awhile should go to Dave.
> ...


Cool, just wanted to be sure I wasn't having a senior moment! 

BTW, wish I had something besides my MASSIVE DEBT keeping me alive and working! I'm way ready for the big sleep! :new_all_coholic:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

dav0 said:


> Cool, just wanted to be sure I wasn't having a senior moment!
> 
> BTW, wish I had something besides my MASSIVE DEBT keeping me alive and working! I'm way ready for the big sleep! :new_all_coholic:


You know, I said the last part jokingly but want to reneg, I love my family & friends and it's really all that matters in life. 8)


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Anthony aka Avitti

Thanks Bro!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

glad they got there.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Mike aka Mike91LX

Thanks bro also see the bomb section he hit me too LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Ronn all the way from Hon HI
Thanks Bro

First for me  Thanks man!! and Then the Troops


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

1Z004373PT00019829 via UPS.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

The first picture is from titlowda Thanks bro, The 2nd picture I am sorry to say is from? I have a friend helping or doing the tons of cardboard I have collected and got the box before I got the name. So sorry bro But Thank YOU!!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Dave, I hope to have something headed your way tomorrow, just a little thanks for your generosity! Keep fighting the good fight brother, you are an awesome BOTL!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

smelvis said:


> From Ronn all the way from Hon HI
> Thanks Bro
> 
> First for me  Thanks man!! and Then the Troops


Man that thing looks like a bratwurst!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

To one of our own!

MSG Corey Brown the other Dave sent one as well. Stay safe brother I included a 50 count humidor pre seasoned and loaded.


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

Dave,

Thank you for what you are doing for our troops. I am headed to Afghanistan in July and will be looking for a club once I arrive. 

Tracy


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jumpmaster said:


> Dave,
> 
> Thank you for what you are doing for our troops. I am headed to Afghanistan in July and will be looking for a club once I arrive.
> 
> Tracy


Thanks for serving Tracy, Let us know if we can help when you get there. and be Safe brother!


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Dave, will do. Sorry to read about your back. I too tried to make the Herf to meet the fellow nothwestern puffers but had to attend a memorial in Michigan.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jumpmaster said:


> Thanks Dave, will do. Sorry to read about your back. I too tried to make the Herf to meet the fellow nothwestern puffers but had to attend a memorial in Michigan.


When ya heading out? It would be nice to meet you before you go, If not be safe and remember you have support from all of Puff here so use it if ya need to. and please be safe!

Dave

Thanks about the back it's so old news, In the old day's I always thought you worked all your life and when something breaks at work L & I fixed ya up so you could go back to work, not anymore now they are just an insurance company screwing everyone they can, I have two lawyers one hired and one I am talking to for Human resource issues, I think they may have screwed the pooch trying to be sneaky. Work that is. The sad part is I am so cranky I may just do the one thing I never thought I would do, yes the S word! I made a deal with my employer 19 years ago and did everything asked of me including being on call 24/7/365 and for the 1st 13 years I could not leave town on my own time off, all non compensated. I can only go back three years but I think if it went to jury they would look very very bad. I still want to believe they will do the right thing though, I am praying so!!!!!!!!!!!

But I thank you!


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

smelvis said:


> When ya heading out? It would be nice to meet you before you go, If not be safe and remember you have support from all of Puff here so use it if ya need to. and please be safe!
> 
> Dave
> 
> ...


Dave,

It looks like I am heading out 6 July. I live in Gig Harbor and would love to get together if possible before I leave. I have a fellow puffer who commutes to your town for work daily also and enjoys a good stick amongst friends.

I will be there for a year (5th tour, 26 yrs active duty). As for your back injury, I can relate, I broke my back in a parachute accident a couple of years ago and live in constant pain. If we can't link up prior to my departure, I noticed your address in your profile and will keep in touch as the internet over there is always an issue.

Tracy


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

0310 2640 0002 3293 7839


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Why are you posting DC's? Shouldn't that be coming from us? It's scary when you do!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Evonnida said:


> Why are you posting DC's? Shouldn't that be coming from us? It's scary when you do!


I post DC's to keep it honest their is a punk on puff who called me a thief so here we are wasting money on DC's to prove the boxes get to the New York or wherever the Military Post takes over. a waste of money but to keep my integrity straight I will pay it.

You asked. what's that story be sure you want to know the answer bedore you ask it LOL


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow... People never cease to amaze me, not always in good ways... Thanks again Dave for all you, Ron, and Dave do!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

jumpmaster said:


> Dave,
> 
> It looks like I am heading out 6 July. I live in Gig Harbor and would love to get together if possible before I leave. I have a fellow puffer who commutes to your town for work daily also and enjoys a good stick amongst friends.
> 
> ...


Hey Tracy, welcome. There's a section in the "about me" section to put your address in. You should probably do that.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Evonnida said:


> Wow... People never cease to amaze me, not always in good ways... Thanks again Dave for all you, Ron, and Dave do!


I know what a sad life he must have. smoke anything good lately LOL


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hey Tracy, welcome. There's a section in the "about me" section to put your address in. You should probably do that.


Thanks Derek, it is done and I will update it once I arrive in Afghanistan.

Tracy


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Kipp for the Troops and a Dupont for me, Thanks Brother


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Alex aka Sckfck

Thanks Bro!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

as often as I can my friend! Enjoy that Davidoff!



smelvis said:


> From Kipp for the Troops and a Dupont for me, Thanks Brother


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I smoked the #2 yesterday and it was very tasty Thanks again brother!

I think I said this before but cigars from friends always taste better!


----------



## Gunny Contreras (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey Dave!

I know it's been a while, but I just wanted to swing by and say hello. Hope you're doing well!
Semper Fidelis,
Gunny Contreras
:usa:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Gunny Contreras said:


> Hey Dave!
> 
> I know it's been a while, but I just wanted to swing by and say hello. Hope you're doing well!
> Semper Fidelis,
> ...


Hi Juan
Man glad you did bro hope you are on sandy beaches for the rest of your career? How ya doing my friend I miss our chats.

Be well and Hi to the Family and your men I hope they are all well!! :woohoo:

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Torqued we have this huge Heartfelt Stinky ashtray and I have the Troops in mind that I think will Love it.

Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Thomas in Manhattan, KS we have a bunch or nice cigars and some humi packs

Thanks Thomas!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Gentlemen,
Package received yesterday, all I can say is Thank You! I passed out some to the guys who work in the same building as I do and everyone was very curious what was in the box. I gave the cigarettes to our Ops Sergeant Major who smokes like a chimney and he was very appreciative. I've got some upcoming missions and I will take some of the cigars with me to pass out to some of the guys who don't live in the same place as me. I will get some pics for sure. I have to say, that is probably the best package I have received and I am on my 3rd deployment. Your generosity is greatly appreciated.

Sincerely,

Jeff Swinford


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
Caveats: FOUO

Dave,
No problem man....Just want to say thanks again to you, Dave Bowles and to everyone who pitched in on the box of cigars. I have to say that I was quite popular when those boxes got here. My fellow commander, CPT Tim Decker was smart enough to bring his humidor so I was able to fill that up easily. We had a good time deciding which ones would go in the humidor. I utilized the bags and pillows and they are working out great. 

I have some pictures that I will attempt to send to you guys when I can. Our connectivity here is not very good. I have access to my government email but the internet is blacked out every time there is a casualty in our AO. Needless to say, it's not on very often. We are trudging along each and every single day but we try to make the best of it. The heat is oppressive, every day is virtually the same and we all wish we were back at home. However, we are here to do a job for our country and for the Afghan people and we all take great pride in doing that. Time goes by fairly quickly here because we are so busy. 

One great thing that the cigars do for my peers and I, is that it allows us to chat and relax for a awhile. We don't get that down time with each other very often and it really is a great thing. 

Mail is a HUGE morale booster here and you gentlemen did us all a service with your gift. It is sincerely appreciated by myself, my Soldiers and my fellow commanders. 

V/R
Jeff Swinford
CPT, LG
Commanding


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
> Caveats: FOUO
> 
> Dave,
> ...


...and this is exactly why it feels good to give. If you haven't donated to the troops, do it! NOW! :yell: lol


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
> Caveats: FOUO
> I have some pictures that I will attempt to send to you guys when I can. Our connectivity here is not very good. I have access to my government email but the internet is blacked out every time there is a casualty in our AO. Needless to say, it's not on very often.
> V/R
> ...


Damn Jeff
This makes a grown man cry, I am so sorry and so PROUD of you guy's all at the same time brother, Though I admit to being more emotional than most it's only because I care. Try and be Safe my friend and please come home soon!!!

Dave


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> ...and this is exactly why it feels good to give. If you haven't donated to the troops, do it! NOW! :yell: lol


For one of the few times...:boink: I agree with Kipp.

I'm Canadian and I still give to the US troops on Puff and the Canadian Troops here when the opportunity arises, because what they do is so important to our rights and freedoms many of us take for granted.

We banter, joke and tease each other and complain about petty little things that many of our troops wish that's all the issues they had to deal with. So remember when we are cozy in bed next to our loved ones with our children safely tucked away, there are many dads on fathers day fighting and putting their lives on the line out there.

Every little bit helps, make sure you show what BOTLs can do for our countries and donate whatever you can :yell:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Well said guys! I have been a little too busy but I must not forget. Dave you should receive my package sometime this week.


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

I'm glad I could help. FYI for the rest of you guys, I ordered one of these when Heartfelt Industries was closed last month. They accidentally sent me two of them. When I inquired about sending the extra one back, they said to keep it if I could use it or if I knew someone else that could. I got in touch with smelvis and he knew of someplace that could use it. So while it was a mistake by Heartfelt Industries in sending me two ashtrays, I'd like to give them credit for the "gift" for the troops. I sent David Asp @ Heartfelt an email letting him know where the ashtray was going and he thought that it was a great idea.



smelvis said:


> From Torqued we have this huge Heartfelt Stinky ashtray and I have the Troops in mind that I think will Love it.
> 
> Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks David from heartfelt and Robert!

Now BTW the other Dave posted this on his pipe troop thread, I still have a better stock than him so I guess if my regulars don't mind sending to Dave for a little while until he gets some stock built up. I will let you know when he has caught up with me, I need him to be pretty even with me as we ship together one box each to the same places. here is his post. his address can be found on his thread which is in my signature line.

Thanks guy's 

Dave



owaindav said:


> Hey folks. I was asked by a couple of folks who watch this thread to let them know what I was getting low on. So here I am letting you know...I'm getting a little low on cigars.
> 
> So if you've got some extras, I can use them!
> 
> Thanks for everything!


----------



## msgtjeb (Apr 22, 2011)

Wyldknight,

This may be spelled wrong but want to thank him and express my heartfelt appreciation to all of us fathers and grandfathers that are in country supporting the cause of justice. Your comments bring both joy and tears to me as I missing my loved ones and the birth of my first grandson. 

Hope you all had a wonderful Father's Day and thanks again for all your packages of cigars and goodies. I plan on contributing when I return to the states.

John E. Butcher, MSgt USAF
Rule of Law Field Force - Afghanistan NKL


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Dave,

I've got one more box headed your way for now.

1Z004373PT00020184


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Thom and msgtjeb you stay safe bro come home soon brother!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From A ZK Vicini a nice bag of cigars and some hot sauce!

Thanks Bro!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Going to have another package coming your way sir...part of a deal with our good friend Ron. Look for it next week!

-Kipp


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Kipp my Friend!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

the hot sauces are So Cal local. ****** is made in Costa Mesa and Pico is from Wilmington 

****** is also made by offspring singer Dexter Holland


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Dennis smoked two of the ones you sent me the Monte and the Viaji? spelling

Dave


----------



## msgtjeb (Apr 22, 2011)

Dave,

When I get to Phoneix I'll be donating some money towards cigars and plan on doing the same from the states. Who and where should the money be sent. 

Our stash of smokes is dwindling can I send money and get some more?

You guys have made my deployment evenings very relaxing, thanks and keep up the good work.

John E. Butcher, MSgt USAF
ROLFF-A NKL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

msgtjeb said:


> Dave,
> 
> When I get to Phoneix I'll be donating some money towards cigars and plan on doing the same from the states. Who and where should the money be sent.
> 
> ...


Let me work on it John well take care of you brother rest easy, I'll talk to the other Dave tomorrow and see what we can do. Be safe bro and so glad they give you a moments rest among what must be like hell on earth.

We love you guy's remember that. In a manly way of course 

Dave

PS
Your money is no good here MSgt when you get home you can help while you are deployed it's our job bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
Caveats: FOUO

Gentlemen,
Here is one pic of me prior to a patrol enjoying a cigar and one of my driver CPL Miller enjoying one during some well deserved downtime. Have a great day guys.
Jeff


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
> Caveats: FOUO
> 
> Gentlemen,
> ...


That's what it's all about right there, outstanding! Thanks for sharing the pictures brother....... :thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Ben aka Who Killed Thursby

Thanks brother!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Dave,

Here are some pics of a recent "Burn Night" (Burn one before you burn out).

Thanks again,
Robert


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Thomas H

Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Sandeep aka djangos

Thanks Bro!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

The Six pack is for you Dave! Enjoy!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

djangos said:


> The Six pack is for you Dave! Enjoy!


Oh Okay Thanks Bro, hey send me your addy again would ya  got the you know!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I got a couple important cards today LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by owaindav View Post
*Just wanted to mention this again I am doing pretty god on supplies and Dave is close to running out of cigars so if you are sending anyway for awhile please send to Dave, This will get us through until we do our big Raffle with all the cool prizes and stuff

Thanks *

Now BTW the other Dave posted this on his pipe troop thread, I still have a better stock than him so I guess if my regulars don't mind sending to Dave for a little while until he gets some stock built up. I will let you know when he has caught up with me, I need him to be pretty even with me as we ship together one box each to the same places. here is his post. his address can be found on his thread which is in my signature line.

Thanks guy's

Dave

Hey folks. I was asked by a couple of folks who watch this thread to let them know what I was getting low on. So here I am letting you know...I'm getting a little low on cigars.

So if you've got some extras, I can use them!

Thanks for everything!


----------



## msgtjeb (Apr 22, 2011)

Dave,

Thanks for posting the card(s) I sent thanking you guys for our packages. I knew there were two Daves and was hoping both would get a thank you note.

Our cigar stash is getting low as well so if you could send us some more that would be great, thanks. 

John E. Butcher, MSgt USAF
Rule of Law Field Force - Afghanistan NKL


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by owaindav View Post
> *Just wanted to mention this again I am doing pretty god on supplies and Dave is close to running out of cigars so if you are sending anyway for awhile please send to Dave, This will get us through until we do our big Raffle with all the cool prizes and stuff*
> 
> ...


Will be sending Owain a package next week...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

msgtjeb said:


> Dave,
> 
> Thanks for posting the card(s) I sent thanking you guys for our packages. I knew there were two Daves and was hoping both would get a thank you note.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sending them John!! nothing nicer to me than hearing from you guy's!!

We'll get some out as soon as possible bro we do have a rather lot of you units bro, we are trying to accommodate as fast and as much as we can but we are limited to what we can do. I apologize if we can not keep up, we simply can not say no to heroes in my mind who need cigars and want on our list. This means you may not get as many as fast as you like but your brothers are also enjoying these fine cigars.

On a more positive note been trying to put a bunch of 5 finger humis in the hands of people Like John who do the work on their end, I give up on doing it all at once and will instead send one with each box this will be for the person the package is addressed to and will contain premiums and maybe some ISOM's. I have a small box of premiums Puffers have donated for this cause from the last large raffle and need to get er done! Hope you enjoy some special cigars we can not possibly send on a regular basis because of the cost.

I try still to get some manufacturer and companies to contribute but almost always a waste of time. If anyone had any idea how many hundreds of letters I have sent most without even a polite no answer. It is exasperating to me and the hundreds of hours spent trying to get some big boy's behind us and they usually are just pricks in my opinion as a reply would help. but they probably have their own charities they do. that get them more publicity rather and actually helping some one, while they sit in their mansions on their fat ass's patting themselves on their back.

But Puff is here and the people here have accomplished more than I would have ever dreamed possible all from idividuals some who don't have jobs, so to you companies you pretty much suck in my opinion, You might notice I am buying more and more Cubans and less from certain companies, We got more support from Sultan an Indonesian Company ( Thanks Ferry & Yan )than many American companies,

So John we are doing our best, and Puffers we have a raffle planned coming up in the next couple of Months please save your pennies this will be our biggest if things work out I have had talks with one Boutique manufacturer who may help us out with prizes if not I will buy them and am sure others will help. It should be a great and fun raffle and I look forward to it.

Dave


----------



## msgtjeb (Apr 22, 2011)

:yo: Dave,

Totally understand and would expect not less from you good and wonderful people. I just wanted to check in and see what was on the horizon for us. I'll be doing my part to assist you once I redeploy to the US. God Bless and Thanks so much 



:hat: MSgtjeb


AKA John E. Butcher, MSgt USAF
ROLFF-A NKL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks John
We'll get right on it, I might be able to double up this weekend and send one box to hold you over brother, Can't leave you dry bro. The other Dave won't be able to but I think I can. You stay safe my Friend!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
Caveats: FOUO

Hello Daves,
Took this last night after the meeting with our boss. 
Left to right:
CPT Sedivy
CPT Decker
CPT Ryder
CPT Swinford

Enjoy!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

One each to SFC Thomas Hennig and MSgt John Butcher

Enjoy Gents DC's tomorrow, Stay Safe!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

0308 2040 0001 8787 4709
0310 2010 0002 5452 8270


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From dahu aka Dan a bunch of sunflower seeds and some Copenhagen,

Thanks bro!!


PS I guess the Copenhagen will be greatly appreciated and fits but please no one send cigs I just don't think they go with cigars and they killed me so I hate them!


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

both rolls of Cope made it didnt they? I hope I didnt forget to put the other one in there. One of the rolls is from my brother-in-law who wanted to make sure I wasnt sending Grizzly or Kodiak


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

dahu said:


> both rolls of Cope made it didnt they? I hope I didnt forget to put the other one in there. One of the rolls is from my brother-in-law who wanted to make sure I wasnt sending Grizzly or Kodiak


Hey Bro
Yeah it got mixed up with the seeds and I didn't see it til after I took the picture and was putting the stuff away but yes two rolls and a whole bunch of seeds.

Thanks Again man!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Another great letter!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

SSG Tschudi










Swinford, Jeffrey S CPT USA 2-34AR FSC CMD


----------



## patrick.paul (Jun 30, 2011)

I take it you'll gladly take donations from us New Puffers?  I've got a few family members and buddies serving overseas and would love to join the cause!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

patrick.paul said:


> I take it you'll gladly take donations from us New Puffers?  I've got a few family members and buddies serving overseas and would love to join the cause!


Of Course Brother Welcome to Puff!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Capt Byron Owen


----------



## patrick.paul (Jun 30, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Of Course Brother Welcome to Puff!!


Thank you much! I'll get you a DC after the long weekend!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

patrick.paul said:


> Thank you much! I'll get you a DC after the long weekend!


Great have a great 4th and smoke one for a couple friends who lost their dads this week and also for our troops who without we would have no Country!

:usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2:


----------



## patrick.paul (Jun 30, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Great have a great 4th and smoke one for a couple friends who lost their dads this week and also for our troops who without we would have no Country!
> 
> :usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2:


I've got a My Father lined up as well as a number of great sticks in the herfador. I work in a firefighter capacity so what better way to finish off another successful fireworks show than good friends, some beers, and some cigars. That is.. after we pack up the gear and wash our hoses..

:usa2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I was emailing Chat with Capt Byron an asked what he was being awarded in the picture well here's his response and some links. Thanks and Congrats Byron Happy 4th Thanks to you all!!

I received a silver star. My platoon sergeant received a Navy Cross. He is back in D.C. right now. Also if you guys want you can follow the unit you are supporting (1st Battalion, 3d Marines) on facebook at the lavadogs webpage there: Lava Dogs | Facebook

Recon Marine awarded Navy Cross for thriving in heavy combat

DVIDS - Images - Navy Cross medal award ceremony [Image 1 of 4]

Capt Byron Owen
Intelligence Officer and
Hotel Company Commander


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Fighting hero there! You don't stumble across a Navy cross, Bronze Star with a V for valor, and a Navy Commendation with a V for valor.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

titlowda said:


> Fighting hero there! You don't stumble across a Navy cross, Bronze Star with a V for valor, and a Navy Commendation with a V for valor.


Yep I kinda thought so bro, we are blessed to be friends with these guy's, These are who are smoking our cigars at least some of them. Great weekend to remember why we do it, For you as well Dustin go read bomb reports brother! I got em


----------



## msgtjeb (Apr 22, 2011)

Capt Owen,

My congratulations as well! Great too know and support your efforts in Operation Enduring Freedom. God Bless you and your company.

I hope all the people who comment and support us will take a moment and really think about what July 4th means.

Your military support Airman
John E. Butcher, MSgt USAF


----------



## msgtjeb (Apr 22, 2011)

smelvis,

Just wanted you to know that I'm working on the signs and hope to take pictures Sunday on Monday then send them to you. Keep up the great work.

John E. Butcher, MSgt USAF
Paralegal - ROLFF-A


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

msgtjeb said:


> Capt Owen,
> 
> My congratulations as well! Great too know and support your efforts in Operation Enduring Freedom. God Bless you and your company.
> 
> ...


CPT Owen,

I would also like to echo MSgt Butcher's sentiments. Myself, being awarded a BSM for actions as an EOD Team Leader in Fallujah and Baghdad, know the gravity of the awards and the amazing sacrifices you and your Marines give in the defense of the Afghan people and fellow servicemembers. Thank you to all the Lava Dogs for a job well done.

SFC Thomas Hennig
EOD Operations
Tallil AB, USD-S


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

msgtjeb said:


> smelvis,
> 
> Just wanted you to know that I'm working on the signs and hope to take pictures Sunday on Monday then send them to you. Keep up the great work.
> 
> ...


Thanks John I appreciate it and this weekend I am smoking in honor of you guy's. I was impressed before but early this morning I started doing some reading and couldn't stop. I am even more impressed it's hard for a civilian to know what you guy's do and go through even with family in several branches. Well we are in the presence of seriously the best America has to offer.

I always Thank You for serving and mean it always have but now it takes on a bigger and more impressive meaning to me. We are in the presence of Heroes and very much hope to some day to buy you a cigar and smoke it with you in person.

Thanks Guy's much Love and Respect! :usa2:

Dave


----------



## Teufel (Oct 14, 2008)

msgtjeb said:


> Capt Owen,
> 
> My congratulations as well! Great too know and support your efforts in Operation Enduring Freedom. God Bless you and your company.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the kind words and really appreciate all the support you guys have given the lava dogs on our deployment. The guys really enjoy the sticks you guys are sending us. The battle of Shewan happened almost three years ago (8 August 2008) and I really wasn't expecting an award. These young Marines out here are heros who do a hard job in even harder conditions. I was fortunate to have a platoon full of exceptional men who proved their mettle in especially trying circumstances.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Zdunczyk, Stephen SSG RES USAR USARC


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow Dave! Got your box today and it looks like we're going to need to have another BBQ at the EOD complex and invite some more people by to help enjoy all the smokes you sent! Right now most of them are in the freezer enjoying some mandatory downtime, but I did pull these out and have moved them into my personal rotation in my room. Seriously, though, thank you and thanks to all the BOTL that helped make this package great! Its a great thing seeing everybodys eyes light open when we open them.










These are some top notch sticks! I was tossing around the idea of getting this same cutter, but you sure made that decision easy! Can you help me ID the unbanded one? So I know whether to eat before or after 

SFC Thomas Hennig
774 OD CO (EOD)
Tallil AB, USD-S


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Teufel said:


> I appreciate the kind words and really appreciate all the support you guys have given the lava dogs on our deployment. The guys really enjoy the sticks you guys are sending us. The battle of Shewan happened almost three years ago (8 August 2008) and I really wasn't expecting an award. These young Marines out here are heros who do a hard job in even harder conditions. I was fortunate to have a platoon full of exceptional men who proved their mettle in especially trying circumstances.


Just signed up to follow the LD on Facebook! Be safe and smoke in good health!

-Kipp


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Thomas
I need bigger travel humis  the unbanned is Cuban but I have drawer full and am unsure. they smoke great though. Stay safe and well send more asap.

Take care

Dave


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey Dave, I sent a package on Friday that they said would land today, a medium flat rate. I lost the DC as usual... Just wanted to give you a heads up as I forgot to mention it. Thanks


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Erich I'll check the mail tomorrow been asleep most of the day.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

if you could, just confirm that you received the pics. thanks!
From left to right in the pics is Corporal Miller (he is my driver)j, myself, then Corporal Moyer (he is my .50 cal gunner)


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow, what an awesome post. I've been reading this...skipped a few of the 98 pages, but read most. I'm currently in Iraq and we've been blessed to have a CEXC unit here. If you're in the military, you probably know what these guys do. If not, they're kinda like a CSI for EOD, or so I've been able to discern. All that said, they were our "go to guys" here. We had a smoke out every week since I've been here (since Jan). However, as you can imagine with the troop drawdown going on in Iraq, things are getting slim. That said, our CEXC unit left last week (or the week before), so we are all alone now. I'm fairly new to the cigar thing (as in the last 4 days), but just placed my order for a some Punch Uppercut Toros, and am paitently awaiting their arrival. With the job I do, I'm going to be here for at least another year (Dec 2012). I am working with the Iraqi Air Force training their pilots how to fly and stand up their Air Force...after we obliterated it during Gulf Wars I and II. I've noticed that many of the online shops ship USPS or UPS. I've got two problems with this...1) Our APO will be going away Mid September and 2) We don't get UPS here, only FedEx. So, this all leads me to my question...what's a brother to do? Anyone have any options besides stocking up like crazy now?

Oh, and Smelvis...Apparently the Big Red One was here prior to our arrival, cause all I see is the 1st ID patch. I'm an old 24th ID guy myself and spent time in Somalia in 1993/1994, Haiti, Bosnia, Kuwait (countless times), Iraqi Freedom, and now New Dawn. I'm a current member of the KS Air National Guard and just reenlisted for another 3 about 4 months ago. Have had a blast the last 18 years and wouldn't trade it for the world.

Lastly, as a member of the Armed Forces, I want to say thank you to all the folks in this thread that have donated sticks, boxes, cutters, whatever. As a Army guy here in 2004, you never know how much it means to us that there are people back home that still care...

Cheers til next time...

Kevin


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Kevin
Thanks Brother for your service and a great post. What about losing APO are you saying there will be military but no APO's to send to? That would be messed up big time.

Well brother Stay safe, Oh an Tim Pokersmoker here on Puff is CID so I know a little not much but am very proud of him oh yeah he's my nephew I have several two in now I think LOL hard to keep it all in order!

Dave


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Dave,

Our base will be under US State Dept control sometime in the near future. From what we're being told, the US Gov't can't afford to keep the APO open for the limited amount of Americans that will be here. What does that mean? Not sure, but I guess time will tell. What we've heard is that they (State Dept) will use diplomatic courier, while we'll be left to our own devices...I believe FedEx will still be here. 

We still have about 3000 folks on this base and the helo unit here is an old hometown unit of mine. My brother and best friend that I grew up with are actually in that unit and are only about a mile from me, so with our "deployments" coinciding, it's actually kinda nice. 

I'm not sure if you are still organizing and sending sticks this way, but if you are, I'm pretty well connected on the base and could certainly get them disseminated if there were to be some that came my way.

Again, I can't say thank you to everyone that has helped. As I said in an earlier post, floks that don't do this for a living have no idea what a simple little gesture of sending a $1 smoke our way does for our morale. I've tried to tell my wife that the most important part of the day is mail call. She could mail me a flyer from the local Best Buy, and knowing that it came from someone at home that really gives a crap makes a world of difference.

Take care and tell your nephew(s) to keep their heads down...

Kevin


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Kevin,

Want to know something that will blow your mind? SSG Davenport and his crew up there at CEXC-N are my guys... Come down here and visit anytime you want. We have room for you and thanks to the Dave's, plenty of cigars! Look up on my profile for my full name, and then you can plug that into the global and find me over here. Let me know if you need anything and we'll try and push it up north for you.

Thom-ShortFuse-SFC Hennig


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smirak said:


> Dave,
> 
> Our base will be under US State Dept control sometime in the near future. From what we're being told, the US Gov't can't afford to keep the APO open for the limited amount of Americans that will be here. What does that mean? Not sure, but I guess time will tell. What we've heard is that they (State Dept) will use diplomatic courier, while we'll be left to our own devices...I believe FedEx will still be here.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kevin
I'll check address's and see where were at. Be safe bro!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I had these for a couple ay's but just cold get er posted but here they are.

Thanks to Erich aka Evonnida


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From S Sherer from IL a Bomb or for the troops I think bomb but no notes go to the troops.

Thanks Bro!


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Want to know something that will blow your mind? SSG Davenport and his crew up there at CEXC-N are my guys... Come down here and visit anytime you want. We have room for you and thanks to the Dave's, plenty of cigars! Look up on my profile for my full name, and then you can plug that into the global and find me over here. Let me know if you need anything and we'll try and push it up north for you.
> 
> Thom-ShortFuse-SFC Hennig


Thom,

Thanks for the reply. Unfortnately, I don't have access to the global any longer. As you know with the troop drawdown, we are also drawing down our comms. Apparently, and contrary to the contract I have in place with the USG, I don't merit needing a computer. I tried to PM you, but I'm stupid and couldn't figure it out.

Kevin


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

0310 2640 0000 3204 7936

Thanks for continuing to do this Dave. I know how those guys feel over there when they receive a care pack from home. Being my first time sending cigars, feels pretty cool on my end knowing I can help someone relax after (or during) a long day....


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

E Dogg said:


> 0310 2640 0000 3204 7936
> 
> Thanks for continuing to do this Dave. I know how those guys feel over there when they receive a care pack from home. Being my first time sending cigars, feels pretty cool on my end knowing I can help someone relax after (or during) a long day....


Thanks Eric
It does make you feel good and I hope you stick with us bro we nee all the help we can get.

Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Scott aka sdlaird

Thanks my Friend! I got the check for the sampler too!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

smelvis said:


> From Scott aka sdlaird
> 
> Thanks my Friend! I got the check for the sampler too!


Dave, good to know they got there safe and sound. It's not much, the least I can do and I will be sending more before too long. When you send them off, do you know where they will end up? I'd like to be able to take a look at a map and know that the smoke plumes might be from one of the gars I sent over.

Question for any of you, what is the proper way to address a note like the one pictured here? I tried an internet search and did not come up with anything, much to my surprise.:ask:


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> Dave, good to know they got there safe and sound. It's not much, the least I can do and I will be sending more before too long. When you send them off, do you know where they will end up? I'd like to be able to take a look at a map and know that the smoke plumes might be from one of the gars I sent over.
> 
> Question for any of you, what is the proper way to address a note like the one pictured here? I tried an internet search and did not come up with anything, much to my surprise.:ask:


sdlaird...that note looks ok. However, "any soldier" mail is not sent over here anymore. We have to have mail sent to a particular member. Dave (smelvis) knows what has to be done. Back in the day, an "any soldier" letter was great as they got distributed to us here via a large grab bag type of deal. Now though, it has to be addressed to a particular individual. Since it went to Dave though, it's no issue. However, if you wanted to send something to me for instance, it would have to be addressed directly to me. Does this make sense?

Kevin


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sdlaird said:


> Dave, good to know they got there safe and sound. It's not much, the least I can do and I will be sending more before too long. When you send them off, do you know where they will end up? I'd like to be able to take a look at a map and know that the smoke plumes might be from one of the gars I sent over.
> 
> Question for any of you, what is the proper way to address a note like the one pictured here? I tried an internet search and did not come up with anything, much to my surprise.:ask:


What Kevin said Scott is true.

For you a regular donor and friend I could get you a name an unit and you could email him and let him know a letter an some cigars will be in a separate box in the big box especially from you and for him. I do this once in awhile. I have made some dear friends doing this we are lucky our Government sucks but most of our Military are just like me an you only way tougher. :frown:

Let me know by pm if you want to do this and we'll get it done, You could even send a box yourself if you wanted to, all I care about is the troops and what you suggest has to be a big deal for any soldier bro!

Dave


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

So, it is pretty hot over here right now...








...its much cooler at night









Still over 100, but that wont get in the way of me enjoy that big 60rg RP Edge Maddy that you sent!

Thanks again everybody! Especially the BOTL that picked this up at Tenuta's in WI! It made it here just fine, and I most certainly enjoyed it!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Good grief Thom! You just made me ashamed that I was complaining how hot it was today and we barely hit 105 WITH the heat index.

Glad you're enjoying those sticks! Drink water!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

owaindav said:


> Good grief Thom! You just made me ashamed that I was complaining how hot it was today and we barely hit 105 WITH the heat index.
> 
> Glad you're enjoying those sticks! Drink water!


Damn Brother :usa2:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey guys, I realized that a lot of you guys don't get over to my thread in the pipe section and I really wanted to give some credit here where you guys get to see for the big box I got the other day. Here's the post I made in my thread for those of you who don't get over to the pipe side much.



owaindav said:


> Next, from the same end of donation chain we get a nice box from Shawn (Oldmso54) and Jonathan (Oltimecigars). Shawn donated all of the ziplocked cigars and bought one of the bundles of the Reserva Dorado's. Jonathan from Ol Time Cigars decided to throw in another bundle of churchill's! Big thanks to both of you! That's 100 sticks!


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> So, it is pretty hot over here right now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thom,

Went and saw the LT and SGT B? last night. Smoked a really good LaGloria Cubana Serie N. The LT was given a Montecristo #2 cc last night, though I didn't get to hear a review on it.

Kevin


----------



## msgtjeb (Apr 22, 2011)

Dave,

Sorry I've been busy and didn't post the outstanding package of cigars that you sent us. We're just overwhelmed by your generosity. The cigars selection is wonderful and everyone is enjoying them.

John E. Butcher, MSgt USAF
Paralegal NROLFSM-A NKL


----------



## msgtjeb (Apr 22, 2011)

Dave,

Last photo.

John E. Butcher, MSgt USAF
Paralegal NROLFSM-A NKL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Glad you like them smoke well brother, and Stay safe!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very Cool Dave

WTG
Shawn (Oldmso54) and Jonathan (Oltimecigars). Jonathan You have a great B&M does everyone know he sells at MSRP and get Opus an stuff from time to time right. Pleases support those that help us support our troops


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Very Cool Dave
> 
> WTG
> Shawn (Oldmso54) and Jonathan (Oltimecigars). Jonathan You have a great B&M does everyone know he sells at MSRP and get Opus an stuff from time to time right. Pleases support those that help us support our troops


Old Time Cigars just made it to my "Favorites" list under "Cigars" I will check em out. What's your best deal going?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

sdlaird said:


> Old Time Cigars just made it to my "Favorites" list under "Cigars" I will check em out. What's your best deal going?


I'm not Jonathan from Oltimescigars (I'm a customer) but right now they have a special of 10% off Ashton ESG's (I think/not the VSG's but could be wrong) and I know when I was in the store last week they had some Anejo 48's (I think) for $10.95 a single (I think) and they had a couple different sizes of OpusX but I didn't check the prices.

They also do 5 packs on premiums like Padron 26's & 64's to make it a little more budget friendly. They have a nice 5 sampler of Illusione for like $39.95 and they just sold out of dirty rats at $130 a box (pretty damn good price on those)


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I only ordered once but called and got to talk with Jonathan a very nice guy I got the darn order at my PO in three ay's and Ithink hethrew a tag along in. Good old fashioned customer service.


Also
Remember Pete from tat Fame donated a bunch of cigars and stuff to and 10 hats please support and speak well of him also. Also a very nice guy, very cool dude down to earth I guess I would call him!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info, guys.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From R Dogg

Thanks Bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Russ Smoked Bacon who I was able to smoke with for a couple hours today very cool Russ nice to meet you!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ross aka sligub donate $100 cash Thanks bro!!!


----------



## Smoked Bacon (Jun 20, 2011)

smelvis was nice enough to invite me into his home last Friday. It was like a jedi being able to meet with Yoda. This guy is so filled with cigar knowledge

He is all about giving to others and that is rare in this day and age. If I have a bad day at work I go home and spend time with my family and relax. If our troops have a bad day they go back to a cot and an MRE. Dave the service you give by sending a little bit of home back to the troops is great. I wish everyone had a chance to meet Dave the world is a better place with people like Dave in it.

As I was leaving he gave me a big bag of cigars to go. I mean not just cigars, great cigars, Viaje, Opus X, Sharks. I spent half the day just staring at these amazing cigars. I am going to send some of these to my boy Tracy over in Afghanistan he is going to flip when he gets these.

Thanks again Dave. You are not unappreciated. Let me know what I can do to help, anything.

Russ


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Russ
It was great finally meeting you in person can not have to many friends. Thanks for the generous offers to help we will bag up some cigars after I get caught up if ya want. That's easy an I can sit an talk and smoke while watching you work 

Stay Safe!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

One to Kevin S COB Speicher 
One to Chris A CiagrDoc FPO AE 09372
One to SFC Thomas Hennig COB Adder 
One to Capt Byron Owen Unit 44015 FPO AP 96607

Stay Safe Guy's We love and miss you all!!!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

smelvis said:


> One to Kevin S COB Speicher
> One to Chris A CiagrDoc FPO AE 09372
> One to SFC Thomas Hennig COB Adder
> One to Capt Byron Owen Unit 44015 FPO AP 96607
> ...


I sent one to Steve Johnson at Camp Dubs last week. Got a smaller one going to a new guy who is the nephew of one of the guys I work for. Scott Kelly, is a Marine in Afghanistan. That one will go out tomorrow.

Man, Dave, I've got to get caught up to you on cigars so I can mass send like you're doing here! Good job bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

No I think we are getting even when I send like this, The raffle should even things out. This puts a huge dent in my coolers Dammit  Did you and Ron proofread the letter?


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

smelvis said:


> One to Kevin S COB Speicher
> One to Chris A CiagrDoc FPO AE 09372
> One to SFC Thomas Hennig COB Adder
> One to Capt Byron Owen Unit 44015 FPO AP 96607
> ...


Wow. All I can say right now is thank you. I'll say more when it gets here. I'll feel like a kid at Christmas for the next 10-14 days now...thanks Dave.

Thanks again guys!

Kevin


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank You Kevin and your brothers Stay Safe an cool man from the photo it gets pretty hot. Enjoy man!


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Thank You Kevin and your brothers Stay Safe an cool man from the photo it gets pretty hot. Enjoy man!


Yeah, it's pretty warm here...supposed to be only 111 today. That's a welcome break from 122 that its been the last couple weeks...

Kevin


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

@Kevin - You might want to look into another humi! Those boxes aren't full of packing peanuts! 

@Dave - Thanks brother! I will have one of my Soldiers keep an eye out for this box. I'm supposed to be heading home for my R&R leave soon. I'm constantly surprised by the generousity of the folks here. You all say you're just doing a small part, but I will continue to put pictures up of how your small parts pay off huge dividends to our morale and quality of life. Thanks again.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Thom
We Love to see pictures of you having some happy times brother! We do our best and it's a big deal and Honor for us to try and help as best we can.

Dave

PS
Hope you get some couch and beer time my friend!


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> @Kevin - You might want to look into another humi! Those boxes aren't full of packing peanuts!
> 
> @Dave - Thanks brother! I will have one of my Soldiers keep an eye out for this box. I'm supposed to be heading home for my R&R leave soon. I'm constantly surprised by the generousity of the folks here. You all say you're just doing a small part, but I will continue to put pictures up of how your small parts pay off huge dividends to our morale and quality of life. Thanks again.


So wait...I get peanuts and Cigars? This just keeps getting beter and better...

Kevin


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

0310 2640 0002 3293 8713
0310 2640 0002 3293 8720
0310 2640 0002 3293 8737
0310 2640 0002 3293 8744


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Monte aka mturnmm
Sent a nice letter with a couple coins he got while doing his Job, I accept these coins brother and in your honor will donate these two boxes of quick smokes to the troops in honor of Monte mturnmm from Converse, TX

Thanks brother they are Beautiful!!

Dave


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Monte aka mturnmm
> Sent a nice letter with a couple coins he got while doing his Job, I accept these coins brother and in your honor will donate these two boxes of quick smokes to the troops in honor of Monte mturnmm from Converse, TX
> 
> Thanks brother they are Beautiful!!
> ...


 Dude you just put a big ole smile on my face!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

That is some awesome stuff Dave! Good going, both of you!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

mturnmm said:


> Dude you just put a big ole smile on my face!


Likewise brother you to Kipp Thanks guy's you all know I like my swag, only when it comes from friends but as I told Monte I will keep these forever then my Nephew Justin will get them when I'm gone and he will pass them on and forever they will be remembered as :woohoo:stuff that has changed my life and way of thinking as to whats important.

Thanks Again brother!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

That's awesome stuff there Monte!

Here's my lonely little DC compared to Dave's! LOL
0309 3220 0000 8509 1222

What I think is cool about this is this was instigated by his uncle and he has no idea it's coming! Surprise!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a hard time saying no so a good Friend wrote this for me, I wanted to include many stateside have been deployed and those deployed need and could not operate without those stateside it's hard to draw a line an breaks my heart to do so,* I pray you understand *I wish I had Bill Gates supporting us I would quit my job and do this full time for everyone and do it in person, Dammit Friends!!

Here is the official response!

We really appreciate your service to our country. And though we'd really like to support the troops that are based here in the States,our focus really needs to be on our troops that are deployed overseas right now. We get a limited supply of smokes donated and feel that most US based military posts have at least some access to decent cigar shops being here at home. While our men and women fighting in Iraq, Afghanistan, etc. have very limited access,if any,to the resources we have available to us Stateside.

We hope you understand that with the limited resources we have plus the limited access troops in combat theaters have,we really have to limit our donations to those in combat theaters. Anything left (Never has been) after taking care of the deployed troops is sent to the Wounded Warriors Program. Thanks again for your service to this great country and for understanding our position on this.

We hope one day in the future that all our soldiers come home safe and sound and we're no longer forced to send our men and women to risk their lives on foreign soil and we will be able to spread our support even to non-combat areas like the US.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Dave, you are right on the money and I believe many active and retired troops will stand behind your decision. I live in the sticks but stateside and have a considerable amount of access. Look at my trader feedback for any that have reservations to that comment. However when I was in Iraq I had very little access and had to depend on friends and family. Even then I ran out often and there were times when the COL and myself fronted considerable funds to take care of our 18 man team.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

owaindav said:


> That's awesome stuff there Monte!
> 
> Here's my lonely little DC compared to Dave's! LOL
> 0309 3220 0000 8509 1222
> ...


 I want to give thanks for all the props....didn't do it for that...it just felt like the right thing to do! My wife looked at me like your gonna do what?? Like I have said before From the inside looking out I can't explain it....from the outside looking in you won't understand it. God Bless our Troops and God Bless Texas!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Dustin appreciate the support it hard because all Military deserve it but!!


Monte I get it, I am not military but feel almost as if I am having become so close to so many! Regardless they come from the heart and what more can we ask of a person. Thanks again brother!


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

Dave,

Thanks for everything you do we greatly appreciate it. Now that I am getting settled into a routine over here I am getting some guys together on 13 Aug to do "Split-Ops Herfing" in tandem with the boys at Smokey Joe's. I will send pics. Once again thanks for everything and I hope your doing well.

Tracy


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Dustin appreciate the support it hard because all Military deserve it but!!
> 
> Monte I get it, I am not military but feel almost as if I am having become so close to so many! Regardless they come from the heart and what more can we ask of a person. Thanks again brother!


 Dave, I was refering to how my wife don't get it...I would have thought you were some retired LTC or CSM!! She also don't get why people send complete strangers cigars...never intended to think you don't get it!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Dustin Thanks bro, Yeah it's been a tough one bro!




From David_ESM Thanks Bro



From Andrew S in Iowa Thanks Bro!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Posting this one over here too since I think Brian's more on the cigar side than the pipe side.

And next is a bundle for the troops from Brian (usrower321). Oh and a couple for me as well. Thanks Brian! I'll post this one in Dave's thread too in the event you don't check the pipe side as much!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

One to SGT Athey, Stuart K. 380th ESC COB ADDER
One to Dan Shipley FOA Camp Phoenix 



One is in conjunction with a nice lady running a program called a Smile for the Troops here a picture of the contents been awhile since you guy's saw this part anyway. Our's are a little more cigar heavy


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

cured meat, pictures of hot women and cigars.. i'd be happy too!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

0310 2640 0002 3291 2218
0310 2640 0002 3291 2270


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Posting in both threads. Thanks Shawn for sending me something to help get me by until the big raffle! The troops will love them!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Jimbo

Thanks Brother!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Won Zogg's contest and am having him forward the winnings to you for the troops...should see them soon!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Kipp


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Won Zogg's contest and am having him forward the winnings to you for the troops...should see them soon!


Wait - you won!! Must of been rigged - LOL!

Seriously, Nice gesture sending the prize straight to the troops my ZK Brother!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Brett aka Mayne Street donated $50 cash to the troops

Thanks Brett!


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Received our package today from Dave. Here is the "carnage"...

First pic is everything that was in the box...


Second pic...Nice ashtray that someone donated to send. It's awesome. Currently, we are using an old tank round casing...


Third pic...water pillows, snacks, lighters and hot sauce (this won't last long with these guys)


Fourth pic...snacks...these will probably be gone by this afternoon


Fifth pic...20 bundle of Indian Tabac...that's awesome. Should be a good smoke to try.


Last pic...sampler of some good looking sticks. Guess I can take this out of my shopping cart on CI. My internet went out a couple days ago, so I wasn't able to hit submit, but this actual sampler is in my cart...Puff, saving me some money! I love it...guess I'll have to divert those funds to another purchase now


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From bc8436

Thanks Bro


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Forgot to post this yesterday. It's from sdlaird. Thanks bro!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Got this from Shuckins by way of Protekk from CI. See if you can follow that one! LOL Thanks everyone involved!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

I would like to send a pkg just need to know where to send it to!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Billy Thanks bro!

Here's The other Dave's address

David Bowles
358 Dogwood Dr.
Mobile, AL 36609


And here is mine

Dave Bonnette
PO Box 3563
Bellevue, WA 98009


I would send to the other Dave I still have a little more stock than him for now.

Thanks Man!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Hi Billy Thanks bro!
> 
> Here's The other Dave's address
> 
> ...


Hey Dave i sent you a PM. Thanks for the info!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Answered Billy Thanks Bro!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Answered Billy Thanks Bro!


 Not a Problem! Anything to help out the troops!!!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Smelvis its on its way to you DC# 0308 1400 0002 4914 6547! Should be there Friday! Thank you brother! I hope the troops will enjoy them!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I was lucky enough to have the ladies at the mail center call me and tell me they had recieved a package addressed to me even though I don't use their box any more. Very lucky when you see the pic of the loot! It's from Jeff S. I'm not sure what your Puff name is so you'll have to let me know who you are. Thanks so much for what you sent me and especially for what you sent the troops!










Ok, you can't really see the 5er he sent me but lets just say, I love me some CCs! Thanks a bunch bro! The new address is in my profile and I'll list it here too.

David Bowles
358 Dogwood Dr.
Mobile, AL 36609


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

owaindav said:


> I was lucky enough to have the ladies at the mail center call me and tell me they had recieved a package addressed to me even though I don't use their box any more. Very lucky when you see the pic of the loot! It's from Jeff S. I'm not sure what your Puff name is so you'll have to let me know who you are. Thanks so much for what you sent me and especially for what you sent the troops!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry David-

When I sent them, I searched through the oldest posts on your Pipe thread for your complete address. My bad, but glad they made it.

Jeff


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

harley33 said:


> Sorry David-
> 
> When I sent them, I searched through the oldest posts on your Pipe thread for your complete address. My bad, but glad they made it.
> 
> Jeff


Not a problem, Jeff! We got em and that's what's important!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Got the promised donation from DanR. Thank you so much my friend! Our folks in uniform will be very grateful as well!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

A nice Postcard From John Butcher


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone
Just an FYI when we send a large flat rate box or two they are meant to be shared with fellow troops, Just saying so people know this. Individual bombs meant for certain people will be marked as such. Sharing is the key word here. 

Thanks Guy's

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FYI the monster has humi pillows on a great sale a dozen for $3.89 this is as cheap as they get this is about a third of normal cost and it is something Dave needs a lot of. I have plenty myself. Hope you don't mind me throwing this out there Dave?

here's a link other good cigars on the mash up too!

Cigar Monster Mashup!

Thanks

Dave

David Bowles
358 Dogwood Dr.
Mobile, AL 36609


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Smelvis looks like a notice was left at you PO Box!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bcannon87 said:


> Hey Smelvis looks like a notice was left at you PO Box!


*
Nope not yet bro sorry, For everyone please note this, the PO is at least two day's behind the tracking. ALWAYS sometimes three or more so no reason to pm asking if I got anything until at least a few day's after they say that, Also I will the same day I get it post pictures in this thread. so until a picture shows up I have not gotten anything yet.

Thanks guy's just trying to save some time! also thanks for the donations!

Sorry guy's just the truth!*


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

smelvis said:


> *
> Nope not yet bro sorry, For everyone please note this, the PO is at least two day's behind the tracking. ALWAYS sometimes three or more so no reason to pm asking if I got anything until at least a few day's after they say that, Also I will the same day I get it post pictures in this thread. so until a picture shows up I have not gotten anything yet.
> 
> Thanks guy's just trying to save some time! also thanks for the donations!
> ...


I am glad i know this now! LOL!! No problem and good info!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bcannon87 said:


> I am glad i know this now! LOL!! No problem and good info!


Yeah thought it was a good time to tell how my PO works behind all the time. but never lost anything


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

To CW2 Anthony Bailey 
A Co 2-10 TF Knighthawk 
FOB Shank, Afghanistan


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

smelvis said:


> To CW2 Anthony Bailey
> A Co 2-10 TF Knighthawk
> FOB Shank, Afghanistan


 I've got one going too but I didn't take a pic. I'll post the DC tomorrow evening!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds good Dave, Have a good week bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

0308 2040 0001 8789 3045


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh, almost forgot. One headed to the sandbox!

DC: 0310 3200 0000 0618 9030


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FromBilly aka bcannom87 

Thanks bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> *Hi Everyone
> Just an FYI when we send a large flat rate box or two they are meant to be shared with fellow troops, Just saying so people know this. Individual bombs meant for certain people will be marked as such. Sharing is the key word here.
> 
> Thanks Guy's :sorry:
> ...


Bump


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Along with the above post I'd like to explain our main way of doing things, We send to units not to individuals the reason is so that they may all share and many if not most have started cigar clubs, Cigar nights and give our men and women something to do at the end of what I can only imagine to be a long ass day in hell.

We have many people on the list which changes all the time we get many new people weekly at the least.

We usually do this by sending to SGT's and up so they can do this right. we also sometimes send to others. We also send to a few Chaplains which it appears we have a lot of cigar smoking clergymen many I have become close to and pray for daily. This is not just throwing some cigars in a box there is a lot of research and thought involved in this, for every post or box you see us send many hours are spent deciding who's first, do we bump this unit for a starter unit ect.

A bomb is for a certain member and his/hers to do with as they want. most share. If it's a large flat rate box and you get one from both me and the other Dave it for all your friends and not your own personal stash.

All we send from donations from you are for units to be shared and hopefully a cigar club is started. if so we try and send plenty, we in essence keep them stocked it's our job and we take it serious, you put trust in us to do it right and we work hard to get it done right and we have I believe done a good job. You don't even want to count the emails to vendors, manufacturers or other stuff and time involved, pretty much could be a full time job if a person had the resources. This is not tooting our horn but rather letting you know we got this covered and if you paid us $2.00 an hour we could retire, I am only partly kidding people!

If I send a bomb it will be from my personal stash and not donations, we have a lot of military on puff, rest assured if they need us we are there for them. not much gets by us as far as taking care of our own.

I hope this helps to explain what we do. Love you guy's!!

Thanks

:ranger: :tea: :blah: :biggrin:
Dave*


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

smelvis said:


> FromBilly aka bcannom87
> 
> Thanks bro!


So glad i could help brother!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

You did so nicely Billy Thanks again brother!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

That post above is absolutely AWESOME and something I only learned today. The amount of work Dave and Dave put into this is beyond the average Puff BOTL's comprehension and I don't mean that in a demeaning way - you, me, 99% of us have absolutely NO IDEA what all is involved in these guys getting stuff to our troops.

People are "professionals" for a reason - doctors, lawyers, engineers, plumbers, contractors, and on and on...

My lesson learned and my humble, humble advice to Puff members is let the people who do things best do them. In this case Dave (smelvis) and Dave (owaindav).

So with that said: *Support the hell out of the upcoming Troop Raffle! It's the best way you can help ALL of our troops abroad!!*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Shawn!!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

OK...a USPS Medium Flat Rate Box just went out filled with 50-60 cigars, some snacks, and about 8 cigar cutters for the troops...

2305 0270 0000 8210 0042

Set to be delivered Saturday...

:usa2: Love our Troops!!! :usa2:


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Thought I'd post a couple pics of some of us tonight...I couldn't get many folks to sign up for free cigars...WTF? Anyway, here are some of the guys that are making the Iraqi Air Force a viable solution to their defense in the future...



L-R 
1) Maint Super smoking an Indian Tabac
2) Next three are three retired LtCol's from the AirForce smoking something from the maduro sampler that smelvis sent me



My nice, tight ash holding on at the end of a Diesel UC



Some of the same guys...the guy in the middle is our interpretor smoking his first cigar...a Ghurka Park Ave

Just thought I'd share a bit of the glory that we got from these nice folks!

Kevin


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From VersionX

Thanks Bro!


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

smelvis said:


> From VersionX
> 
> Thanks Bro!


You're quite welcome, sir. More en route shortly


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Some of you guy's might want to wait for the Raffle, don't have to just want everyone to know it's coming around the end of the month give or take a week, There is some way cool prizes


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Dave,

I gave my guys instructions to open up the box you sent a couple of weeks ago. This leads me to two things. One thank you again for the generousity, I may not be able to sort through our large case we're using as a humi to find the exacts that were sent. Two, THANK YOU for organizing all of this. I know what kind of a hassle it can be to mail stuff normally and your hardwork and patience does not go unnoticed. I will get some more pictures up of the guys smoking when I return (next day or so). 

Also... working a PM to you.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ShortFuse said:


> Dave,
> 
> I gave my guys instructions to open up the box you sent a couple of weeks ago. This leads me to two things. One thank you again for the generousity, I may not be able to sort through our large case we're using as a humi to find the exacts that were sent. Two, THANK YOU for organizing all of this. I know what kind of a hassle it can be to mail stuff normally and your hardwork and patience does not go unnoticed. I will get some more pictures up of the guys smoking when I return (next day or so).
> 
> Also... working a PM to you.


It's our Honor to help as we can Thom, Just be safe and come home soon! we got ya covered here!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

This is a letter I asked for for you guy's at Puff to understand what you are doing. This man and I email fairly often and it is my goal to meet him is peson here in the states.

Steve Thanks for this heartfelt letter my friend we Love every single one of you guy's and can always count on us!! in any way we can help we will.

*Being a deployed soldier is a lot harder than it looks. You don't let on how hard or how lonely it is. That would be showing weakness, and you have to keep a strong constitution for your soldiers. You look for things to kill the boredom and keep morale up. For me, the highlight of each day was returning to my room and celebrating with a cigar. I loved sharing the experience of a fine cigar with my brothers-in-arms. It became an indelible part of the deployment experience. I was fortunate to have met fellow cigar-loving soldiers during my deployment and to have met cigar-loving civilians online. A friend introduced me to Dave (Smelvis) on the Puff , com board and the next thing I knew I was receiving boxes of cigars, snacks, toiletries and other goodies for me and my fellow soldiers. Words cannot describe the joy of hearing your name during mail call and then realizing you have several boxes of goodies to share with your army family.

The worst time was the holidays. Everyone was secretly (or openly) miserable about missing Christmas with their friends and families. Leadership knows this is a hard time so they create some sort of mandatory celebration where the secret agenda is watching over the soldiers who should not be alone. I was secretly depressed from a mission two days earlier where I got to see the real poverty and despair of the people of Iraq. I felt twice as bad feeling guilty about not being home when I saw the people of Iraq who didn't even have a home. I felt horrible. Then (cue the choir of angels) 3 packages arrived for me right before Christmas. These boxes were stuffed so full of cigars and accessories that every soldier who wanted some got a 5-pack of cigars. This made our holidays. Everywhere I went, I saw soldiers who might have been hiding in their rooms alone, outside and having their own mini-herfs with their donated cigars. The timing was perfect and it made a very difficult time so much easier. I also developed some deep friendships because of those cigars, and even though we have scattered back to our separate corners of the U.S., we remain good friends. Nothing brings friends together like a good cigar. On behalf of my brothers and sisters of the U.S. military, we thank you for your support. You don't know how much it means to us.

SSG Stephen Zdunczyk
328th ESC*


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

smelvis said:


> This is a letter I asked for for you guy's at Puff to understand what you are doing. This man and I email fairly often and it is my goal to meet him is peson here in the states.
> 
> Steve Thanks for this heartfelt letter my friend we Love every single one of you guy's and can always count on us!! in any way we can help we will.
> 
> ...


That was incredibly moving. It really makes me think about how difficult life must be for these brave men and women and how thankful I am that they volunteered for the toughest job of all.

Thanks for posting this, Dave. Amazingly insightful and poignant read.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Got this pic in an email today from my boss's nephew who is a Marine in Afghanistan. I sent him a small package to see if he would like some cigars. Here's the email he sent with the pic as well. Interesting that the truck they're sitting in front of got blown up later that day if I'm reading this right!

*Hey David, *
*Im Scott, Bob's nephew, I received a package from you 2 days ago and I dont think I could say thank you enough! So Thank you very much!! All the guys here we take care of eachother so of course shared it with everyone and everyone else would like to thank you as well. I attached a pic. Im the 2nd from the left. Please thank everyone for me as we all really apprciated it! Sorry it took me a couple days to get back to you. Think here have been pretty crazy in the last 3 days. 2 of our trucks( the one that the picture is in front) , got blown up in the same day, and the next day there was a firefight, and things have been picking up alot so it makes for not as much down time as we would hope to have. Again thank you from all the guys of 1st Plt charlie Co 1/9.*
*Scott*


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> This is a letter I asked for for you guy's at Puff to understand what you are doing. This man and I email fairly often and it is my goal to meet him is peson here in the states.
> 
> Steve Thanks for this heartfelt letter my friend we Love every single one of you guy's and can always count on us!! in any way we can help we will.
> 
> ...


Wow.... if that doesn't bring a tear to your eye, you have issues.... Great job Dave and Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Anthony asked me to post these for him so here they are!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Brian Bmack donated a bunch of good cigars two 6 finger baggies and a couple ISOM petit montes sorry I lost the picture in loading and just don't have the energy to go get them out of the freezer and take it agai.

Sorry but they are nice cigars

Dave


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Brian Bmack donated a bunch of good cigars two 6 finger baggies and a couple ISOM petit montes sorry I lost the picture in loading and just don't have the energy to go get them out of the freezer and take it agai.
> 
> Sorry but they are nice cigars
> 
> Dave


*WTG Bmack!!! :rockon:

Dave...you just stay healthy bro...this upcoming troop run/raffle is going to wear you & the other Dave OUT!*

.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Two more prizes from our man Charlie! Thanks Brother! at the TheCigarFeed.com


----------



## AH64Driver (Aug 8, 2011)

Coming from a deployed soldier who has recently been on the receiving end of your endless generosity here at Puff.com I would just like to say a resounding "Thank You!" from my self and all my fellow cigar smokers here at FOB Shank, Afghanistan. 

In just two hits Dave and Dave have filled the Coolidor I had sent from home that was thankfully only half full. I'm glad it showed up just in time to house all those smokes! They even thought so far ahead as to send ziplock bags and pillows to make sure people could take smokes with them from the office, along with a ton of snacks, magazines (ones we actually enjoy!), and cutters/matches/lighters. I can tell these guys have been doing this for a while!

We now officially have a full blown cigar club in our company complete with a club Coleman Coolidor we keep in our office. There are about 8 or 10 regular smokers and a dozen or so more that smoke at least once a week with us. As soon as I get 20 posts I'll post the pictures of everything in this thread, and I'll continue to get pictures of the guys enjoying your generosity. 

Again from the bottom of my heart I would like to thank each and every one of you responsible for this program. We're set for months lol. 

On a side note, please hold off on sending any more cigars as our Coolidor is currently almost overflowing! I may need to order more HF beads as my 2xXL 65% tubes may not hold up long. I'm also trying to find a source for distilled water out here. Not having much luck.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Our pleasure Tony let us know when you get low and I had to steal this picture it is so damn cool brother! Thanks Man!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tony asked me to post these as well.


----------



## AH64Driver (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Dave! The first two pics are from the main part of the bomb from Dave #2 and the last pic is of our company coolidor and two smaller humidors sent by Dave Squared. My dad sent me my cooler which was thankfully only half full. It's now practically overflowing lol. I don't think we're going to have any problems finding cigars to smoke haha.


----------



## ArSmokey (Jun 27, 2011)

Who is collecting cigars for the Troops? How can I donate?


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

ArSmokey said:


> Who is collecting cigars for the Troops? How can I donate?


Bob, Smelvis and I are collecting for the troops. I would recommend hanging tight as we are about to have our big drive to collect cigars for the troops. Lots of great prizes have been donated. So stay tuned, the details are coming very soon!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

owaindav said:


> Bob, Smelvis and I are collecting for the troops. I would recommend hanging tight as we are about to have our big drive to collect cigars for the troops. Lots of great prizes have been donated. So stay tuned, the details are coming very soon!


Good advice Dave, Lets talk and formalize things this weekend.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

A big pile of cigars from Brett aka Dreads Maw via Dan aka dahu

Thanks both of you!!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I had to steal this picture it is so damn cool brother! Thanks Man!


now thats a bomb!!! way cool Dave!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From dj1340 abig bag of nice cigars!

Thanks Bro


----------



## AH64Driver (Aug 8, 2011)

Just a heads up but I'm almost finished with prepping my Call for Fire on the Daves. A little thank you that they most definitely deserve. Coming from a few recipients of the generosity on this site.  Keep your heads down.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

It's always cool to read this thread, it's nice to know that we can do something small to help those guys (and girls) that help us on a daily basis. Thanks to all the guys and stay safe!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

AH64Driver said:


> Just a heads up but I'm almost finished with prepping my Call for Fire on the Daves. A little thank you that they most definitely deserve. Coming from a few recipients of the generosity on this site.  Keep your heads down.


Looks like it COULD be a "Fire for Effect" as we are working on similar here!

WTG Tony! Show 'em how AIR CAV does it!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah BTW how is your stock Thom? Tony say's he is full for awhile I have four boxes loaded. LMK Bro! I wonder if the blow up doll gets passed around or ?


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Yeah BTW how is your stock Thom? Tony say's he is full for awhile I have four boxes loaded. LMK Bro! I wonder if the blow up doll gets passed around or ?


Dave - We're mostly good for now. Our APO has put up its going out of business sign... We have 80 days or so of mail left here on our FOB. I could give you an address for one of my buddies in Afghanistan if you'd like, or you fire one this way and we'll stay stocked up. It is totally your call. Just PM me if you'd like his address. I know you're running down plenty of other things like a "retirement gift for a certain Navy officer", but who knows.

:juggle: I'm just here for a good time!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

castaweb aka Matt from Portland Oregon came by and had some herf time with me today and dropped these off for the troops.

Nice meeting you Matt I had a good visit bro


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ShortFuse said:


> Dave - We're mostly good for now. Our APO has put up its going out of business sign... We have 80 days or so of mail left here on our FOB. I could give you an address for one of my buddies in Afghanistan if you'd like, or you fire one this way and we'll stay stocked up. It is totally your call. Just PM me if you'd like his address. I know you're running down plenty of other things like a "retirement gift for a certain Navy officer", but who knows.
> 
> :juggle: I'm just here for a good time!


Hi Thom
I am just glad he went jeez I bet you guy's were thinking thoughts yourself LOL Naw he's gone like you say we need good things bro.

I would never turn an address down from you of any deserving Soldiers bro send it on over with as much info as you can.

Good to hear your counting down if you need any to finish the tour just say so and God Bless brother I bet your ready!!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Letter from Captain Jeff


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi One to each news guy's one a friend of SGT Steven who wrote the letter a few up about Christmas.

1 to Garrick Morgenweck
C 1/52 Aviation


1 to SGT Athey, Stuart K. 
380th ESC 
COB ADDER


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Two to Jumpmaster, Russ's Friend and one of our own!

Tracy dykstra the other two are posted above been home sick so they all go out tomorrow.
North KAIA
Attn: IJC CJ6


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

0309 1140 0001 5315 0494
0309 1140 0001 5315 0449
0309 1140 0001 5315 0210
0309 1140 0001 5315 0227


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> 0309 1140 0001 5315 0494
> 0309 1140 0001 5315 0449
> 0309 1140 0001 5315 0210
> 0309 1140 0001 5315 0227


Love seeing these DC's...hate that you have to post them, but love seeing packages going out!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> This is a letter I asked for for you guy's at Puff to understand what you are doing. This man and I email fairly often and it is my goal to meet him is peson here in the states.
> 
> Steve Thanks for this heartfelt letter my friend we Love every single one of you guy's and can always count on us!! in any way we can help we will.
> 
> ...


Good time for a bump


----------



## AH64Driver (Aug 8, 2011)

A quick thanks!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank You Guy's. Nice way to do it very cool


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

very cool - thanks Tony!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

one to 
CPT Jeff Swinford
Operation Enduring Freedom 
Task Force Spartan
FSC / 2-34 AR BN
FOB Ramrod

one to
Kelly, Scott
1/9 C Co. 1st PLT DC's to follow
Unit 74095


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Love seeing these DC's...hate that you have to post them, but love seeing packages going out!


+10000000000000000000000

Anyone who wants to question Dave's motives can come say it to my face


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> +10000000000000000000000
> 
> Anyone who wants to question Dave's motives can come say it to my face


Thanks guy's it was one guy who I just don't see anymore he is nothing to me and not worth my or your time so I think we are all better off just dropping it and saying there is nothing wrong with being safe. Just knowing you all have my back is all that matters! I love you guy's and Thank You!

Now some DC's 

0309 1140 0001 5315 1651
0310 2010 0002 5453 0099


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

more DCs.....alright!!!!!!


your unstoppable Dave...way to go...thanks for representing the PUFF community the way you do...you make us all look good!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

These will go out today. I'll have DCs after lunch. Big one and medium are to compliment 2 of Dave's going out and the little one is a pipe package from my personal cellar to push a fella down the pipe slope! heh heh.


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Thanks guy's it was one guy who I just don't see anymore he is nothing to me and not worth my or your time so I think we are all better off just dropping it and saying there is nothing wrong with being safe. Just knowing you all have my back is all that matters! I love you guy's and Thank You!
> 
> Now some DC's
> 
> ...


Dave,
First, thanks to all the Troop supporters, you guys are life savers!! Now, we would like to thank you Dave with a small token of our appreciation.

DC#7010 0780 0001 1375 9715


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

DCs

0309 3220 000 8510 2980
0309 3220 000 8510 2997
0309 3220 000 8510 3000


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jumpmaster said:


> Dave,
> First, thanks to all the Troop supporters, you guys are life savers!! Now, we would like to thank you Dave with a small token of our appreciation.
> 
> DC#7010 0780 0001 1375 9715


Wow well Thanks Tracy very cool bro!

I can't wait for you to come home safe so I can meet you in person herfing with you, Russ and the gang. You do us proud brother!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

owaindav said:


> DCs
> 
> 0309 3220 000 8510 2980
> 0309 3220 000 8510 2997
> 0309 3220 000 8510 3000


Very cool partner give me a call when you get a minute.

Dave


----------



## Gator1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Smelvis.....Heard about this site from a buddy. I'm in charge of a flying squadron here in Iraq, and the local bazaar recently shut down, thus the cigar availability as well. There's a handful of us that enjoy a puff now and then - more often these days.....are you sending cigars to troops? - Gator1


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Gator1 said:


> Smelvis.....Heard about this site from a buddy. I'm in charge of a flying squadron here in Iraq, and the local bazaar recently shut down, thus the cigar availability as well. There's a handful of us that enjoy a puff now and then - more often these days.....are you sending cigars to troops? - Gator1


Hi Andy
Welcome to Puff brother and Thanks for your service! Please email me as much info about yourself and your unit to me at [email protected]
and we will see what we can do.

Thanks Again.

Dave :usa2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thom said I could share this with ya all.

Thanks Thom hope to smoke with you someday bro!


Hey Dave and Dave,

Hope things are going well. I see that you have a whole team of guys busy
as heck helping with the Troop Rally and that's awesome. 

We have had a long deployment and although it wasn't terribly busy or
dangerous, when Soldiers have too much spare time bad things usually
develop. Me getting into cigars and pulling some of the guys with me has
really helped build some strong bonds. We are already a very close, tight
knit community, but sharing a cigar with friends in a relaxed atmosphere
helps tear down some of the formality of the rank structure and allows the
guys to speak a little more freely about issues they have. 

We have greatly enjoyed the cigars, treats, magazines, thoughts, and prayers
that everybody has been so generous to donate. We are on the home stretch
here in Iraq and will probably only be able to accept 1 more package before
we start breaking down our humidors and mailing what is left of our stock
home. I get told "Thank You" all the time and stuff like " If it wasn't for
you guys being over there, I wouldn't be able to enjoy my cigars back here."
The truth of the matter is that we are all on the same team. We all value
our freedom and we all like a good cigar. I am just one of the lucky
Soldiers that has been fortunate enough to be remembered by the great folks
here. 

The next couple of months will be hard on us as we start packing up to go
home. There is still great uncertainty on when we will actually go home and
that just compounds issues with the homefront. I would love to tell my wife
and daughter when I will be home, but the fact of the matter is, we simply
do not know. Worse is that once we do know, we cannot tell them. She is
lucky to have a great support system back at home through the other spouses
in our EOD community. I am dually lucky that my Brothers of the Leaf will
do nearly as much to support me as my Brothers in Arms.


On behalf of my guys and myself, Thank You. 


SFC Thomas Hennig
774 EOD Operations
COB Adder, USD-S


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Box headed out tomorrow. DC to come when I send!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Dc 0309 3220 0000 8510 3482

Heads up Thom!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

owaindav said:


> Dc 0309 3220 0000 8510 3482
> 
> Heads up Thom!


I'll be right behind you a little late bro sorry bad bad week. on good news is our most generous Retailer donated these.

*
I got three hundred cutters below cost and so did Dave plus ***************.com donated four nice boxes of cigars. we will decide where they go later but probably to the troops. so Craig I would keep track of them but not add them in in case we go over our goal and need more prizes otherwise you can add them to Jacob and My's total.

Thanks Dianna from ***************.com

Dave
*


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

That's awesome! Thanks ***************! I'll be visiting there later tonight to see if there's anything I just can't do without!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah Dave a great Company they have been there for us in some big ways.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Specially requested kitty litter package going out tomorrow for Jumpmaster. I think I was able to fit 7lbs in there! DC to follow after lunch tomorrow.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tracy aka Jumpmaster a freind of Russ one of my new friends here WA who just got sent to Afghanistan a month ahead of me being able to herf and meet him in person. Anyway he is one of many we send to but Tracy is from my area. so he sent me some Love back in a way I can't beat!!

Thank You for serving and for this great Honor you sent me including This Beautiful American Flag and Certification as well as these great challenge coins. I am Honored brother!

Dave


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I gotta say, I think this one is very much deserved! Awesome stuff there bro! Keep on doin' what ya do Dave!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Got some UFC DVD's from Daniel R in Soledad CA

Thanks Bro


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Tracy aka Jumpmaster a freind of Russ one of my new friends here WA who just got sent to Afghanistan a month ahead of me being able to herf and meet him in person. Anyway he is one of many we send to but Tracy is from my area. so he sent me some Love back in a way I can't beat!!
> 
> Thank You for serving and for this great Honor you sent me including This Beautiful American Flag and Certification as well as these great challenge coins. I am Honored brother!
> 
> Dave


Dave,

This is the least I could do. Just a small token of appreciation presented to a great American and fellow Washitonian. You guys are great at what you do, keep up the superb support to the troops, you really DO make a difference. Can't wait to get home and Herf with ya.

Tracy


----------



## midget (Oct 3, 2011)

Was introduced to this site by my friend *owaindav*.
I've been keeping tabs on this adventure through him. I am proud to know that you guys are are all supporting the morale of our nation's most valuable asset!!
I mention you to my fellow Marine Corps League members every chance I get [and it's usually whilst smoking a cigar with them]...
THIS IS AWESOME!!
Oooh rah.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice to meet you Midget and congrats on your win 

I'm Dave the other Dave's Troop Partner 

Thanks Tracy
Like a kid a Christmas I tell ya


----------



## midget (Oct 3, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Nice to meet you Midget and congrats on your win
> 
> I'm Dave the other Dave's Troop Partner
> 
> ...


THANKS!!! Nice to meet ya!!
I'm fairly well EXCITED!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

midget said:


> THANKS!!! Nice to meet ya!!
> I'm fairly well EXCITED!!


Cool now when know one is looking give me some smack on Dave for future use  J/K LOL


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Guys, I got hit again! This time Thom (Shortfuse) hit me but good. The generosity of these soldiers absolutely amaze me. After all these guys have to deal with and they still find time to commit acts of kindness like this! Once again, I'm incredibly honored and truly humbled! Thank you so much Thom. Check these pics out folks!










Check out the sweet EOD and scorpion stickers above!










The certificate says this was flown for me on July 4th, 2011! I love the motto. We shall conquer, in spite of Hell!










Very cool "all weather" notebook! Sweet!

And last but certainly not least. An incredible challenge coin! Here's one side.

And the other side.










Wow....just wow!


----------



## midget (Oct 3, 2011)

Dave! What an awesome gift! Well deserved! As you know.... am jealous over the challenge coins!


----------



## midget (Oct 3, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Cool now when know one is looking give me some smack on Dave for future use  J/K LOL


Well..... that is on a need to know basis...


----------



## AH64Driver (Aug 8, 2011)

Just a few of our guys hanging out after a long night enjoying some of the smokes you guys sent us. Thanks again for everything!!


----------



## midget (Oct 3, 2011)

Loving the no smoking sign!! How fitting!! You guys keep your heads down! Be safe. Thank you!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

midget said:


> Loving the no smoking sign!! How fitting!! You guys keep your heads down! Be safe. Thank you!


LOL, yeah, the No Smoking sign and the great "college" style chairs! LMAO! Awesome pic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I love seeing pics like that...I've got pics of my dad that are almost exactly the same as that from more than 40 years ago in vietnam! Really cool to see you guys on what little downtime you have


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Man Thom WTG brother you guy's know how to hit us hard. I couldn't have asked for a better or more appropriate gift.

Thanks for the flag, coin and case Thom I Love them as you well know!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

A couple special ones going out in the morning 

1 to
Tracy dykstra 
North KAIA
Attn: IJC CJ6

1 to
SFC Thomas Hennig 
774 OD CO (EOD) 
COB Adder 

DC's Tomorrow be safe guy's


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I forgot to post these. I sent them out Friday before I went to NOLA.

0310 2640 0001 3608 2987
0310 2640 0001 3608 2970
0310 2640 0001 3608 2963

Heads up Tracy, Byron and John B.!

Another one headed out this week.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Speaking of which I mailed mine to and they already had Thoms zip as not known so I had to put stamps on the damn thing and hope it gets to the APO

By then I was to rattled talking him into sending it I forgot to get DC's so trust me they were mailed dammit. I had heard from people they have been having both some denied and some where it is still in their computer.

Wish these luck! Dammit


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Andy and some guy's wanted to see my Beautiful Presents so here they are. Still needs work but a good start.


----------



## AH64Driver (Aug 8, 2011)

The 82nd Airborne (AA) patch is upside down! Other than that it looks like an amazing collection of thank yous from those who you've supported.  We do appreciate everything you do for us brother.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

AH64Driver said:


> The 82nd Airborne (AA) patch is upside down! Other than that it looks like an amazing collection of thank yous from those who you've supported.  We do appreciate everything you do for us brother.


Sorry Bro I'll fix that BTW one of those was from one of my brothers who got it in Nam the Dress one.

Thanks for your gift as you can tell they are important and I am single but if I wasn't and she insisted they go to storage like I have seen I am afraid the door would leave bruises on her buttocks  Not Kidding LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*FYI
Thanks for all the help Jacob but we are back to normal again and all donations that were going to Jacob can now return to me. Thanks again for a great Rally and all the help made it a whole lot easier for me. but I am VERY anxious to get the supplies from Jacob and get on with business as usual.  Love You All :usa2:

Thank You All! :banana:

Dave :banana:

Mailing :banana:

Dave Bonnette
PO box 3563
Bellevue, WA 98009
$ [email protected],.com *

PS I hired a cleaning crew for my hole house and have moved a bunch of Troop stuff into a spare room so I now have a very large area being set up as a quite efficient Troop storage and box loading area. Pretty proud of this! My living space is now all personal humidors and this stuff.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Got 2 headed out today.

0311 1660 0002 3360 6921
0311 1660 0002 3360 6938

Heads up Scott K. and a new guy, Andy!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I got 11 mailed out last week to those I new were in Iraq some older guy's so some may come back, no DC's I was more worried about getting them cigars before they closed the APO


Speaking of which I just got Back Thoms aka Shortfuse which was mostly gifts and prizes it was stamped APO closed.
Dammit


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Blurry but readable APO Closed!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Tracy aka Jumpmaster


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Thats a good looking crew you have there! Lotsa smiles and lotsa lit cigars, makes me wish I was there. On the other hand, I have a great group of Soldiers here to smoke with and need a little time between deployments.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

HiYa
Just a quick update with the move out of Iraq (Thank you Lord and all Military) I am rebuilding our list and cheeking it twice. I might add this is not the easy part you would think it is.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Will get some going your way later this week.


Joe,


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Joe!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I sent a package to one of Thom's buddies over there for the troop rally ZK bombing prize I said I would match....and I got that one back because the APO was closed too Dave,,,kinda sucks but at the same time that means our guys and gals over there are that much closer to coming home, and that brings a smile to my face....theres always afghanistan though right? I will get this guys address from Thom when he gets home and finish what I started....

How you doin for supplies right now Dave? you need any bags or water pillows or anything at the moment?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Joe

No bro but Thanks for asking were stocked very well right now after that huge raffle we are in better shape than we have ever been in! We never turn down donations though ever that would be silly. 

Yeah just straightening the list adding some here and deleting others. Your right I am thrilled these guy's are coming home and Pray they make it by Christmas.

I am in email contact with a bunch of guy's, the list was always changing but with Iraq gone it left it a mess so some cleaning is in order that's all. Nice to start fresh and we still have our regulars in Afghanistan and will add more to there as they come up. I had Shortfuses returned and shipped a quick 11 boxes out to Iraq none so far have come back but some might have been Afghanistan.

I bet it's a longer bit of time before they leave Afghanistan though dammit. All well though.

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*
Hey Boy's and Girls

Just a quick update almost got the new room done, I may post pictures of it, I have a friend visiting from Oregon again who is staying in there now it's also my spare room and he is going to help me do the heavy stuff and get most of it put away.

Also as I said above still updating the list and will start shipping out again next weekend. :thumb:

We are a Troop Supporting machine guy's 

Never been prouder of Puff and kinda proud of myself as I read all the letters and stuff from our Warriors! :usa2:

Thanks Again!

Dave and Dave*


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Thats a good looking crew you have there! Lotsa smiles and lotsa lit cigars, makes me wish I was there. On the other hand, I have a great group of Soldiers here to smoke with and need a little time between deployments.


Thanks Thom, I know what you mean about needing some time between deployments. This is my 5th and I was home a whole 13 months before setting foot on this dump!!

BTW, I have a bomb floating in space, sent it from here about a week prior to your APO closing. Wonder what they will look like once they finally land, either back here or the forwarding address.

Take care and have a safe trip home, if your not there already.

Tracy
:usa:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Robert B Cleveland a bunch of nice cigars.

Thanks Bro!


----------



## ArSmokey (Jun 27, 2011)

Gents,
Is there another collection of cigars for the troops being started?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ArSmokey said:


> Gents,
> Is there another collection of cigars for the troops being started?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bob


Just the ongoing one that never really stops, we do rallies but never turn down donations as we send all year. My address is under my name to the left.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Incoming:

0310 2640 0001 1120 4250


Perhaps more later...

Joe


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Joe

Outgoing a couple Monday to the troops.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Two boxes going to Tracy in Afghanistan, DC's tomorrow after mailing.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

0310 2010 0002 5447 2566
0310 2010 0002 5447 2559


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

We got about 50 nice cigars from Dion in Middleton, NY

Thanks Bro!


----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

smelvis said:


> We got about 50 nice cigars from Dion in Middleton, NY
> 
> Thanks Bro!


Your welcome Dave, glad to know I could make a contribution to our well deserving troops with the help of Dave and Puff.com! :usa2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Matt aka Hoosiers 2006

Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Joe aka Beercritic a whole box of cigars

Thanks Joe


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

We got a nice Card from Thom aka Shortfuse, Very Cool Thanks Brother!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

We got a bunch of donations today. I will say Thanks to all here and put the donors name with each picture so Thanks everyone way cool guy's 

Thanks Maxlexi aka Matt



Thanks Big Rick



Thanks Kevin aka Kapathy




Thanks Edogg



Thanks Brandon aka Quietville



Thanks Andriy aka andprosh



Thanks J Zwiegel



Thanks Joe D


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks like the cat is out of the bag!

Enjoy the carnage Dave!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

A bunch more for the troops and a few for me the Stature from Sarge is way cool  Thanks guy's for both the troops and from me 

from David S Thanks bro!



From JR and ? no name but Thanks



from Dan aka Danfish98 Thanks bro!



from Adam K Thanks bro!



From Sarge Thanks Bro!





from Pete aka Bigsarge Thanks bro!



from Andy aka Zenom Thanks bro!



From Reino Thanks bro


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Reino said:


> Looks like the cat is out of the bag!
> 
> Enjoy the carnage Dave!


Lol I was wondering what was going on. Thought maybe Dave hadn't made it to the ole PO Box yet. Happy to see everything is landing. Glad you like the Gnome. I thought it was fitting you should have one bud. :tu since I know there wasn't anything special I could send in terms of cigars I thought that would do the trick nicely...

*To all Nuclear Strike members.* I know I mentioned it in my PM but if you sent something for Dave & didn't label it please be sure to drop him PM stating what is for him & what is for the troops to ensure Dave gets what is intended for him.

Just sent you a PM Dave but there is a Bundle of cigars coming for the troops. No excuse, I set the date long ago and had plenty of time to order it. Just slacking. Tracking # 9101 9010 6531 5520 8649 49 coming from CI.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sarge said:


> Lol I was wondering what was going on. Thought maybe Dave hadn't made it to the ole PO Box yet. Happy to see everything is landing. Glad you like the Gnome. I thought it was fitting you should have one bud. :tu since I know there wasn't anything special I could send in terms of cigars I thought that would do the trick nicely...
> 
> *To all Nuclear Strike members.* I know I mentioned it in my PM but if you sent something for Dave & didn't label it please be sure to drop him PM stating what is for him & what is for the troops to ensure Dave gets what is intended for him.
> 
> Just sent you a PM Dave but there is a Bundle of cigars coming for the troops. No excuse, I set the date long ago and had plenty of time to order it. Just slacking. Tracking # 9101 9010 6531 5520 8649 49 coming from CI.


I Love the Gnome Bro it's very cool 

Thank You!


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for all you do Dave. Have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

smelvis said:


> A bunch more for the troops and a few for me the Stature from Sarge is way cool  Thanks guy's for both the troops and from me
> 
> From JR and ? no name but Thanks
> 
> Sorry those were from me. I had them delivered straight from the sight and forgot to put in the gift message my site name. truckertim (Tim Pierce)


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

Dave,

The boxes arrived yesterday, just in time for Thanksgiving. As always, you and the PUFF BOTLS are amazing aand from everyone here at the Kabul International Airport we Thank You for all that you guys do to support us. I will post more pics but first we are having a Turkey Day Herf so gotta run.

Once again thank you to EVERYONE and have a Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

That's great Tracy I hope you all had a Great Day bro!

Now we have some donations from Steven S Thanks bro!



From Sawford? can't read but Thanks bro



From AtGame7 Thanks bro!



From Vincini Thanks bro!




From LOB Thanks bro!



From LOB and Pete thanks bro! A very nice a beautifully engraved lighter


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

wow Dave looks like you got some coordinated hits there! Very nice & well deserved!

Good to see more sticks coming in for our troops too! 

Well done puffer's!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From our Dear Friend Thom! Come home soon!

Hey Dave,

Hopefully you and Elvis had a good Thanksgiving. We did over here. We took the last of the frozen meat we had, BBQ'd it up, and smoked some good cigars all with the hopes we wont need it come Christmas time. I can say it has definitely been a pleasure having served with you on our deployment. I say served with you because what you do is not too different from what we do. You volunteer so much of your time, resources, and energy to make sure we are taken care of without any question or promise of reward. You have been a great logistician, delivering us happiness with every package we receive. The boost to morale that you and the other great BOTLs provided was both immeasurable and supremely genuine.

Several weeks ago I made mention that our internet would be shutting down and let people know that I am not turning my back on any of the great BOTL I had met on Puff. Well, the time has officially come. I'm writing this email from our one of our tactical stations. I want to thank everybody that I've gotten to know here in the short time I've been here. There are too many of you to name, but chances are that if you've read this far, you may be one of them. Although my guys dont know you as well as I do, I will say that they have all been by the generosity and selflessness that you BOTLs possess.

If anybody wishes to still contact me, I will still have routine access to email at [email protected] It is an official Department of Defense email, so I just ask that we keep things pretty squeaky clean. Thanks again to everybody. God Bless.

Respectfully,

SFC Thomas Hennig
774 EOD Operations
COB Adder
APO AE 09331
318-251-0208


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Dave you deserved the lighter and the hit from the LOB. Enjoy it brother. 

Thom, if you can still see this, stay safe!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

zenom said:


> Dave you deserved the lighter and the hit from the LOB. Enjoy it brother.
> 
> Thom, if you can still see this, stay safe!!


Thanks Andy it was very cool. Hey if anyone is wondering I am starting to mass pack our troop Christmas boxes so That's why you haven't seen one this week trying to get them all in order and do a whole bunch dozens at least in the next couple weeks.

Thanks Puff!

Dave


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Now we have some donations from Steven S Thanks bro!


been working all week & kept forgetting to see if there was any updates. Happy belated Thanksgiving bud. Hope you had a great one! I had a good night @ work & got my dinner afterwards @ 2am but all was good.

happy to see the bundle from CI landed. Was just about to ask you about it. Someone tossed one of these in my pass for a hitch hiker this Summer. really liked it for a cheaper but not cheap cigar. unfortuantely it has that Gran Habano flavor early on but about midway through it really shines and becomes a very solid, excellent tasting cigar. Not sure how they are Rott or how old the one I had was but I'd say toss em in the cooler for a bit just to be safe then fire away. :tu

nice update & great job guys. Some awesome packages there. all of them are great. Love the Zippo w/ inscription. :tu


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

1got a few more today but can't open em just yet, will as soon as I can guy's.

Thanks


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:rockon:

I got three more and included are some very nice cigars for me from Mike, LOB and the youngster Pete Thanks Guy's I also got a bunch above as well and should have seperated them and gave proper credit but I ope you understand I don't have the energy guy's! Thanks Love ya guy's!

From Mike aka Mike91LX Thanks Bro!



From LOB and all it's generous folk Thanks guy's!




From Pete aka aka Youngster aka Herfabomber Thanks Bro!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Fire for effect.

0311 1660 0002 2658 5639


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Brian!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Danny aka Vitulla donated $50 cash to the Troops.

Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*I have the Troops Christmas list finalized anyone has any additions or want the list pm or email me, I won't be contacting anyone. Trying to time this just right but all boxes should go out Monday after next. I am loading the boxes myself so please if I don't answer pm's I am kinda busy.

Merry Christmas Soldiers.

Dave 
*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Brian W Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Mike G Thanks Bro!


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

that was the troop part of the nuclear strike that was accidentally shipped to me instead of being drop shipped to you. glad it finally made it


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

`Thanks Mike


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay Grumpy here
Anyone local who has free time up until this weekend but not after it, I could use some help loading boxes. Sorry thought I could do this myself. May be time to retire? 

Thanks


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay Justin Juicestain and my brother Steve is coming to help, Thanks guy's!!!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome glad you got help.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ditto Andy, also a big Thanks to Russ aka Smoked Bacon he offered after I got Justin and My brother coming and he is very busy with a big local case so I appreciate you always being there if I need you Russ.

Thanks everyone I am so lucky I really wanted to do it myself this year but I have to be honest if things don't change I will always need help with the big ones like Christmas I just can't do it.

So Thanks Again you All I love you guy's.

Dave :usa:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Dave...you make us all proud! As Thom said...you are serving right along with the troops, so thanks to you as well!!!*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Finally = Thanks Justin & Andy Juicestain & Boat57


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

0311 1660 0002 1160 5854
0311 1660 0002 1160 5857
0311 1660 0002 1160 5830
0311 1660 0002 1160 5823
0311 1660 0002 1160 5816
0311 1660 0002 1160 5809
0311 1660 0002 1160 5793
0311 1660 0002 1160 5786
0311 1660 0002 1160 5779
0311 1660 0002 1160 5762
0311 1660 0002 1160 5755
0311 1660 0002 1160 5748
0311 1660 0002 1160 5731
0311 1660 0002 1160 5724
0311 1660 0002 1160 5717
0311 1660 0002 1160 5700
0311 1660 0002 1160 5694
0311 1660 0002 1160 5687


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

smelvis said:


> 0311 1660 0002 1160 5854
> 0311 1660 0002 1160 5857
> 0311 1660 0002 1160 5830
> 0311 1660 0002 1160 5823
> ...


Hope the troops get those by christmas. Good work Dave. Thanks again for representing us across the globe. Have a happy holidays, will ya?!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FYI
I won't be sending any more until sometime in January. With all the Iraq Men and Women coming home ( YAY ) we just have a shorter list. I sent two boxes each to nine guy's/units which so far is everyone. I don't know what Dave2 sent or to whom but am sure he also sent a bunch.

Just a note to LYK we are all damn caught up for what we know and still have a great stock of cigars. Pretty damn cool I say. :mrgreen:

:thumb: Merry Christmas! :usa2:

Dave and Elvis


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From The Sultan Cigar Company and Ferry, Yan and Ron we have two boxes of the new Signature Edmundos 

Thanks Guy's


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I am embarrassed I lost the note from who these are from. But Thanks guy!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Weber in MA Thanks Bro just a note the bubble envelope didn't protect quite a few.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Eric aka E Dogg Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Two going to Adam K PRG 6-(3) Afghanistan


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Two going to Adam K PRG 6-(3) Afghanistan


Adam the zip was wrong so I couldn't mail these please check it bro,


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

For anybody else that gets the Best Cigar Prices cigar catalog in the mail...

If you flip to page 4 of the January 2012 issue, there is a picture of our own Jumpmaster in there with the Kabul International Cigar Club. Strangely looks just like the same photos that we saw in this thread a couple of months ago! Great work everybody!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah Thom they asked first and I told them the picture was made for BCP so I doublt they would mind especially as much as BCP has been there for us! Pretty cool though


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Two going to Adam K PRG 6-(3) Afghanistan


Okay Andy emailed the right Zip but I didn't get DC's guess I was to excited to have the right address  anyway Andy aka kozzman555 can post when he gets them for proof. Enjoy Bro!

Dave


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like you are still going strong! I owe you a few as well Dave...will go out tomorrow!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Dave
A box to you tomorrow......


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Guy's yes we have to continue until they are all home guy's stopping is not an option at least Puff as a whole is concerned,


----------



## Shawn Hines (Jan 6, 2012)

Smelvis, Email just sent to you. I got in your care package, cigars have been passed out. Thank you to you and everyone that has given Cigars.


----------



## Shawn Hines (Jan 6, 2012)

I can't you where we are every day, but we are based out of the Kingdom of Bahrain and make sure that the Navy gets home safe...

Iran just made our a job a little harder... We will be here for a while


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool Shawn Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Shawn Hines (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah notice our Xmas lights on the Camo netting... I think they went well together


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi
Got so donations this last few day's

From Pete for a baby contest, Thanks man!



From Thomas for the baby contest Thanks bro!



From Cupcake and Danfish for the baby contest Thanks guy's!



From KC Jason for the baby contest Thanks man!



From KC Jason for the baby contest Thanks man!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

More bay contest this from Matt akaMaximow



And From Thad with a fiver for me Thanks Guy's


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

One more From Stew Thanks Bro!


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Yeah Thom they asked first and I told them the picture was made for BCP so I doublt they would mind especially as much as BCP has been there for us! Pretty cool though


Dave and Thom,

Once again thanks for your continued support. It was our pleasure and will help you guys with what ever we can on this end as you guys along with the sponsors have been a godsend to us; as you are aware.


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

are you still sending cigars to troops if so i have some guys here at fob wolverine


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

The after Christmas break is about over though we did send a few boxes after Christmas I always stop or slow down for a couple months. The list we have is pretty new and has about 11 units on it. big enough list for us to handle I think


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Hi Guy's and Gals
Well Sh*t shucks dammit crap F**k dag nab it. I have fought this for awhile, I am not well. I try so hard and it's so important dammit. I need help with the troops not just a little help but someone that has the time and energy to stay the course over the long run. Please no one answer or say anything until you have thought about it for day's at least. This can not be a passing spur of the moment thing you need to be in it all in. They deserve more than I can do now and I just ain't getting better. I am typing this with tears running down my face dammit. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Please contact me in PM if you have it in you I love these guy's like they are family and I am just sick that It has come to this, There is nothing in it for you but the satisfaction of doing the right thing. I will always be involved but need some pressure relief I just can't physically do much anymore and the harder I try the longer It takes me to recover.

I have to know you well or get to know you well if you want to help me with this.

Thanks.

Dave*


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> *Hi Guy's and Gals
> Well Sh*t shucks dammit crap F**k dag nab it. I have fought this for awhile, I am not well. I try so hard and it's so important dammit. I need help with the troops not just a little help but someone that has the time and energy to stay the course over the long run. Please no one answer or say anything until you have thought about it for day's at least. This can not be a passing spur of the moment thing you need to be in it all in. They deserve more than I can do now and I just ain't getting better. I am typing this with tears running down my face dammit. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Please contact me in PM if you have it in you I love these guy's like they are family and I am just sick that It has come to this, There is nothing in it for you but the satisfaction of doing the right thing. I will always be involved but need some pressure relief I just can't physically do much anymore and the harder I try the longer It takes me to recover.
> ...


No need for tears my brother...you are and always will be the best damn troop supporter on this planet. Just because you need help with the heavy lifting does not diminish your heart and Passion sir! We love ya like a brother Dave...keep that head up and that chin high...you are a great man and a great American!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Dave you've been doing this for so long and have done a hell of a job. No one will think less of you, and if they do, f*ck them.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks bump bump bump!

I can help with raffles, prizes, supply a list of who we are sending to now, introduce to retailers I just can't load and ship boxes. I can if I end up traveling with ??? do on the road herfs for the troops. I can do everything that isn't physical. Come on people.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Elvis is even tired poor little guy 

Oh well in the meantime two to Ryan Hoffman to Afghanistan


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I posted the message in bold a couple day's ago, I am starting a new thread for this so the troop thread doesn't keep hiding my message. I am hoping for the right person to step up that I can help keep Puff supporting our troops at the same high level we have been. Of course anyone can send to them I am not the boss of anything hell not even Elvis. But I can still be very helpful to the right person and the troops as a helper only. This is emotional for me but it's gonna kill me if I don't pass it on to some great brother or sister or a few.

I have enough money and cigars to keep going until it happens, but I am not accepting anymore donations if you have them please just hold them until we get it figured out. I will NOT leave the Troops without having a replacement in place first just won't do it regardless of what it costs me finacially or physically!

I maybe traveling the states in a motorhome with a close Puff friend if this happens we may be able to do some puff/troop promoting and maybe take the cigars to the troops in person  I would like that. as well as maybe getting to come and herf with any and or all of you jokers and jokerettes  This has been a dream of mine and my friend for a long time and it may very well happen this year sooner than ya all think.

So if you can help and by help I mean work because it ain't easy and takes a lot of energy/time and sometimes money. The person need to be someone that you knuckleheads here trust or that can learn to so hopefully he/she has been here for awhile. feel free to pm your interest and or post it here.

so far we have interest from .....add your name...below

BigSarge

My earlier emotional post 

*Hi Guy's and Gals
Well Sh*t shucks dammit crap F**k dag nab it. I have fought this for awhile, I am not well. I try so hard and it's so important dammit. I need help with the troops not just a little help but someone that has the time and energy to stay the course over the long run. Please no one answer or say anything until you have thought about it for day's at least. This can not be a passing spur of the moment thing you need to be in it all in. They deserve more than I can do now and I just ain't getting better. I am typing this with tears running down my face dammit. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Please contact me in PM if you have it in you I love these guy's like they are family and I am just sick that It has come to this, There is nothing in it for you but the satisfaction of doing the right thing. I will always be involved but need some pressure relief I just can't physically do much anymore and the harder I try the longer It takes me to recover.

I have to know you well or get to know you well if you want to help me with this.

Thanks.

Dave*


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very much looking forward to the stop in NH!



smelvis said:


> I posted the message in bold a couple day's ago, I am starting a new thread for this so the troop thread doesn't keep hiding my message. I am hoping for the right person to step up that I can help keep Puff supporting our troops at the same high level we have been. Of course anyone can send to them I am not the boss of anything hell not even Elvis. But I can still be very helpful to the right person and the troops as a helper only. This is emotional for me but it's gonna kill me if I don't pass it on to some great brother or sister or a few.
> 
> I have enough money and cigars to keep going until it happens, but I am not accepting anymore donations if you have them please just hold them until we get it figured out. I will NOT leave the Troops without having a replacement in place first just won't do it regardless of what it costs me finacially or physically!
> 
> ...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

0310 3490 0001 4691 0526

0310 3490 0001 4691 0533

Two more out will stop posting DC's since I'm stopping and have nothing else to prove and am under $400 that needs to last including a trip to Costco that will eat up at least half of it, though whoever takes over I recommend they still post them.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Please continue to use this thread but ship to these guy starting now 

Please welcome our new troop Brigade

Primary Puff Contact: Ray (Rock31).
Ray will be the "Face of the troop donations" on Puff. Our voice and cheerleader (no need to don the outfit). When we do a Rally, he will be the man in charge of getting people pumped up and will be taking/answering a good number of the PMs.

Primary Troop Contact: Eric (E Dogg) via [email protected] gmail.com
Eric will be the one to email back and forth between troops. He will also email back and forth with non Puff donors (B&M and manufacturers). He will be the one in control of what to sent to where.

Shipping and Receiving: Pete (BigSarge) and Matt (SoCalOCMatt).
Pete and Matt will be receiving all donation and be in charge of shipping them to the troops Eric specifies.

Eastern USA:
Pete Deros
PO Box 706
Ft Meade MD 20755

Western USA:
Matt Post
PO Box 79292
Corona, CA 92877


----------



## ChappyJack (Aug 21, 2010)

Dave,

Thanks for all the support over the years. I have a chaplain colleague who will be heading to Afghanistan soon (hopefully to shut things down next year?!), and I will have him contact the folks above. Blessings in all.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Jack hope all is we'll bro good to hear from you, you are in good hand these are good peeps man!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Any questions feel free to PM Me or any of the other fellas that have stepped in to make sure the troops are taken care of in smelvis' absence.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Package flying to you Monday Matt.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Tracy I really needed this!

Dave,

Thank you very much from all the service members you have supported!!!! Do not worry my friend, even though you never actually served in the military, as you say, you have served along side and supported us military men and women proudly and with distinction. I understand how bad it hurts you to have to take a back seat to something you have developed that provides the comforts of home to so many men and women alike however, the tradition will be carried on with the same passion as you provided, rest asured. You will always be able to look back with pride and say "I started that".

I will be home on some much needed rest and relaxation in Mar, I will definitely look you up; if I have to get Russ to take me to see you I promise. I think Vinnie is moving the herf to try and accomadate my visit, should be a great time.

Eric--Thank you for volunteering to keep Dave's service going which helps us deployed service members. I am the President of the Kabul International Airport chapter of the Tali-banned Cigar Aficionado Club. We currently have 50 members and hold monthly meetings to get together for some BOTL fellowship. However, many sneak away from our busy schedules to enjoy a daily 1400 stick. My address is below if you wish to donate to our cause, our stock is currently running a little low.

Tracy Dykstra
NKAIA
ATTN: IJC CJ6
APO AE 09320

Once again, thank you to both of you fine gentlemen and great Americans!!!!!

V/R,
Tracy
"Jumpmaster"


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

hello FROM Afghanistan


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

MrWeeee said:


> hello FROM Afghanistan


Welcome brother. I'm overseas as well. What FOB are you on? Keep your ass down and good hunting


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

Fob Wolverine just got here about a 3 weeks ago I'm with the 25th Avn


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

2 boxes going out to....

MK1 Shawn Hines
USCG PATFOR SWA
UNIT 3950


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

0308 2040 0000 7711 1143
0308 2040 0000 7711 1136


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

who where those went to


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Glen Case, the owner of Kristoff Cigars, along with Cigar Man Andy where nice enough to not only donate to the troop rally but Glen handed us a bundle of 20 Kristoff cigars to go directly to the troops! Very generous BOTL and some really cool guys to hang out with. Thanks!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WTG Glen and Andy Very Cool brothers!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

MrWeeee said:


> who where those went to


The troops


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

I did not know if i was going to get some are not, I was away from the FOB on a Mission sorry i know there going to Troops.. just wanted to make sure they wont coming here because i did not know how long i was going to be away from the fob


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

MrWeeee said:


> I did not know if i was going to get some are not, I was away from the FOB on a Mission sorry i know there going to Troops.. just wanted to make sure they wont coming here because i did not know how long i was going to be away from the fob


The apo above the numbers is where the went to Shawn Hines.


----------



## Sulli74 (Mar 23, 2012)

As a SSG in the US Army I want to thank all the BOTL's that are part of this group and for what you all do for my fellow brother in arms


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

First troop support package from the new crew is on its way to PFC Shores!

DC #: 9405 5036 9930 0466 092X XX

Thank you to everyone who helped us get this going! Especially to Dave who is an invaluable mentor on how to do it right!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Way to go Pete!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

For those of you that don't know why I've volunteered to be on the troop support team, It's because of my stepson. I've been married to my wife now for almost 5 years, and in this time, I've learned what it means to send support packages of any nature to the men and women that are deployed for our country. To them, it's like Christmas any time they get a package from home. Then after joining Puff.com just over a year ago and seeing the support that you fine BOTL have for our troops, I just had to step up and serve them in one way or another when Dave announced his "retirement" :usa2:

Anyways, my stepson is deployed in Kuwait at the moment and I've set him up with a tupperdor and have also sent him somewhere around 60 - 70 sticks. This has been from my own stash, but I also count it from the fine BOTL here because of the impact this forum and community has had on me. Here are the recent pics that came from him and his buddies over there enjoying a smoke 




























My stepson is in the dark cammies with the big grin on his face :usa2:








*From Kuwait Naval Base in the Middle East, US Navy Mobile Security
Squadron 4 + US Coast Guard Deployable Operations Group PSU 305*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice to see happy Troops Great Jobs guy's!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

nice pictures man 

I did not know about your stepson...thanks for sharing.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Got a nice reply from PFC Shores. He was the first to receive a package from the "new guys" that took over for Dave. I've asked him to take some photos, so hopefully we can get a nice shot of some smoking action soon :smoke:

*Hey Eric. The package you sent arrived today. Thank you very much from me and the guys, i've distributed most of them out and kept a couple for myself. I will be enjoying one tonight after a nice workout. The pipe i will save until my custom ordered monogrammed robe and monocle come. Ive recommended for them to all check out the site as well. Your package has definitely boosted the morale here. Much love from the Stan from me and the guys.

Sincerely,
PFC Shores*


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

WTG Eric & the rest of you guys!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ditto what Terry said way cool, How does the first ones feel guy's?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Very good indeed. Something about the selfless act of giving without wanting or expecting anything in return that is just very satisfying... Glad to be apart of this incredible team. :usa2:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Two boxes headed to Tracy today. And it feels awesome Dave!
9405503699300481468763
9405503699300481468749


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Got these in today from andrprosh:










Along with a nice note:









Very cool of you bro. Thanks


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like the new guyS are doing well taking over for Dave! Nicely done fellas!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

OK, so I want to send few 5ers for our troops, who's taken it over? Or do you want to PM me an APO to send them direct? I know Dave used to gather up large shipments and then get it there. Is that still how it's done?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

dav0 said:


> OK, so I want to send few 5ers for our troops, who's taken it over? Or do you want to PM me an APO to send them direct? I know Dave used to gather up large shipments and then get it there. Is that still how it's done?


You can send to myslef or to Pete (BigSarge) :thumb:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> You can send to myslef or to Pete (BigSarge) :thumb:


Cool, will PM you the DC when I get em' out, rather than post it here to cut down on confusion. Looks like the DCs being posted here are going to troops.
Thanks Matt.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Got the shipment of cigars, lighters, cutters, and swag from Smelvis today. Time to break out some coolers and get 'em stored and ready to ship out to the troops.










:u :usa2:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Got the shipment of cigars, lighters, cutters, and swag from Smelvis today. Time to break out some coolers and get 'em stored and ready to ship out to the troops.
> 
> :u :usa2:


Funny, all those boxes and the pallet-jack in the background for emphasis! :smile:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

dav0 said:


> Funny, all those boxes and the pallet-jack in the background for emphasis! :smile:


LOL. They were sent to my biz to save money. We do a couple things with UPS (I had to edit out the other non-cigar boxes in the photo).


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

dav0 said:


> Funny, all those boxes and the pallet-jack in the background for emphasis! :smile:


They were purty big boxes,  Thanks again to Brad and Justin for loading them for me!! Thanks guy's


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

all right hope we get one out this way


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

MrWeeee said:


> all right hope we get one out this way


Daniel
Did you talk to Ray Rock31 or Matt above and get set with them, they are the troop guy's now I am just a helper contributor I couldn't do it anymore do to my health. Yes I miss it very much it's like doing something important and then just taking up space.


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

i dont think so what do i need to do


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

MrWeeee said:


> i dont think so what do i need to do


Hi Daniel,

Please email donatecigars4troop at gmail dot com. Erich will be the person you will be chatting with and he will take care of this for you :thumb:


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok will do thank you


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

Technical details of permanent failure:
The email account that you tried to reach does not exist. Please try double-checking the recipient's email address for typos or unnecessary spaces


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Daniel,

try [email protected]


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Daniel, 

I received your email... welcome to puff and thanks for serving. Check your inbox :smoke:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Recieved 10 cigars for the troops from Dav0! Thanks brother!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Two medium flat rates went out yesterday.
1 to Daniel:
9405503699300489563XXX 

And one to John:
9405503699300490366XXX

Sorry everyone, I forgot to take pics of the boxes.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WTG Pete

BTW Check this guy out 

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/27/nyregion/at-92-movie-bootlegger-is-soldiers-hero.html?_r=1


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

smelvis said:


> WTG Pete
> 
> BTW Check this guy out
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/27/nyregion/at-92-movie-bootlegger-is-soldiers-hero.html?_r=1


That guys is amazing!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent out a couple 'starter kits' today:










Thanks again to everyone who had donated and taken part inside and outside the troop rallies.


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you so much just got the box to day and right when i Open it 2 captains come and from nowhere and say... OOOO cigars can we have some:banghead: (I CANT SAY NOW BECAUSE THERE MEET TO BE GIVEN OUT) so they take 2 each but going to give the rest out to my guys..thanks aging will post pics later


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

This is great guys. I'm now working with my local club to send some sticks and pipe tobacco to these guys.

DVIDS - News - Mass casualty drill becomes reality for sailors, Marines

They ran out at Easter!

View attachment 67109


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

jphank said:


> This is great guys. I'm now working with my local club to send some sticks and pipe tobacco to these guys.
> 
> DVIDS - News - Mass casualty drill becomes reality for sailors, Marines
> 
> They ran out at Easter!


Very cool. Send there info to [email protected] and Eric will get in contact with them.

Oh and these went out:

Medium Flat Rate:
9405503699300000379853


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Terry the Crazy Canadian not only made some insane donations during the troop rally he also just sent this:

************************
Payment From: terry
Amount: $35.00
Optional Note: This is to cover shipping prize to canada...
ejgarnut
************************

Thank you very much! 

:whoo:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Pale Horse donated 2 big baggies of premium smokes to the troops! Thank you very much kind sir!


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

alec bradley is a good smoke


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WTG Palehorse good smokes man


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I got some good stuff in but there was no note inside. Package came from Woodland Hills, CA.



















Now that is a mighty fine selection of cigars!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

A note from one of our soldiers :usa2:

_*Guys,

I am terribly sorry, I thought I e-mailed you to let you know the packages arrived and the club truly enjoyed the sticks and goodies. Thanks a million, you truly bring a little bit of home to us deployed Soldiers.

I am re-deploying in 16 days, YEAH!!!!! I will forward you the info of the guy replacing me as President of the Tali-banned Cigar Aficiando Club KAIA Chapter.

Once again thanks a million!!!!

V/R,
Tracy

TRACY J. DYKSTRA*_


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Way Cool Tracy was one cool dude I hope he has a great homecoming.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Received 10 great looking sticks for the troops from ten08(Adam). Thank you for your support!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Holy Crap!!! David (BigD618) won the cigar spree at CigarFest. He decided to turn his good fortune into a great deed.

Check out the 2 large flat rate boxes:









The letter:









And the cigars:









Thank you very much for your generosity.


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

wow that awesome


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WTG Dave aka BigD :thumb:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Holy Crap!!! David (BigD618) won the cigar spree at CigarFest. He decided to turn his good fortune into a great deed.
> 
> Check out the 2 large flat rate boxes:
> 
> ...


WOW!! Beautiful gesture!


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a question, do these guys need Herf A Dors to keep their smokes in or do they already have them or humidors or something? I'm thinking maybe with all the sticks they need a place to store them? I wanted to check first to see which was needed most...sticks or places to store them.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

That is awesome BigD! Very generous!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Here is a Large Flat Rate from Win that's stuffed to the top with goodies for the troops:










Plus some $$ to help pay for shipping. Thank you very much sir!

P.S. That picture you included that you took looks awesome!


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome, Way to go Win!


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey Matt, I sent my first box out today. I wish I had more/better stuff to send these guys (I'm just a baby puffer getting started) but I wanted to get something out to them! There will be more to come in the future! Should be there Monday. BTW If you let me know your ****** email and how much shipping is going to run you I can ****** some money over to cover shipping from you to them.

Label # 03112550000022331578


----------



## Sandcrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey Eric, I am here with your stepson. These cigars have been a huge moral boost for the little club we have going here. Thank you from the bottom of our hearts and we feel the support from home. Thank you again and God Bless you all. I am the bald guy in the pics. This is an amazing program


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

awesome Ryan! I'm glad I can do what I can. Shoot me your APO to [email protected] and we can get you guys "re-loaded" when needed


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

very cool ^^^^


thank you for your service Ryan!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WTG Guy's great Job and Ryan Thanks for Serving Bro


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

if some one can pm me an addy for the troops I will send like 10 cigars or so


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Send Troop Donations To: Matt Post PO Box 79292 Corona, CA 92877



03Jarhead said:


> if some one can pm me an addy for the troops I will send like 10 cigars or so


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Sent a Large Flat Rate to Daniel today.
DC: 9405503699300042223305

A starter kit was sent to out to Jerry on Friday.
DC: 9405 5036 9930 0039 2963 50


----------



## Sandcrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I meant what I said, you all are making a difference!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I apologize but I've lagged on getting these up.



smokin3000gt said:


> Hey Matt, I sent my first box out today. I wish I had more/better stuff to send these guys (I'm just a baby puffer getting started) but I wanted to get something out to them! There will be more to come in the future! Should be there Monday. BTW If you let me know your ****** email and how much shipping is going to run you I can ****** some money over to cover shipping from you to them.
> 
> Label # 03112550000022331578


Well Terry, here are great cigars that you donate and will be much appreciated. Thank you sir!









Also, it seems as though the troops won some cigars from the pony races:

























Again. Some awesome smokes from some very generous BOTL. Thank you guys!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

hey guys..... hows everyone supplies looking .... dont forget to let us know when things get low.... smokes, treats, magazines, shipping shit, ya know keep us in the loop so we can help whenever/however we can


----------



## bubbleheaddiver (Jun 19, 2012)

Navy, on deployment here. Would greatly appreciate a few sticks for my unit. We have tried negotiating with the "locals", but its like smoking a dried camel turd.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

kapathy said:


> hey guys..... hows everyone supplies looking .... dont forget to let us know when things get low.... smokes, treats, magazines, shipping shit, ya know keep us in the loop so we can help whenever/however we can


Will do. I think we're sittin pretty good right now 



bubbleheaddiver said:


> Navy, on deployment here. Would greatly appreciate a few sticks for my unit. We have tried negotiating with the "locals", but its like smoking a dried camel turd.


Shoot us an email at [email protected].


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

2 Large Flat Rates headed to Chaplain Greg!
94055036993000581426XX
94055036993000581426XX 

Stuffed Large Flat Rate going out to MAJ Geis.
9405 5036 9930 0057 04XX


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WTG Cool guy's happy every time I see stuff going out.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

BigSarge said:


> Stuffed Large Flat Rate going out to MAJ Geis.
> 9405 5036 9930 0057 04XX


Pete,
I just got the box today in the mail! Thanks so much to everyone for donating. I broke the box down into thirds and distro'd out to two of the cavalry squadron's ground cav troops, the boys that are out fighting the insurgency daily, and then the last third I brought up to the Squadron Main CP for the boys the run the fight on a daily basis. The box showing up was timed perfectly for us to light a stick up for the fourth of July! There will be thank you's inbound as soon as the guys get a few minutes from missions. Again, thank you everyone for the donations, it much appreciated by all of us out here in Afghanistan! Thanks for the support!

By Force and Valor!
John

JOHN J. GEIS III
MAJ, AR
Squadron Executive Officer

1st Squadron (Airborne), 40th Cavalry Regiment, 4th ABCT, 25th ID (L)
Camp Clark, Afghanistan


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Starter kit headed to Submariner Ben.
9405503699300063705XXX


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

cavscout98 said:


> Pete,
> I just got the box today in the mail! Thanks so much to everyone for donating. I broke the box down into thirds and distro'd out to two of the cavalry squadron's ground cav troops, the boys that are out fighting the insurgency daily, and then the last third I brought up to the Squadron Main CP for the boys the run the fight on a daily basis. The box showing up was timed perfectly for us to light a stick up for the fourth of July! There will be thank you's inbound as soon as the guys get a few minutes from missions. Again, thank you everyone for the donations, it much appreciated by all of us out here in Afghanistan! Thanks for the support!
> 
> By Force and Valor!
> ...


John,
Great to hear they made and were put to good use! Let us know when you need more and we'll get another box or two headed your way. Stay safe and kick ass Brother!

Pete


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Awesome, awesome awesome.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

On its way to CPL Christopher Alfaro. I was supose to send this a couple days ago but have been on a crazy hunt for the right size tupperware :frusty:. Finally found some that would fit and work well :clap2:


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

awesome work..


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Keep up the great work guy's


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

socalocmatt said:


> On its way to CPL Christopher Alfaro. I was supose to send this a couple days ago but have been on a crazy hunt for the right size tupperware :frusty:. Finally found some that would fit and work well :clap2:


That... is... AWESOME!!!!!! Going to have to see what I can do to repay this kindness.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

From CPL Alfaro: I got the cigars today a lot of ppl were happy to recieve them so thank you for those.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Apparently they are enjoying the cigars so much, they have asked me about being the go-between in them buying sticks and me sending them out there.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

hardcz said:


> Apparently they are enjoying the cigars so much, they have asked me about being the go-between in them buying sticks and me sending them out there.


So we have some hooked Dan  Cool dude!


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

a big thanks to all the guys out there that help with this. I know my guys and friends out here love the cigars we had some guys that where out here with us so we had a big cigar smoking party to say job well done.. the uint was a National Guard..great guys they say thank you for the smokes


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

4 more large flat rate boxes going out today (I know, the pic shows 3 :doh.

9405 5036 9930 0093 7213 00 
9405 5036 9930 0093 7212 70 
9405 5036 9930 0093 7213 55 
9405 5036 9930 0093 7212 56


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool Matt I haven't seen this thread in awhile you guy's have enough address's?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Cool Matt I haven't seen this thread in awhile you guy's have enough address's?


Yes, if you have more please post 'em up in the Cigars 4 Troops Group page. As always, thank you sir.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Dr Nick donated an insane amount and even hit me while he was at it:

















Deuce Da Masta added some toop hitchhikers, and by hitchhikers I mean a grip of cigars and some games!!!:

























BaconStrips went to bomb our Lil Ninja buddy but was instead instructed to bomb the troops!









Kris (kdmckin) won mrj205's PGA contest and donate the winning to the troops, very generous of the both of you!!!

















Now:

I have to take a moment and apologize to some of those who have donted recently as my postings have been severely delayed. I have received a handful of donations and they have gone above and beyond. If I have forgotten to post your donation, please PM me so that I can give propper credit.

There is one dontation that I did receive and I can not for the life of me find out who sent the items. The box was discarded prior to me noting who the donation was from. Please please please let me know and again I apologize for me lagging in getting these up.

The final donation was a HUGE lot of cigars!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> Yes, if you have more please post 'em up in the Cigars 4 Troops Group page. As always, thank you sir.


I can send some emails and ask for more bro. Cool I can still help a little and be nice to connect with the guy's again.

WTG Nick :high5:


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I'll fess up, the big lot of cigars from the unknown person was me. I always seem to forget to put a note in when I put a donation in. I guess it doesn't matter much as long as the troops get some good cigars to smoke  They are the ones putting their butts on the line for me, its the least I could do.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

jphank said:


> Awesome, awesome awesome.


This about sums it up!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

snagstangl said:


> I'll fess up, the big lot of cigars from the unknown person was me. I always seem to forget to put a note in when I put a donation in. I guess it doesn't matter much as long as the troops get some good cigars to smoke  They are the ones putting their butts on the line for me, its the least I could do.


Very cool. Thanks bro!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

snagstangl said:


> I'll fess up, the big lot of cigars from the unknown person was me. I always seem to forget to put a note in when I put a donation in. I guess it doesn't matter much as long as the troops get some good cigars to smoke  They are the ones putting their butts on the line for me, its the least I could do.


nice donation Andrew! i tried to hit ya with some RG but gotta spread some around first!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Shiloh helped get some more packages out to some very deserving troops:

4 Large USPS boxes:









Another box or two will be going out tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WTG Matt who are these bound for?


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

awesome, looks like you are spreading the joy around!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

smelvis said:


> WTG Matt who are these bound for?


Eric Hiu
SSG Jason Longoria
Daniel Pipersky
Joel Bomgaars

Next package is going out to TSgt Tyler Aldridge


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool Dudes  more should be coming in some may be a little bit brother, great job again Thanks for all the hard work guy's!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Awesome work guys. I'm planning a coolidor reorganization for one of the next few weekends an plan on sending some more your way.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Got a nice package from James (Engineer99) today. I had fun in his little contest and even though I didn't win, he sent a package for the troops! (and a 5'er for me) Thanks brother, this is a class act all the way :thumb:


----------



## zepp69 (Aug 23, 2012)

I am a noob but I would like to contribute a 10er. what do I need to do?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Guy's
Do you have enough supplies? just curious do you guy's need more help or anything for sending stuff? I still am waiting on some more APO's from the LTC Petit brothers who again wanted me to Thank You all for everything. Their words were we helped get them through hell and just knowing we were here and cared made a huge difference. I just want to make sure this is still going strong.

Thanks


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Good on supplies and everything so far. Just need more names. Hopefully we can ramp things up as well some more goodies to the troops. 

I did get two packages back due to an error on my part. Both packages are being reshipped:

9405 5036 9930 0151 6773 10
9405 5036 9930 0151 6773 34


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

If you are sending to proven people that share I would just keep them stocked sending a new load to same unit every 4 to 6 weeks. Working on more. I am not up to date as you guy's but looks like you have around nine good APO's now that more than I usually stocked regular. Great Job Guy's!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Two Large Flat Rates went out today to MAJ Joe and LCPL Jon:
9405 5036 9930 0158 3269 69
9405 5036 9930 0158 3269 76


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I got a couple of donations in over the last couple of weeks.

Last week, Deuce Da Masta landed a cigar bomb on me and the troops from some action in the WTS area. Here is what he sent for the troops:









And a large box showed up the other day from Andrprosh with a ton of smokes for the troops:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Got 2 boxes for the troops from Shuckins and the good people at Sultan Cigars.










Thanks!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Large Flat Rate headed your way Garron:
9405 5036 9930 0179 9224 61


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> Got 2 boxes for the troops from Shuckins and the good people at Sultan Cigars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always there for us Thanks Yan and Ferry!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jon and Mods Thanks for out own section, great idea :usa2: :tu


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Large Flat Rate heading to Chris!
9405 5036 9930 0195 61XXXX


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Received a generous donation of 5 NUBs from Grant (ggcadc). Thank you brother!


----------



## Merkonakis (Nov 10, 2012)

What an absolutely AWESOME thread! This is a big reason why I decided to join this community. A lot of great things going on here and very generous people. I will eventually contribute to this.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

3 LFR headed out yesterday. 2 to Phreebooter and his cigar club and 1 to SPC Huey.


----------



## redleg77 (Nov 13, 2012)

Man you guys are awesome. Love the support! Always good to see things like this. A little reminder as to why we do this job. Thank you. Airborne!


----------



## Phreebooter (Nov 1, 2012)

BigSarge said:


> 3 LFR headed out yesterday. 2 to Phreebooter and his cigar club and 1 to SPC Huey.


SooooooWeeeeet! You guys are way awesome! Thank you.

Phil


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

to which one of you guys do i send my donation?


J.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

jurgenph said:


> to which one of you guys do i send my donation?
> 
> J.


Sent you a PM. Thank you for asking.


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

redleg77 said:


> Man you guys are awesome. Love the support! Always good to see things like this. A little reminder as to why we do this job. Thank you. Airborne!


I miss Germany so bad.. i was with the 172nd 1-2in in Schweinfurt Germany


----------



## redleg77 (Nov 13, 2012)

MrWeeee said:


> I miss Germany so bad.. i was with the 172nd 1-2in in Schweinfurt Germany


Nice! Hoping I can find a good bier to match my smokes.


----------



## Phreebooter (Nov 1, 2012)

Pete,

Received the care packages. Again, much thanks to the Puff.com community for the great support! Will post pics as soon as I get these out during our upcoming cigar nights.

Phil


----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello Pete, sent a package to you today for the troops :usa2:, forgot to put a note in it. :doh: God Bless you all!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

RedDragon888 said:


> Hello Pete, sent a package to you today for the troops :usa2:, forgot to put a note in it. :doh: God Bless you all!


Thank you Brother!


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

BigSarge said:


> Sent you a PM. Thank you for asking.


better late than never... box is going out on monday. sending it to Matt, as we're both in CA.

J.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

jurgenph said:


> better late than never... box is going out on monday. sending it to Matt, as we're both in CA.
> 
> J.


Thank you sir. I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Thank you sir. I'll keep an eye out for it.


incoming; 0310 3200 0001 0483 5051

J.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Dion sent some amazing sticks for the troops! Thank you Brother!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Large flat rate heading to Jim and his friends today.
9405 5036 9930 0214 3534 89


----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

BigSarge said:


> Dion sent some amazing sticks for the troops! Thank you Brother!


Brother Pete, thank you! And many thanks to Puff, Matt and Dave. Between this forum and you guys, we all can stay informed and help our troops! :usa2:


----------



## redleg77 (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice! Thanks BigSarge. Looking forward to it.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

I've received two generous donations over the last few days.
First from Swany, some very nice smokes!









And a generous donation from CigarShop Pete:









Thank you Brothers!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

2 Large flat Rates headed to Terry at my old unit in the UK.
9405503699300219344857
9405503699300219344864


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Got another flat rate going out from here as well.

9405 5036 9930 0220 3462 22


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

redleg77 said:


> Nice! Hoping I can find a good bier to match my smokes.


Plenty of good biers to match your smokes. I love Darmstadter when I can actually make it down there and get it.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Pete-Sending some sticks out your way today. Been awhile since i've been on Puff, but my step brother recently enlisted in the Marines, so I wanted to contribute to this again. Thanks!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

I received two big donations from two great BOTL yesterday, bilingue23(Josh) and protekk (mike)!
From Mike:

















From Josh:
















Thank you very much Brothers! The troops will appreciate it!
PS
I may have gotten which donation was from who mixed up. I lost my note somewhere. If I got it wrong please accept my apology.

Edit:
Fixed who sent what.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Yep, they are reversed, it's all good though! Glad they arrive promptly and safely.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

bilingue23 said:


> Yep, they are reversed, it's all good though! Glad they arrive promptly and safely.


Fixed it!


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

Matt, did mu humble donation make it to your mailbox?


J.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

jurgenph said:


> Matt, did mu humble donation make it to your mailbox?
> 
> J.


Well crap. I thought I had already posted this :ask:

... and that was far far far from a "humble donation"!


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Well crap. I thought I had already posted this :ask:
> 
> ... and that was far far far from a "humble donation"!


cool! just wanted to make sure it didn't get lost 

J.


----------



## davidg1977 (Dec 13, 2012)

you guys are awesome for supporting the troops like this is there any way i can get some out for my guys here in northern Afghanistan?


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

davidg1977 said:


> you guys are awesome for supporting the troops like this is there any way i can get some out for my guys here in northern Afghanistan?


Sure thing Brother. Send us an email with your info, how many cigar smokers are with you, and your storage situation to [email protected]. We'll get you taken care of.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

davidg1977 said:


> you guys are awesome for supporting the troops like this is there any way i can get some out for my guys here in northern Afghanistan?


Northern, aren't around all those broken tv's are you?


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Received a generous donation today from Bert (bulldawg). Thank you Brother!


----------



## HighQ (Dec 15, 2012)

This is my first post so I hope this isn't the wrong way to introduce myself - don't want to start out as the rude guy. I am currently living in lovely southern Afghanistan and I'm among the Broken TVs Lostdog referenced. I am interested in supplying a Christmas/New Year party for my fellow soldiers - I can't think of a better way to make an Afghan Christmas fun than a nice cigar with the guys. If you could help us out, we would really appreciate the support. I will provide an address and details as needed by PM.

Thanks in advance, this is an awesome program you guys have going on. The generosity displayed in some of these donations is humbling.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

HighQ said:


> This is my first post so I hope this isn't the wrong way to introduce myself - don't want to start out as the rude guy. I am currently living in lovely southern Afghanistan and I'm among the Broken TVs Lostdog referenced. I am interested in supplying a Christmas/New Year party for my fellow soldiers - I can't think of a better way to make an Afghan Christmas fun than a nice cigar with the guys. If you could help us out, we would really appreciate the support. I will provide an address and details as needed by PM.
> 
> Thanks in advance, this is an awesome program you guys have going on. The generosity displayed in some of these donations is humbling.


Welcome Brother. Shoot an email to [email protected] with some details about how many cigar smokers are with you and your APO and we'll get you taken care of.


----------



## HighQ (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply, you guys are awesome. I sent an email, I'm very excited to hear back, this is such a cool deal.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Pete, I have some EOD folks headed down range and heard from my AF EOD friend Amber who is interested as well. Send me a PM with what you need donation wise/what you need the most (humis, lighters, cutters, etc.) I'm overdue for a donation.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Some photos of some holiday cheer in-a-box


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

As always WTG Guy's hope you make some happy Christmas smokers. Great job!


----------



## Merkonakis (Nov 10, 2012)

This thread warms my heart.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey guys! I was wanting to send out a troop donation. Just wondering how I could go about doing this and who I may need to send this too. Thanks in advance for everything you guys do. It is awesome!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

baddddmonkey said:


> Hey guys! I was wanting to send out a troop donation. Just wondering how I could go about doing this and who I may need to send this too. Thanks in advance for everything you guys do. It is awesome!
> 
> Happy Holidays!


You can send it to either me or Matt at the following addresses. Thank you for the support!

Matt Post PO Box 79292 Corona, CA 92877

Pete Deros PO Box 706, Ft Meade MD 20755


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I'll get ordnance out by Monday...
Thanks for spearheading this....


----------



## redleg77 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey guys got a box in the mail the other day! Having trouble posting the pics right now, but I'll get them up if I'm able. Just wanted to say thanks again for the support. All my guys had a chance to enjoy some great cigars! Had some Oliva's, Alec Bradley's, Gurkhas, and Black Pearls to name a few. Great box! AIRBORNE!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

redleg77 said:


> Hey guys got a box in the mail the other day! Having trouble posting the pics right now, but I'll get them up if I'm able. Just wanted to say thanks again for the support. All my guys had a chance to enjoy some great cigars! Had some Oliva's, Alec Bradley's, Gurkhas, and Black Pearls to name a few. Great box! AIRBORNE!


I'm happy to hear they made and were put to good use! Let us know when you need a re-supply. Kick some butt Brother!


----------



## redleg77 (Nov 13, 2012)

BigSarge said:


> I'm happy to hear they made and were put to good use! Let us know when you need a re-supply. Kick some butt Brother!


BigSarge a resupply is always welcome! Those sticks went fast I tell ya. We even built a heated cigar smoking shack so my guys could enjoy them out of the cold. Still working on those damn pics though...Thanks again!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Two large flat rate priority boxes went out yesterday! One to Pete and one to Matt!

03122120000208959048

03122120000208959055

Happy Holidays!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

redleg77 said:


> BigSarge a resupply is always welcome! Those sticks went fast I tell ya. We even built a heated cigar smoking shack so my guys could enjoy them out of the cold. Still working on those damn pics though...Thanks again!


We'll make it happen!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

baddddmonkey said:


> Two large flat rate priority boxes went out yesterday! One to Pete and one to Matt!
> 
> 03122120000208959048
> 
> ...


Right on. I'll keep an eye out for it. Thanks!


----------



## davidg1977 (Dec 13, 2012)

gentlemen i received the box today and they are going like hot cakes thank you so much for everything you just made everyone's Christmas


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

davidg1977 said:


> gentlemen i received the box today and they are going like hot cakes thank you so much for everything you just made everyone's Christmas


Awesome news! Glad they made it in time for Christmas! Matt must have tipped the Postman. lane:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

davidg1977 said:


> gentlemen i received the box today and they are going like hot cakes thank you so much for everything you just made everyone's Christmas


Right on. Glad you got 'em. Lady Luck musta been smiling on this one. Enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

davidg1977 said:


> gentlemen i received the box today and they are going like hot cakes thank you so much for everything you just made everyone's Christmas


 David, I'm glad you received that! I wasn't in on that one, but in the future if someone would notify me, I'd be glad to get in on that. I'm receiving my First Bomb soon! Not sure "how" to go about joining a "troop bomb". I'd definitely like to be a part of one in the future!


----------



## davidg1977 (Dec 13, 2012)

well we me and the guys here had a lil cigar meeting last night they wanted me to tell you gentleman thank you not a bad way to celebrate Christmas while deployed lol :u next meeting is new years


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

baddddmonkey said:


> Two large flat rate priority boxes went out yesterday! One to Pete and one to Matt!
> 
> 03122120000208959048
> 
> ...


Received it today. Thank you for the generosity! I'll get pics up soon.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey guys. I hope everyone had a happy holiday.

I'd like to put together a list of basic guidelines on how to participate in the troop support and I'm looking for your expertise. This doesn't need to be a major long document. I see it as 3-5 bullet points on what a member needs to do in order to contribute to the troops. This will be a big help to new members as well as experienced members who may not have ever participated before.

So if someone wants to take a shot and put together a few bullet points I'll take that and make it a sticky here in the troop support forum as well as in the new member forum. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Dave.73 said:


> Hey guys. I hope everyone had a happy holiday.
> 
> I'd like to put together a list of basic guidelines on how to participate in the troop support and I'm looking for your expertise. This doesn't need to be a major long document. I see it as 3-5 bullet points on what a member needs to do in order to contribute to the troops. This will be a big help to new members as well as experienced members who may not have ever participated before.
> 
> ...


I'll send you a PM in a min Dave. Thanks!


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Awesome! Take your time Pete but hurry up...haha!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

As promised here are the pics of Ben's amazing donation:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd like to give a special thanks to the Union League of Philadelphia for their generous efforts to gather this specail donation!


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Very nice, looks like Philly came through in style!


----------



## HighQ (Dec 15, 2012)

Just wanted to drop a line and say thanks for the package. We received a box from Matt today and the guys are very excited. It was funny to open this box as everyone expected more candy and snacks - Nope! This is a box full of good times. We are busy for a few days and unfortunately will not get to them quite yet but when we do they will be well deserved for a hard week. I am so thankful for your generous gift but more importantly I am thankful you have provided an excuse for solid couple hours of relaxing and bonding with the guys. There were enough in the box for everyone to grab more than one which is really cool. I hope I can get some photos your way soon.

BTW
Philly indeed came with style, that would be an impressive collection in my book, let alone material for donation.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

HighQ said:


> Just wanted to drop a line and say thanks for the package. We received a box from Matt today and the guys are very excited. It was funny to open this box as everyone expected more candy and snacks - Nope! This is a box full of good times. We are busy for a few days and unfortunately will not get to them quite yet but when we do they will be well deserved for a hard week. I am so thankful for your generous gift but more importantly I am thankful you have provided an excuse for solid couple hours of relaxing and bonding with the guys. There were enough in the box for everyone to grab more than one which is really cool. I hope I can get some photos your way soon.
> 
> BTW
> Philly indeed came with style, that would be an impressive collection in my book, let alone material for donation.


Glad to hear they made is safely! Enjoy and come home soon.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Ben also sent a generous donation to Matt. He can't post it so I am. Thank you Ben!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

We got an amazing donation from Ian H. today! Thank you Ian!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Matt is gone is he coming back and is this going to continue as usual Sarge and anyone.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Matt is gone is he coming back and is this going to continue as usual Sarge and anyone.


We are continuing business as usual. l'll post donations sent to Matt.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks please let him know Dave73 said some can come back.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I have since read some disturbing news I do not know what is true or even up or down at this point. Most of you know I did the troop stuff myself until awhile back when I got to sick to continue but we sent around 16 thousand cigars when I did it. so I am sad but know this will work out someday. But in the meantime I have to say I have zero faith in those running it right now no offense to anyone But I read what I read and I can not repeat it here without breaking the rules. Please hold donations until we all know for a fact Puff cigars are being sent from Puff Only.

I will not contribute or endorse any new donations myself until said time, I can only do that myself you all will have to make up your own mind, One idea is to hold donations for a few months as I know for a fact those sending have enough stock to handle it until then if my calculations are right and I am pretty sure they are. I hate that the troops got dragged in this petty bull.

Sincerely one who loves Puff and the Troops.

That is all I will or can say but my name is on this thread and I take this seriously.

Dave


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

smelvis said:


> I have since read some disturbing news I do not know what is true or even up or down at this point. Most of you know I did the troop stuff myself until awhile back when I got to sick to continue but we sent around 16 thousand cigars when I did it. so I am sad but know this will work out someday. But in the meantime I have to say I have zero faith in those running it right now no offense to anyone But I read what I read and I can not repeat it here without breaking the rules. Please hold donations until we all know for a fact Puff cigars are being sent from Puff Only.
> 
> I will not contribute or endorse any new donations myself until said time, I can only do that myself you all will have to make up your own mind, One idea is to hold donations for a few months as I know for a fact those sending have enough stock to handle it until then if my calculations are right and I am pretty sure they are. I hate that the troops got dragged in this petty bull.
> 
> ...


Dave, with all due respect Brother, what the hell are you talking about? Please send me a PM or give me a call.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Please close this thread and start a new one if you guy's want.

Thank You.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Dave. I'll certainly respect your wishes and close this up. If anything changes, let me know.

Thread closed.


----------

